#ubuntuone 2010-05-17
<mkarnicki> verterok_: ping
 * mkarnicki went afk
<m_tadeu> hi everyine
<m_tadeu> can anybody tell me the status of ubuntuone client for kde?
<d1zzy_> good morning
<d1zzy_> I have a question about iphone ubuntu one sync contacts....
<d1zzy_> some contacts don't sync properly....phone number is not displayed.
<d1zzy_> any ideas?
<rye> d1zzy_: you mean when you sync from the phone to the web interface the phone number is not displayed on the web interface or when you enter one on the web interface it does not get synced to the phone?
<d1zzy_> when I input data on the web interface then sync on my iphone........
<d1zzy_> server to phone
<d1zzy_> some contacts work
<d1zzy_> others don't
<d1zzy_> i've been playing round with one contact - if I update the name, email it works.....mobile number doesn't
<rye> beuno: (if you are awake) ^
<d1zzy_> also if I add another number to a contact which is fine, the new number doesn't sync update eventhough app says it does........
<d1zzy_> ps....i've been trying to sync over wireless connection......
<d1zzy_> will try over 3g (carrier)
<d1zzy_> still the same
<kazade> I've got a weird problem with U1... everything was working fine earlier, then I thought I'd sync a bzr repository. So I "pushed" a bzr repo to a folder in my Ubuntu One directory. (e.g. ~/Ubuntu One/Code/some_project) but it won't sync and nothing under "Code" will sync either..
<kazade> there's nothing in the log to indicate it even recognizes that anything was added under the "Code" directory, even if I manually create a folder there
<kazade> U1 seems to think there is nothing to sync... it's like my folders are invisible
<kazade> hmm, ok it looks like it's only recognizing top-level directories under Ubuntu One... subfolders show the refresh symbol but don't appear in the U1 log at all
<duanedesign> kazade: hello
<kazade> hi
<duanedesign> kazade: i am trying to see if i have any bzr repos in my U1 folder
<duanedesign> there was some discussion awhile back about keeping bzr repoos under Ubuntu One.
<kazade> I think that *might* have triggered it, but it could be a red herring..
<kazade> right now *any* subfolder of a top-level directory won't sync
<kazade> if I create a new folder under "Ubuntu One", that syncs fine. If I create a folder inside that, then nothing happens
<duanedesign> hmm, ok
<kazade> even the log just keeps printing the same idle statement
<kazade> it's only folders as well.., documents sync fine
<kazade> hmm, ok, after a reboot things seem to be working again..
<kazade> but the folder icons continually show a refresh icon, even though the files exist when I browse online
<kazade> actually, ignore that. the .bzr folder synced, but not the others - maybe it is related
<kazade> although this time it is at least saying "WORKING_ON_BOTH" whereas before it said "IDLE" perhaps i just need to give it a while
<duanedesign> kazade: can you post the contents of yhis file on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<duanedesign>  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<kazade> yep, one sec
<duanedesign> kazade: ok sounds  like it might be working now. Just be aware if it goes idle again before the files are synced
<kazade> duanedesign, http://paste.ubuntu.com/434893/
<kazade> but, I'm pretty sure there is nothing useful in there, I was watching it via "tail -f" as I tried to create the folders etc.
<kazade> nothing registered at all when creating the subfolders
<kazade> it *does* appear to be working now though
<duanedesign> kazade: yes the tail command can be very useful when monitoring syncs
<kazade> duanedesign, OK, it's switched back to IDLE - everything *appears* to be synced but the refresh icon is refusing to change to a tick..
<kazade> ah.. that might be because of .pyc files..
<kazade> hmm, nope not that... all folders have a refresh icon, but all files inside the folders have a tick..
<kazade> oh well, minor niggle
<aquarius> kazade, try hitting Reload in the window showing a folder icon with a refresh emblem on it
<aquarius> that happened to me earlier
<kazade> aquarius, tried that, lots :)
<kazade> no dice
<kazade> I'm sure another reboot and it will be showing me nice green ticks
<aquarius> kazade, darn.
<aquarius> kazade, rodrigo_ may know more about this
<kazade> just worked out aquarius == aq == sil == you ... sorry slow on the uptake there... need more coffee
 * aquarius grins
<aquarius> ya, that's m
<aquarius> me
<directhex> i hope aquarius realises i won't be able to remove the divine comedy from my brain until the utf-8 characters issue is gone from the u1ms addin
<aquarius> I don't get what's up with that. I've been trying to work it out. I thought I'd fixed it :(
<aquarius> also, why would you want to remove The Divine Comedy from your brain? It's excellent. :)
<directhex> it's been a week!
<popey> wonder how many copies of that Twisted Sister track U1MS will sell after UDS
<aquarius> popey, I meant to update the front page of the EU store to make it a featured song, but I forgot :(
<popey> _you_ get to choose featured songs!?
<popey> lordy
<aquarius> well, strictly, mattgriffin :)
<directhex> muahahahhaha, what i would do with such power
<aquarius> reason number 12 why directhex doesn't get such power, as if we needed more reasons ;-)
<aquarius> actually, I'd probably like the store even more if you ran it :P
<directhex> "today is aphex twin and j-pop day!"
<aquarius> "oh look more Orbital songs"
<kazade> aquarius, FWIW another reboot and bingo, green ticks
<directhex> "country music and drill & bass!"
<kazade> all is well in the land of U1 on my laptop
<kazade> I'm sure I'll break it in more obscure and frightening ways later
<aquarius> kazade, yeah, that sounds a lot like a bug in the nautilus plugin. Can you file a bug? rodrigo_ will likely be able to give you the most sensible way to write it so he'll understand it
<kazade> ok, I'll need some help to get some kind of logs or something... dunno if "The icon didn't change" is enough to diagnose the cause :)
<rye> folder icons?
<kazade> aye
<rye> they are actually broken now - there is no signal that says that the folder is synchronized so nautilus caches the unsynchronized folder emblem.
<rye> well it depends on what broken means in this context.
<aquarius> kazade, aha. rye has the whole of launchpad in his head, so there may already be a bug that you can me-too on :)
<rye> hm, why it caches it..
<kazade> ok, after searching I found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/479475
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 479475 in ubuntuone-client "File emblems don't display correct sync status" [Medium,Triaged]
 * popey says "bah" now he's back and his windows work machine still fails to "Connect to server" under synchronization tab :(
<kazade> the last message is my exact problem
<duanedesign> rye: we briefly discussed this the other day. Do you know if their is a 'master' bug for this issue? bug 580386
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 580386 in ubuntuone-client "a file deleted from physical drive shows as grey on the web interface" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/580386
<kazade> specifically this is what happened: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/48509835/screenshot_009.png
<popey> odd that when i press the "connect to server" button, the first time it takes about 10 seconds to respond with "server not responding. try again later", subsequently i press the button it's instant
<kazade> and it's apparently marked as wishlist here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/440848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440848 in ubuntuone-client "UbuntuOne sync status emblems should apply to folders as well as files" [Wishlist,Triaged]
 * rye restores evolution settings from backup and loads launchpad into his memory...
<rye> duanedesign: bug #580386 is bug #580679
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 580386 in ubuntuone-client "a file deleted from physical drive shows as grey on the web interface" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/580386
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 580679 in ubuntuone-servers "Clean up storage DB to remove "uploading" ghost files in web UI" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/580679
<popey> who was I talking to about not moving notes from one machine to another manually.. as it breaks sync.. well.. http://live.gnome.org/Tomboy/Installing/Windows specifically says it's a good thing to do.
<aquarius> popey, you were talking to rodrigo_
<popey> ah yes
<aquarius> and it's a good thing to do (a) to do the initial setup and (b) in a world where you're not using web sync
<popey> not saying rodrigo_ is wrong, just that the gnome wiki is probably where I figured out it's a good thing to do
<rodrigo_> popey, this is for "importing"
<aquarius> moving notes around repeatedly by hand, and syncing them as well, interacts badly :)
<aquarius> I can see how you wouldn't necessarily guess that, though!
<rodrigo_> popey, if you don't sync and just copy them from one machine to the other, it's ok
<popey> i was setting up a new machine aquarius
<aquarius> rodrigo_, it might be worth updating that page to clarify how it should work in a websync world
<rodrigo_> popey, yes, but the notes are already on the server, so if you copy, it thinks there are conflicts
<rodrigo_> aquarius, yes, sure
<popey> sure, I understand that now :)
<rodrigo_> :)
<rodrigo_> for importing while using u1, just syncing does the job
<popey> sync on my windows machine at work still doesnt work :(
<rodrigo_> ie, install tomboy on windows (or another machine), then authorize from tomboy, then sync
<popey> happy i can get to one.ubuntu.com/notes :)
<popey> rodrigo_: thats exactly what I'm doing now :(
<rodrigo_> popey, oh, any chance you can get the --debug output, as I show you the other day?
<popey> sure
<rodrigo_> be back after lunch
<popey> rodrigo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/434937/ for when you return :)
<aquarius> ooooo Could not load type 'System.Web.HttpUtility' from a
<aquarius> ssembly 'Tomboy, Version=0.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null'.
<rye> popey: are you 100% sure that you have regular Tomboy install , i.e. are you 100% sure you are not running the library i gave you the other day?
<d1zzy_> can anyone help me?
<duanedesign> hello dikdust
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> hello d1zzy_
<rye> when I input data on the web interface then sync on my iphone - server to phone, some contacts work, others don't; i've been playing round with one contact - if I update the name, email it works.....mobile number doesn't
<rye> d1zzy_: copied your message here
<rye> phone sync - aquarius, vds or rodrigo_ ^ is there any known issue with iphone syncing not updating mobile numbers?
<duanedesign> rye:  I was gonna ask when you got an iphone :)
<d1zzy_> thanks
<vds> rye: nope
<popey> rye: i cant run that library you gave me, I'm on windows
<popey> rye: i am now uninstalling everything and reinstalling from a new download
<d1zzy_> some contacts sync fully, others don't......telephone numbers dont update.......
<rye> duanedesign: at UDS i looked at palm pre, nexus one, n900 and iphone... the more I search for the phone the more I don't want to buy anything...
<vds> d1zzy_: you mean they don;t show up on the web ui?
<d1zzy_> nope they dont show up correctly on the iphone
<d1zzy_> they show up on web ui
<vds> d1zzy_: they don;t show up at all?
<d1zzy_> iphone says sync success
<d1zzy_> data not fully synd on iphone
<vds> d1zzy_: I mean some shows up and some not?
<d1zzy_> yep
<vds> d1zzy_: I ok
<vds> d1zzy_: unfortunately that's due to limitation of the iPhone client
<d1zzy_> how so?
<vds> d1zzy_: the client don't support all the possible field that can be created by the web ui or evolution
<vds> doesn;t
<d1zzy_> all I have is first name, last name and mobile number
<d1zzy_> and it doesn't sync......
<vds> d1zzy_: and what is missing?
<vds> ah
<d1zzy_> if I add email it syncs
<d1zzy_> I get first name, last name - NO mobile
<vds> d1zzy_: so the mobile number from the web ui doesn't show up on the iPhone
<d1zzy_> eventhough you can see it in web UI
<d1zzy_> thats right
<d1zzy_> ive changed it to other, work, home etc.....
<vds> d1zzy_: ok so that's a different bug and it's going to be solved very quickly
<d1zzy_> :) thats what I like to hear....
<d1zzy_> strange as some work and some don't
<popey> rye / rodrigo_ \o/ success, uninstalling and reinstalling tomboy makes sync work again
<popey> thank you both!
<duanedesign> wasn't there a discussion on syncing Gnome Keyrings? I seem to remember some issues were mentioned..
<dobey> duanedesign: at uds?
<dobey> duanedesign: there was a discussion at uds lucid in dallas 6 months ago... but nothing in bru about it
<rodrigo_> popey, cool! uninstalling on windows you mean?
<popey> rodrigo_: haha
<rodrigo_> popey, oh, that pastebin shows it's missing a library, right?
<rodrigo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/434937/
<popey> *shrug*
<popey> reinstalling "fixed" it
<duanedesign> dobey: thats probably it. I thought i had heard a reason given against syncing keyrings. I have a bug I am looking to triage on that topic.
<dobey> duanedesign: only reason i know if is that we don't currently have time to do it
<rodrigo_> popey, :)
<duanedesign> dobey: ok. thanks.
<dobey> duanedesign: well, we don't have time to do it correctly. if you don't mind it being totally broken, it's really easy to do it insecurely or totally wrong :)
<lakatoc> hey
<lakatoc> can somebody help me out?
<duanedesign> hello lakatoc
<lakatoc> What's up with contact syncing
<lakatoc> why isn't it working?
<d1zzy_> lakatoc: do you have an iphone?
<lakatoc> no
<lakatoc> why is that relevant?
<lakatoc> I'm talking about Ubuntu One syncing :P
<d1zzy_> never mind :p
<duanedesign> lakatoc: Contact sync from desktop to cloud has been down
<d1zzy_> im having problems with contact syncing on iphone from web ui
<duanedesign> d1zzy_: I just synced mine this morning
<lakatoc> why is it down?
<duanedesign> d1zzy_: I did have problems earlier in the weekend
<lakatoc> By the way, I tried importing Contacts from Evolution into Gmail, but it screwed things up :P There are no email addresses in the Contact cards
<duanedesign> lakatoc: They are doing improvements to deal with the increase of users. AFIK
<d1zzy_> duanedesign: what problems did you have?
<lakatoc> Why is that? Can anyone help m out? :P
<t0uch> hi
<duanedesign> d1zzy_: i got a server error when i tried syncing saturday. let me see if  its still in the log
<d1zzy_> duanedesign: i can sync, just having problems with all the data syncing....specifically the mobile / phone numbers
<duanedesign> d1zzy_: ahh. Ok. which field is getting messed up?
<d1zzy_> adding a number......some contacts work, others don't
<d1zzy_> i see the number in the web ui but it doesn't sync fully to the iphone
<duanedesign> d1zzy_: are these contact you entered in the webUI or on the phone?
<duanedesign> (sorry if you have already explained all this :P )
<d1zzy_> duanedesign: i firstly sync'd from phone to server, amended on the web ui, re-sync'd to phone (server to phone)
<d1zzy_> ive even deleted all contacts from phone and re-sync'd - same problem
<d1zzy_> no probs :p
<wogie> i was wondering if anyone would like to answer a data-loss question?
<aquarius> hi wogie
<wogie> hi there
<wogie> @aquarius - would you possibly be able to help me?
<aquarius> I can try -- rye is better at it than me :)
<aquarius> wogie, do please tell us what the issue is
<rye> wogie: data loss? I am all ears
<wogie> i upgraded to Lucid with a fresh install, without formatting my home directory, which is what I normally do. This time, during the first Ubuntu One sync for this install, all my folder were gone.
<wogie> is there any way to recover the files from a weeks ago? oh, and thanks for replying :)
<aquarius> hm. that's, obviously, not supposed to happen. rye? Do you have any data on this?
<aquarius> duanedesign, ?
<wogie> I've seen a few problems simmilar to this on the Launchpad questions
<aquarius> I don't myself have info on this at my fingertips, but rye should be able to help, if he's around.
<rye> wogie: were there any special conditions in Ubuntu One folder - i.e. was it symlinked to some other location etc. ?
<wogie> @aquarius - thanks
<d1zzy_> ok ive tried 'ubuntu one' and 'funambol' iphone apps now... same problem!!
<wogie> if I remember correctly, there was one symlinked folder, but the rest were standard folders
<rye> wogie: could you please run the script - http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/ubuntuone-account-info - we will need the email the service is registered. By "weeks" you mean how many of them?
<wogie> 4 to be safe. I'll run the script now
<rye> jdobrien: are you online ?
<jdobrien> rye, no
 * rye crashes
<wogie> Script's been run (I think twice :P)
<rye> wogie: it should output some info (please run it in the terminal) - it does not actually modifies anything
<wogie> haha, sorry - I thought It would mail someone automatically. Would you like me to paste the output directly here?
<rye> wogie: we might need the email and the ID
<wogie> email: adamcbrewer@gmail.com | id: 122666
<rye> jdobrien: could you please check the user info above ^ (if you are actually online) - the user claims to have folders removed by Ubuntu One.
<rye> wogie: you have not filed a bug, i suppose, right?
<jdobrien> rye, what can I check for?
<jdobrien> rye, I cannot see other peoples files
<rye> jdobrien: could you please try undeleting the files for that user?
<wogie> I have reported the problem via a Launchpad question, but not filed a bug. The folders are named 'personal', 'scripts', 'spreadsheets', 'linux' and 'system'
<jdobrien> rye, ok...done
<rye> i have no timezone changes after UDS but I still feel slooow... And I did basically nothing at UDS to be tired of...
<rye> wogie: could you please check the web interface to see whether files appeared there?
<jdobrien> rye, they would be in a cryptic folder with guids prepended to everything..so it will be ugly
<rye> jdobrien: has recovery changed the usage quota for the user? I am not really sure how that script works (well, i don't actually know that)
<rye> and whether that is a script..
<jdobrien> rye, he didn't go near his quota
<wogie> Awesome - 'recovered...' folder is there with all my previous data! Aquarius, Rye, Jdobrien - I could hug you guys!
<wogie> flawless support!
<rye> wogie: are all the folders and files inside that directory having uuid-prepended strings?
<wogie> yep
<jdobrien> wogie, sorry it happened in the first place
<rye> i believe we need to prevent questions to be filed for file removals, be it user error or system one (which is quite hard to debug after 4 weeks). Only bug reports.
<wogie> it was probably a didgy inet connection from my side in the first place, haha! Still, it'll never put me off Ubuntu
<rye> wogie: hm...
<wogie> I should be kicking my self for not making backups in the first place
<rye> wogie: could you please give the URL of the question you have posted about this issue?
<wogie> rye: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+question/111347/+index - I have marked it as solved
<wogie> rye: the folder is visible on the web client, but still not syncing with my desktop. Should I try to re-register my computer with the desktop client?
<rye> wogie: could you please run u1sdtool --status and see what is the value of queues (in terminal as well)
<wogie> State: LOCAL_RESCAN     connection: Not User Not Network     description: doing local rescan     is_connected: False     is_error: False     is_online: False     queues: IDLE
<wogie> rye: now this -> State: LOCAL_RESCAN     connection: Not User Not Network     description: doing local rescan     is_connected: False     is_error: False     is_online: False     queues: IDLE
<wogie> rye: and there it goes - working now
<wogie> rye: thanks to both you and jdobrien - if I have any problems I'll be back asap
<wogie> cheers
<dobey> rye: hey, did you make any progress on reproducing the ubuntuone-login failing on first-run problem?
<rye> dobey: i reinstalled my notebook completely, all brand new and so on, patched oauth to have more logs, rebooted... and ubuntuone-login opened the browser w/o any issues
<dobey> rye: lovely! :)
<dobey> did i really do no reviews last week?
<duanedesign> how is running U1 on Kubuntu right now? Wasn't their a dependency that was cauing an issue?
<dobey> there aren't any major issues outside the political one, and needing gnome-keyring running because kwallet doesn't implement the fd.o secrets api yet
<duanedesign> dobey: ok. thank you much
 * duanedesign is working on some forum posts.
<dobey> sure
<d1zzy_> has anyone fixed iphone contact sync yet :p
<josephnexus> Hi everyone!
<josephnexus> about how far out is calendar syncing in ubuntuone?
<dobey> totally unplanned :)
<duanedesign> hello josephnexus
<josephnexus> hi duanedesign
 * josephnexus is trying to get a feel for the roadmap for ubuntuone
<JRolland> Hi all
<josephnexus> hi JRolland
<josephnexus> so calendar syncing isn't planned at all?
<josephnexus> what's the point of having everything else syncable in the PIM, but not calendar?
<josephnexus> :-P
<josephnexus> i use IMAP, so I've got email synced
<josephnexus> and contacts via ubuntuone, but no calendar?
<JRolland> Can someone point me to a high level session overview for a sample client to server connection and grabbing a file? I've looked through ubuntuone-storage-protocol but not seeing high level enough
<dobey> josephnexus: we only sync contacts. not e-mail, not calendars. :)
<dobey> josephnexus: it would be nice to do, but we don't have infinite monkeys :)
<josephnexus> dobey, I know
<josephnexus> i'm just saying, right now there isn't a solution for syncing calendars that works well
<josephnexus> so I was hoping ubuntuone would fill that gap
<JRolland> josenphnexus: would it be possible to just put the calendar folders inside of your shares ?
<josephnexus> but then they don't sync to my laptop and such
<dobey> josephnexus: i don't know. i don't sync contacts or calendars. i just store them where they belong :)
<josephnexus> when I'm away
<josephnexus> for example, if I'm onsite and add a calendar event to my phone, it should then sync to my desktop and laptop over ubuntuone
<josephnexus> follow what I'm saying?
<frogdog> I'm with you on that
<frogdog> I would really love that feature
<dobey> josephnexus: we know what you want, and we're fairly sure how it would work, given that we've done contacts, but it's not something we're doing for Maverick, or something we have time to do given everything else we also have to do :)
<JRolland> google calendar :( ?
<frogdog> just throw away my filofax for good
<frogdog> but
<josephnexus> google calendar has been unreliable
<josephnexus> and I trust canonical more than google
<frogdog> JRolland, but I like the solution that evolution is
<josephnexus> and i'd rather throw money at canonical
<frogdog> +1
 * dobey puts out a bucket to catch it with
<frogdog> evolution = all in one app
<frogdog> and it works well
<josephnexus> dobey, i know how software development is
<josephnexus> and that things have already been laid onto the roadmap
<josephnexus> just so long as we get it sometime (within the next 18months would be fine for me)
<josephnexus> i'm willing to sign up and be giving money to the project
<CardinalFang> Within 18 months seems likely.
<CardinalFang> Probably 12, but the planning is not my milieu.
<frogdog> when there is action in here I must ask again what I should put in as remote db in my symbian phone for sync contacts?
 * josephnexus only has maemo.
<JRolland> Can anyone point me in the right direction of learning how to interact with the Ubuntu One storage server
<frogdog> one field should contain remote db
<frogdog> josephnexus, it's an old nokia 6680 :D
<frogdog> apparently there is nobody here that knows what the remote db is called?
<dobey> JRolland: sample_client.py in ubuntuone-storage-protocol might be what you're looking for
<dobey> JRolland: depending on what you're trying to do exactly
<JRolland> dobey: there's easy_client.py and ping_client.py both cover too much
<dobey> well i don't know what your specific goals are
<JRolland> dobey: Just trying to understand how it works. Connect and browse files? I have been looking at the .proto files for protobuf but that just explains the messages not how to use them
<JRolland> is the remote server couchDB ?
<dobey> JRolland: probably something easy_client does, or u1sync in ubuntuone-client (though we're going to remove u1sync shortly, because it's potentially dangerous, and people are telling other users to use it as a method for working around some small issues)
<dobey> and it's mostly not kept up with new developments
<JRolland> ahh
<dobey> JRolland: no, storage server doesn't use couchdb
<JRolland> IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: 'tmp/ubuntuone-api.port'
<dobey> JRolland: the storage server and protocol are things we developed ourselves
<JRolland> ahhh
<dobey> hmm
<aquarius> frogdog, which are the fields that you're being asked for?
<dobey> JRolland: is that error from easy_client?
<JRolland> dobey: yes
<dobey> bother :)
<JRolland> dobey: especially if trying to learn, yes :(
<frogdog> in my symbian I put in all the information about url andpassword and stuff
<frogdog> the I have to choose what I want to sync in another tab
<frogdog> I choose contacts and then I have to put in remote db in one field
<frogdog> and in the other field how I would like to sync them
<aquarius> frogdog, I don;t know the details of the Nokia 6680
<dobey> JRolland: is there a mroe specific goal you're trying to accomplish, or just the vague overview of how things work?
<frogdog> in the description when I added the phone that wasen't covered how to do
<frogdog> just that I should press the joypad to the right and fill in the fields
<aquarius> frogdog, OK. Can you list all of the fields that you need to fill in?
<JRolland> dobey: main goal would be to be able to connect and get and put files. Like a mini client?
<frogdog> 1. remote database 2. type of syncronisation
<frogdog> 2. I have chosen Normal
<aquarius> frogdog, that's all you have to fill in? you're not asked for a username or password?
<frogdog> that I understand
<frogdog> yes I am, but that is in another tab
<dobey> JRolland: ah ok. so basically u1sync is what you want to do
<aquarius> frogdog, OK. Can you list all of the fields?
<frogdog> under this tab I can choose what to sync
<aquarius> frogdog, and, which are the other options chooseable under "Type of synchronisation"?
<frogdog> calendar contacts notes
<frogdog> normal only to server and only to phone
<frogdog> 1. normal 2. only to server 3. only to phone
<aquarius> frogdog, OK. So, you're asked for a username and password, and then on the next tab you're asked for a "remote DB" and a "Type of Synchronisation".
<frogdog> yes exactly
<JRolland> dobey: Thanks, looking at it now. Any way to build it without nautilus and other gui components ?
<frogdog> first tab includes U1 url user passwd and all that and that I have filled in
<dobey> JRolland: u1sync doesn't use nautilus. only piece of gui it needs is the authentication bits. but you can pass in a valid token on the command line to use instead of going through the gui process
<aquarius> frogdog, oh, so you've also been asked for the U1 URL? So the things you're asked for are URL, username, password, remote db, type of synchronisation? Is that all?
<dobey> bbiab, really must go get food now :)
<aquarius> frogdog, I'm reading page 87 of http://nds1.nokia.com/phones/files/guides/Nokia_6680_UG_en.pdf -- is that a good description of what you're asked for?
<frogdog> ok this is under tab 1. Syncprofile name 2.carrier 3. accesspoint 4.url to host 5. port usrname 6. pswd
<JRolland> dobey: doh, thanks. Is there any links that explain the authentication or messages sent like a message sequence diagram?
<frogdog> yes
<frogdog> so is the path the same as the url in tab 1.?
<aquarius> frogdog, I don't think so.
<frogdog> menether
<aquarius> frogdog, I *think* that the "remote DB" should be "card".
<aquarius> I am not very sure that this is correct, though.
<aquarius> beuno, ? ^^
<frogdog> ok I can try that
<beuno> yes
<beuno> card
<beuno> although, tbh, I think it doesn't matter
<frogdog> I'll let you know thanks alot
<gourgi> honk :) wiki status is correct? is contact sync from computer to cloud is still disabled since May 3 ?
<beuno> gourgi, for evolution, yes
<gourgi> thanx beuno, bad news still :(
<beuno> gourgi, we're a day or two away from having it fixed
<gourgi> nice to head! keep up the good work guys
<josephnexus> i may have found a minor bug
<josephnexus> i'm looking inside of my projects folder
<josephnexus> everything is synced
<josephnexus> except the projects folder shows a few subfolders with the still syncing icon
<josephnexus> even thougha ll of the contents are synced and u1sdtool reports all has synced
<duanedesign> josephnexus: night look at bug 479475 and see if that sounds like your issue.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 479475 in ubuntuone-client "File emblems don't display correct sync status" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/479475
<josephnexus> looks like it
<JRolland> How can I run u1sync once make completes successfully ?
<dobey> JRolland: i don't think we have no. perhaps we can get some better documentation on those bits this cycle also
<dobey> JRolland: PYTHONPATH=. bin/u1sync
<JRolland> dobey: Thanks I tried that, No module named u1sync.main
<JRolland> and when I do a make install then try again I get ConfigParser.NoSectionError: No section: 'default'
<dobey> JRolland: i think you perhaps mistyped PYTHONPATH then? i do that sometimes
<dobey> JRolland: hrmm, make install could be a bad thing if you built with default prefixes (can cause conflicts with the packaged version, since it's a different path for the python files)
<m_tadeu> hi
<JRolland> you are too good to me dobey
<m_tadeu> what's the status of the kde client?
<JRolland> but I think going down the python rabbit hole when I don't know python is bad
<dobey> yes it is bad
<JRolland> I was just hoping on getting a clue and using liboauth with yajl to connect easily but I guess this is not going to happen?
<dobey> i don't know what yaji is
<dobey> are you trying to write a client in another language?
<JRolland> a JSON library
<JRolland> yes
<JRolland> a very simple one though
<dobey> what language?
<JRolland> C
<dobey> cool
<JRolland> troubling more likely
<dobey> well, it is C :)
<dobey> but i've been somewhat tempted to try rewriting the syncdaemon in Vala/C anyway
<dobey> i just have like 0 time
<JRolland> I have nothing but time, I just can't find out how it works without learning python and digging through storage-protocol and client
<dobey> JRolland: have you compiled the .proto files into .c/.h files?
<JRolland> yes
<JRolland> using protobuf-c
<dobey> right
<dobey> and it doesn't help at all? or is the output just too obtuse?
<JRolland> a little obtuse, feels like reverse engineering
<dobey> yeah, protobuf output is rather confusing
<dobey> JRolland: are you using glib/gobject also? or just straight c?
<JRolland> glib as well yes
<JRolland> I saw some library libcouchdb or some such but you said the server side is not that?
<dobey> not for files, no. files go through ubuntuone-storage-protocol
<dobey> there is a json-glib or something though, which couchdb-glib does use
<JRolland> dobey: if there's no lib for files does that mean there is a simple one for notes or contacts? Or did i misunderstand
<dobey> JRolland: ubuntuone-storage-protocol is basically the "lib" for files. although it's very low level and doesn't do all the things syncdaemon does (conflict stuff, local change detection, metadata, etc...)
<dobey> JRolland: couchdb-glib is how one accesses data in couchdb
<dobey> JRolland: however, tomboy does not directly manipulate notes via couchdb. it uses a separate interface for syncing (the snowy rest api), and we store notes in couchdb on the server
<JRolland> dobey: Ah thank you. Is the tomboy notes using a python API?
<JRolland> dobey: I am going to go through client.py in storage-protocol and then try to make something in C that connects to fs-1 and uses the generated protobuf-c code to try and login
<dobey> no, tomboy notes uses a REST API, all the local tomboy stuff is C#
<mkarnicki> verterok: ping :)
<JRolland> dobey: Is there a place I can take a look at how tomboy does what it does ?
<verterok> mkarnicki: pong
<mkarnicki> verterok: got couple of minutes :) ?
 * JRolland brb
<verterok> mkarnicki: sort of, shoot and I'll try to answer :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: I'll go priv
<verterok> k
<dobey> JRolland: http://live.gnome.org/Snowy
<dobey> later all
<mkarnicki> later dobey
<m_tadeu> does anyone know the status on the ubuntuone kde client?
<mkarnicki> I might have found a simple sync bug, anyone to try replicating that?
<mkarnicki> I created a folder named 'Ubuntu One test', and an empty file inside. I selected "synchronize on ubuntu one" it synced.
<mkarnicki> I removed the folder from the computer. Now I don't know how to delete it from the web GUI.
<mkarnicki> I might have 'Shared that folder' with myself (providing my e-mail) for testing purposes.
<mkarnicki> I cannot remove it from the web GUI now. Leave the message, if you could replicate that or tell me what I did wrong :)
<joshuahoover> mkarnicki: can you try the workaround reported in bug #576080
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 576080 in ubuntuone-client "Unsubscribing a folder should stop all activity on that folder" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576080
<mkarnicki> joshuahoover: sure
#ubuntuone 2010-05-18
<mkarnicki> joshuahoover: it seemed to stop after 'ubuntuone-syncdaemon stopped.' so I did Ctrl+C and listed the folders - indeed it had disappeared
<mkarnicki> joshuahoover: perhaps the description of the bug should include second scenario: when the user simply deletes the folder
<mkarnicki> joshuahoover: it is mentioned that the user might want make his mind and not to sync the folder. but in my case, it did already sync. instead of 'Don't sync it with U1' I just deleted it.
<mkarnicki> joshuahoover: but that workaround made the trick. thanks
<joshuahoover> mkarnicki: yeah, i'll need to check with the devs on that...that's a bit trickier on the client side i would think, because did you mean to delete it just locally or across all computers and your cloud storage?
<joshuahoover> mkarnicki: right, it's actually different, i pointed you to that bug because i figured the workaround would apply to your situation (wanting to get rid of it on the server)
<mkarnicki> joshuahoover: good question.. I wasn't thinking about that at the moment, since it was only for testing purposes, but since this is the machine the folder originated from (I know that this info might not be saved anywhere), I intented to delete the folder from the laptop *and* the cloud.
<mkarnicki> joshuahoover: true, it helped :)
<mkarnicki> joshuahoover: that was a good guess then ;)
<joshuahoover> mkarnicki: right...i made a note to discuss this with the team that works on syncdaemon to get their thoughts
<mkarnicki> joshuahoover: great. thank you.
<joshuahoover> mkarnicki: heh, sometimes i get lucky with a bug # ;)
<mkarnicki> joshuahoover: heheh :)
<mkarnicki> joshuahoover: I'm aware it is tricky. The software doesn't know if I wanted to delete that locally, or in general from all devices. I wonder how the team will act on that. Perhaps some sort of question dialog? I would be happy if you could update me on the decision made :)
<mkarnicki> joshuahoover: I just wonder how they'll work it out
<joshuahoover> mkarnicki: sure, i've got that in my "todo" to get you an update on what is discussed/decided
<mkarnicki> awesome. thanks! have a good day/eve Joshua
<joshuahoover> mkarnicki: you too! thanks :)
<m_tadeu> I'm getting this message when trying to run ubuntuone-preferences
<m_tadeu> ** Message: secret service operation failed: The name org.freedesktop.secrets was not provided by any .service files
<m_tadeu> and then a whole bunch of other errors ending with "gnomekeyring.IOError"
<duanedesign> m_tadeu: are you running it from the command line when you get thatt?
<duanedesign> m_tadeu: ahh
<m_tadeu> duanedesign: yes...from the command line
<duanedesign> m_tadeu: can you open a Terminal and trry:
<duanedesign> gnome-keyring-daemon; ubuntuone-preferences
<m_tadeu> thanx...it worked :)
<duanedesign> m_tadeu: great
<m_tadeu> now everything is running but in the preferences window, services tab, everything except file sync is desabled
<duanedesign> really
<duanedesign> hmm
<duanedesign> m_tadeu: and you are unable to access them to turn them on?
<m_tadeu> duanedesign: yup...totaly disabled
<duanedesign> m_tadeu: what version of Ubuntu ONe do you have. This will tell you:   dpkg -l ubuntone-client
<m_tadeu> duanedesign: it's 1.2.1-0ubuntu2
<duanedesign> m_tadeu: have you installed bindwood yet for bookmarks?
<m_tadeu> duanedesign: ahh good...solved the problem....thx again
<m_tadeu> so how can I supply the contacts?
<m_tadeu> now I'm getting this error
<m_tadeu> ERROR:dbus.connection:Exception in handler for D-Bus signal:
<m_tadeu> ValueError: No pairing record for ubuntuone.
<mkarnicki> Hi all, I hope some of you are still here.
<mkarnicki> I have a quite important question concerning Android U1 application, that I'll be coding during Google Summer of Code
<mkarnicki> Although U1 framework, if I could name it so, has broader functionality than Dropbox
<mkarnicki> The very base of those two is similar, and therefore
<mkarnicki> I'm worried, that Android U1 application might be judged by the looks
<mkarnicki> that it resambles Dropbox
<mkarnicki> Though my aplication will have more functionality (an easy example would be UDF functionality, which dropbox doesn't have)
<mkarnicki> The main application menu might be strikingly similar to Android Dropbox folder
<mkarnicki> And my question is, should I be afraid of that.
<mkarnicki> I have seen Android dropbox application, and though I already plan better functionality,
<mkarnicki> some fundamental elements such as main menu (eg. refresh, upload, sync, help, settings) would be similar if not the same
<mkarnicki> I'm afraid of judgemental opinions, but how can it be much different from the looks, if the basic functionality is the same (though, when the user will explore further, she/he will see grater amount of possibilities)
<mkarnicki> Any opinions on that?
<mkarnicki> I might have had bad timing for that question ;) It's 2:24 AM here, and all the devs are already resting I think :D
<duanedesign> m_tadeu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Contacts
<m_tadeu> thx again :)
<mkarnicki> mkarnicki: nevermind my question, I've come to my senses and know how to act.
<duanedesign> m_tadeu: your welcome :)
<mkarnicki> feedback grately appreciated: http://android-u1.blogspot.com/ - first GUI mockups
<mkarnicki> since it's 5:40AM, I'm afk.. will read any responses later.
<kblin> morning folks
<kblin> is there an obvious way to use the ubuntu one setup to build a private cloud for data sharing instead of using the canonical one?
<mkarnicki> kblin: you can sync data to your couchDB instance, but not files. part of the backend is proprietary.
<mkarnicki> gotta go now, l8r
<kblin> mkarnicki: thanks
<kblin> I don't care about files much,so that's fine with me
<kblin> time to get myself to work
<Elvis> hey
<Elvis> who did I talk to last saturday?
<Elvis> was it dobey?
<Elvis> in any case, testing with 1 computer and the file server seems to be working great now
<Elvis> changes appear to be on the server within SECONDS
<Elvis> so congratulations on improving the performance :)
<Elvis> I will continue testing with a second computer, and see if I still get any problems there
<kermiac> good evening people :) does anyone know of a wiki page or forum post explaining u1sdtool that I can point users to? I am finding that a fair number of people are confused by the lack of a u1 applet to show sync status
<ras> hello folks, i'd need some assistance
<duanedesign> hello ras
<ras> i purchased some tracks last week, and haven't gotten them yet
<ras> 7digital isn't answering my questions
<ras> this is what i get in the Ubuntu One's my downloads-section: There was a (temporary) problem getting your list of purchased songs. Please wait a short time and then try again, or return to the music store.
<duanedesign> ras: do they show up under Purchased Music on  https://one.ubuntu.com/files/
<ras> they don't
<ras> :/
<duanedesign> ras: ok
<ras> i got the receipt both from paypal and 7digital
<mattgriffin> ras: which store did you purchase from?
<aquarius> ras, hi. At the moment there's a problem where you're getting an error but we're not totally sure what the error is :(
<mattgriffin> ras: when did you make the purchase?
<duanedesign> aqua...
<aquarius> ras, are you available to help me debug the problem?
<duanedesign> ;)
<ras> yea i'm available for that
<aquarius> ras -> PM
<duanedesign> morning all. mkarnicki posted these last night showing his mock up for an Android U1 app http://android-u1.blogspot.com/
 * aquarius is identifying ras's problem
<aquarius> OK, identified ras's problem. Some tracks don't have artist names, and the music store assumes that they all do.
<aquarius> I can now work on a fix
<aquarius> ras, thanks very much for that!
<ras> thanks for helping out!
<aquarius> ras, what we'll need to do is this: I'll get a fix written as quickly as possible, but it probably won't be deployed for a few days. Once it's deployed, you'll then need to go back to My Downloads in the music store, and that will kick off the download correctly.
<ras> great
<ras> i was already a bit worried about receiving those tracks
<ras> maybe that 'temporary' error message should be changed to something like 'go over to IRC and they'll help you out' ? ;)
<rye> aquarius, is there a bug for this? I'd like to have this added to Status page
<aquarius> rye, there isn't, yet. I'll file one
<aquarius> ras, the "temporary" message is going to get a lot better and more helpful soon :)
<ras> good :)
<aquarius> rye, 582208
<ras> this shopping thing is quite a nice feature, i bet you guys iron the bugs out soon enough, and then it'll be just great
<ras> but i guess i'm done here now
<ras> so thanks again
<ras> and bye
<rye> aquarius, do you mind if i make it public?
<aquarius> not at all.
 * aquarius writes a test first
<aquarius> check out my test driven development, oh yes.
<rye> aquarius, is bug #547074 fixed? I see Fix Committed there and Bzr Revision of 2724; appservers are now at 2726, is that part of appserver?
<rye> ah, ubottu has UDS hangover still...
<rye> aquarius,  - https://bugs.launchpad.net/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/+bug/547074 - Songs don't download if two have the same name
<aquarius> rye, alecu was looking at that.
<aquarius> it should be fixed, but alecu thinks it's not fixed completely
<aquarius> OK. fix for ras's issue submitted for review.
<aquarius> now I do believe it is lunchtime :)
<JRolland> Is it possible or hard to get a command line ubuntu one client running on another linux system with python?
<JRolland> (no nautilus extensions required)
<rye> JRolland, ubuntuone client was made working on Fedora, so i don't see why not. Basically you will need to have all the dependencies satisfied and then it should run
<JRolland> rye: Cool, I just searched but didn't find much about it. Should I go about building from source?
<rye> JRolland, ubuntuone file sync is completely written in python, so you may want to grab ubuntuone-client and python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol and try to make it run
<JRolland> rye: Thanks i'll give it a whirl
<JRolland> compiled and installed protocol then client, running u1sync gives: ConfigParser.NoSectionError: No section: 'default'
<JRolland> maybe missing some packages?
<rye> JRolland, do you have /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf ?
<JRolland> rye: Nope, neither protocol nor client installed it. How can I go about setting it up ?
<JRolland> Does something else setup all the needed configurations in /etc/xdg/ubuntuone ?
<aquarius> $ dpkg -S /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<aquarius> python-ubuntuone-client: /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<JRolland> ahh got them all
<JRolland> thanks aquarius
<JRolland> if this is the first time I am running u1sync is the --oauth=KEY:SECRET my email:password?
<rye> JRolland, no, are you able to run ubuntuone-preferences application? It should start ubuntuone-login service which will handle oauth tokens and put them in keyring after you confirm adding your machine via the web interface
<rye> is u1sync even supported?... Hmm...
<JRolland> rye: Thanks, do I need desktopcouch installed and running for syncing ?
<JRolland> because ubuntuone-preferences dies with a "DesktopCouch replication API not found" error
<JRolland> just looking for a simple command line way to get and sync files with my ubuntu one account on another linux distro
<rye> JRolland, it should not die with this error, it just outputs it... is it the only message that is printed out ?
<JRolland> rye: it prints: http://pastebin.com/VCSWYj98
<rye> JRolland, could you please re-paste to http://paste.ubuntu.com - pastebin.com seems to be a bit in maintenance mode now
<JRolland> rye: Ahh sorry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/435529/
<rye> JRolland, could you please check what version of python is installed?
<JRolland> rye: 2.6
<JRolland> rye: (from python --version atleast)
<rye> JRolland, could you please tell me the distribution you are using?
<JRolland> rye: Fedora 11, thanks rye
<rye> apachelogger, ping - were there any issues with logger on Fedora when you tried running ubuntuone there?
<duanedesign> .5'
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> JRolland: is that python 2.5?
<JRolland> dobey: 2.6 as far as python--version reports
<dobey> 2.6.1?
<JRolland> dobey: yum info python just says Version: 2.6
<dobey> JRolland: that might be the issue then :-/
<JRolland> ahhh
<JRolland> 2.6.1 required ?
<dobey> 2.6.2 i tihnk
<dobey> let me see actually
<dobey> hrmm, pkg info doesn't say, but there was a bug
<JRolland> you think I will break a lot of stuff if I just compiled from source and installed 2.6.2 ?
<dobey> probably
<JRolland> sigh
<dobey> f11 is pretty old though
<JRolland> dobey: just never got around to upgrading :S
<JRolland> guess now is as good a time as any
<JRolland> to ubuntu 10.04 I go!
<dobey> JRolland: hooray! :)
<JRolland> dobey: :)
<espen77> does desktopcoatch update only changed records to U1-cloud or does it send the whole thing if there is any changes?
<dobey> espen77: desktopcouch updates only changed records (but it's the whole record i believe), though not the whole database
<espen77> is desktopcoatch in theory ok with millions of records (GB's in size)? I figured big sqlite files as synced files is not a good solution.
<beuno> espen77, we have a few multi-gb dbs syncing
<beuno> I think it scales pretty well
<espen77> any idea's of any big performance change on the local computers?
<beuno> I don't
<espen77> oki, I'll have a go at it....thanx for the help :)
<siba> hello, I read the ubuntuone faq but I still have a question. I have a laptop with ubuntu 10.04 with hard disk encryption on. I need to send files to ubuntu one. Does my files will be sent in an encrypted way?
<siba> I means, does my files will be unreadable to the cloud administrator or anybody able to access the servers?
<siba> the FAQ is not clear about it and how to do that
<rye> siba, ubuntuone operates as a userspace application. In case say gedit can open your files and they will be unencrypted then ubuntuone will also sync unencrypted files to the server
<siba> ok, thanks, so the only way to send it crypted is to use something like gpg or similars?
<siba> and then send it to the cloud
<espen77> siba: yes
<siba> thank you very much. Is there any software that automatize that?
<rye> siba, i would suggest that this is the best method. It is possible to synchronize .Private folder (ecryptfs) but this is not well tested. The files are synced, but the procedure for data recovery in case when  /home  is no longer available with ecryptfs token is not clear
<siba> ok, thanks for the help. I think all the data sent to the cloud HAVE TO be encrypted. I don't trust anybody when I'm talking about my personal info and files
<rye> ok, checking now how it all works with ecryptfs
 * rye relogins
<espen77> rye, if you sync an ecryped image of a filesystem, wouldnt it be uploading and downloading the whole image, if there is a change to one little file in it, or can it do diff?
<siba> I think it can't do a diff
<dobey> espen77: it's a binary file, and we don't sync deltas yet, no
<rye> no, underlying ecryptfs cannot be used reliably
<dobey> If you have files that are so important to you, that you're encrypting them locally, you really probably shouldn't put them on the internet anywhere. :)
<rye> dobey, yes, but just for the test - looks like inotify becomes confused about the status of the files.
<dobey> sure
<apachelogger> rye: I did not run u1 on fedora
<rye> apachelogger, sorry, i have everything mixed up in my head, you were working on KDE client, someone else was working on Fedora one...
<dobey> rye: thomasvs was working on packages for fedora a while back
<apachelogger> rye: right ^^
<zyga> hello
<zyga> I'd like to start a fresh django-on-storm project
<zyga> I heard that ubuntu one is using storm as well as django
<zyga> is there any piece of code that I might see to learn by example?
<beuno> zyga, I don't think any of the server code is available for that, no  :/
<zyga> beuno, how about to other canonical employees?
<zyga> (I don't need a whole copy, a minor bit that shows how to piece the two is enough I guess)
<beuno> zyga, oh, yes, that's totally doable
<beuno> it's the wrong channel to ask though  ;)
<zyga> basically right now I'm going to start a new project
<zyga> and I'd like to use django
<zyga> with possible data model sharing with launchpad
<zyga> so using storm for the model would make much more sense
<beuno> zyga, hop on to #u1-internal on the Canonical irc
<espen77> desktopcoach seems exstreamly space-hungry if treated like any other database.
<beuno> yes, it needs to be compacted regularly
<espen77> it gets compacted? so i dont need to figure a less space-hungry way to store the data..
<beuno> espen77, give it a sping
<beuno> spin
<Ciemon> Anyone had any luck getting an HTC Desire to add to U1?
<Ciemon> I'm getting parameter not found oauth_consumer_key when I clik add computer
<beuno> Ciemon, is this to sync contacts?
<Ciemon> No, I wasn't going to use it for tomdroid
<Ciemon> .. and I noticed the HTC Desire wasn't in the list of supported hardware with contacts.
<beuno> Ciemon, is it Android 2.1+?
<Ciemon> yes
<beuno> it will work then
<beuno> we are updating our database to reflect that
<beuno> just pick "Other" as your phone
<Ciemon> excellent
<beuno> and grap the "Funambol" app from the store
<beuno> the page will give you your user/pass and host
<Ciemon> I'll get that done
<beuno> let me know how it goes
<Ciemon> will do
<espen77> desktopcouch has any restriction to how long/big a value/field can be?
<kazade> aquarius, you around?
<rapha> Hi all!
<rapha> I'm trying to use U1 on my gf's computer (my account though), and the ubuntuone-preferences says this when I try to start it: "** Message: secret service operation failed: The name org.freedesktop.secrets was not provided by any .service files" - what's wrong?
<rapha> honk :]
<dobey> rapha: gnome-keyring-daemon isn't running
<rapha> oh
<rye> rapha, gnome-keyring
<rapha> now it works, thanks :-)
<rapha> And how can I tell it to sync my firefox bookmarks now? I only wanted to set it up because I need them :]
<dobey> install xul-ext-bindwood and put the bookmarks you want synced in the special folder it uses
<rapha> ooooh
<rapha> that's why its not working ... :-( - then its not much use. maybe for now, but not generally. can't you set it up to synchronize *all* bookmarks, or at least those you tell it to?
<rapha> also how would i know what that special folder is - it didnt create one, and it says nowhere what the name should be
<dobey> though i think desktopcouch syncing is disabled at the moment on the server, while the server people work on getting some fixes done to optimize it
<dobey> i think it's a special folder due to weirdness in firefox unfortunately
<rapha> oh okay
<rapha> and how do you find out the name that folder should have?
<dobey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Bookmarks
<rapha> thanks! :-)
<kazade> has anyone had much luck using U1 to host a bzr repo?
<dobey> oh maybe it is all bookmarks then
<kazade> because I keep managing to confuse it :p
<dobey> kazade: to *host* a bzr repo?
<dobey> kazade: i don't think bzr has a "store stuff in u1" backend :)
<kazade> yeah, so bzr push ~/Ubuntu One/some_folder
<kazade> then when it syncs to another pc, bzr branch ~/Ubuntu One/some_folder
<kazade> then you can push/pull from your Ubuntu One folder..
<kazade> at least, that's what I tried to do
<kazade> and it seemed to work for a little while :p
<dobey> ah, well i am not sure i'd do that, myself :)
<Ciemon> beuno: contacts work as expected, notes still fails
<kazade> dobey, basically I just *pushed* to my Ubuntu One folder, it updated the files in the Ubuntu One folder (e.g. they changed) but Ubuntu One still thinks it's up to date
<dobey> putting vcs repos in file sync services seems a bit off to me
<dobey> kazade: is it connected to the server, or disconnected?
<kazade> heh, well, I thought if it worked it would be quite handy... but it doesn't seem to 100%
<kazade> it was connected, I'm just rebooting to see if that kicks it in
<dobey> kazade: well it should work, but i still wouldn't do it :P
<kazade> :D
<kazade> I don't think I will in future
<kazade> dobey, it's just useful for sharing with friends ;)
<rapha> hmm it's wierd ... on my own laptop there's a kinda huge list of connected devices, but on my gf's laptop (my account) it only shows "<Local Machine>"
<rapha> oh and when i close hte prefs and open hten again, they complain "Got empty result for devices list"
<kazade> rapha, I had that..
<rapha> and what did you do? :)
<kazade> try removing the key from Apps->Accessories->Password and Encryption keys
<rapha> er
 * rapha tries
<beuno> Ciemon, awesome
<kazade> it says UbuntuOne token for *blah*
<beuno> Ciemon, we don't have note syncing from mobiles yet
<kazade> rapha, then I rebooted and re-added IIRC
<kazade> like, reconnected the PC
<rapha> k
<kazade> dobey, apparently it does work..
<kazade> after a reboot it starting uploading and it synced to my desktop
<kazade> I guess maybe "bzr push" doesn't trigger whatever U1 looks for when there's a file update or something
<dobey> kazade: u1 doesn't look for anything, it just has inotify watches on the folders, which should get sent when the filesystem changes
<kazade> hmm, maybe I'm just impatient then..
<kazade> :)
<dobey> no it should be immediate
<dobey> probably inotify bug or something weird :(
<Ciemon> beuno: nice.. did you think that your solution might help with being able to log into U1 with the web interface?
<Ciemon> ..because I'm still getting the same problem
<Ciemon> parameter not found oauth_consumer_key
<beuno> Ciemon, tell me more about this
<beuno> what's giving you that error?
<beuno> from where?
<Ciemon> I'm using tomdroid, to sync tomboy notes with U1..
<Ciemon> when I try and log into U1, it takes me to the u1 webpage, to add a computer..
<Ciemon> when I click add, I get a new webpage with the error parameter not found oauth_consumer_key
<beuno> ah
<beuno> rye, ping?
<Ciemon> if I remove tomdroid from the equation, and just try and login, it still fails, although if I checkfrom my laptop, the phone has actually been added
<dobey> tomdroid could possibly be broken
<dobey> that sounds like a client issue
<Ciemon> sure, which is why I've tried to login without tomdroid
<Ciemon> and it still fails
<rapha> kazade: your suggestion made the error go away, but I'm syncing bookmarks manually now, with Firefox's import/export
 * rye set up android emulator
<rye> Ciemon, could you please provide more info about what you are using - tomdroid does not appear to support such kind of syncing though...
<Ciemon> I can, but let's take tomdroid away for now.. if I try to log in to U1 with my HTC Desire it fails.
<dobey> Ciemon: still fails how? surely it fails in a different way if it fails?
<dobey> log in how?
<Ciemon> Web browser, add computer, give it a nameclick add computer, the browser refreshes and I get a single line...
<Ciemon> parameter not found oauth_consumer_key
<dobey> web browsers themselves don't do OAuth
 * Ciemon is just reporting what he sees :)
<Ciemon> I'll clear all caches and start again to see if that helps
<dobey> if you see the "Add your computer: [foo         ]" page, then you're logged in
<rye> Ciemon, i don't really think I understand - web browser on the android phone ? then how did you get to add computer page?
<dobey> so logging in works, but the oauth process to get the token to tomdroid is apparently broken on the tomdroid end
<dobey> rye: history i guess...
<Ciemon> okay, I'm logged into u1 and can browse from the web page
<Ciemon> and what you say makes sense, that tomdroid is broken
<Ciemon> Thanks for your help :)
<dobey> i don't have android so i can't test it
<falselight> if i choose to un-subscribe my computer from my One account, will i lose my files?
<beuno> falselight, you will not
<falselight> so, my files are connected to my account no matter what?
<beuno> yes
<falselight> i got some purchased music there, i can't risk losing them...
<beuno> falselight, you won't, don't worry
<falselight> ok, good
<jcastro> mattgriffin: we need some Dio greatest hits in the store please!
<beuno> falselight, if anything happens to it, you should have a reciept in your email, we can probably get you those tracks again
<falselight> ah, that's really comforting! :) thank you
<mattgriffin> jcastro: heh. ok. i'll update the stores soon. sad days.
<smoser> pardon my ignorance, but how am I supposed to use ubuntu one ?
<smoser> I've created a new directory in ~/Ubuntu\ One and populated it with some content, but it doesn't appear to be being synced.
<smoser> (ie, it doesn't show up in the web view)
<falselight> smoser, have you signed up for an account at one.ubuntu.com and associated it with your computer?
<smoser> yes. and some files *are* synced
<rye> smoser, what is the status of synchronization in ubuntuone-preferences ?
<smoser> i just discovered that. it was 'disconnected'. i clicked 'Connect'. now i'm in 'Synchronization in progress'
<smoser> in general am i supposed to have to do that ?
<smoser> htat seems to have worked, but i was under the impression that it should "just work"
<falselight> after i removed my computers, how do i add one again?
<dobey> smoser: it should 'just work'
<dobey> smoser: it may have been disconnected automatically for some reason and sitting in wait to reconnect perhaps
<dobey> falselight: if you removed the machines remotely, you probably need to delete the token from the keyring, and then start preferences or run u1sdtool -c, to re-add the computer
<dobey> gotta run, later :)
<rapha> bye all!
<falselight> i still can't seem to get my computer added to my cloud again
<smoser> falselight, i'm having the same issue.
<falselight> i found this
<falselight> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/363243
<smoser> i hcange hostname on one of my machines, deleted the one in ubuntuone, and cna't get the new one
<rye> smoser, you will need to remove Ubuntu One token from keyring before re-launching ubuntuone-preferences - Applications / Accessories / Passwords & Encryption Keys
<falselight> rye, that worked!
<smoser> u1sync --reauthorize
<smoser> seemed to fix
<falselight> the music i've purchased will be added to my computer, right?
<espen77> falselight: yes
<falselight> it just takes some time, according to the one-blog...?
<rye> falselight, right, there are minor issues now - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status#Music%20Store if you are sure that something is wrong
<falselight> ah, it's good to see that an error has a understandable reason
<falselight> it should have been possible to download folders containing multiple files, instead of doing one file at the time...
<rye> falselight, do you mean that the files are in the cloud but are not downloading locally ?
<falselight> yes
<falselight> and that, i see the folder containing the music i purchased in the cloud, but i have to download one song at the time, instead of the entire folder
<falselight> that's perhaps more of a missing feature than a problem
<rye> falselight, could you please check that files are not in ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased\ from\ Ubuntu\ One ?
<falselight> there they were... i did not know about that folder
<falselight> i thought it would end up in ~/Ubuntu One
<rye> falselight, hm, rhythmbox should have added that folder and scan it when files were added. .ubuntuone/Purchased\ from\ Ubuntu\ One is a User-Designated Folder
<falselight> Banshee found the music too, but i did not notice the folder itself...
<mkarnicki> perhaps any opinions on Android U1 GUI sketches :) ? http://goo.gl/7dVO
<mkarnicki> I had a problem with a server, and some messages on IRC might have not reached me..
<Ddorda> hey. is it possible to sync .empathy folder?
<rapha> Hi again
<rapha> Just bought an album ... clicked "proceed to checkout", now it's been sitting there for more than 5 minutes saying "Connecting you to the Ubuntu One Music Store"
<rapha> have i bought it already? should i try again? should I wait (I'm on T1, I don't think it's my connection)?
<rapha> honk
<rapha> :-)
<rye> rapha, contacted music store squad team member, he is checking right now what "Connecting you to the UBuntu One Music Store" means to be 100% sure.
<kermiac> hey rye :) Do you think it would be helpful to add a section on useful u1sdtool command switches to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#Files. duanedesign & I discussed the idea yesterday
<rye> rapha, "proceed to the checkout is before the purchase"
<rye> rapha, you might want to return to previous screen
<rye> kermiac, i still want to have at least 50% done at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/Documentation ... but u1sdtool switches documentation midht be a good idea, i.e. not on FAQ page, but a separate page linked to it
<kermiac> rye: ok, I'll try to put something together over then next few days. Thanks mate :)
<kermiac> rye: looking through your documentation, I don't really think I need to do it. You've got the most important stuff covered already:)
<kermiac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/ClientControl
#ubuntuone 2010-05-19
<rapha> hmmm
<rapha> any bot in here to leave rye a thank-you message?
<mahfouz> I get these .u1conflict files all over
<mahfouz> but bug 495646 is invalid
<mahfouz> should I reopen?
<duanedesign> kermiac: i think that wiki page looks good. rye has been holding out on us :)
<kermiac> duanedesign: yeah, I agree hehe.
<kermiac> I decided that would be almost exactly what I needed so I won't bother creating another one
<duanedesign> kermiac: only thing i would say is maybe a mention of one oe two of those piped commands.
<duanedesign> s/oe/or
<kermiac> yeah, that's all that is missing. I didn't get a chance to ask rye to add them before he left
<duanedesign> kermiac:  gotcha, looks good.
<duanedesign> rye has a blog post similar to that, but written about the 'applet' U1. I used to use it a lot in bug reports and on the forums.
<ravibn_> Hi! I neeed help with my new dell Latitude E6510 I wanna know which version of ubuntu I need to install?
<ravibn_> No one here?
<toabctl> hi
<toabctl> i want to sync my contacts with ubuntu-one but always when i click on my addressbook, i got an error: addressbook does not exist
<toabctl> can anybody help?
<rye> toabctl, currently contact replication is disabled so it is not possible to sync them with evolution, However in your case it looks like evolution-data-server does not recognize the presence of couchdb - could you please try shutting down evolution then run evolution --force-shutdown and start evolution again?
<toabctl> rye: i think there is no contacts.couch
<toabctl> ~/.local/share/desktop-couch$ ls
<toabctl> bookmarks.couch  gwibber_accounts.couch  gwibber_preferences.couch  notes.couch
<toabctl> couchdb.html     gwibber_messages.couch  management.couch           users.couch
<rye> toabctl, it should be created on the first run when evolution-couchdb is initialized
<toabctl> rye, i tried to shutdown (--force-shutdown) and restarted evolution. no effect.
<toabctl> rye, how to create it now?
<rye> toabctl, could you please shutdown evolution again compeltely and run /usr/lib/evolution/evolution-data-server-2.28 in the terminal then open evolution /addressbook - are there any errors for couchdb initialization?
<toabctl> rye, http://paste.ubuntu.com/436080/
<rye> toabctl, I would suggest you shut down gwibber and evolution then shut down desktopcouch/couchdb with /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop, kill desktopcouch-service if it runs then start then run /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service and try again. Something did not succeeded in putting OAuth tokens for couchdb into gnome-keyring
<rye> toabctl, i will be available in an hour. If that does not help then i will try to get more info from that error.
<toabctl> rye, ok. thx
<soren> I'm a bit curious about how the Contacts syncing thing is supposed to work.
<soren> If I look in evolution, the Ubuntu One contacts thing is set to talk to desktop-couch.
<soren> If I connect to the desktop couch's web interface, it says that no replication is configured.
<soren> So I fail to see how my contacts are supposed to move between my desktop couchdb and the one in the cloud?
<aquarius> soren, it should be working, but at the moment replication between the desktop and the cloud is disabled while we work on some server issues.
<soren> aquarius: Ah, I see.
<soren> aquarius: Nevertheless, could you elaborate on the machines of the syncing?
<aquarius> soren, replication isn't configured through the desktopcouch web interface, though -- it's handled externally by desktopcouch-service, which is the process that runs desktopcouch.
<soren> Ah, I see.
<soren> Can I interrogate its status somehow? Or perhaps force a sync?
<soren> I realise the syncing is disabled right now.
<aquarius> you can interrogate its status by looking in the log (~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log), which will be full of errors right now because sync is disabled.
<aquarius> At the moment there's no way to force a sync -- desktopcouch-service resyncs every ten minutes automatically. (You can force a sync by quitting desktopcouch and starting it up again.)
<soren> Ah, yes, so it is.
<soren> Ok, lovely.
<soren> I suppose I just picked the worst time imaginable to start playing around with this :)
<aquarius> sadly, yes :)
<aquarius> we're working on it :)
<soren> Do you have an ETA? If it's a couple of hours, I'll just wait until tomorrow.
<aquarius> end of the week, we think. We're doing some fairly serious server changes to help us with scaling.
<soren> Oh, I see. No worries. Have fun :)
<aquarius> not quite the word I'd use for it, but we're getting there ;)
<b1ackcr0w> honk
<popey> hello b1ackcr0w, wassup
<b1ackcr0w> eh up alan
<b1ackcr0w> you good?
<b1ackcr0w> two little U1 problems
<b1ackcr0w> #1
<b1ackcr0w> how do you get U1 to fire up on boot?
<popey> it should do
<popey> when you login
<b1ackcr0w> ah, so far, it doesn't for me
<popey> interesting, you running 10.04?
<b1ackcr0w> i've tried it on desktop, unr and today mint 9, and have to fire it up manually every time
<b1ackcr0w> yup
<popey> what makes you think it's not running?
<popey> (the sync daemon that is)
<b1ackcr0w> because if you go into the settings dialogue, the button there says "connect"
<popey> and if you click "connect" it connects okay?
<b1ackcr0w> yes
<popey> interesting
<popey> congratulations! you have reacked the limit of my diagnostic knowledge :)
<popey> *reached
<b1ackcr0w> have broadband over ethernet on desktop and dongle on netbook
<b1ackcr0w> which sort of leads me to problem/question #2
<b1ackcr0w> are you allowed to call the thing that looks very much like a tray, a tray any more?
<popey> hush your mouth!
<popey> in what way exactly does it look like a tray?
<popey> http://www.kidsmodern.com/imgProFam/royalvkb300/puzzle_tray_300.jpg
<popey> anyway, it's the notification area :)
<b1ackcr0w> anyway, so that I can tell whether U1 is active, how do you get the notification area icon to show up?
<popey> the icon is no more
<b1ackcr0w> can we have it back if we ask nicely?
<RachaelB> hi all! any sign of contacts sync with evolution starting again at *any* point in the near future?
<popey> 12:47:34 < soren> Do you have an ETA? If it's a couple of hours, I'll just wait until tomorrow.
<popey> 12:47:52 < aquarius> end of the week, we think. We're doing some fairly serious server changes to help us with scaling.
<popey> ^^ RachaelB
<b1ackcr0w> this is going to sound really snarky, but spideroak gives me an icon ....
<popey> b1ackcr0w: ubuntuone is open source ;)
<RachaelB> ah... ok popey... thanks! it's just its been ages lol
<popey> b1ackcr0w: feel free to make an icon :)
<b1ackcr0w> so is spideroak
<b1ackcr0w> i can make an icon, i'm just too thick to make it work properly :(
<popey> welcome to my world :)
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<rye> duanedesign, hello!
<falselight_> will future releases allow the user to choose which folder to be synchronized with the cloud?
<dobey> falselight_: the current release allows you to specify any folder under your home dir to sync to ubuntu one, however the "Ubuntu One" directory is special and will remain, you can't remove it
<duanedesign> falselight_: in Lucid you can select any folder in your /Home d......
<duanedesign> dobey: your to fast for me ;)
<dobey> hehe
<duanedesign> better go get a cup of coffee
<kazade> dobey, you were right about using bzr + Ubuntu One - not a good idea :)
<kazade> didn't take long for me to try to pull from a repo that was mid-way through syncing
<dobey> heh
<dobey> well there's the other problem that if you give others write access to the directory, they may not even use bzr to modify files in it
<dobey> so it can end up in some really weird state
<kazade> yep
<NickL> honk
<NickL> I've just downloaded some songs, about 15 minutes ago, and rhythm box isn't syncing. The files are in my one.ubuntu.com account. Anyone got any ideas?
<rye> NickL, just a moment - preparing the script to prevent manual work
<NickL> rye: cool thanks.
<rye> NickL, could you please download the script from http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/music-folder-fix-571548.sh and run it from terminal?
<NickL> rye: done, it says... 'please wait until syncdaemon reaches QUEUE_MANAGER state with IDLE queues'
<NickL> rye: Is that fine?
<rye> NickL, what is printed in current state?
<NickL> rye: queue manager, then working on metadata
<rye> NickL, hm, could you please paste the output of u1sdtool --waiting-meta to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<NickL> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/436255/
<rye> NickL, could you please check u1sdtool --waiting-meta ?
<NickL> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/436258/
<rye> can we have more interesting Query items ?
<rye> NickL, could you please pastebin the output of grep MARK ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ?
<NickL> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/436268/
<rye> NickL, current syncdaemon is querying the server and it should finish querying in 15 minutes. I would suggest you to wait for 15 minutes and check whether files start appearing
<NickL> rye: I have to shut down and head home, will it be fine to pick it up tomorrow. Should I run the same script again?
<duanedesign> rye:  me and [k]ermiac were taking about a wiki page that tells people how to use u1sdtool to get more info about what is going on
<duanedesign> rye:  your page ... .../RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/ClientControl covers most that
<duanedesign> rye: only thing i thought was showing some of the more useful pipe commands like  tail -fn 50 ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<duanedesign> in your opinion do you think that would be appropriate to add to the page you created or is this something better suited for its own page?
<rye> duanedesign, hmm... let me expand this page now, I feel lucky today :)
<duanedesign> :)
<rye> i want to make a debugging UI, something like ubuntuone-preferences but with everything exposed.
<duanedesign> rye: thats an interesting idea
<duanedesign> rye: what is the default log level in Lucid for syncdaemon.log?
<rye> duanedesign, should be INFO, for nightlies that's DEBUG
<duanedesign> rye: thank you. One more question. I saw this used 'level.default = TRACE'
<duanedesign> what is the benefit of TRACE over DEBUG
<rye> duanedesign, trace is not used in the code, that was me being too cautious
<rye> hm, we have CreateUDF but DeleteVolume
<rye> weird
<duanedesign> thanks
<verterok> rye, duanedesign: with TRACE the protocol messages are logged
<verterok> rye: a UDF is a Volume, an accepted share it's also a volume
<rye> verterok, ah, wow, i still have a lot to read
<verterok> :)
<rye> duanedesign, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/ClientControl - u1sdtool starts to shine, i believe :)
 * duanedesign looking
<duanedesign> rye: looks good!
<rye> is nautilus really sends 'Modify' in case share is read-write?
<rye> i.e. nautilus plugin
<rye> hm
<rye> i remember filing the bug about this. I see the fix but need to check nautilus plugin behavior
<rye> oops, there is a bug
<rye> nevermind, known bug, i tested the fix today
<duanedesign> cool video humphreybc made from footage from uds-m http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rxg2gjK4lHE
<rye> aha
<rye>  duanedesign btw, i don't really like piping from u1sdtool , I believe we can come up with a more intelligent dbus-based approach
<joshuahoover> rye: have you had any users who never get u1 to auto-connect at startup but can connect it manually?
<rye> joshuahoover, only in karmic
<joshuahoover> rye: hmmm...a user in the forums is seeing this in lucid, not sure what what cause it
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: i was just thinking about that...
<duanedesign> rye: you mentioned being aware of an auto-connect issue in Karmic? I have a bug from a 9.10 user who cant auto-connect.
<duanedesign> was there any one clear issue or workaround.
<duanedesign> oh yes there was the dbus timeouts from ubuntuone-client-applet
<rye> duanedesign, ok, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/ClientControl is ready for review and for questions.
<duanedesign> kermiac: ^^
<joey> honk
<joey> I'm getting "[ERROR 13:31:02.431] Synchronization failed with the following exception: The remote server returned an error: (500) INTERNAL SERVER ERROR." when syncing tomboy
<joey> mattgriffin: ^^ that's the same error I had at UDS.
<mattgriffin> joey: probably couch-related. rye: seen this before? ^^^
<dabaR> I deleted a sub-dir in my Ubuntu One directory, and I need it back. The files are still available online. How do I restore?
<nhaines> dabaR: I'd create a new user account and authenticate that way if I were you.
<duanedesign> dabaR: you can download the files from the webui
<dabaR> Can I download them all at once?
<dabaR> I have 100s
<dabaR> It's my whole work dir
<duanedesign> dabaR: no i dont think the ability to download folders is in the webui yet
<dabaR> And I work a lot, and am super prolific
<dabaR> jk
<duanedesign> :P
<dabaR> Is this a backup service without a restore all feature?
<dabaR> Hehe
<dabaR> Anyway, at least the files are there
<dabaR> I can just get them if I need them
<dabaR> Or soemthing
<dabaR> until I forget to turn off sync after rebooting
<beuno> dabaR, if you delete a file (or it gets deleted by accident), you can ping us and we'll recover it for you
<dabaR> sweet
<beuno> that feature will land on the web ui in the next 6 months
<beuno> but know you have that possibility
<dabaR> beuno: I deleted a bunch of files from my comp
<dabaR> I see them online
<dabaR> is there no convenient restore option, beuno ?
<dabaR> Just to confirm I understand.
<dabaR> Thank you for the offer above
<nhaines> dabaR: Ubuntu One is file syncing, not backup software.
<dabaR> Right.
<beuno> dabaR, correct
<dabaR> I sorta understand
<dabaR> Hehe
<dabaR> I only have one machine
<dabaR> I thought it was backup
<dabaR> Funny
<dabaR> and my job title is IT manager
<nhaines> dabaR: an understandable misconception.  But at least now you know!  :)
<dabaR> Though I am a software developer, and just out of U too
<dabaR> Ya, no big deal
<dabaR> The files are there
<dabaR> And they are all in SVN too
<nhaines> I'd create another user account on the machine and then connect to Ubuntu One from that account.
<dabaR> But just a couple of uncommitted changes
<nhaines> then it would download everything again automatically.
<dabaR> Aha, I see
<duanedesign> I think nhaines suggestion is the best i can think of
<dabaR> Super smart
<nhaines> duanedesign: thanks. :)
<duanedesign> or if you have a VM
<dabaR> I just did not understand earlier
<dabaR> Thanks everyone again
<dabaR> This was a great experience
<dabaR> Some channels are so damn idle!
 * dabaR points to #doctrine
<dabaR> hehe
<duanedesign> dabaR: you should try #ubuntu . It is usuallt anything but idle
<nhaines> duanedesign: that's an understatement.  :)
<duanedesign> your questions and responses are on the screen for a couple of seconds when it is busy
<rye> 500 on tomboy sync when couchdb is working may mean that some note got conflict, which is really hard to spot in the wild. joey does tomboy ask you to rename the note?
<joey> rye: no
<joey> rye: I even set the overwrite defaults for them, no luck
<rye> joey, you are using lucid, right?
<joey> rye: yeppers
<rye> joey, give me 10 minutes - i will build a tomboy with debug
<rye> joey, could you please file a bug about that including the output from tomboy ?
<joey> rye: which project?  ubuntuone client?
<joey> rye: or one of the libs?
<rye> joey, it is ubuntuone-server
<joey> hmm bug 459433
<rye> joey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+filebug
<rye> joey, unfortunately the symptoms are the same yet the reason is very different i believe
<joey> rye: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/583055
<joey> yeah I think so too
<dabaR> duanedesign: I'm a #ubuntu old-timer
<dabaR> I was there when it had about 40 users
<dabaR> When bob2 worked with Canonical
<dabaR> maybe he still does, but you sure won't see him in #ubuntu anyway
<jcastro> man, bob2
<jcastro> I remember that guy
<dabaR> I liked him
<dabaR> I saw him in #python the other day
<dabaR> And I totally still from time to time think of him, when #ubuntu is the topic
<rye> joey, i am afraid that i will need to continue working on this tomorrow early in the morning (it is 23:42 here), would you be able to visit this channel tomorrow?
<joey> rye: sure, if not, I'll be on freenode anyway so you can ping m
<joey> me
<joey> thanks for your help
<rye> joey, thanks, i hope to get the build right but i it would take a bit more time than i expected
 * rye thinks that doing rm -rf on a Projects dir in a vm was a bit unnecessary
<dabaR> me too
<dabaR> Ha
<dabaR> I did the same
<Elvis> hey there
<duanedesign> hello Elvis
<Elvis> I'm currently trying to follow the instructions in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/582674
<Elvis> but there's one little problem
<Elvis> how do I quit the ubuntu one client
<Elvis> since it is integrated into lucid's gnome desktop
<duanedesign> Elvis: that is usually referring to Ubuntu One Preferences
<Elvis> ok, but if I just close the window, it's still running in the background, right?
<duanedesign> Elvis: the syncdaemon will
<duanedesign> to quit it : syncdaemon -q
<duanedesign> lol
<duanedesign> thats not it
<duanedesign> Elvis: u1sdtool -q
<Elvis> aha
<Elvis> I tried that one already :p
<Elvis> wanted to make sure i got it right though
<Elvis> and i suppose i start that again with the --start option
<duanedesign> Elvis: then when you open U1 from the Me Menu it will start the syncdaemon as well as open preferences
<Elvis> aha
<Elvis> in that case I will need to submit my log files :p
<Elvis> since I get the invalid authtoken again
<duanedesign> Elvis: you reauthorized you computer and still have issues?
<Elvis> yes
<Elvis> immediately after I re-authorize I get the invalid token again
<joshuahoover> Elvis: where do you see that you get an "invalid token"?
<Elvis> i get a quick popup that immediately disappears
<Elvis> and i can see it in .cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth.log with tail -f
<Elvis> actuallyit says 'token not retrieved'
<Elvis> because of an invalid request token
<joshuahoover> Elvis: hmmm...ok, and if you go to applications->accessories->passwords & encryption keys do you see an ubuntu one token there? (i'm guessing no)
<Elvis> or no
<Elvis> the invalid token is probably what it was trying to retrieve, right?
<Elvis> actually it has added a token
<joshuahoover> Elvis: ok
<joshuahoover> Elvis: if you run: u1sdtool -c; u1sdtool -s
<joshuahoover> Elvis: can you tell me what gets output?
<Elvis> hmm
<Elvis> State: SERVER_RESCAN     connection: With User With Network     description: doing server rescan     is_connected: True     is_error: False     is_online: False     queues: WORKING_ON_METADATA
<Elvis> could it be that I was too quick to judge?
<Elvis> that it just had one bad request and is now connected properly?
<joshuahoover> Elvis: likely, yes
<joshuahoover> Elvis: though, i need to check to see why that invalid token warning is coming up
<Elvis> hmm still
<Elvis> it says sync complete while it's not
<joshuahoover> Elvis: in ubuntuone preferences?
<Elvis> yes
<Elvis> State: QUEUE_MANAGER     connection: With User With Network     description: processing queues     is_connected: True     is_error: False     is_online: True     queues: IDLE
<joshuahoover> Elvis: that means it's done processing
<Elvis> u1sdtool -c; u1sdtool -s now gives me this
<teton> can somebody tell me how i can synchronize my htc desire with ubuntu one (contacts)? which model on the configuration list should i choose? there is no htc desire in the list...
<Elvis> so it says it's done processing
<Elvis> while there are still 2 unsynced folders
<joshuahoover> teton: if it's not on the list, we currently don't support that model...we are going to do an update in the near future to add support for more devices
<joshuahoover> Elvis: can you tell me what this outputs? u1sdtool --list-folders
<Elvis> Folder list:   id=accad835-122f-46b5-827c-f059f89e2703 subscribed=True path=/home/elvis/.purple/logs   id=c5dc54ba-012f-4efe-884c-aca54ed6cd44 subscribed=True path=/home/elvis/workspace_hro   id=db1c87e3-d0cc-4376-8c12-48bb916cffca subscribed=True path=/home/elvis/documents
<teton> joshuahoover: ok, thanks for the information. so i will wait a little bit until enabling (and perhaps paying for) the contacts syncing service with my new android mobile... would be cool to have the feature soon :-)
<joshuahoover> Elvis: is it 2 of those folders that are not synced?
<Elvis> joshuahoover: yes, the purple logs is the only one that's synced
<joshuahoover> teton: yep, we look forward to adding support for more people so they can try it out :)
<Elvis> joshuahoover: the other two are empty
<Elvis> joshuahoover: but they are not on the server of course
<joshuahoover> Elvis: ok, so they don't show up in the web ui?
<joshuahoover> Elvis: they should
<Elvis> euh sorry
<Elvis> i meant they are not empty on the server
<joshuahoover> Elvis: oh, ok
<joshuahoover> Elvis: do you see all those folders in the web ui?
<joshuahoover> Elvis: sorry, i'm just trying to sort out what you see and what you don't there :)
<Elvis> yes I do
<Elvis> joshuahoover: no problem, glad to help find the problem
<joshuahoover> Elvis: ok, and is ~/documents on the server empty?
<Elvis> joshuahoover: no it isn't
<joshuahoover> Elvis: ok, so i'm wondering why you think 2 of the folders are not synced
<Elvis> joshuahoover: well, because ~/documents on the server contains 3 files and a bunch of folders
<Elvis> joshuahoover: and ~/documents on my desktop contains nothing
<joshuahoover> Elvis: which is correct?
<Elvis> joshuahoover: by the way ~/documents on the server was synced from my laptop
<Elvis> joshuahoover: so the server is correct
<joshuahoover> Elvis: ok, that makes sense
<Elvis> joshuahoover: since my desktop is the last one that was added
<joshuahoover> Elvis: do you have a ~/Documents and ~/documents folder by any chance?
<Elvis> joshuahoover: so to summarize,i added my laptop, uploaded a bunch of folders, added my desktop, and expected my desktop to download everything
<Elvis> joshuahoover: nope, just the lowercase one
<joshuahoover> Elvis: yep, it should work as you expect it to
<joshuahoover> Elvis: ok...hmmm...
<Elvis> joshuahoover: i changed it from the ubuntu default since I prefer lowercase
<Elvis> joshuahoover: but i suppose that shouldn't be a problem, should it?
<joshuahoover> Elvis: can you try this for me: touch ~/documents/test
<Elvis> joshuahoover: on my desktop?
<joshuahoover> Elvis: yes, please
<Elvis> ok
<joshuahoover> Elvis: then: u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
<joshuahoover> Elvis: i'm trying to see if you're impacted by a bug that affects some music store users (but is likely related to syncing folders like this - period)
<Elvis> ok did that
<joshuahoover> Elvis: u1sdtool -s
<Elvis> State: QUEUE_MANAGER     connection: With User With Network     description: processing queues     is_connected: True     is_error: False     is_online: True     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<joshuahoover> Elvis: ok, let's let it run a bit more
<Elvis> ok
<joshuahoover> Elvis: u1sdtool -s
<duanedesign> teton: there is a community member working on a U1 Android App (Android U1). http://ln-s.net/6eWC
<Elvis> State: QUEUE_MANAGER     connection: With User With Network     description: processing queues     is_connected: True     is_error: False     is_online: True     queues: IDLE
<joshuahoover> Elvis: and ~/documents doesn't have the other folders/files from the server?
<Elvis> joshuahoover: no, ~/documents is empty
<Elvis> joshuahoover: also, test did not appear on the server
<joshuahoover> Elvis: hmmm...i'm running out of ideas
<joshuahoover> Elvis: and when you ran u1sdtool --list-folders it was from the desktop?
<joshuahoover> Elvis: seems the laptop is fine so i'm not worried about that right now
<Elvis> joshuahoover: yes it was all on the desktop
<joshuahoover> Elvis: ok, just checking :)
<joshuahoover> verterok: ping
<verterok> joshuahoover: pong
<teton> duanedesign: i'm currently only looking for contacts synchronising. but thank you for the information anyway, sounds interesting...
<Elvis> joshuahoover: 2010-05-19 23:14:36,210 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.VM - WARNING - Got a share deleted notification ('db1c87e3-d0cc-4376-8c12-48bb916cffca'), but don't have the share
<Elvis> joshuahoover: is that relevant?
<Elvis> joshuahoover: from the log
<joshuahoover> verterok: Elvis has 2 computers, a laptop and desktop...synced some udfs (3) from the laptop successfully to the server...he then added the desktop and only has 2 of 3 of the udfs empty on his desktop and u1sdtool -s is IDLE
<verterok> joshuahoover: 2 of the udfs have no content at all?
<joshuahoover> verterok: right, on the desktop (the 2nd client to sync up)
<verterok> joshuahoover: sounds like it might be Bug #571548
<joshuahoover> verterok: i had Elvis try to touch a file in ~/documents (one of the folders that is empty on the desktop but should have content) and quit then reconnect but that didn't do anything
<joshuahoover> verterok: that was my thought too :)
<verterok> joshuahoover: ok, I'll try to get some data from Elvis's syncdaemon
<verterok> Elvis: hi
<joshuahoover> verterok: thanks!
<Elvis> verterok: hey :)
<joshuahoover> verterok: i haven't requested to look at the syncdaemon.log yet
<verterok> joshuahoover: ok, I'll check the UDF's metadata and see if it's the bug
<Elvis> want me to provide a new log.zip?
<verterok> Elvis: /home/elvis/documents is one of the UDFs with problems?
<Elvis> verterok: yes it is
<verterok> Elvis: ok, please run this in a terminal: u1sdtool --info=/home/elvis/documents
<verterok> Elvis: copy the output and paste it to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<Elvis> done
<verterok> Elvis: click on the "Paste" button
<verterok> Elvis: once you get the new url, please paste the url here :)
<Elvis> already did that
<Elvis> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/436417/
<verterok> Elvis: thanks :)
<verterok> Elvis: hmm, interesting
<Elvis> verterok: thank you for trying to help :)
<joshuahoover> verterok: ummm...wasn't expecting that, huh?
<verterok> joshuahoover: at all
<verterok> joshuahoover: seems that the UDF root node info ins't in syncdaemon metadata
<joshuahoover> verterok: hmmm...
<joshuahoover> verterok: strange, because u1sdtool --list-folders shows that folder
<Elvis> verterok: hmm i just realized something
<Elvis> verterok: documents and workspace_hro were not present on my desktop when i attached it
<verterok> joshuahoover: yes, that's the UDF itself, but the root of the UDF is a node
<Elvis> verterok: but .purple/logs was present already
<joshuahoover> verterok: ah, ok
<Elvis> verterok: that's the one that is now synced properly
<Elvis> verterok: could that have anything to do with the problem?
<joshuahoover> Elvis: so you created ~/documents and ~/workspace_hro on the desktop?
<Elvis> verterok: so documents and workspace were created by the syncdaemon
<Elvis> joshuahoover: no, they were created by syncdaemon
<Elvis> joshuahoover: ~/.purple/.logs was already there
<joshuahoover> Elvis: ok
<verterok> Elvis: please run this in a terminal: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/436422/
<Elvis> joshuahoover: so maybe something went wrong when the folders were created by the syncdaemon?
<Elvis> verterok: ok, need the output?
<verterok> Elvis: yes, please
<verterok> Elvis, joshuahoover: looks like syncdaemon didn't donwloaded the root node info of the udf
<verterok> Elvis, joshuahoover: do we have logs of Elvis's syncdaemon?
<Elvis> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/436423/
<joshuahoover> verterok: no
<joshuahoover> verterok: i don't
<verterok> joshuahoover: ok
<verterok> Elvis: could you create tarball with your logs? e.g: tar -cjf syncdaemon-logs.tar.bz2 ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log
<Elvis> verterok: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/582674
<verterok> oh, logs!
<verterok> Elvis: thanks
<verterok> Elvis: did you connected your syncdaemon?
<verterok> Elvis: u1sdtool -c
<Elvis> verterok: did now, if it was't already
<verterok> Elvis: now, what's the output of: u1sdtool -s
<Elvis> State: QUEUE_MANAGER     connection: With User With Network     description: processing queues     is_connected: True     is_error: False     is_online: True     queues: IDLE
<verterok> Elvis: I don't see any error in the logs :(
<verterok> Elvis: we might need to set the logs in DEBUG level
<verterok> Elvis: please quit syncdaemon: u1sdtool -q
<Elvis> verterok: ok
<verterok> Elvis: create this file: ~/.config/ubuntuone/logging.conf
<Elvis> ok
<verterok> Elvis: and paste this in the just created file:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/436427/
<verterok> Elvis: save it, and restart syncdaemon: u1sdtool --start; u1sdtool -c
<joshuahoover> verterok: is that the new way to turn on debug logging for syncdaemon now instead of in syncdaemon.conf?
<verterok> joshuahoover: logging.conf is a global logging config, so u1-prefs, etc will use debug logging ;)
<verterok> joshuahoover: syncdaemon.conf is still valid
<Elvis> verterok: ok
<joshuahoover> verterok: ah, ok, good to know!
<verterok> joshuahoover: and will just turn syncdaemon debug logging
<verterok> Elvis: wait to reach IDLE, check that using: u1sdtool -s
<verterok> Elvis: when it reachs IDLE, please copy/paste the contents of: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log to pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Elvis> verterok: ok i will
<tritium> I'm on a fresh install of 10.04.  Ubuntu One synchronization just completed.  Now, going into Tomboy to enable notes sync, Ubuntu One web page comes up, asking me to add computer, with name "None" to my account.  Tomboy needs a separate identifier?
<joshuahoover> tritium: yes, i suggest appending "-tomboy" to the name you give it
<joshuahoover> tritium: we're looking at streamlining this so you don't have to set it up multiple times like you do now
<tritium> joshuahoover: hmm, really?  That's surprising.  Thanks for the quick reply!
<Elvis> verterok: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/436428/
<tritium> Sounds like a good idea, joshuahoover.  Great responsiveness!  Thanks again!
<joshuahoover> tritium: you're welcome :)
<tritium> =)
<verterok> Elvis: hmm, seems that the DEBUG logging isn't properly configured
<joshuahoover> verterok: what is that UPLOAD_CORRUPT line?
<verterok> joshuahoover: /me looks
<joshuahoover> verterok: i noticed this afternoon on a vm that i wasn't getting debug logs when i did the debug line in syncdaemon.conf but then got pulled in here :)
<Elvis> hmm ~/.cache/ubuntuone/logging.conf right?
<verterok> joshuahoover: that the contents doesn't match
<verterok> Elvis: ops, no, it should be ~/.config/ubuntuone/logging.conf
<Elvis> joshuahoover: maybe it has someting to do with the fact that i'm currently having a conversation in pidgin, so the file is being updated often?
<Elvis> verterok: doh, sorry, misread
<verterok> Elvis: would you mind doing: u1sdtool -q; mv ~/.cache/ubuntuone/logging.conf ~/.config/ubuntuone/logging.conf; u1sdtool --start; u1sdtool -c
<verterok> :)
<Elvis> verterok: ok, waiting for it to be idle again ;)
<verterok> cool
<tritium> Ouch, is there version control on synced notes?  My 9.10 notes didn't sync properly into this new install.
<tritium> I'm hoping I can revert to a previous version.
<joshuahoover> tritium: version control isn't implemented but the database used on the server (couchdb) to store notes does keep versions
<joshuahoover> tritium: what happened?
<tritium> joshuahoover: I lost a significant portion of one of my notes.
<tritium> It was a changelog of things I had done to my 9.10 install.
<tritium> I may be able to recover it from my hard drive, as my 10.04 is on a new drive.
<Elvis> verterok: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/436435/
<Elvis> verterok: hope you like reading...
 * verterok likes :)
<verterok> Elvis: yeap, DEBUG is for real :)
<joshuahoover> tritium: did it come over wrong or were you prompted to overwrite?
<tritium> There was no prompt.  I noticed some formatting oddities, mostly with bullets and indenting, that were different between web and tomboy versions of the note.  I wonder if that had something to do with it.
<duanedesign> ahhh, a logging.conf file. Pays to read the scrollback :)
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: yeah, i didn't realize we had that now :)
<joshuahoover> tritium: i'm seeing if we can do something to help you recover the original note
<verterok> Elvis, joshuahoover: something is really wrong with the documents UDF, but looks like workspace_hro should be working
<Elvis> verterok: hmm it is empty though
<joshuahoover> Elvis: and it's not empty on the server (according to the web ui)?
<Elvis> verterok: on my desktop, not on the server
<Elvis> joshuahoover: not according to the web ui
<joshuahoover> Elvis: and the files in the web ui don't show "uploading..." do they?
<verterok> Elvis: ok, please pastebin the output of: u1sdtool --info=/home/elvis/workspace_hro
<Elvis> joshuahoover: haven't checked them all, but no
<verterok> Elvis: let's take a look to the documents UDF later :)
<joshuahoover> Elvis: ok, had to check :)
<joshuahoover> tritium: we hope to have couchdb syncing yet this week...that means you'll get copies of your note synced down to your local machine...once that's there, we can give you instructions on how to recover it...could you check back here in about 24 hours?
<Elvis> verterok: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/436441/
<Elvis> joshuahoover: can't hurt to check :p
<Elvis> by the way, you know what pastebin could use?
<Elvis> a simple 'back' button :p
<Elvis> of course i could just use my browser's back
<Elvis> but then i need to clear the form again :p
<verterok> joshuahoover, Elvis: so, workspace_hro UDF root node is in a bad state, so isn't downloading...Bug #571548
<verterok> Bug #571548
<verterok> any bot around?
<Elvis> verterok: anything i can do about it?
<joshuahoover> Elvis: yes!
<verterok> :)
<verterok> joshuahoover: I don't remmebr the steps of the workaround
<duanedesign> ****/5
<verterok> Elvis, joshuahoover: regarding the "documents" UDF, something else is going on there
<joshuahoover> Elvis: try: touch ~/workspace_hro/test; u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
<Elvis> joshuahoover: doh, should've read the bug report first :p
<joshuahoover> verterok: how can you tell that workspace_hro is affected by that bug but ~/documents isn't?
<verterok> joshuahoover: u1sdtool --info=<path> dumps the root node (the UDF folder itslef) metadata
<verterok> joshuahoover: you can check for the value of server_hash and the info_is_partial
<Elvis> joshuahoover, verterok: workspace_hro seems to be syncing!
<verterok> cool
<Elvis> one down, one to go :p
<verterok> joshuahoover: when a directotry has partial = True and a server_hash == to the hash in the server...that means -> Bug #571548
<joshuahoover> verterok: ah, ok, i didn't realize that
<verterok> Elvis: FWIW, this bug is fixed in the nigtly builds and proposed to be included in lucid-updates
<verterok> Elvis: so, gimme a few mintues to think on the documents UDF issue
<Elvis> verterok: great!
<Elvis> verterok: does it go into the normal repo or do i need to enable the unsupported/prerelease one?
<tritium> joshuahoover: yeah, I found the original off of my old hard drive.
<verterok> Elvis: running u1sdtool --info=$HOME/documents still fails with the error?
<verterok> Elvis: lucid-updates is a repo, but we didn't included the fix there (yet)
<joshuahoover> tritium: good! i'm sorry this happened to you...i'm following up on a couple of notes related bugs that need to get fixed that may be related to the problem you saw
<tritium> Also, how long before my firefox bookmarks show up?  I installed the bindwood plugin about 10 minutes ago.
<Elvis> verterok: doh, sorry about the dumb repo question
<tritium> joshuahoover: not your fault.  No worries!
<joshuahoover> tritium: not until we get couchdb sync back online, which we hope to have back up yet this week
<tritium> joshuahoover: ok, no sweat!  I have a .json backup of them.  :)
<Elvis> verterok: yup, still fails
<verterok> Elvis: ok
 * verterok thinks harder
<Elvis> verterok: what is supposed to happen when i delete documents?
<Elvis> verterok: does it delete everything on the server or would it recreate it?
<joshuahoover> Elvis: you mean delete it from your desktop?
<Elvis> joshuahoover: yes
<joshuahoover> Elvis: well, considering the weird state it's in, i'm not sure what it will do
<Elvis> joshuahoover: hehe
<joshuahoover> Elvis: if you rm -rf ~/documents under normal circumstances, it will delete from your computer and the server
<Elvis> joshuahoover: i guess in normal state it's supposed to delete the folder on the server?
<joshuahoover> Elvis: yep
<Elvis> joshuahoover: aha
<joshuahoover> Elvis: but i found a slight twist on that today that doesn't work that way :(
<Elvis> joshuahoover: oh well, where code is written, bugs will occur
<joshuahoover> Elvis: where you delete the folder by moving it to the trash in nautlius...then it just unsubscribes the folder from the client but leaves it on the server, which is not what you would expect and then people wonder how to delete the folder on the server...i'm going to file a bug for this (fyi)
<Elvis> joshuahoover: it's good to see such good support though
<Elvis> joshuahoover: good to know
<verterok> Elvis: let's try something different
<Elvis> joshuahoover: what's the expected behaviour when someone deletes it then restores it? :p
<Elvis> verterok: ok
<verterok> Elvis, joshuahoover: I don't know how the documents UDF ended up in this sutiation, I'm tring to figure that out, but first let's fix it and then do a forensics :)
<verterok> we already have DEBUG logs
<verterok> Elvis: please quit syncdaemon: u1sdtool -q
<verterok> Elvis: then remove the documents directory: rmdir ~/documents
<verterok> Elvis: and now, let's remove the metadata for this UDF
<Elvis> verterok: ok, how does that go?
<verterok> Elvis: gimme 1' :)
<joshuahoover> verterok: agreed...since we're not getting anything from debug logs at this point, we should try to get it back to normal, at least that way we might get something new from the debug logs that tip us off as to what is going on
<tritium> Sweet.  Recovered all my items.  Just had to strip out a lot of </list-item><list-item dir="ltr">, and other such formatting, and re-paste into tomboy.
<verterok> Elvis: rm ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/vm/udfs/d/b/1/db1c87e3-d0cc-4376-8c12-48bb916cffca
<verterok> Elvis: after those commands: u1sdtool --start; u1sdtool -c
<tritium> Cheers, joshuahoover.  Have a great day!
<Elvis> verterok: ok
<joshuahoover> tritium: you too! i'm happy you had a backup!
<tritium> =)
<verterok> Elvis: once it reach IDLE, please pastebin the syncdaemon.log contents :)
<Elvis> verterok: it seems to be syncing
<Elvis> verterok: might take a while for it to reach idle though
<verterok> Elvis: ok, no need for the logs then :)
<verterok> thats good! but also bad, as I stil don't know how it got broked in this way
<Elvis> verterok: for now I've got empty folders, but there's quite a bit of data in there so that's probably normal
<verterok> I have a few ideas, but can't confirm any of them with our current logs
<verterok> joshuahoover: so, it seems we have a new kind of issue wiht UDFs :)
<Elvis> verterok: well thanks a lot for the help, I'm very glad it's working now
<joshuahoover> verterok: ugh
<Elvis> verterok: too bad the cause is still unknown
<verterok> Elvis: np, glad it's working now!
<joshuahoover> verterok: but we don't get any clues from the logs on what might be causing the problem, huh?
<Elvis> I must say you guys give awesome support
<Elvis> great job, really
<verterok> joshuahoover: I *think* it might be related to broken node metadata, as what is missing is the metadata for the root node of the UDF
<joshuahoover> Elvis: thank you for your patience...i think we only requested that you run about 5000 commands this session ;)
<Elvis> joshuahoover: no problem, glad to help
<Elvis> joshuahoover: I'm a developer myself, so I know how hard it can be to get proper debug information
<verterok> joshuahoover: basically, if we have a UDF we must have a node for the UDF root directory
<Elvis> joshuahoover: unfortunately I don't know python though :p
<verterok> joshuahoover: we create this node when the UDF is added
<verterok> joshuahoover: if the node metadata get's corrupted it's deleted and we don't do any server rescan on that node
<verterok> joshuahoover: I need to check if this is still the case in trunk, as we now are doing local rescan of the root nodes (in order to fix #571548)
<joshuahoover> verterok: ah, ok
<Elvis> verterok, joshuahoover : there was another issue I had before I reinstalled Ubuntu One completely, but it might have been related to this one
<Elvis> verterok, joshuahoover : I will see if I can reproduce it now that normal things are working properly again
<verterok> Elvis: oh, ok. please let us know how that goes
<Elvis> verterok: I'll definitely do that
<Elvis> verterok: of course first I'll need to wait for everything on my desktop to be synced :p
<joshuahoover> Elvis: cool, thank you!
<joshuahoover> verterok: and, as always, thank you so much for coming to my rescue on this one :)
<verterok> joshuahoover: np :)
<verterok> joshuahoover: I'll try to reproduce this and let you know if we need yet-another-sru  :)
<Elvis> verterok: by the way, should I add this workaround to my bug report?
<verterok> Elvis: yes please. thanks a lot!
<Elvis> verterok: or do you want to reproduce it first?
<Elvis> verterok: ok
<Elvis> so to sum up: u1sdtool -q; rmdir ~/documents; rm ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/vm/udfs/d/b/1/db1c87e3-d0cc-4376-8c12-48bb916cffca; u1sdtool --start; u1sdtool -c
<verterok> Elvis: yeap
<Elvis> verterok: how do you determine the file to be deleted?
<Elvis> verterok: since that probably varies per user
<verterok> Elvis: or "deleted the UDF metadata and directory" ;)
<verterok> Elvis: it's the file that contains the UDF metadata
<Elvis> verterok: is it the same for every user?
<Elvis> verterok: or randomly generated?
<verterok> Elvis: no, it's particular for your UDF
<Elvis> verterok: aha
<verterok> Elvis: it's based on the UDF id
<verterok> which is a uuid4
<Elvis> verterok: so how to explain to someone else with the problem what to delete?
<Elvis> verterok: how can they find out their id?
<verterok> Elvis: isn't easy. and I'ld prefer to not tell every user to mess with syncdaemon metadata :)
<Elvis> verterok: hehe lol
<verterok> Elvis: u1sdtool --list-folders ;)
<Elvis> verterok: can they just delete everything in .local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon?
<verterok> Elvis: no! that will probably break syncdaemon
<verterok> :)
<Elvis> verterok: lol hehe ok
<verterok> Elvis: so, adding this instructions should be enough: 1) stop syncdaemon 2) delete UDF metadata and directory 3) restart syncdaemon and connect
<Elvis> verterok: ok :)
<verterok> Elvis: and if you want: 4) ping verterok @ #ubuntuone
<verterok> :)
<Elvis> verterok: haha
<Elvis> verterok: there, instructions on irc for others to find
<Elvis> verterok: thanks again for your help
<Elvis> joshuahoover: and yours too of course!
<Elvis> verterok, joshuahoover : and congratulations to all the developers for creating such a great and useful tool
<verterok> Elvis: thanks a lot!
<joshuahoover> Elvis: appreciate the kind words...everyday we're trying to make it better
<Elvis> verterok, joshuahoover : although it's still got some issues here and there, it looks very promising
#ubuntuone 2010-05-20
<Elvis> joshuahoover: so I've noticed, the hard work is really appreciated
<Elvis> all i can say is, keep up the good work! :)
<Elvis> now it's time for me to go to sleep :p
<Elvis> see you at the next opportunity to fix something ;-)
<joshuahoover> Elvis: hopefully not too soon ;)
<Elvis> joshuahoover: hehe
<Elvis> joshuahoover: well, depends on how you look at it
<Elvis> joshuahoover: the sooner something is found, the less people it can affect :p
<joshuahoover> Elvis: true, i'd just like us to find those before you or others do! :)
<Elvis> joshuahoover: hehe of course
<Elvis> joshuahoover: but with such a load of new users, it's already impressive to have a quick response time
<duanedesign> /5/5
<duanedesign> :P
<devinsba> i cant find the add machine button, on lucid
<devinsba> anyone help?
<beuno> devinsba, see the topic
<devinsba> thanks
<rotten777> matthew@bits:~$ u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc
<rotten777>    7068   52893 1352702
<rotten777> what is this telling me?
<rotten777> 1352702 files waiting?
<duanedesign> hello rotten777
<duanedesign> what do you get with u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<duanedesign> that would be the number of files.
<duanedesign> I just tested it by putting in a single file:       1       5     128
<lifeless> * Reduce peak memory by one copy of compressed text.
<lifeless>   (John Arbash Meinel, #566940)
<lifeless> bah sorry
<kermiac> joshuahoover: duanedesign: rye: does anyone know if we're still going to do u1 SRU's for karmic? I've noticed someone closing a *lot* of bugs reported on karmic that I personally don't think should be closed as karmic is still supported & I feel the bugs are still valid. mostly the closed bugs have been related to the u1 applet & they were closed saying they are now fixed in lucid as it no longer has the applet
<talv> hi all, is there anyone from the ubuntuone music store team about?
<rye> talv, i am afraid nobody is awake from music store team yet, what issue are you experiencing ?
<talv> i had an issue which i reported 2 weeks ago with them about not being able to get some songs i paid for, they said it would be sorted and im still left without anything so wanted to see what the status was, other than me opening a bug report last week and havving someone assigned to it, they said they'd get 7 digital to reset my download count but nothing as of yet
<rye> aquarius, ^
<aquarius> talv, hey
<talv> hi aquarius
<aquarius> talv, can you give me the lnk to the bug? Sorry that we haven't sorted it yet; I'll try and take a look
<talv> no problem its: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/578798
<rye> bug #578798 is bug #547074
<rye> aha, ubottu is having a vacation
<talv> ahh i hadnt spotted that bug report before
<rye> talv, do you mind if I mark it a duplicate?
<talv> sure thing ive just subscribed to the other bug report as it is, just reading over the comments now
<talv> i see its fixed however my download count has been reached and im still 2 tracks short is there anything you guys can do to allow me to download them again?
<rye> aquarius, so was the issue with duplicate song names actually resolved? I see that it was committed at 2724 and appservers now run 2764?
<aquarius> rye, it was partially resolved
<aquarius> talv, so, to investigate, can you check in the Ubuntu One web interface to see if the songs are all there?
<talv> aquarius i actualyl chekd before i came in here they're not there
<aquarius> talv, we had an issue with songs with duplicate names, which is partially fixed, but we're still working on one particular unlucky thing not working, and you might be being caught by that
<aquarius> talv, OK, that looks like you're one of the unlucky ones in this situation. My apologies :(
<talv> only the one file that downloaded originally
<aquarius> talv, can I ask you to pick this up with alecu when he arrives around lunchtime? He's been investigating this issue in detail, and will have a clearer idea than me of how close it is to being fixed.
<talv> sure thing :)
<talv> thanks aquarius and rye!
<rye> talv, ok, adding a note to ping alecu once he is available about your bug.
<talv> thanks
<toader> Hi, how to integrate my 2G space with the client so that i can upload some files into my space?
<duanedesign> toader: hello
<duanedesign> toader: what seems to be the problem?
<toader> duanedesign: i don't know how to upload the files
<duanedesign> toader: after you have signed up for a U1 account and added your computer to your account all you have to do is drop the files into the Ubuntu One folder
<duanedesign> toader: there are some helpful tutorials here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials
<zetheroo> is it possible to upload something to my Ubuntu One cloud and send someone a link to that file to share it with them?
<rye> zetheroo, yes
<rye> zetheroo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/FileSharing#Publish%20files
<zetheroo> cool
<zetheroo> thanks
<toader> rye: so, where is the local corresponding to the space in the cloud?
<rye> toader, by default "My Storage" folder shows your "$HOME/Ubuntu One" folder
<rye> the fact that one.ubuntu.com now does not respond is known
<toader> ok, thanks
<toader> rye: yes, some excpetions happen on ubuntu one now
<duanedesign> /wc/5
<rotten777> So as my workstation is supposed to be sync'ing with U1, it has started renaming local files with the file extension .conflict... what is the reason for this? This is making me very nervous. It first renamed my gnucash accounting data... why is it doing this?
<rye> alecu, hi, i am here to ask you about bug #578798 for talv
<rye> rotten777, were these files changed from another machine?
<rotten777> no
<rotten777> there is the only 1 machine with this data
<alecu> hi rye, I'm looking.
<rye> rotten777, could you please pastebin the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<josephnexus> Is there an official roadmap available for ubuntuone?
<rotten777> http://paste.ubuntu.com/436760/
<rye> rotten777, could you please paste what is printed by ls -ld /home/matthew/Data/Bits/Gnucash
<rotten777> drwxr-xr-x 2 matthew matthew 12288 2010-05-20 08:43 /home/matthew/Data/Bits/Gnucash/
<rye> rotten777, btw, i see that there are a lot of file removal sync - can you confirm that you have removed the /home/matthew/.config/gpodder files ?
<rotten777> I haven't removed them
<rotten777> matthew@bits:~/.config/gpodder$ pwd
<rotten777> /home/matthew/.config/gpodder
<rotten777> matthew@bits:~/.config/gpodder$ ls -latr
<rotten777> total 788
<rotten777> drwxr-xr-x 30 matthew matthew   4096 2010-05-12 21:13 ..
<rotten777> -rw-r--r--  1 matthew matthew   2754 2010-05-18 15:28 channels.opml.u1conflict
<rotten777> -rw-r--r--  1 matthew matthew   2785 2010-05-20 03:31 gpodder.conf
<rotten777> -rw-r--r--  1 matthew matthew  86016 2010-05-20 08:30 mygpo.queue.sqlite
<rotten777> -rw-r--r--  1 matthew matthew 694272 2010-05-20 08:50 database.sqlite
<rotten777> drwxr-xr-x  2 matthew matthew   4096 2010-05-20 08:50 .
<rye> rotten777, ok, sorry, -journal files - these are temporary ones, sorry for false alarm
<rye> rotten777, could you please archive ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log completely and create bug report via apport-bug ubuntuone-client and attach the log files to that report?
<rotten777> just attach the log tarball?
<rye> rotten777, yup
<rye> rotten777, and give the bug # please here so I can have a quick look before redirecting the task
<rye> or long look
<rotten777> k
<rotten777> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/583322
<rotten777> sorry i'm an idiot... how do i attach the tarball
<rotten777> nm
<rotten777> thanks for the help
<talv> alecu any luck with my bug?
<alecu> hi talv; I'm currently processing logs to get the status of your downloads.
<talv> okay thanks, the date was around the 1st of may if that helps
<rye> rotten777, could you please check that the only files for gnucash that got renamed with .u1conflict extensions are LNK and LCK - find /home/matthew/Data/ -name '*u1conflict*'
 * rye thinks that .LNK and .LCK will need to be added to exception list
<rotten777> rye, it's running now but so far that's the only one showing up
<rotten777> yeah thats it
<rotten777> rye, now that that's figured out... how do i start the sync'ing.. because it's been over a week and i still have 7000+ files left
<rye> rotten777, ok, then I know what's wrong - these files are temporary and should not be synced at all. it is possible to introduce u1conflict in one client set up, but in order to prevent that in the future we might need to adjust config somehow
<rotten777> which files are temporary?
<rotten777> I open Gnucash and it automatically opens the last data file that was open prior to close... this morning I open it and it can't find my data file
<rye> rotten777, LCK and LNK - http://svn.gnucash.org/docs/guide/basics-backup1.html 2.8.3
<rye> rotten777, data file?
<rotten777> rye, it gave me an error saying the file can't be found so i opened the directory and saw the u1conflict and opened it directly then resaved
<rye> rotten777, so not only LNK file was renamed, right?
<rotten777> rye, it wouldn't allow gnucash to open the company... i can't say it was just that 1 file or whatever but it wouldn't open
<rotten777> rye, I assume
<rye> rotten777, let me run gnucash to see what files it creates...
<rotten777> looks like an xac file
<rotten777> rye, http://paste.ubuntu.com/436776/
<rotten777> rye, that bits file is the company file it seems
<rye> I don't know what "WARNING - Ignoring path as we don't have enough permissions to track it" means at the moment - searching for the info in the sources - that's what makes me a bit uncertain...
<rye> if os.path.exists(path) and not os.access(path, os.R_OK) - hmmm
<dobey> it means it's unreadable
<rodrigo_> tritium, around?
<talv> arrhh great alecu is offline
<rye> rotten777, ok, i see what's happening - Gnucash handles file replacement by creating new temporary file, then file renaming. i'll need to check what can be done about that - there is an outstanding bug report about the behavior when the exception is added for such files. I am not really sure what is better in that case
<rotten777> rye, aright. can i disable the u1 sync on the gnucash folder for now? and how would I do t tha
<rye> facundobatista, is there a way to disable file sync for a single folder ? I believe ignore_config operates on filenames only...
<facundobatista> rye, AFAIK, it works with directories also
<facundobatista> rye, however it may be tricky
<facundobatista> because if you config to ignore something like *not-this-folder
<facundobatista> rye, an event for ~/foo/not-this-folder/file.txt will go through ok
<facundobatista> mmm
<facundobatista> rye, no, actually we check only the last part of the path to see if we ignore the event
<rye> facundobatista, the problem rotten777 has is that due to atomic renames of the working files syncdaemon wants to sync all them and ends up with syncing temporary files. Once that resulted in working file conflict. If we add the temp files to the exception list then we will have bug #567953
<rye> which is going to be fixed in next stable release update, but not an option now
<TommyThaGun> Question: Is it possible to add a link to a folder in the Ubuntu One folder and have the folder that is linked to sinc to Ubuntu one?
<TommyThaGun> whew
<TommyThaGun> say that 5 times fast
<b1ackcr0w> yes, sim link it
<facundobatista> TommyThaGun, we don't follow symlinks at the moment
<TommyThaGun> the reason I ask, is because so far, I have not gotten those linked folders to sync
<TommyThaGun> oh ok
<b1ackcr0w> oh ignore me
<b1ackcr0w> sim linking was working for me
<facundobatista> TommyThaGun, b1ackcr0w, maybe we're getting it wrong
<facundobatista> TommyThaGun, you say to put a symlink in Ubuntu One pointing to a folder outside it?
<b1ackcr0w> since lucid, you can right click on a folder and have it sync with out a symlink
<facundobatista> TommyThaGun, or put a symlink outside Ubuntu One, pointing to a folder inside it?
<facundobatista> b1ackcr0w, yes! User Defined Folders :)
<TommyThaGun> correct. I put a symlink in the Ubuntu One folder
<facundobatista> TommyThaGun, you can do that if you want
<TommyThaGun> to a folder outside of it
<facundobatista> TommyThaGun, (I mean, UDFs, not symlinks)
<facundobatista> TommyThaGun, symlink in Ubuntu One pointing to a folder outside it will not work
<TommyThaGun> wait... you can right click and have a folder sync with ubuntu one?
<b1ackcr0w> the defined folders do work kinda nicely
<b1ackcr0w> TommyThaGun, yes
<TommyThaGun> whoa
<TommyThaGun> you can
<TommyThaGun> that's nice
<mkarnicki> ;)
<mkarnicki> indeed.
<b1ackcr0w> even better, i'm on mint 9 and if you install U1 it works in that distro as well
<TommyThaGun> :-)
<TommyThaGun> that's really nice
<TommyThaGun> interesting
<mkarnicki> b1ackcr0w: good news.
<b1ackcr0w> yeah, i thought so, gives kudos to both distros
<b1ackcr0w> in fact i came in here to talk about a subject closely related to that
<b1ackcr0w> this is a bit conveluted so bear with me
<b1ackcr0w> my works machine is a really sucky XP/IE6 outsourced network pile of poo
<mkarnicki> xD
<b1ackcr0w> so I have an acer aspire with a mobile dongle and either UNR or mint on
<b1ackcr0w> that's what i'm using now
<b1ackcr0w> so, what i have taken to doing is initially I sym linked my .xchat file to the U1 folder
<b1ackcr0w> and since lucid i set a defined folder sync
<b1ackcr0w> so that I could load up my home desktop with the log of the convo's i had at work
<b1ackcr0w> smart huh?
<TommyThaGun> is it doesn't seem to be uploading the folders I'm telling it to sync with ubuntu one
<b1ackcr0w> one problem. Now that there is no U1 notification area icon, i can't tell if the most recent iteration of the folder has uploaded to U1
<b1ackcr0w> particularly sucky when the U1 servers are a little sluggish ATM like TommyThaGun  has just experienced
<TommyThaGun> oh
<b1ackcr0w> they do work, but there is a bit of a lag
<TommyThaGun> wow
<TommyThaGun> it's only 200 K of stuff I'm trying to backup
<b1ackcr0w> which is fine if you can see how far along your origin is to syncing with U1
<b1ackcr0w> but if you can't, you risk losing data if you trust that U1 has kept up with you
<TommyThaGun> and it doesn't seem to recognize that I asked it to sync the Desktop folder at all
<TommyThaGun> well, I'll just give it some time and come back to it later I guess
<b1ackcr0w> TommyThaGun, you can check it by going to U1's web portal and checking what's in your storage
<TommyThaGun> I've done that, and so far nothing
<b1ackcr0w> yeah, that's what i was talking about
<b1ackcr0w> i hear that canonical are busting their butts tring to improve the performance
<b1ackcr0w> tring? attempting!
<TommyThaGun> one of the folders I'm syncing has those little grey circles around the icons in it though, but none of the files in the Desktop folder have those
<rye> TommyThaGun, the folder emblems are not extremely helpful now, the file emblems are
<b1ackcr0w> yeah, once the file syncs up to the server, a little green tick appears on the icon
<TommyThaGun> right, that's what I mean. there are two folders I'm syning, Desktop and refuge. all the files in refuge have those little greay emblems saying they are waiting to be uploaded, but none of the files in the Desktop folder have those
<TommyThaGun> and Desktop was the first folder I told to sync with U1
<b1ackcr0w> FWIW TommyThaGun i think it's a canonical server performance issue, as opposed to a problem your end
<b1ackcr0w> i think all these U1 services will rock bigtime once the servers are sorted
<TommyThaGun> ok
<TommyThaGun> I'll just come back later and check on it
<TommyThaGun> I won't complain until then
<b1ackcr0w> yeah, keep the faith dude
<TommyThaGun> well, hopefully I Still won't complain
<TommyThaGun> I'll just ask questions
<TommyThaGun> and what is FWIW?
<b1ackcr0w> for what it's worth
<TommyThaGun> got ya
<TommyThaGun> thanks
<b1ackcr0w> no worries
<rye> you can also see what's being uploaded/downloaded and the actual queue using u1sdtool --waiting-content and u1sdtool --current-transfers from the commandline
<b1ackcr0w> rye ooooh I didn't know that!
<TommyThaGun> Current uploads: 0 Current downloads: 0
<rye> b1ackcr0w, i am trying to come up with some docs on that - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/ClientControl
<rye> In this case - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/ClientControl#Queues
<TommyThaGun> and the ubuntu one preferences window definitely says "synchronization complete"
<TommyThaGun> but my folder still has those little grey circles
<b1ackcr0w> that's true
<TommyThaGun> the icons in it
<rye> TommyThaGun, could you please try to reload the view - F5 ?
<TommyThaGun> everything is the same
<rye> TommyThaGun, so, right now you have status = "Synchronization complete" but the files inside Ubuntu One-synced folders have unsynchronized emblems, right?
<b1ackcr0w> sorry if this sounds snarky, but i would quite like the icon back
<TommyThaGun> sort of. One of the folders doesn't have any emblems, the other has the unsynced emblem
<rye> TommyThaGun, are the files or folders having unsynced emblem? (I am asking because _folder_ emblems are not being created the way I'd want them to)
<rye> b1ackcr0w, i agree
<TommyThaGun> the files have the unsynced emblems
<TommyThaGun> I'm wondering if my client is getting hung up on the fact I asked it to sync the desktop folder
<rye> TommyThaGun, could you please check what is printed by u1sdtool --status ?
<TommyThaGun> State: QUEUE_MANAGER    connection: With User With Network    description: processing queues    is_connected: True    is_error: False    is_online: True    queues: IDLE
<TommyThaGun> is there a way to see what u1 has been told to sync?
<rye> TommyThaGun, are the files within Ubuntu One directory?
<TommyThaGun> on my end? no, there are no files in the Ubuntu One directory
<rye> TommyThaGun, you have created a UDF, right?
<TommyThaGun> udf?
<rye> TommyThaGun, just a moment, i will adjust the script to show file sync status (which i eventually plan to get integrated somewhere...)
<TommyThaGun> :-)
<josephnexus> rye: another thing that would be nice
<josephnexus> is if the ubuntu one preferences tool, that showed the current status, if you are connected and such
<josephnexus> had a progress bar
<rye> josephnexus, progress of sync, yes, precisely
<josephnexus> drilldown so you could see individual folder progress would also be good, but not needed
<josephnexus> since syncing (at least to me) appears to be sequential
<josephnexus> like it only syncs one file at a time
<rye> josephnexus, currently it synces one file at a time, right
<josephnexus> there are two things I really want though
<josephnexus> a good n900 client
<josephnexus> and calendar syncing
<josephnexus> :-D
<josephnexus> then I will be happy
<josephnexus> i mean
<josephnexus> i'm pretty happy now
<josephnexus> but calendar sync to my phone would rock
<rye> great, now need to commit it the script
<b1ackcr0w> TommyThaGun, try watch -n 0.5 "u1sdtool -s"
<b1ackcr0w> from cli
<b1ackcr0w> that will give you an ad-hoc monitor of what your U1 is up to
<duanedesign> good day all. rye what script you working on
<rye> duanedesign, u1filestatus.py w/ udf support
<rye> TommyThaGun, ok, could you please download http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/u1filestatus.py and run it from terminal?
<TommyThaGun> ok,
<TommyThaGun> running
<TommyThaGun> it's saying scanning folders...
<TommyThaGun> it printed: Folders to sync:
<TommyThaGun>  /home/tommy/Ubuntu One
<TommyThaGun> Scanning folders...
<rye> TommyThaGun, yep, it does precisely that... Hmmm
<rye> TommyThaGun, and you have no files in Ubuntu One - right?...
<TommyThaGun> right
<rye> ok, the bad thing is that it does not look like it found your Desktop UDF...
<TommyThaGun> ok
<b1ackcr0w> excuse me, off to test some theories!
<TommyThaGun> I'm wondering if there's a bug with trying to get it to sync the Desktop folder
<TommyThaGun> can anyone else do it?
<duanedesign> rye: under scanning folders most lines start an E:, I have one that doesmt.  Does that mean anything?
<TommyThaGun> I know the Desktop folder can act funny
<duanedesign> from the script i got: Total: 13875, local: 2, errors: 399
<rye> duanedesign, hm, that means there was error retrieving data for this item
<rye> TommyThaGun, could you please re-download the script and run it again?
<TommyThaGun> brb
<rye> well, brb too
<duanedesign> i had a bunch of ~ and  .pyc files that didnt sync. Never bothered me so I never did anything about them.
<rye> duanedesign, aha! that's excluded files - see ignore list in /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<TommyThaGun> ok, it's doing the same thing
<TommyThaGun> I mean, the same output it gave me before
<popey> is notes sync broken again?
<popey> getting a 500 server error when syncing my notes
<popey> oh, and "honk"
<duanedesign> thanks rye
<mkarnicki> any feedback on Android Ubuntu One app mockups is welcome http://android-u1.blogspot.com/2010/05/regular-update-may-19th.html
<josephnexus> looks awesome
<josephnexus> the phone design is sleek too
<josephnexus> :-P
<josephnexus> no, that really realy looks good
<josephnexus> excellent flow
<mkarnicki> hehehhe, thank you josephnexus
 * josephnexus wants one for the n900
<mkarnicki> (the phone itself was 'designed' by someone else, it's a remake of an iPhone theme. I added the trackball, couldn't stand the one-button phone for my android mockups :D )
<mkarnicki> gotta go for now, c u later
<mkarnicki> I'll read any msg's when I'm back.
<rye> CouchDB is back up
<TommyThaGun> hmm
<dobey> man, all these google.io announcements make me feel like i'm in 1997 again
<dobey> http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/press/1996/oct96/vdonetpr.mspx
<dobey> nice!
<mandel> facundobatista, ping
<rye> lucid in stallation is a little bit weird in KVM
<rye> and it looks like not only in kvm
<rye> end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 460388...
<rye> this is before the system asks to remove the CD...
 * josephnexus has noticed that too
<facundobatista> mandel, pong
<mandel> facundobatista, I've started looking at the port of the sync daemon to windows... but I wont be able to work full time just yet
<rye> bug #539027
<rye> can somebody bring ubottu here?
<mandel> facundobatista, have you guys landed __lucio__ changes for windows?
<__lucio__> mandel, i will do that first thing next week
<mandel> __lucio__, cool, then I'll be reading the current code to get used to it :D, thx for the info
<rotten777> are the sync times still really really low?
<rotten777> slow :X
<beuno> rotten777, I think they're fine
<beuno> verterok, do you know if there's any issues roght now?
<rotten777> u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<rotten777> does that show the number of files waiting to sync?
<rotten777> because its gone up 3 in the last 10 minutes :P
<verterok> beuno: no idea, need to check the servers logs to be sure
<verterok> rotten777: yes, --waiting-content are upload/downloads
<rotten777> ugh... why am I not seeing any network traffic?
<rotten777> it doesn't seem to be uploading :\
<rye> rotten777, could you please do grep MARK ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log | tail -n 20 and pastebin it ?
<rotten777> http://pastebin.com/e9Aaka4u
<rotten777> rye, http://pastebin.com/e9Aaka4u ..
<rye> rotten777, do you have anything in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log ?
<rotten777> http://pastebin.com/NPJ4YDyW
<rotten777> rye, http://pastebin.com/NPJ4YDyW
<rye> facundobatista, could you please check (MARKs from syncdaemon.log) http://pastebin.com/e9Aaka4u and  (syncdaemon-exception.log) http://pastebin.com/NPJ4YDyW - mdid = self._idx_path[path] -> #
<rye> exceptions.KeyError: "/home/matthew/Data/Bits/Customers/Tina Thomas/Isaac's Drive/Administrator/My Documents" and no metadata processing after that
<rotten777> That folder isn't even there
<rotten777> :\
<rotten777> rye, is there a file holding all the stuff setup to sync?
<rye> rotten777, well, there are metadata bits and they should be fixed during next client restart
<rye> rotten777, but i am wondering why it got this, could you please pastebin ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log as well?
<rotten777> http://pastebin.com/L8hdM8VD
<rotten777> rye, http://pastebin.com/L8hdM8VD
<rotten777> rye, thanks for all the help btw ;)
<rye> verterok, facundobatista  ^ http://pastebin.com/L8hdM8VD - what can be done?
<facundobatista> rye, let me see
<rye> and basically what went wrong
<facundobatista> rye, sorry, can not see it now, I'm in the middle of a meeting, would you mind to open a bug? thanks
<facundobatista> rye, if you want to be sure that everything is back into place, just quit and start (and connect) the SD again
<rye> rotten777, let's restart the client - u1sdtool --quit; u1sdtool --connect
<rotten777> already did it ;) waiting to see
<rotten777>     description: doing server rescan
<rotten777> rye, is there a way to see what files the syncdaemon is currently working on?
<josephnexus> u1sdtool --waiting-content
<josephnexus> and
<josephnexus> u1sdtool --waiting-meta rotten777
<rotten777> why don't I see any network traffic?
<rotten777> I thought it'd be done scanning locally by now
<josephnexus> it took a while on my machine
<josephnexus> and I never noticed a high amount of traffic utilization either
<josephnexus> but it did eventually finish
<rotten777> not incredibly reassuring... :\
<dobey> local rescan doesn't hit the network
<dobey> that's why it's local :)
<rye> rotten777, you are now in SERVER_RESCAN for how many minutes ?
<rotten777> hours?
<rye> rotten777, i really think you might want to reconnect - server rescan should not take more than a minute on a broadband connection
<rye> and we will need to set up a timeout
<rotten777> yeah i've done that twice today
#ubuntuone 2010-05-21
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: ping
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: do you know the 'request_url, authorization_url, access_url' for u1 oauth?
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: forget it :) nvm (I'm lookin at verterok's code now, and I understand more)
<kermiac> hey duanedesign :)
<nicoco> hi guys. anyone managed to add his computer in ubuntu one ?
<nicoco> I tried the method described in the FAQ but it doesn't work
<nicoco> Although when I click "Manage account" in ubuntu one's preferences it opens a new tab pretty quickly
<nicoco> the terminal method doesn't even open a new tab, it just writes ubuntuone-syncdaemon stopped
<nicoco> honk
<rye> nicoco, hi
 * rye reads
<rye> nicoco, ok, you are running lucid lynx, right?
<nicoco> yes
<nicoco> thanks for noticing me :)
<rye> nicoco, "honk" is a magic word here :)
<rye> nicoco, ok, so right now when you start ubuntuone-preferences you don't get your browser opened to add your computer, is this correct?
<nicoco> no browser open unless I click "manage account"
<nicoco> where I can indeed manage my account but there's not "add computer" button. also in the preferences I'm "not connected" despite in firefox i am
<nicoco> fwiw I was running kde and switched to gnome recently just by installing ubuntu-desktop
<nicoco> maybe there's a package I have to add manually or something ?
<rye> nicoco, ok, could you please open the terminal, download the script from http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/ubuntuone-debug-collect.sh and run it - it should pastebin the basic diagnostic info
<nicoco> http://pastebin.com/2zG1YCez
<nicoco> anything interesting there ?
<rye> nicoco, ok, this is something new. And it is really interesting - the syncdaemon can call only one service - ubuntuone-login, and it looks like it does not really want to respond - Introspect error on com.ubuntuone.Authentication
<rye> nicoco, could you please check whether ubuntuone-login process is running ?
<nicoco> it is running
<nicoco> "idle" and "futex_wait_queue_me"
<rye> nicoco, ok, could you please kill it and then start from the terminal - /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-login and then from another terminal run u1sdtool --connect
<nicoco> killing it opened a firefox window
<rye> nicoco, i am interested in whatever ubuntuone-login might print to the terminal...
<nicoco> do I log in ?
<rye> o_O
<rye> nicoco, killing _and_ running u1sdtool --connect ?
<nicoco> just killing it
 * rye is confused
<rye> nicoco, it will not be able to add keyring items
<nicoco> what ??
<rye> nicoco, could you please close this page and try running  /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-login from the terminal
<nicoco> nothing happens
<nicoco> well it does launch the process
<rye> nicoco, when firefox browser is opened ubuntuone-login switches to local webserver mode. Upon adding your computer to ubuntuone the server will redirect you to your local machine and give the necessary to kens to ubuntuone-login process which will put them to your local keyring
<rye> nicoco, ok, now could you please do u1sdtool --connect in another terminal?
<nicoco> working !
<nicoco> "add this computer" then
<nicoco> everything seems to work now
<nicoco> you need more information about this ?
<nicoco> want me to file a bug report ?
<nicoco> well
<nicoco> thanks for
<nicoco> making it work
<rye> nicoco, you are welcome. This bug is extremely hard to debug for some reason since it can not be reproduced again and once the process is running it is impossible to find out at what phase it is... however we can test for web service running...
<rye> hm
<TommyThaGun> is Ubuntu One having some issues?
<beuno> TommyThaGun, not that we're aware of
<beuno> TommyThaGun, not that we're aware ofwhat's up?
<TommyThaGun> well, nothing is syncing
<TommyThaGun> I was talking rye yesterday to try troubleshooting it, but I eventually just had to go
<TommyThaGun> yesterday I was trying to sync different folder, but today not even the stuff in the Ubuntu One directory are syncing
<TommyThaGun> It's saying Sync in progress...
<TommyThaGun> u1sdtool --waiting-content is showing that the files in the Ubuntu One directory are waiting to upload
<TommyThaGun> but it doesn't mention the files in the other directory
<TommyThaGun> everything has worked before, but yesterday I deleted everything in my Ubuntu One directory because I found out you could specify directories to sync
 * beuno defers to rye 
<TommyThaGun> so I did that, but since then, nothing has synced
<rye> it may still be processing Unlinks for the files and folders
 * rye is not really here - doing some dark oops magick
<TommyThaGun> you mean, processing the things I removed from it?
<TommyThaGun> I removed all of those, from the server and the directory
<TommyThaGun> dark magick?
<TommyThaGun> sounds scarey
<TommyThaGun> oh wait, now stuff is showing up on the U1 site
<TommyThaGun> at least the folder has, but it's empty
<TommyThaGun> I guess I'll let it do it's magick and come back in a minute
<TommyThaGun> okay, so far, over this 15 minute time it has created two folders, the main folder I am syncing, and the folder within it
<TommyThaGun> but no files
<rye> TommyThaGun, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/ClientControl#Queues
 * rye needs to put this somewhere in a better place
<duanedesign> rye: that page ^^ is awesome. I refered someone to it last night.
<TommyThaGun> hmm
<duanedesign> TommyThaGun: for hours of fun you can watch:  tail -fn 50 ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<TommyThaGun> hmm
<duanedesign> hmm?
<TommyThaGun> that ... could be ... fun
<TommyThaGun> helpful for sure, fun though?
<TommyThaGun> sometimes I wish my screen was a foot wider so that those lines that are so long that have to wrap to the next line would just be one loooooong line
 * duanedesign agrees
<TommyThaGun> what is the '50' doing in the tail command?
<topyli> "show me 50 lines worth of data"
<TommyThaGun> got it
<TommyThaGun> WAIT!
<TommyThaGun> there's activity!
<TommyThaGun> it uploaded a file!
<duanedesign> \o/
<TommyThaGun> a 20K file
<TommyThaGun> and another
<TommyThaGun> do you think there could be an issue on my end that makes it take so long for these files to upload?
<TommyThaGun> it's been through the metadata for around 10 minutes now, and it's just been working on the contect
<TommyThaGun> content*
<sid___> Hi is there is a fix for the bug regarding the slow upload speed of the Client?
<TommyThaGun> :-)
<sid___> Its really not funny...
<TommyThaGun> I'm smiling because I was just asking the same thing :-/
<duanedesign> sid___: he was pointing out the coincidence that we were just talking about that
<duanedesign> TommyThaGun: other than checking the maximum UL/DL settings there is not a lot you can do.
<sid___> Hmm.... But why is it so slow? as in the upload is tricling in btes per second...
<sid___> bytes*
<sid___> The log is showing it just takes a long time to complete each and every action... like i dragged in 45 pictures to test and there is queue of actions...
<sid___> which atomically take a long time to complete..
<sid___> And it spends a lot of time connecting and disconnecting...
<sid___> BTW is there a plan for exposing the API?
<sid___> Like a REST sevice support?
<duanedesign> sid___: what does u1sdtool -s say?
<mkarnicki> sid___: there is :) but I don't know more details (yet!)
<duanedesign> hello mkarnicki
<mkarnicki> sid___: oh wait.. that might have been couchdb REST, not u1
<mkarnicki> hello duanedesign  :)
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: how are things :)
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: i have been showing everyone your ideas for the AndroidU! GUI
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: as for my last question, I read some code from verterok and understood what I was asking about.
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: lovely, thank you ^ ^ I'm really happy I get much feedback already!
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: ubuntu community is really great :) I have comments, I have mails on ubuntuone-users, I talk to people
<sid___> duanedesign: Its connected... I think the server is just too slow...Cause the queue takes like 1-2 mins to process and action...
<duanedesign> nice
<TommyThaGun> do you guys use a specific text editor for coding python?
<duanedesign> TommyThaGun: i like gedit
<sid___> Gedit is good
<TommyThaGun> hmm
<sid___> for python
<TommyThaGun> okay
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: you're involved in U1 development, aren't you? I think I have seen your signatures somewhere around the code
<sid___> geany helps you do a search for variables in all open files and ctrl-click to reference the definition
<duanedesign> TommyThaGun: I have a section on my wiki with tips for gedit that make it a better environment for Python http://okiebuntu.homelinux.com/okwiki/pythonquest
<TommyThaGun> awesome
<TommyThaGun> thanks
<sid___> TommyThaGun: Try bpython.... you will love it command line
<TommyThaGun> I'm trying to get back into coding, it's been since I was in high school that I did it
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: no I am not. I am just a fan boy. :)
<sid___> TommyThaGun: bpython has autocomplete in the REPL...
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: i have a couple of projects I am working on that use couchDB and U1.
<TommyThaGun> duanedesign, why do you want to make tabs spaces?
<TommyThaGun> are they just supposed to be consistent?
<sid___> So could just any one tell me if the ubuntu sync daemon is slow because of the server and if this is a widespread problem or just a bug affecting a few people?
<sid___> ?
<sid___> Anyone..
<mkarnicki> sid___: I will tell you
<sid___> mkarnicki: Now would be good...
<mkarnicki> with release of 10.04 there where hunreads (thousands?) of people, that got an U1 account and started syncing
<mkarnicki> developers have been saying that there're working on the problem, but
<mkarnicki> it's not only software related - they are scaling-up the whole system. that means, hardware
<mkarnicki> at least, that's what I have heard. there are major updates to the infrastructure
<mkarnicki> often, the sync failed totally for some period of times
<sid___> mkarnicki: So ETA 2-3 months?
<mkarnicki> I know it takes long, but you should know that
<mkarnicki> U1 is still in beta. maybe it's not such a swiftly working beta as gmail
<mkarnicki> but please have more patience
<mkarnicki> sid___: perhaps, I don't know. I'm not a developer (U1 developer)
<mkarnicki> but I have been following this channel and have seen many people complaining on slow/no sync
<mkarnicki> so, if it sometimes syncs slow for you, you're not alone.
<mkarnicki> I do bear in mind that's still beta, these things can happen.
<sid___> mkarnicki: Well patience is obviously there... I am a s/w developer so I know how hard these problems are..
<mkarnicki> Also, there are even some problems for ppl who pay for the music on U1, but these are also often resolved with help of ppl from this channel.
<mkarnicki> sid___: :)
<mkarnicki> sid___: so, all in all, I think you are not alone
<mkarnicki> there's also a link (perhaps somewhere in the channel topic?) to a wiki, where they
<mkarnicki> update the status of U1. also, they might post to u1 twitter or to one.ubuntu.com dashboard
<mkarnicki> that's all I know about some general sync-related problems
<sid___> mkarnicki: hmm
<sid___> mkarnicki: so essentially the project is rebooting....
<sid___> hardware wise
<mkarnicki> sid___: bah! that's in the topic :D wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status (perhaps useful)
<mkarnicki> sid___: I think they are scaling up, yes.
<mkarnicki> they've been hit pretty hard with the load
<sid___> mkarnicki: Well I was going to buy 50GB space...
<sid___> I think I ll wait a while
<mkarnicki> sid___: I also plan to upgrade, but yet not now
<mkarnicki> I gotta go now..
<mkarnicki> take care sid___
<sid___> mkarnicki: You too thanks
<sid___> for the help
<mkarnicki> c u later duanedesign (stipple project looks very cool!)
<rotten777> anyone available to troubleshoot the sync-daemon not doing anything?
<rotten777> i've quit and connected three times and 0 files actually get synchronized
<rotten777> over 7k files waiting
<beuno> rotten777, everytime you quit and start again
<beuno> it goes through this very long process
<beuno> before it starts uploading again
<rotten777> it was running for about 5 days with nothing
<rotten777> i restarted and left it for 4-5 hours
<rotten777> and its been running for 3 days since the last restart
<beuno> rotten777, and waht does u1sdtool -s say?
<rotten777> State: SERVER_RESCAN
<rotten777>     connection: With User With Network
<rotten777>     description: doing server rescan
<rotten777>     is_connected: True
<rotten777>     is_error: False
<rotten777>     is_online: False
<rotten777>     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<beuno> so it's still doing a server rescan after 4 hours
<beuno> that's not good
<beuno> verterok, facundobatista, ping?  ^
<rotten777> no its been over a day since the last restart
<beuno> ok, that's worst  :)
<rotten777> lol
<rotten777> yeah
<facundobatista> beuno, rotten777, we know is slow, we're working in improvements, we already worked on some that will be rolled out soon
<rotten777> facundobatista: i don't believe it's a speed issue... i believe the issue is not trying to sync
<rotten777> regardless, is there a way to mark all files (sans the u1ms files) not to sync?
<rotten777> I'm going to try to just archive all the data and sync 1 file
<facundobatista> rotten777, nop, if it's in Ubuntu One (and doesn't have a special name like .foo.swp, etc), it will be synced
<rotten777> facundobatista, k thanks for the help... any eta for the next client release?
<facundobatista> rotten777, really don't know there, but that's our priority
<rotten777> cool. i hope this really takes off. i think the revenue would be great for the uf
<facundobatista> rotten777, "uf"?
<rotten777> ubuntu foundation
<dobey> there will be a new version in lucid-proposed soon (hopefully today)
<dobey> and it should make it into lucid-updates in a couple weeks if we can get all the bugs as verified asap after getting it into -proposed
<dobey> and there will be a new version uploaded to maverick in the next few days
<rotten777> shweet
<rotten777> how I remove a folder listed in the files from the u1 management panel?
<dobey> not sure i understand that question
<rotten777> when I go to the files section on the u1 web site, it shows my storage
<rotten777> theres a folder in the list that I want to remove
<dobey> ah, from the web ui you want to delete a folder
<rotten777> yes
<dobey> click on the "More" link on the right side of the page, for the folder you want to delete
<beuno> unleess it's a UDF or a share
<beuno> I haven't gotten to adding a delete button to those yet
<rotten777> I just get the option to share the folder
<rotten777> so no way to remove them?
<beuno> rotten777, this is a folder you right-clicked on and synced?
<rotten777> children of a folder yes
<dobey> rotten777: i believe beuno was suggesting it's currently only doable on the web for folders under the "Ubuntu One" folder
<beuno> well, I think a folder inside a UDF is fine
<rotten777> i dont understand
<dobey> beuno: hmm, so it is
<dobey> rotten777: are you clicking "More" for something under the "My synced folders" list, or under the "Foldres" list, on https://one.ubuntu.com/files/
<rotten777> https://one.ubuntu.com/files/
<dobey> rotten777: i can't see your files, so i have no idea what you're looking at exactly :)
<dobey> i just know the site layout
<rotten777> go to that site and it lists the folders on the u1 site under "my storage"
<rotten777> i click on more and the menu drops down and says share folder and nothing else
<duffydack> things are a bit slow tonight..
<duffydack> my client wont stay connected all of a suden.
<duffydack> sudden*
<duffydack> my file is stuck... its got the grey arrows with padlock and not doing anything..  It initially uploaded, according to the emblem, and I made a public url but couldnt get the url as the options were ghosted, and when I rebooted, its like this now..
<brad_> Hello -- can someone ping Alejandro and get a status update from him on https://launchpad.net/bugs/576472  ?  I'm still experiencing issues with this issue.
<wsmgeoff> hi. i was wondering when the ubuntu one contacts will be fixed?
<mkarnicki> you should have patience guys, it's really late to ask that questions :) you may also try again tomorrow, earlier.
<mkarnicki> /s/that/those
#ubuntuone 2010-05-22
<Abner_> about Notes sincronization  bug. Is there a solution?
<theacolyte> At the risk of being labelled a pariah, when will there be a Windows version of One?
<mkarnicki> theacolyte: no need to be so insecure :) everybody here would love to have u1 on windows (as long as anybody here uses windows ;) ). [currently I don't have it installed]. I have listened to a podstact with Jono, and Stuart Langridge, and
<mkarnicki> theacolyte: Aq said that there's nothing holding anyone back from porting it to windows. I don't think there's a public project currently going on (but I may be unaware of such)
<mkarnicki> theacolyte: but I think that the was only one component, that was missing. and if I'm right, it was CouchDB. but (again, not sure) I think I heard that somebody was close or even managed to run it on windows
<mkarnicki> please don't take my words for 100%, I'm recalling some blurry memories.
<mkarnicki> thus.. the answer is still: who knows ;) ? some switcheroo-ubuntu/windows developer might port it one day :)
<mkarnicki> theacolyte: oh xD I can throw in my 2 cents, and tell you I'm just about to start implementing an Android version :3
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: you might remember my last question, that I took back. I had a great chat with verterok (he's so helpful!) and I'm happily running a code, that successfully authorizes against u1 servers \o/
<theacolyte> An android version would be nice
<theacolyte> Sorry I had to run to a meeting
<mkarnicki> np :)
<mkarnicki> yeah, I hope it will be nice! :D
<mkarnicki> checkout http://android-u1.blogspot.com for GUI mockups and some comment-style discussions if you like :)
<mkarnicki> /s/checkout/check out
<theacolyte> I wish I were a developer, or I'd port it to Windows
<mkarnicki> theacolyte: you can always try :) Although I know Java, I knew nothing about Android 1 month ago. Now, I have dug through all the documentation, did some Android example apps, and I'm ready to start some real work :)
<mkarnicki> theacolyte: do you know any of c/c++/java :) ?
<theacolyte> None at all
<mkarnicki> theacolyte: then keep your fingers crossed for some developer to port that to windows :) I also wish U1 to get ported to windows. It will benefit U1 itself.
<theacolyte> It really would
<theacolyte> I use live mesh right now, which doesn't work with windows
<theacolyte> I may just need to switch to dropbox
<mkarnicki> I see.
<theacolyte> But I'd rather not, they are not the same
<mkarnicki> well.. if you often switch to windows, dropbox is somewhat an alternative. but, indeed, as you say - they are not the same.
<theacolyte> Right now I'm fighting dual monitors
<mkarnicki> :)
<mkarnicki> theacolyte: good luck then :) I'll head back to my gsoc project :)
<mkarnicki> till next time
<theacolyte> yar
<rotten777> sigh... still stuck not sync'ing anything :X
<rotten777> anyone awake?
<rotten777> if anyone catches this, stuck not sync'ing.. stuck at same number of files.. can't remove anything from the list to sync...
<duanedesign> rotten777: is u1sdtool -s still stuck on SERVER_RESCAN?
<rotten777> yes
<duanedesign> rotten777:  do you have anything in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<rotten777> no
<rotten777> duanedesign, there are timestamped logs though with that name
<rotten777> full
<duanedesign> well if you can sort by modification date and find the most recent
<duanedesign> post it at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<rotten777> http://pastebin.com/vBLZhL8D
<josephnexus> I just added my laptop to the ubuntu one service
<josephnexus> my desktop is on the same account
<josephnexus> will it automatically create the new folder in home that I added to be synced on the desktop?
<rotten777> duanedesign, i guess that's not full for the exceptions logs but the others are all 1mb a pop for syncdaemon
<josephnexus> (In this case NetBeansProjects)
<josephnexus> and sync the other info down?
<rotten777> josephnexus, yup. sync from source and it'll recreate the tre
<rotten777> tree*
<josephnexus> how do i tell it to do that?
<rotten777> right click on what you want to sync, "Synchronize on Ubuntu One"
<rotten777> the folder
<rotten777> right click on the folder
<josephnexus> i did that on my desktop
<josephnexus> and it is synced now
<josephnexus> but now I want to sync that down to the laptop
<duanedesign> josephnexus: are both Lucid
<duanedesign> josephnexus: I remember of Karmic you had to wait till the next sync to get the files on Computer B
<duanedesign> josephnexus: so you might run: u1sdtool -d; u1sdtool -c
<josephnexus> i'm on lucid
<josephnexus> on both
<rotten777> josephnexus, run 'u1sdtool -s'
<josephnexus> is there a graphical way to do it?
<duanedesign> josephnexus: disconnect and connect
<duanedesign> or drop a file in U1 folder
<duanedesign> kermiac: ping
<josephnexus> ok
<josephnexus> i just did that from the ubuntuone preferences window
<josephnexus> the reason i'm asking for the ui way to do it is because our ceo is setting up ubuntu one soon
<josephnexus> and I want to be able to help him out if need be
<duanedesign> rotten777: i am looking at some notes and bug reports to see if i can help with your issuw
<josephnexus> and a terminal would scare him
<duanedesign> issue*
<rotten777> duanedesign, ty
<duanedesign> josephnexus: gotcha
<duanedesign> josephnexus: in Lucid you should not have to do that.
<josephnexus> in the "devices" tab, i only see my local machine as being connected to the cloud, I don't see the desktop
<josephnexus> will that change soon?
<duanedesign> josephnexus: under devices it says <Local machine>
<josephnexus> yes
<josephnexus> but shouldn't I see my desktop there since it is attached to the cloud too?
<duanedesign> josephnexus: yes
<duanedesign> it should be the same name you see in one.ubuntu.com/account/machines
<sgaz> I understand the Contacts and Notes DB is down currently but I have not been able to Synch Contacts at all - nothing.  Anybody else have this problem?
<kermiac> hey duanedesign :)
<sgaz> Since the beginning of May I guess I could add.
<duanedesign> I thought contact sync was back up
<duanedesign> rotten777: could you pastebin your  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log    please
<rotten777> any of them or the non-timestamped one?
<duanedesign> the syncdaemon.log will be the newest
<rotten777> http://pastebin.com/x35hVmZq
<sgaz> I moved contacts to Ubuntuone addressbook in Evolution but online it says "0 Contacts" .
<duanedesign> kermiac: i have been so busy. Havent done enough bugs lately. Did you ever get an answer about the Karmic bugs being closed.
<duanedesign> sgaz: could you please run the following 'do not use sudo'  killall beam.smp; killall beam
<duanedesign> sgaz: rm ~/.config/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.ini
<duanedesign> sgaz: dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort  -
<duanedesign> no -          ^^
<kermiac> no, I haven't managed to be online at the same time as rye or [j]oshuahoover lately
<duanedesign> sgaz: dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<duanedesign> kermiac: okie dokie. just checking. Dont want to miss anything :)
<sgaz> That's alot :) gimme a sec lol
<duanedesign> sgaz: any questions let me know. That last command I did twice because the first one had a - on the end
<sgaz> duanedesign: output from first command = beam: no process found
<kermiac> duanedesign: ok mate, no probs :) I've had a quick look & the main ones I'm unsure about are related to the applet in karmic. I'll let you know when I find out :)
<duanedesign> sgaz: thats ok on that one
<duanedesign> rotten777: it looks like its working its way through a lot of info. But from what i see it is making progress
<josephnexus> yay!
<josephnexus> it syncs
<rotten777> duanedesign: this has been going on for weeks... how do I remove all the stuff that its trying to sync? I'm just going to make an archive of the directory and sync 1 file
<duanedesign> rotten777: if you put 1000,s of files it could take a couple days. Yrouble is their is not good communication about what is going on. So user thinks nothing is happening and starts moving and deleting stuff. Which adds nore time on. And it keeps going
<sgaz> duanedesign:  Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply.  on last command
<rotten777> duanedesign: I've yet to turn off my pc for weeks... how could it possibly take this long?
<duanedesign> rotten777: what do you get from:  find ~/Ubuntu\ One | wc -l
<duanedesign> sgaz: ok..
<rotten777> 2
<duanedesign> rotten777: yeah it looks like it is in the  process of deleting stuff
<rotten777> what
<rotten777> what is it deleting?
<duanedesign> /home/matthew/.config/gpodder/database.sqlite-journal'' | Called delete_on_server
<rotten777> ok how do I just remove that entire folder from the u1 service? because i've heard that before and it's evidently causing issues
<duanedesign> sgaz: could you run evolution --force-shutdown
<duanedesign> sgaz: then run the command:   /usr/lib/evolution/evolution-data-server-2.28
<duanedesign> sgaz: open Evolution and open your Ubuntu ONe Contacts
<duanedesign> sgaz: hopefully something gets printed to the Terminal where you ran the last command
<sgaz> Yes, quite a bit.  final line is "server up and running"
<duanedesign> rotten777: what does this returm:  u1sdtool --list-folders
<rotten777> http://pastebin.com/jbUYijD5
<sgaz> duanedesign: Yes, quite a bit.  final line is "server up and running"  (just in case my last message was not obvious)
<duanedesign> sgaz: looks like contanct sync might still be down. I just tried it on my end and didnt get a sync. Supposed to be up this week though
<duanedesign> rotten777: wow thats a lot of UDF's
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> you can run:  u1sdtool --delete-folder=FOLDER_ID
<rotten777> duanedesign, photography is fun ;)
<duanedesign> rotten777: for sure
<duanedesign> FOLDER_ID is that number you got for each entry
<rotten777> yeah i see that.. now that just removes the sync meta not the actual folders correcT?
<duanedesign> example  u1sdtool --delete-folder=4406526d-7626-439d-81a6-5e115c5f01e1
<duanedesign> rotten777: does not effect what is on your Hard drive
<duanedesign> correct
<duanedesign> rotten777: you should be able to also r-click on the folder and select 'do not syc' or something like that
<rotten777> duanedesign: the right click thing doesn't work...
<rotten777> duanedesign: that would be nice though.. i may write a nautilus script
<rotten777> wow actually it works now
<rotten777> yay!
<rotten777> duanedesign, wow terminal is taking a long time to complete the folder delete...is that normal?
<sgaz> duanedesign:  Thanks for your help.  Just to be clear, I'm good to go on the Evolution restart and Hopefully synching when "Contacts Synch" is available again? No more commands to get back to "Normal" ?
<duanedesign> sgaz: yes you can quit evolution and next time t=you start you will be good to go
<sgaz> duanedesign:  Thanks again.  Much appreciated.
<duanedesign> rotten777: yes.
<duanedesign> rotten777: it usually gets added to the queue pretty fast
<duanedesign> rotten777: for some reason the commmand 'sticks'
<duanedesign> I run command, wait about 5 seconds and ctrl + c
<duanedesign> you can run the command  u1sdtool --waiting-metadata
<duanedesign> duanedesign@duanedesign-laptop:~$ u1sdtool --waiting-metadata
<duanedesign>  DeleteVolume
<duanedesign> ^^^^and you will see the deleteVolume in the metadata
<Cadeon> Blarg. I'm sure the answer is "No" but does the contact sync system use CardDav?
<JamezQ> Hey, can anyone help me with an ubuntu one problem?
<JamezQ> It says sync complete, when it is not
<JamezQ> honk
<JamezQ> [22:55] <JamezQ> Hey, can anyone help me with an ubuntu one problem? [22:55] <JamezQ> It says sync complete, when it is not [22:58] <JamezQ> honk
<diverse_izzue> honk. i'm seeing extremely slow sync performance again. known issue?
<sailormoon> I don't get any file sync. After several hours 2 empty folders appeared. what happened? U1 was working properly during the week.
<sailormoon> Is anybody @canonical working on the issues during the next 3 days? It's Whitsun weekend. :(
<diverse_izzue> sailormoon, same here, works very poorly to not at all
<rotten777> duanedesign, http://pastebin.com/WsUni8jW
<Guest98648> how do i get a nickname?
<derconny> Hi! Is there any information when note sync is expected to work again?
<derconny> I need the service to work, because I'm coding against it. So if it will take longer, I make different plans for today :)
<Emry> What command do I issue to get UbuntuOne to do a complete rescan/download of files?  I just got a message on this system saying that syncronization was complete.. And it still has an empty UbuntuOne directory (95mb on the server).
<Luke> is anyone else able to connect to one?
<spablue> for file sync only
<spablue> not managed to get contacts or bookmarks working (ever)
<Luke> =/
<Luke> i can't even get the "register" button for my computer
<spablue> hmm - notice on the website that parts are down
<Luke> yeah is saw that too
<Luke> didn't mention computer registration though
<spablue> true
<spablue> i'm going to try later - but this service seem flakey
<Luke> yeah still seems pretty beta
<spablue> :-)
<puppe> When can I sync my contacts with Evolution again?
<Luke> hopefully thunderbird syncing is available soon
<Luke> evolution is junk
<spablue> was wondering the same but first tried a couple of days ago but never got it working
<qwertz> Luke: you can use the 30 day trial to sync with thunderbird
<spablue> does that work across platforms (win / lin)
<puppe> Oki. It says on the dashboard that notes, contacts etc are not "working" "at the moment"...however that "moment" has been going on for some week(s) now so starting to wonder???
<spablue> so you have had it working then
<Luke> qwertz: 30 day trial? isn' thtis free?
<puppe> yup. some month ago
<spablue> ah ... i thought i was doing something wrong ....
<puppe> Luke: I think you have to pay for it since it ties into the syncing of mobile contacts, which is managed by people outside of UbuntuOne
<puppe> ...forgot the name of the company.
<Luke> do you have to pay for all contact syncing?
<Luke> or is evolution free but thunderbird is not?
<spablue> hmmm - i thought it was free except the mobile bit ..
<spablue> its not that clear
<puppe> Luke: Evolution has syncing for free.
<spablue> k
<Luke> why is thunderbird considered mobile?
<puppe> Thunderbird could sync for free too (I'm sure) but since there is no app for it yet it has to use the mobile syncing stuff.
<puppe> hmmm, I think someone with better knowledge than me should fill in the blanks
<Luke> puppe: haha ok thanks
<puppe> Well, thunderbird isn't more mobile than evo. but there is simply no support for thunderbird yet. Again, someone with more knowledge should verify this.
<puppe> :)
<otto_> I've bought two albums from U1 music store. Everything else worked fine except one song, which does not transfer from store to cloud. Can anybody here help me?
<otto_> The situation has been like this for ten days, so the problem is presisting. Something needs to be done..
<otto_> Check out second last paragraph of comment https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/571548/comments/8
<mkarnicki> otto_: if you don't get an answer today, make sure you drop in between monday-friday, a bit earlier. then you can catch more people.
<trickster_> hi
<rich> hello
<mkarnicki> hi
<mkarnicki> any U1 staff here? I wonder how is the scaling-up going. the system is very slow. even running a 'create a folder, create a file' code runs slow and finishes with a timeout.
<rich> having trouble syncing my phone to my account, anyone help?
<kklimonda> mkarnicki: assume it's a normal behaviour and handle it gracefully in your app ;)
<mkarnicki> brb
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: indeed I will, I will have no choice. but I'm not hiding the fact I'm a bit afraid. login+root listing takes.. about 2-3 minutes
<mkarnicki> naturally I'll do some caching, but I'm just a bit worried. even for testing purposes. I won't be able to give it a good tryout if it'll last so long.
<mkarnicki> all in all, I'll update you when I'll be browsing the folder hierarchy already.
<beuno> mkarnicki, there's a lot of work going on
<beuno> a lot of the problems have been solved
<mkarnicki> beuno: good to know :)
<beuno> but there's still some issues to fix, and maybe a few more servers to bring up before we can auto-scale
<mkarnicki> I see
<beuno> I'd say that's the primary focus at the moment
<beuno> we're very worried about how long it's taking us to get things stable
<beuno> but stable in an ever-moving environment, turns out, is trucky  :)
<beuno> we've mostly figured out all the issues, solved some of them, and working on the remaining ones
<beuno> both the server and the client are being worked on
<mkarnicki> yes, I presume it's hard to scale an on-line system
<mkarnicki> I'll look into the u1-java-storageprotocol more during the next days, but
<mkarnicki> just so you know: from scratch, login 35 sec, get root (1:30 total), response 2:40 (total), root nodes listed (3:45 total)
<mkarnicki> so as of today, that would be scary for a mobile app ;)
<mkarnicki> I'm having my fingers crossed for the project (ubuntu one, that is)
<mkarnicki> I wish you the system scales-up nicely, so that the latency will be little :)
<mkarnicki> beuno: thanks for the news
<mkarnicki> beuno: you know some u1 internals?
<mkarnicki> beuno: each file has a node identifier and a hash identifier, right?
<mkarnicki> file/dir
<mkarnicki> I'm trying to understand how to traverse the folder hierarchy
<mkarnicki> I've also got a great Example code from verterok
<mkarnicki> guess I'll have to catch verterok/aquarius
<mkarnicki> and I think I got it now, anyway :)
<beuno> mkarnicki, sorry
<beuno> I'm on a boat
<beuno> internetis flaky at best
<beuno> u1-internals you should talk to verterok
<beuno> or facundobatista
<mkarnicki> thanks :) (on a boat :D you're on holiday?)
#ubuntuone 2010-05-23
<sid__> Is there a Oauth framework for U1 in the works?
<sid__> or some such?
<mkarnicki> sid__: you might wanna lookup ubuntuone-java-storageprotocol
<mkarnicki> wait, even not that. in general, it's there.
<mkarnicki> or I didn't get your question.
<mkarnicki> you can oauthorize against U1 servers
<sid__> Oauth for any app to get my files
<sid__> as in its a good way
<sid__> without giving our paswords
<sid__> we can access files
<mkarnicki> well.. I'm just playing around with java source that does that
<mkarnicki> also, U1 client written in python is open source
<mkarnicki> sid__: it actually works that way
<mkarnicki> you use the browser to log in. you never enter your password in any app.
<sid__> Browser yeah.. But like write a java App for say my android...
<sid__> standalone?
<sid__> cause thats what Oauth really does
<sid__> Liek I have a dropbox app for my android
<sid__> Its contacting Dropbox via oauth... no browseer
<mkarnicki> sid__: you might not know.. I'm writing U1 client for Android right now.
<sid__> Hmm cool!
<sid__> it uses REST i presume?>
<mkarnicki> sid__: no, actually, you had to give your username/pass in the application. howcome then it be oauth.
<sid__> Hmm
<sid__> And after you give the p/w its all via HTTP GET and POSTS?
<sid__> Or what is the protocol?
<sid__> Actually let me explain I was writing a pure javascript client for dropbox...
<sid__> It uses Oauth and REST
<mkarnicki> it is ubuntuone-storageprotocol
<sid__> let me check it out thanks...
<mkarnicki> u1 uses it's own protocol based on google's protocol buffers
<sid__> Hmmmm
<mkarnicki> sid__: see ubuntuone-storageprotocol and experimental ubuntuone-java-storageprotocol
<mkarnicki> I see, cool
<sid__> Since its all abstracted was wondering if itd work for Ubuntu one too :)
<mkarnicki> dropbox would conform 100% to oauth if they executed a browser, instead of showing 2 input fields for username and password
<mkarnicki> I don't think so..
<mkarnicki> they have their own protocol
<mkarnicki> based on protobuf
<sid__> Well the username and p/w is not given to the app... the U/N and P/W is just to verify the authorzation tokens and let the app do stuff on your storage...
<sid__> Technically
<mkarnicki> I would also go the easy way, but I was instructed to stick to that. so the AndroidU1 will show one.ubuntu.com to log-in to the application itself
<sid__> Hmm
<mkarnicki> sid__: well.. I think I remember entering the username and pass into my dropbox app. am I wrong?
<mkarnicki> :)
<mkarnicki> oauth bases on the trust established to a particular webservice. you see https, you see the lock, you feel safe. there you enter the credentials.
<mkarnicki> so I think dropbox took a little shortcut there :)
<mkarnicki> not that I don't like it
<mkarnicki> but in theory, that Dropbox app could have also been a huge scam you know ;)
<mkarnicki> I also have it on my HTC, anyway.
<sid__> Well the whole idea of oauth is not to give u/n p/w to the app.. So teh oauth dance step 2 is when Dropbox asks you "This app is asking me for and access token... What dropbox accout do you ant to give access to?"
<sid__> so that will be your account
<mkarnicki> wait.. I'll check that out right now :) I don't remember
<sid__> Hmm
<sid__> :)
<sid__> Well I am neck deep in this so dont think i got that wrong :)
<mkarnicki> ok, when you click "I have a dropbox account" you see email and password. that may be the app, that may be an embedded browser. anyhow, this is wrong. I don't feel safe entering my user/pass here. and you wrote "Well the whole idea of oauth is not to give u/n p/w to the app" - so why should I
<mkarnicki> you get my point?
<sid__> :)
<mkarnicki> that may be an embedded browser, but I don't know about that. where's https, wheres the lock :)
<sid__> You are sceptic
<mkarnicki> I use a clear definition of oauth. why would you call me that :) ?
<sid__> Well under the hood the app does a RESTful HTTPS (and it *should*)
<sid__> http://code.google.com/apis/accounts/images/accessrequestpage.jpg
<sid__> this is how that page looks
<sid__> see how this guy is logged in already
<sid__> so it asks for just granting access
<mkarnicki> wait dude.. what Android version do you use?
<sid__> Older
<sid__> i think 1.6
<mkarnicki> I use 1.5 . what dropbox version?
<sid__> let me see
<mkarnicki> by the way, why would you show me a google-related website if we're talking about u1/dropbox?
<mkarnicki> check the dropbox version, and let me lookup one line
<sid__> 0.9.7
<mkarnicki> yep. same here. ok, let me say two things
<mkarnicki> 1. you may be more proficient in the topic we're talking about right now
<mkarnicki> 2. let me show you one site my mentor suggested reading
<mkarnicki> http://fireeagle.yahoo.net/developer/documentation/oauth_best_practice
<mkarnicki> which says:
<mkarnicki> "we insist that you must not use embedded rendering controls to present the OAuth process "
<mkarnicki> how about that?
<mkarnicki> what did I get wrong about dropbox then?
<sid__> one sec
 * mkarnicki has a headache
<mkarnicki> ok, no prob
<mkarnicki> let me hear what you think when you're ready
<sid__> Hmm taht day
<sid__> I d/l
<sid__> a CLI python client
<sid__> to connect to drop box
<mkarnicki> aha?
<sid__> Now here is how it worked
<sid__> i fired it up without my user name and password
<mkarnicki> well, it's cli, so it won't jump to a browser :D
<sid__> It fails at the 2nd step
<sid__> No actauallu
<sid__> actually
<sid__> Python imports a mechanize.browser module
<mkarnicki> it will do a REsTful https request, right?
<mkarnicki> uu :)
<sid__> that parses the emaila and p/w
<mkarnicki> aha :) ?
 * mkarnicki interested
<sid__> and that is your browser page
<sid__> technically
<mkarnicki> I see
<mkarnicki> neat
<sid__> Well see the idea is that the keys themselves are given to one app that expire in some time
<mkarnicki> what email and password does it parse?
<sid__> and only 1 connection is allowed with that key
<mkarnicki> (you wrote about parsing)
<sid__> My email and p/w
<sid__> as in i give that
<sid__> AHA
<sid__> but
<mkarnicki> aha
<mkarnicki> ;)
<sid__> the page is being
<sid__> served
<sid__> from the dropbox server
<sid__> not any third party
<mkarnicki> so you entered that *on* a webpage, right?
<sid__> or some such
<sid__> Yeah
<sid__> technically
<mkarnicki> so what's the point, that's what I was saying :)
<mkarnicki> you have that trust context to dropbox
<mkarnicki> which you use to ensure you're in a safe environment, not some 3rd party app, didn't you?
<sid__> Well I have the trust context in the app whose source i know..
<mkarnicki> oh well, you're right here
<sid__> yeah that is a problem.. The 3rd party...
<sid__> thingy
<mkarnicki> but not everybody that uses my app will d/l the source to read it ;)
<sid__> So
<mkarnicki> so you're saying, if I have an opensource app, I could somewhat jump that browser step?
<mkarnicki> like the dropbox app does?
<mkarnicki> (which by the way is not OS, so it shouldn't do that ;d )
<mkarnicki> (or is it OS ? o_O )
<sid__> Well the you need to atleast tell dropbox that hey i am really mkarnicki and i have this app
<sid__> other wise anyone will just enter your email and all
<sid__> But at no point does a *legit* app try to send your p/w
<sid__> to theboogey man
<mkarnicki> but on Android I could do that in the browser. you know it can fire a browser intent for you and give you the result back
<mkarnicki> yes well, my app will be OS. how do I know the dropbox app doesn't send my pass to theboogey man? (and yes, I did provide it at least twice)
<sid__> yeah same thing if dropbox could know the MAC of your Android and say yeah its trusted or a cookie perhaps that it can read off then its ok...
<mkarnicki> didn't then they get it wrong? instead of fireing a browser, using an embedded one (or doing a RESTful https request themselve?)
<mkarnicki> I'm talking about authorizing user against the server, not the other way :)
<mkarnicki> ok, so.. what's you're aiming at?
<mkarnicki> what's the conclusion?
<mkarnicki> because I lost the motive of our (constructive) talk in the meantime :)
<sid__> Hmm... Well i think they screen apps they say are legit and all... I dont know about the hosting and stuff weather its Opensource I am guessing its not...
<mkarnicki> sorry, my head aches
<mkarnicki> Who screens apps :) For Android Market, you sign it yourself.
<sid__> well dropbox made an app themselves
<mkarnicki> yep, I also guess it's not.
<sid__> for android
<mkarnicki> well, yes. we know that, because they had huge publicity :)
<sid__> oauth is also for printing services and all i guess which access picasa or some such..
<mkarnicki> but if it was my gogole credentials to input on that app (let's forget about those neat google-credential features of the app), I woulnd't type it in ;)
<sid__> technically
<mkarnicki> I didn't know that :)
<sid__> it should always open a browser
<sid__> clearly showing
<sid__> the URL
<mkarnicki> that's what I read, yes
<sid__> hmm internally this mechanize.browser thing is hiding but again that was a CLI app
<sid__> just to experiment
<sid__> I was using its architechture to make a ropbix client in JS
<mkarnicki> right, I get it
<sid__> you use dropbox app written by the dropbox people right?
<sid__> there is a bunch in there
<mkarnicki> you should stay up to date to see if I don't f**k things up with AndroidU1 hehe
<mkarnicki> well, actually I got it only to "research the market"
<sid__> Well this U1 protocole
<sid__> is it propritary?
<sid__> as in looks like not HTTP
<mkarnicki> umm.. well, if you can download the implementation, then I don't think so :D I don't know about the rest of the protocol
<mkarnicki> but hey, oauth is oauth, don't mix it with storageprotocol
<mkarnicki> it's based on OS protobuf
<mkarnicki> but it's not me who you should be asking, I'm quite new here :)
<sid__> hmm
<sid__> thanks
<mkarnicki> umm.. my pleasure :)
<mkarnicki> thanks for constructive talk
<mkarnicki> I hope your 'thanks' wasn't just dismissive ;)
<sid__> Nope
<mkarnicki> :)
<mkarnicki> ok, I gotta go know.. it's 2AM, and I should have played a bit with the code ;)
<mkarnicki> till next time
<mkarnicki> had some success with storageprotocol fun :) (http://android-u1.blogspot.com). 4:20AM, time for bed. nite all
<Exequihell> hello
<Exequihell> how r u
<Exequihell> ?
<wjordan> hey all, i'm putting together a webapp for Google App Engine that would make it possible to create/edit Tomboy/UbuntuOne notes on the iPad through its web browser - including a dynamic-resizing textarea, saving local edits to HTML5 offline storage, etc. if anyone is interested in such an application let me know~
<kermiac> wjordan: It would be great if you could add it to the 3rdparty projects page so others that are interested can find out about it :)
<kermiac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/ThirdPartyProjects
<wjordan> kermiac: thanks for the link! i will add an entry there as soon as i set up a Google Code repository.
<kermiac> wjordan: np. thanks for lettings us know of the app you're working on :)
<PrebenR> I'm getting: There was a problem completing the download. Try downloading again
<PrebenR> but clicking on the link doesn't resolve the issue
<PrebenR> where do I go to report the problem so I get the files I have paid for?
<kio> hello everybody. I am having a problem with my ubuntu one client on Ubuntu 10.04: i cannot synchronize any file outside the ~/UbuntuOne folder (i click on synchronize to ubuntu one and nothing happens). If I move what i want syncronized in the ~/UbuntuOne folder, everything is very very slow. It took 30 minutes to (only) create 3 folders and it didn't upload any files. Any idea, please?
<error> hi all. can you plz tell me how to install ubuntu-one client on kubuntu?
<Emry> What command do I issue to get UbuntuOne to do a complete rescan/download of files?  I just got a message on this system saying that synchronization was complete.. And it still has an empty UbuntuOne directory (95mb on the server).
<duffydack> Is there an U1 extension to sync bookmarks for chromium?
<mkarnicki> duffydack: hmm, I don't think so (yet). but you might want want to try syncing ~/.config/google-chrome/Default/Bookmarks (I don't even know if it has any chance of working ^ ^)
<mkarnicki> duffydack: you can also check out http://delicious.com
<mkarnicki> Emry: make sure to check out the links from the channel topic. if you won't find an answer there, ask your question here again tomorrow. on sunday, developers are kind of having some rest :)
<duffydack> mkarnicki, there must be a plan for one at some point if chromium is to become a default inn ubuntu
<mkarnicki> duffydack: no worries :) chromium is open source. integrating that with couchDB shouldn't be a problem
<mkarnicki> duffydack: by the way, where do you know from it is to become a default in ubuntu?
<duffydack> its not set in stone but..http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/chromium-to-be-default-browser-in.html
<duffydack> ok in netbook, but u1 is for netbooks too
<mkarnicki> sweet. there are printing issues on chromium?
<mkarnicki> duffydack: cool site, that omg ubuntu :)
<duffydack> yup :0
<ZeroEnna> Hi @ all
<marcosroriz> hello guys my ubuntu one doest sync, it's keeps going on and on.. no sync
<mkarnicki> marcosroriz: Hi :) I feel like an automated machine. They could use a bot here. It's Sunday evening, come back tomorrow and ask your question :)
<marcosroriz> sure :D
<marcosroriz> ó/
<mkarnicki> I can tell you
<mkarnicki> that they are working on it.
<mkarnicki> but as you can see, I have no more details. they're about to scale-up the system.
<marcosroriz> cool ^_^
<marcosroriz> I'm liking u1 more and more
<marcosroriz> I'm thinking on helping out (after the gsoc) with syncing apps
<mkarnicki> you're taking part in gsoc too :D ?
<marcosroriz> it's really cool, and we could use this feature (like syncing xchat (which is just the .folder))
<marcosroriz> :)
<mkarnicki> i'm writing U1 client for Android during gsoc ;D
<marcosroriz> cool ;)
<marcosroriz> I'm working for the gnu classpath (gsoc)
<mkarnicki> cool =)
<marcosroriz> refactoring escher (Impl of a java x11 client) which is used to render graphics and by decoupling with other backends (like directfb)
<marcosroriz> ;)
<mkarnicki> sounds cool ;)
<marcosroriz> it's hard
<marcosroriz> :'(
<marcosroriz> but cool
<marcosroriz> yours too
<marcosroriz> I'm learning alot about x11 (which was so ahead of it's time)
<marcosroriz> IMO
<mkarnicki> it was really?
<marcosroriz> yep
<marcosroriz> very scalable
<mkarnicki> I had tons of docs to read. now I'm about to dig my mind and convert that into code
<marcosroriz> well-design architecture
<mkarnicki> great =)
<marcosroriz> :) /me same
<marcosroriz> br
<marcosroriz> *brb
<trev_> Anybody else have issues downloading from Ubuntu 1 through rhythmbox?
<mkarnicki> any hints where I can find Ubuntu (cloud version) icon, svg prefferably ?
<mkarnicki> wait.. i didn't check on my PC xD
<mkarnicki> didn't find a suitable svg..
<mkarnicki> nvm, it's not very important.
<trevjs> Anybody have a work-around for the sync problem when purchasing new music through rhythmbox?
<mkarnicki> trevjs: such issues are often dealt on one-by-one basis. you might wanna ask that question tomorrow (it's sunday evening ;) )
<mkarnicki> trevjs: not that I know the answer. guys might just see that tomorrow :)
<trevjs> mkarnicki: ok
<duffydack> are the servers bogged down again ?  its very slow to do anything.  Im waiting more than 5mins for a public url for a file.
<apachelogger> whom should one be talking to about implemenation of u1 music store into amarok?
<beuno> duffydack, yeah, some of the database servers started acting up last week, we're working out what configs they like to eat
<maccam94> one of my clients is having an issue with the ubuntu one music store. she gets an error about the gnome keyring. is this a known issue?
<beuno> maccam94, it is not
<maccam94> here is the error she sent me: http://pastebin.com/uSSHnpK6
<maccam94> it looks like there's a problem with ubuntu one accessing the gnome keyring
<rotten777> I still can't delete folders from u1 :\... u1sdtool --delete-folder=<id> just sits there and doesn't effect anything
<duffydack> just received this error when viewing a public shared url http://pastebin.org/272250
<beuno> duffydack, wow, please file a bug about that
<duffydack> beuno, it took like 5-7 mins to get the url as well but thats the servers I guess
<duffydack> I`m not very good at filing bug reports..  whats the link?
<clausen> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost:51151
<clausen> I suppose this means I disabled a daemon somewhere...
<clausen> any ideas?
<clausen> (I get this while trying to sign into ubuntu one)
<donpdonp>  'Connecting you to the Ubuntu One Music Store...'  sits there forever. no 'back' button either. sigh.
<clausen> yeah, me too
<donpdonp> im trying to support ubuntu and at the same time save $1 from the amazon mp3 store :)
<clausen> have you got an ubuntu one account?
<donpdonp> yup
<donpdonp> rebooted rhythmbox, and the purchase step is working now
<rotten777> 2010-05-23 17:22:35,850 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - INFO - -:-:- - ['-'::'-'] ''/home/matthew/.config/gpodder/database.sqlite-journal'' | Called delete_on_server (In: T:NONE:F)
<clausen> ah, you got it?
<rotten777> Why do I keep getting that over and over and over and over in my syncdaemon log?
<donpdonp> select payment says to use paypal to avoid the fee of a US card buying from a UK merchant, but paypal is not a listed option.
<qhdevon43> hey guys
<qhdevon43> so the ubuntu one is down right?
<mkarnicki> anybody here to know the oauth u1 authorize URL? is it one.ubuntu.com? or one.ubuntu.com/auth ? (.com/auth/login ? )
<rotten777> mkarnicki, https://one.ubuntu.com/account/ ?
<mkarnicki> rotten777: you know what I'm asking about, right? :) I mean, if you're just guessing you rather got it wrong.
<mkarnicki> it doesn't look like oauth url ;)
<rotten777> https://login.ubuntu.com/+login
<mkarnicki> rotten777: really :D ? how did you know that!? :)
<mkarnicki> ouu.. wait
<mkarnicki> rotten777: I think it's still not the address I'm looking for. I suspect https://one.ubuntu.com/auth or https://one.ubuntu.com/auth/login
<mkarnicki> I'll check that out, when I have the functionality implemented.
<rotten777> what are you looking for
<mkarnicki> if it's wrong, I'll pop the question again
<rotten777> the machine adding url?
<mkarnicki> rotten777: you know what is OAuth, right?
<mkarnicki> rotten777: no ;)
<rotten777> yes no clue haha
<mkarnicki> I'm looking for a URL to make a RESTful HTTPs request to authorize against U1 server with OAuth ;)
<mkarnicki> :)
<mkarnicki> I'm guessing it may be one.ubuntu.com/auth . we'll see. it won't work, if I'll get it wrong :D
<rotten777> gl
<mkarnicki> rotten777: I'm looking for a ubuntuone URL similar to the twitter one (which isn't visibile here anyway), but that's the example: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25o0b2aEw0E
<mkarnicki> rotten777: thanks :)
#ubuntuone 2011-05-16
<rye> mornings!
<OomElvis> what about them?
<OomElvis> :-P
<mandel> morning all
<ralsina> morning mandel
<Apacheuk> morning everybody, quick question if I may
<Apacheuk> is there a way to make a directory only sync one way? I want to have a backup directory, but don't want it to sync back to all my other machines?
<duanedesign> hello Apacheuk
<Apacheuk> hello
<ehw> Apacheuk: in newer clients (natty) you can specify which folders you want to sync on that machine
<ehw> Apacheuk: sync it on one machine and make sure it stays disconnected on the others, should work
<Apacheuk> ehw: OK, I'll try tah
<duanedesign> but what you remove from that machinr will be removed from the cloud
<duanedesign> Ubuntu One and other sync services like deopbox do not make very good bavk up options IHMO
<Apacheuk> duanedesign: thats want I want it for, it'll nearly do want I want....
<Apacheuk> is there a way to suggest this feature to the devs?
<ralsina> it's probably a better idea to backup *into* the ubuntu one folder and sync the backup
<ralsina> You could backup using rdiff-backup for example.
<Apacheuk> ralsina: thats what I'm doing now, but don't want that backup file to then get sync'd down to my other machines, I want a folder within ubuntu one that isn't sync'd down
<ralsina> Apacheuk: then sync another folder and don't subscribe to it.
<ralsina> I think that was the advice you got so I agree with it :-)
<Apacheuk> ok, I'm going to try that today, my only other question would be what would happen if I lose that machine, would I be able to retrieve my files from another machine?
<ralsina> At UDS there was an interesting session about Deja Dup as default backup tool, and I am really interested on having it integrate with ubuntu one the right way.
<ralsina> Apacheuk: sure, they are in the web, and all you have to do is subscribe to that folder from  the machine you want to use for restore
<Apacheuk> ralsina: cool, sounds like I have my solution.... cheers everyone
<ralsina> Apacheuk: have fun, let us know if you run into any problems!
<Apacheuk> ralsina: also cheers for the heads on DejaDup, hadn't seen that one
<ralsina> I hae not tried yet (I am a long time rdiff-backup user) but it does look cool
<czajkowski> mandel: boo
<mandel> czajkowski: hi
<ralsina> out to lunch!
<fagan> crap morning
 * fagan dosed off waiting to start
<rye> has anybody already written the CLI tool for file upload/download using the REST/API?
<rye> s/\///
<rye> s/REST\/API/REST API/
<rye> otherwise that would have created uploaddownload word
<karni> rye: jdo has a Python implementation, which is ridiculously easly to use. I think you could use that.
<karni> fagan: you don't have to wait to start, you can start earlier - can't you :)?
<karni> rye: it's called u1-rest, I'm looking it up
<fagan> karni: this was like 7 am
<karni> fagan: :D
<karni> fagan: you'd be free at 3PM :D
<karni> rye: https://code.launchpad.net/~jdobrien/restful-u1/trunk
<karni> rye: he renamed it ;)
<fagan> karni: but it would make my times off like id be working at weird times then
<karni> fagan: I see.
<fagan> mandel: have any merges for me
<mandel> fagan: I dont think so, let me look
<fagan> cool
<mandel> fagan: does not look like
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina: could you review this crazy branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/provide_windows_vm_helper/+merge/60586
<ralsina> mandel: sure!
<mandel> thx
<ralsina> mandel: going to take a while (long branch)
<ralsina> mandel: but I'm on it
<mandel> ralsina: that's why a said crazy ;)
<mandel> it kept growing and growing til I realized the size...
<mandel> sorry
<fagan> ralsina: im going to have a pretty quiet day im still feeling under the weather (have the flu or something else horrible)
<ralsina> fagan: get a doctor's permit and take the day off
 * ralsina is not sure permit is the right word, you know what it should say there
<Chipaca> mandel: that's what she said!
<fagan> ralsina: na no need not that bad
<mandel> hehehe
<ralsina> fagan: well, it's the right thing to do
<ralsina> there's too much uds hangover around anyway
<Chipaca> ubuflu
<fagan> ralsina: yeah its just the docs are across town so dont want to walk it, its not like ill be programming rockets all day or anything anyway :)
<ralsina> fagan: doctor's don't do house calls over there?
<fagan> ralsina: yeah but that sounds like a load of effort for the back end of the flu
<fagan> im just one of those people that unless im half dying here I dont call the doctor
 * fagan is a country boy 
<ralsina> fagan: ok, but for next time, here's how it works. If you feel sick enough that you shouldn't work, then get a doctor to say so. If you don't, you are supposed to feel ok-ish. Keeps everything clear for everyone.
<fagan> ralsina: cool well im ok to work im just going to be a bit sluggish
<ralsina> fagan: cool
<mandel> ralsina: there are other 2 branches missing that I'd appreciate a review with
<ralsina> mandel: before this one or after this one?
<mandel> ralsina: before, but that is not a problem because I did the dependencies and in the diff you just get what I changed
<mandel> so you can finish that and then we can move to the others
<ralsina> mandel: I meant if you want me to do them before or after. Ok, this one first.
<ralsina> mandel: Ja! options.im_ok_with_being_root_pretty_please_let_me_be_root
<ralsina> and a +1
 * ralsina goes back to the older branches
<mandel> ralsina: yeah, thats a funny option :)
<fagan> mandel: doesnt that name break some convention?
<mandel> fagan: maybe, but that was there already and there is no reason to change it
<mandel> ralsina: please take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/provide_windows_ipc_interface/+merge/59923
<mandel> ralsina: the other one is just 100 lines, dont worry :)
<ralsina> it's like totally PEP8-compliant, too
<fagan> mandel: hah well it reminds me of that thing with C that it only technically recognises the first 25 chars in a var
<ralsina> shane, did you run the last branch manuel mentiond on linux and windows?
<fagan> ralsina: just windows
<ralsina> fagan: the first 31 characters
<fagan> ahhh I remembered it was some number around that
<fagan> 25 must have been for something else
<ralsina> 25 just doesn't sound right because it fits no way to store data :-)
<ralsina> That's why I googled it, (I had no idea!)
<fagan> ralsina: its one of those things they say to you in programming and everyone laughs and forgets about it later
<fagan> but still they probably wouldnt mention it if people didnt try it at some stage
<ralsina> if someone has two variable names that differ on the 32th character, he deserves any problems he gets.
<fagan> ralsina: yeah thats a good way to look at that
<ralsina> mandel: what time is good for the mumble about the installer wireframes?
<mandel> ralsina: best for me is just after the stand up, is that good for you?
<ralsina> I am at GMT+3 so that is... 2 hours from now?
 * fagan though ar time was later than that 
<fagan> *thought
 * ralsina is a long way away from .ar
<fagan> ahhh ok
<ralsina> mandel: will try to set it up for that time
<ralsina> fagan: I am in asia at the moment. Ok, about 2km inside asia, but still, asia!
<ralsina> mandel: confirmed, right after standup
<fagan> ralsina: wow nice
<mandel> cool
<ralsina> fagan: office window view: http://picplz.com/rmJ0
<ralsina> aaaaaand back to reviewing code.
<nigelb> ralsina: where in asia is that?
<ralsina> nigelb: outskirts of istambul
<nigelb> ralsina: nice, you headed there post-UDS?
<ralsina> nigelb: yes, will stay here until our full team sprint in london in 3 weeks.
<nigelb> ralsina: oh, nice. I guess I missed meeting you at UDS
<ralsina> nigelb: uds was really crowded and I am not all that social
<ralsina> and I was there for summit before, so around wednesday I was pretty much burned out already
<nigelb> ralsina: also doesn't help that I hardly know ubuntu one folks apart from aquarius
<nigelb> (I did get an awesome picture of aquarius with the hat)
<fagan> nigelb: you know me :)
<ralsina> well, aquarius is the recognizable one ;-)
<nigelb> fagan: ah, you too :)
<nigelb> fagan: but you were in UDS in spirit, not in person
<fagan> nigelb: yeah but I was at the lucid one if you were about then
<nigelb> fagan: Nope, this was my first
<fagan> ah ok
<fagan> :)
<ralsina> mandel: +1 on provide_windows_ipc_interface
<mandel> ralsina: cool let me get you the last one
<mandel> ralsina: there yo go: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix_signal_emition/+merge/59941
<ralsina> mandel: ok, on it!
<mandel> thx!
<mandel> one question for a more normal person than me, if you get bitten by a dog, and the wound is big enough that you see the fat layer of your screen, do you need to go to a doctor?
<mandel> the wound has started to bother me a little and is not close, yet I'm not bleeding badly
 * mandel pains tolerance is quite high usually
<ralsina> mandel: if you are bitten by a dog, yes you should see a doctor because of infection risk
<ralsina> specially if they broke the skin
<ralsina> not to mention rabies shots if it were a stray dog
<mandel> oh, really??
<mandel> hmmmm I might have to look into it later then...
<ralsina> imagine rubbing raw meat in your wound. Would you consider that risky behaviour? ;-)
<ralsina> now imagine that raw meat has been rotting inside a dog's mouth for a week or so
<mandel> ralsina: well, I would really not think that it must be bad, I always expect the inmune system to take care of it, but I just at the wound, and is not looking as a normal one… he, I'm really prone to accidents :P
<mandel> ralsina: by the one, if you've seen the pict, the scale is 1:1
<ralsina> mandel: it's really dangerous. I usually let my immune system handle that kind of thing too, but...
<ralsina> where did it bite you?
<mandel> ralsina: chest
<ralsina> wow
<mandel> ralsina: si, un perro me ha mordido una teta, hehehe
<ralsina> jajaja
<ralsina> parece el remate de un chiste "y el jodío perro me ha mordido la teta!" ;-)
<mandel> yes, it does, hehe
<mandel> not the best 'weekend' ever
<ralsina> if I were you I would see a doctor, even if just to know it's nothing
<ralsina> mandel: yep :-(
<mandel> ralsina: we do the meeting with design, and will decide later then
<ralsina> ok
<mandel> need to go to walk the dog again, wish me luck, I might be eaten by a cocrodrile  this time
 * mandel walks the dog, but this time carries a gun
<ralsina> mandel: good luck!
<ralsina> ok, there's a freaking crow 5 feet away from me (I am working in a balcony).
 * ralsina googles for anti-crow measures
<fagan> slingshot is good
<ralsina> It looks exactly like this one and is about 35cm tall: http://www.flickr.com/photos/eob/4227171018/
<duanedesign> ralsina: wow that is a neat looking crow
<ralsina> ok, it escaped when I tried to take a picture. Chicken crow!
<duanedesign> at least neat compared to the crows indigenous to my neck of the woods
<nigelb> ralsina: now you have a new way to scare them off
<nigelb> ralsina: throwing laptop at it might work :p
<ralsina> nigelb: I fear throwing the notebook may hurt my estimates.
<nigelb> hehe
<aquarius> ralsina, hey, I'm not that recognisable :)
<ralsina> aquarius: yes you are!
<ralsina> you are the blonde guy shouting "By George!" ;-)
<fagan> aquarius: its your voice man
<nigelb> aquarius: Yeah, with a black dress and a hat, of course not.
<nigelb> s/dress/suit
 * Chipaca just pictured aquarius in a black evening dress
<Chipaca> nigelb: i hate you :(
<nigelb> Chipaca: hahaha
<fagan> Chipaca: dont do that to yourself
<duanedesign> ugh /me shudders
<nigelb> that vision is going to give me nightmares
<ralsina> Sequins!
<duanedesign> picked the wrong time to join and read the scroll back
<nigelb> hah
 * Chipaca goes to forage for food
<Chipaca> as opposed to foraging for internets
<duanedesign> on a serious note. Their was talk about PayPal support for Ubuntu one does anyone know where this stands. I have a user requesting an update on this
<Chipaca> duanedesign: it's been pushed back into the second half of the (fiscal) year
<duanedesign> Chipaca: thank you kind sir
<Chipaca> mandel: ralsina: was it to you i mentioned something about training crows to find coins? http://www.ted.com/talks/joshua_klein_on_the_intelligence_of_crows.html
<ralsina> Chipaca: yes it was
<ralsina> "... so I spent the next 10 years reading about crows on my spare time". I feel so identified already ;-)
<Chipaca> yeah :) I love the (was it tacit?) "as you do"
<ralsina> I mean, not crows, but...
<ralsina> really, there are some things I have spent 20 years on.
<ralsina> like, college ;-)
<nigelb> I thought college was supposed to be 4 :p
<ralsina> nigelb: actually 5 for my degree. And I stopped a few months too early, 18 years ago
<nigelb> heh
<ralsina> but in a general manner, I have been reading and writing open source code in my spare time for 15 or 16 years
<fagan> ralsina: ive been doing the same for like 3
<fagan> but not writing as much as reading
<ralsina> I think I will switch to crows now, though. That video is way cooler than what I do ;-)
<ralsina> oh, wait, I live in the only place other than antartica where there are no crows
<nigelb> heh
<fagan> need to head to the shop real quick might just about miss the standup but will do it when I get back
<ralsina> fagan: ok
<mandel> ralsina, fagan: when I started in spain, my degree was 6 years :P
<ralsina> mandel: well, my degree was a simple licenciatura, not an ingeniería
<mandel> ahh
<mandel> well, I did not finish that one :P
<ralsina> mandel: anyway, standup would involve just we, and I think we know what we have been doing
<ralsina> mandel: I didn't finish mine either ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: I have a problem with the mumble thingie. My mic broke on the trip
<mandel> ralsina: I did finish a degree thoug, but in the UK and was 4 years :)
<ralsina> and the notebook's mic is just crap
<ralsina> so I can type but I can't lead the call
<mandel> ralsina: oh! what do you propose to do?
<mandel> ralsina: I can lead the call, but would be nice to hear you speaking, I would be surprise if people read in mumble
<ralsina> mandel: well, we need to have it, but mostly it's about the wireframes not having crazy stuff
<ralsina> Ok, I will speak and we'll see how it goes
<ralsina> at least I will make robot noises
<ralsina> mandel: BTW: I +1d the last branch
<mandel> ralsina: cool, I'm on mumble right now in the windos channel
<mandel> we have no standup, rigth?
<JamesTait> mandel: You can stand up if you want to. Or you can just tell everyone you're standing up, but stay sat down, no-one will know. ;)
<ralsina> mandel: no point today
<ralsina> I mean you have been coding, and I have been reviewing your code. Standup finished ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: we have a windows channel on mumble?
<mandel> ralsina: yep
<mandel> ralsina: online services/windows
<fagan> oh so I didnt miss anything
<fagan> sweet im going back to what I was doing before I left (writing up my blog posts for college)
<ralsina> fagan: ok, cool
<fagan> missing 2 so need to spend some time on it
<ralsina> manuel: you still on mumble?
<ralsina> Ok, taking a short break now since I have been here 7 hours. Will be back later.
 * fagan takes a break
<etherealg> hey everyone, wanted to check if anyone knows of work being done on a mac client, and if so where I could get a look at the code
<beuno> etherealgg, no work has started yet, no. It's on our roadmap, but it could be 9-12 months away
<etherealgg> cool, if I were interested in getting one up started, would it be ok to start hacking on something using the API, or do you think it's better to try do things more "low level" like a shared lib between the linux and mac version?
<beuno> etherealgg, anything you want to start off would be awesome, even if we need to change things later on
<beuno> etherealgg, I do think that if you started making the syncdaemon library work on OSX, we'd be more likely to all work on the same code base
 * fagan back 
<etherealgg> sounds good, I'll start there if I do :)
<etherealgg> I'm gonna be horribly lazy and ask instead of going to search for it, where do you guys keep your source for it?
<beuno> etherealgg, yes, but maybe facundobatista or Chipaca can give you some tips on what to look at
<etherealgg> cool, just found the source on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/files/head:/libsyncdaemon/ , is that the right place?
<facundobatista> etherealgg, best you can do is branch the code, and try to run the tests, to see how them go, and even try to start the client from there
<fagan> etherealgg: nope
<fagan> oh it is
<etherealgg> heh, cool :)
<etherealgg> I'll maybe have a hack at getting it running on osx tonight, thanks guys
<facundobatista> etherealgg, the file syncronization client (we call it "syncdaemon") is here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/files/head:/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/
 * fagan wonders why its under control tower
<facundobatista> etherealgg, feel free to ask me anything about it!
<etherealgg> cool, thanks
<fagan> etherealgg: the best place to start would be just trying to run the code and see what heppens id say
<fagan> *happens
<etherealgg> sounds like a good idea, I see that part is python
<etherealgg> hopefully that means relative ease in getting things working cross-platform
<fagan> etherealgg: well mac is a lot easier to port to than windows which is what we are doing at the moment
<fagan> so some things may or may not work easily :)
<fagan> porting is a funny process that way
<etherealgg> I've seen, tbh I've never even tried it on ubuntu, but in the mac world the incumbent is dropbox, which has quite a few... shall we say... "issues". I was thinking of trying a more open alternative, when I saw ubuntu one wasn't available on mac thought I might see about hacking it together.
<Chipaca> etherealgg: the main parts are in python; libsyncdaemon is for integrating with some things that are in C or vala or such
<fagan> Chipaca: isnt the vala just for the tests?
<fagan> I was trying to get my head around the code base and didnt see much vala there
<etherealgg> well, I'm off for now, thanks for all the info guys. I'll keep you posted if I get anything working
<etherealgg> laters
<fagan> ok im taking another quick break to get some food and all will be back around 8 to finish the day off and publish those posts and all
<jo-erlend> people... I've been writing some really cool stuff in LibreOffice in 11.04 today and I decided to store it in my Ubuntu One folder because I'm using several laptops and very mobile at the moment. Now, Ubuntu One keeps uploading and downloading the file periodically, even though I haven't changed those files.
<jo-erlend> that file.
<jo-erlend> the original file is gone, and I'm stuck with files named firstname.odt.u1conflict and firstname.odt.u1conflict.1 and .u2conflict.2
<jo-erlend> what is going on? And I seriously hope those files actually contain my document?
<jo-erlend> yes, the contents are safe. But this is fairly annoying. I worked in LibreOffice Writer and saved directly to my Ubuntu One folder. Is it possible that LibreOffice's autosave feature has caused some kind of syncloop?
<jo-erlend> I was told that the file was synced, and it does appear on Ubuntu One on the web, but it's 0 bytes. This ain't good.
<fagan> jo-erlend: when u1 conflict happens there are 2 different versions and it doesnt know which one is the right one
<fagan> so they are like versions of the file
<Ian_Corne> I'm getting Value could not be retrieved. (Unauthorized: ('unauthorized', 'Authentication required.'))
<Ian_Corne> any quick fix?
<fagan> jo-erlend: so open the files in libre office and check which one is the most complete and delete the others
<fagan> jo-erlend: but your files are ok :)
<fagan> Ian_Corne: where are you getting the error?
<Ian_Corne> in the ubuntu-one interface
<Ian_Corne> Ubuntu One Control Panel
<fagan> Ian_Corne: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<fagan> oh so natty then
<Ian_Corne> in the services tab
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> And i'm about to go the 11.10
<fagan> give me a sec I need to check the bug list
<Ian_Corne> but i wanted to sync some files first :)
<Ian_Corne> ok :)
<fagan> Ian_Corne: well there isnt much of a reason to go to 11.10 yet
<Ian_Corne> I know
<Ian_Corne> but I can't wait :D
<fagan> Ian_Corne: well there arent any changes in there yet either :)
<Ian_Corne> I know i should wait to alpha one..
<Ian_Corne> or at least till the gnome3 packages are uploaded
<fagan> Ian_Corne: I couldnt find any bug that explains that error are you on a clean natty install or do you have gnome 3 installed or something?
<jo-erlend> fagan, in other words, you must never save files directly into Ubuntu One? That isn't good enough. :(
<fagan> jo-erlend: I save over stuff all the time
<fagan> jo-erlend: were you working on more than 1 computer or something?
 * fagan cant remember if there was a problem with saving to files on a computer
<fagan> (but it never caused me any issues)
<jo-erlend> fagan, no, only one. I wrote something in LibreOffice Writer. It keeps autosaving the document, and I saved manually from time to time as well. My internet connection is somewhat variable in speed because of bad reception.
<fagan> jo-erlend: ahh thats probably it
<Ian_Corne> fagan: pretty clean install
<Ian_Corne> and music syncing has worked
<fagan> Ian_Corne: well then it might be that weird issue that I thought was fixed before release
<jo-erlend> fagan, still can't recommend it if it depends on what application you use and what kind of internet connection, or the reception.
<Ian_Corne> It seems to work now
<fagan> Ian_Corne: it should be fine anyway
<Ian_Corne> well
<Ian_Corne> at least a bit
<Ian_Corne> it says file sync in progress now
<Ian_Corne> but the error message lingers
<fagan> Ian_Corne: well the error seems to not be a problem but I cant reproduce it on my machine so I dont really know what to do
<jo-erlend> I don't understand why new services keeps being added before the basic stuff actually works.
<fagan> jo-erlend: well it just didnt know what to do with the different version of the file that was uploaded since it was trying to upload it so many times
<fagan> jo-erlend: im sure there is a bug somewhere about it
<Ian_Corne> I tried deleteing the folders as described here http://askubuntu.com/questions/39912/how-to-completely-reset-desktopcouch
<Ian_Corne> aha i just go a notification that 2K files are being uploaded
<Ian_Corne> But the connection seems flaky at best
<fagan> Ian_Corne: cool so its working then
<fagan> well there is a performence problem at the moment I think
<jo-erlend> yes, I've tried Ubuntu One so many times, with great enthusiasm... I've _never_ been able to use it properly for any longer periods of time than an hour or two. Never. Such a shame.
<Ian_Corne> maybe that's it
<fagan> jo-erlend: well we try pretty hard to improve it release on release but its not perfect so all we can do it try our best to give the best service possable
<fagan> jo-erlend: all I can suggest is copying the file to your share after your done with a version
<fagan> (when working with an autosaving application
<fagan> )
<fagan> oh the performace problem is fixed
<fagan> so it might be just your connection Ian_Corne
 * fagan gets back to what he was doing
<jo-erlend> I seriously hope it's time to stop adding new features to u1 soon, so we can get a cycle to harden it before 12.04 is released. Otherwise, I think it has to be removed from the default install unless Ubuntu really wants to destroy its own reputation. Being told that a file has been saved, when in fact nothing has been saved, can really have some quite destructive consequences.
<fagan> jo-erlend: we are always hardening there are a lot less bugs and its a lot faster than it used to be. We do want to make it the best cloud platform around and that is a big goal
<fagan> jo-erlend: the only thing I can say is we are working on it and hopefully it will get better in the future
<jo-erlend> yes, but if it sometimes deletes -- or doesn't save -- your documents, then it doesn't really matter how fast it is. And stuff like that can kill a reputation. It doesn't matter much if Unity is nice if you can't trust that your files will be available. But it really _has to_ be perfect by 12.04.
<jo-erlend> I'll see if I can find a good bug report, or file one. And I'll see if I can reproduce it in other instances too.
<fagan> jo-erlend: well it did save them it just created copies because the one on the machine diverged from the one on your computer
<fagan> since it was so slow to upload
<jo-erlend> it saved the filename, but none of the content.
<jo-erlend> 0 bytes.
<jo-erlend> an instance like that could've gotten me fired if this was a business context.
<fagan> jo-erlend: but there were versions with the content right?
<jo-erlend> it seems to have refused any further updates after the initial save that gave it the filename, because the file already existed.
<jo-erlend> fagan, none that were uploaded, no. Only the filename.
<jo-erlend> it didn't delete stuff from my home computer. But the point is that it told me that it had uploaded new revisions onto my personal cloud and it hadn't. And I didn't get any error messages at all.
<fagan> jo-erlend: but it did sync the proper version
<fagan> ?
<fagan> Go to the web interface and check if the file was actually uploaded
<jo-erlend> actually... I wondered about that while I was writing. There was only one file in my Ubuntu One folder on my home computer. But as I wrote, I was told it synked 2 files, 3 files, etc. However, none of those conflict-files were uploaded.
<jo-erlend> fagan, I have. There is only one file there, and it's 0 bytes.
<jo-erlend> so... "Ubuntu lied to me" :)
<jo-erlend> "My Ubuntu ate my paper!"
<fagan> jo-erlend: oh so I think I know whats going on. You changed the file so many times it tried to reupload repeatedly and thats why there are so many versions
<fagan> so every time it changed it stopped uploading and tried to upload the next version
<jo-erlend> fagan, that's the default in Ubuntu, though, so that shouldn't happen.
<jo-erlend> why doesn't Ubuntu One use bzr?
<fagan> until it got confused :D
<fagan> jo-erlend: it wouldnt make much sense to use bzr
<jo-erlend> how come?
<fagan> jo-erlend: well it would create a lot of overhead but there is something being done from what I remember of last weeks UDS sessions
<fagan> I dont remember the details though
<jo-erlend> fagan, but it did say it was sync-ing and it did confirm that it had been synced. If there are conflicts, then at least it should notify the user.
<fagan> jo-erlend: it says syncing when it is doing it. Then it gives confirmation that its finished
<jo-erlend> right.
<jo-erlend> and it confirmed something that didn't happen.
<fagan> jo-erlend: well it did finish but it started again because it needed to reupload because of the changes
<fagan> jo-erlend: id say if the upload worked faster it wouldnt have happened id say
<fagan> jo-erlend: sorry about the problem though
<jo-erlend> fagan, then the u1 client only relies on inotify or something like that?
<jo-erlend> hmm. Or maybe LibreOffice Writer actually does change the document with each autosave, even if the document haven't been changed in any way since the last autosave?
<jo-erlend> in that case, I'd say that's probably a bug in LibreOffice as well?
<fagan> jo-erlend: yeah it watches the folders and waits for changes and if there is a write it uploads
<fagan> jo-erlend: id say it is just the two having issues with each other, libreoffice doing the autoupdate probably did the entire thing
<fagan> jo-erlend: if you could make it save after longer periods it would fix it I think
<jo-erlend> yes, but I'm concerned about less experienced users. I don't really recommend tweens for those, but still.
<fagan> jo-erlend: well maybe we can fiddle with the default config of open office and turn down the duration a bit just in case people are on slower internet connections?
<fagan> Ill look into it tomorrow and see what can be done
<jo-erlend> fagan, any idea why LibreOffice should autosave a document that hasn't been changed since the last save?
<jo-erlend> because if that is the issue, then the way I'd fix it, is to prevent LO from doing that. Seems pointless to me.
<fagan> jo-erlend: it works on time not revisions I suppose
<jo-erlend> fagan, yes, but that timeloop could check to see if the document has been changed in any way since the last save? I mean... That seems like a natural thing to do in any case. What if you store directly to a memory card and then go away for a week? When you come back, the card will have been overwritten so many times, it's no longer functional :)
<fagan> jo-erlend: yeah id say LO could do it better so if you can fix it that would be awesome :)
<jo-erlend> that is beyond my capabilities, I'm afraid. But I'm really good at nagging on about stuff, so I can give it a go in #documentfoundation :>
 * rye is reading jo-erlend story...
<jo-erlend> for all I know, there is a valid reason for it acting that way.
<rye> file is not saved but notification says otherwise? hmmmm
<fagan> rye is the perfect one to answer this jo-erlend
<jo-erlend> nice!
 * fagan is just applying his month and a half experience with u1 stuff :)
<jo-erlend> fagan, oh. :)
<fagan> jo-erlend: im an intern I was just presuming that everyone else was finished for the day so wanted to give an answer
<kamusin> sorry for ask this folks but have any body seen to nessita?
<jo-erlend> fagan, I appreciate it! :)
<rye> bug #741165
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 741165 in ubuntuone-client "Bubble notification states "successful upload" even if the file upload failed (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/741165
<fagan> kamusin: she was at UDS but I presume there is some ubuflu going around so not here today
<rye> jo-erlend, ^ that is the first part of the problem you have experienced
<jo-erlend> rye, that's one of the issues.
<jo-erlend> right.
<jo-erlend> rye, did you get the other one?
 * rye continues reading
<kamusin> fagan, yeah.. I saw her at budapest..
<fagan> kamusin: yeah id say check back tomorrow around 3PM UTC
<fagan> kamusin: hopefully she will be around then :)
<kamusin> excelent, by the way I have some bad user experiences with banshee and ubuntu one extension that really need atention, so if any u1 developer can help me I really appreciated
<rye> jo-erlend, the other one was that the uploaded content was of size 0?
<Ian_Corne> fagan: It's upto 80K files now
<Ian_Corne> I guess it's just taking ages to look locate all the files
<jo-erlend> rye, yes, that was the net result. None of the conflict files were made available.
<Ian_Corne> evethough I have an ssd so it should be pretty fast
<rye> jo-erlend, the .u1conflict files and folders are completely ignored by syncdaemon and they will not be uploaded
<rye> jo-erlend, you are using 11.04 version, right?
<fagan> kamusin: id say you should be talking to dobey instead then
<rye> jo-erlend, are you now on the machine that had the files moved to *.u1conflict ?
<jo-erlend> rye, in this case, I was actually considering just picking up my laptop and just leave the house, since I knew it was saved and uploaded onto u1, and I was told that everything was fine. In this case, that would just be extremely annoying, but in a business context... You can't tell your boss that your computer ate your homework. :)
<fagan> nessita doesnt handle the banshee plugin
<jo-erlend> rye, I am using 11.04, yes. And all updates are installed. And I am on that computer, yes.
<fagan> Ian_Corne: it should have no issue finding the files
<rye> jo-erlend, eeexactly, raising the priority and will start poking thisfred about this (Eric)
<Ian_Corne> fagan: issues as in, doing it slowly :p
<Ian_Corne> or maybe it's just failing every seconds and restarting and that's why it's taking so long
<Ian_Corne> I don't know :)
<fagan> rye: any idea what Ian_Corne's problem is?
<Ian_Corne> is there a special log i could check?
<kamusin> fagan, I see, any way I need to talk with her ;)
<Ian_Corne> I'm on a pretty backbone unfirewalled connection
<fagan> kamusin: cool anyway :D
<rye> Ian_Corne, the log is at ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<rye> jo-erlend, could you please grep the ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/*.log* for the name of the file and whether there are related DOES_NOT_EXIST entries?
<jo-erlend> rye, you mean the document name? There is no log file for it.
<jo-erlend> oh...I actually deleted those conflict-files and replaced it with the final version.
<jo-erlend> what I can do, though, is to recreate it. That's useful in any case.
<rye> jo-erlend, basically you were editing a file and it kept generating the conflicts, right?
<jo-erlend> rye, right.
<rye> jo-erlend, this bug #718924 was about this type of behavior
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 718924 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "self conflict while saving the same file a lot (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 112)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/718924
<fagan> nice see this is why rye is so much better to ask questions to :D
<jo-erlend> oh... Is u1 written in Python?
<fagan> jo-erlend: yep
<fagan> and a bit in C
<jo-erlend> perhaps I can be of some use anyway then. :)
<fagan> and a bit in Vala
<fagan> I think im about done for the day :)
<jo-erlend> ok, I need a break and then I'll try to recreate it.
<fagan> ralsina: if you see my pm ill get back to you tomorrow about it
<Ian_Corne> It's upto 120K files discovered already :)
<Ian_Corne> It's also using 60% of my ram...
<Ian_Corne> and 100% cpu
<Ian_Corne> rye: if you're something with this information ^
<jo-erlend> firefox bookmark sync still doesn't seem to be working?
#ubuntuone 2011-05-17
<Viking667> I'm having a problem I can't find the answer to. Ever since I signed up to Ubuntu One, my client either shows "You have to have an internet connection to use Ubuntu One" or if I start it as u1sdtool -c, then it displays "File sync starting..." and never seems to get any further.
<Viking667> I've obviously got an internet connection, as it's what I'm using now to talk with. But what's u1sdtool and ubuntuone-client-control-panel expecting?
<Viking667> I'm currently browsing through the FAQ now...
<Viking667> For what it's worth, I've disconnected my "device" (remove) and reconnected it again, the folder has two text files (less than 1k) and a symlink in. Hardly hard work.
<Viking667> sorry about that - IRC's been acting up a bit since the past three-four days.
<Viking667> Sorry about that, folks - I keep getting disconnected from the IRC server.
<Viking667> hm. Is the log of the channel publically viewable?
<elopio> \leave
<Viking667> hm. Something's weird here... UbuntuOne finally starts working, but only once I've logged out of Unity and logged back in using Gnome (Metacity)...
<Viking667> Now I've gone back to Unity, things are working - but I couldn't get it going any way else while I was still originally logged into Unity.
<Chipaca> Viking667: very weird indeed
<mandel> morning all!
<Viking667> wow!  You're the first life this channel has had since I joined, eight hours ago.
<fagan> morning all
 * fagan was just making coffee 
<fagan> ralsina: ping
<JamesTait> Good morning all!
<fagan> morning JamesTait
<mandel> ok, some one was to hear about a terrible monday?
<mandel> had the worst day ever yesterday
<fagan> mandel: what happened?
 * fagan was in bed all day yesterday was pretty bad too :D
<mandel> facundobatista: here it goes, just after uds, the girl I have been 8 years going out with made the lugagge and left home saying see did not want to see me. On monday I got attack by a dog http://yfrog.com/h2nljscj. Went to the doctor and after that decided to walk my dog. While doing so he saw the chiguagua he hates and went after him. The chiguaga decided to run out of the park so I had to run after him for 30 min around Barcelona, but unf
<mandel> On top of that I have strong reasons to believe that the owner of the chiguagu is a prostitute that work in a club in the area near the park
<mandel> fucking great monday, isn't it?
<fagan> mandel: shit man thats the definition of a bad monday
<fagan> I think people write songs about that
<mandel> I would not be surprised, I think a movie would be more appropiate, you could see me nearly being ran ver by a bus
<fagan> mandel: dude the only thing that could have been worse is getting hit by a bus too or a plane knowing your luck
<mandel> yes, bu todays seems to be better :)
<fagan> mandel: did you walk under a ladder or something?
<mandel> don't know, I think the windows project has a cast or something
<mandel> looks like someone does not want me to finish it
<fagan> mandel: well its like the sprint all over again cursed
<fagan> mandel: you have disturbed the gods
<mandel> looks like it
<fagan> mandel: does your computer seem like its breaking? Id say thats next to go wrong if something is to go wrong that is :)
<mandel> well, I'm having issues with the vm...
 * fagan is supprised he got the next thing to go wrong correct
<fagan> (must be personal experience of crap going wrong in 3s)
<fagan> Anyhow anything you need just ask mandel ill help
<mandel> no worries, everything is ok :)
<fagan> Im actually going to try learn a bit of twisted today
<fagan> mandel: still its no problem just ping if you need something and ill get to it
<nigelb> mandel: not sure if you can beat mine.  I ended up being awake till 4 am.  Having a crappy tuesday too.
<fagan> holy crap the graphical overview of twisted fills in a lot of blanks after looking at the code for so long
<fagan> nigelb: I have pretty bad insomnia I do that at least 3 times a week
<nigelb> fagan: Glad I'm not alone. I should just freelance so I can live with the insomnia
<mandel> nigelb: if is worse than breaking an 8 year relationship, being attacked by a dog and be responsible for another one being killed, then yes you win
<fagan> nigelb: well I read when I cant sleep so its not a total loss
<nigelb> mandel: ugh. *hugs*
<nigelb> mandel: you've had a far far far worse day :(
<mandel> nigelb: yes, was shit
<nigelb> mandel: I hope you're taking a day off and dealing with it.
<fagan> nigelb: if it were me id want to work through it
<nigelb> fagan: nerd.
<nigelb> :-P
<fagan> id probably work better with it :)
<mandel> nigelb: I'm planning some holidays to get lost
<nigelb> mandel: Good idea :)
<fagan> mandel: what would you think would be a good way to practice using twisted like is there anything that I can play with?
<fagan> mandel: like how did you learn it or did you just do it on the job
<mandel> fagan: I wrote a small client server app that did a little exaple of a twiiter app
<fagan> mandel: oh interesting well ill keep reading and do something like that then when I get my head around it
 * fagan break
<duanedesign> moening all
<ralsina> good morning ubuntuone
<mandel> ralsina: to my excuse, I've found that it usually works
<mandel> did you try the url?
<ralsina> mandel: not yet
<mandel> ralsina: can you, i'm curious, and tell the wife its an experiment
<ralsina> mandel: finding wifi in Istambul is about as hard as it sounds.
<ralsina> jajaja
<ralsina> will try it
<ralsina> what url?
<mandel> ralsina: twitter, I'm not pc and I'm sure the url would break the code of conduct for sure
<ralsina> mandel: ok, checking...
<ralsina> how's your bite?
<ralsina> mandel: well, the *images* don't work ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: and the videos?
<ralsina> mandel: I am in a bar in downtown istambul. I am not going to try
<mandel> ralsina: oh, common!
<nessita> hi ralsina, mandel
<ralsina> really, turkish prison?
<ralsina> hi nessita
<mandel> nessita: hola :)
<nessita> ralsina: I woke up too early due to jet lag (I landed yesterday), I decided to pass by to see how things are going
<ralsina> yesterday? Whoa. did your plane get kidnapped and sent to cuba or something? ;-)
<nessita> hehehe
<mandel> ralsina: so, yesterday besides the dog attack, I got a chiguagua ran over by a car, great wekk!
<mandel> week*
<ralsina> well, if it was the evil chihuahua...
<mandel> yes, but I had to ran after him for 30 min before it got ran over
<mandel> not pleasent
<mandel> ralsina: you did not check the videos? I'm disappointed I would
<ralsina> mandel: turkish prison. Not going there.
<ralsina> mandel: need any reviews? If you don't, I will take a shot at the installer wireframes
<mandel> ralsina: well, I'm sure you will get lots of cigarretes if you tell them how to get to porn :)
<ralsina> I doubt there's wifi in prison ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: not just yet, I'm moving from the qtreactor to the txnamedpipes reactor, when I'm done I'll let you know
<mandel> as usual I have to patch ubuntuone-dev-tools before :(
<ralsina> oh, cool
<ralsina> ping me at will
 * fagan back
<fagan> win 8
<beuno> win 9
<beuno> I win!
<fagan> beuno: hah there are only 8 windows :D
 * fagan is using irssi and forgot the /
<beuno> fagan, I have 24 over here, so I guess I double win?  :p
<mandel> win 2000
<mandel> beat me!
<mandel> ;)
<fagan> beuno: thats more pro than me :D
<beuno> mandel, I think win 2000 is enough beating for you  :)
<mandel> or even better win server 2008
 * beuno shivers
<duanedesign> can someone help me understand an entry in a syncdaemon.log?
<Chipaca> duanedesign: no, sorry
<Chipaca> they're arcane arcana
<Chipaca> :-p
<Chipaca> duanedesign: shoot
 * mandel goes to walk the dog and talk the talk
<mandel> or something like that ;)
<duanedesign> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608932/ <5731
<duanedesign> i mean 5721
<duanedesign> i guess my question is their a way to determine if a quit is user instigated or not
<rye> duanedesign, 2011-05-16 15:03:43,156 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.InteractionInterfaces - DEBUG - Quit requested - dbus quit() called
<fagan> its a lot easier to make a logbot than I thought
 * fagan wants to make mandel's your mother bot :D
<ralsina> I will be leaving in a few minutes to switch to another bar and start hacking quietly. I will check every now and then but will be mostly away so I can focus a bit.
<fagan> ralsina: cool have a glass of whatever and relax :)
<fagan> That reminds me of a joke my dad makes when he preforms he says to a person leaving the stage "nice job now go up to the bar and get what ever your paying for"
<fagan> I dont know why but people love that joke
<ralsina> fagan: I could show you a picture of what I mistakenly thought was a small beer but it would need something for scale. It's .7 liters
<fagan> ralsina: wow thats a big beer
<fagan> well its like a pint
<ralsina> no, it's like 1.4 pints
<ralsina> imperial ones.
<fagan> ahhh
<fagan> Im bad with scales :)
<ralsina> I didn't drink it all though
<fagan> ralsina: well you arent a heavy drinker anyway
<jo-erlend> you didn't drink it all?! That's alcohol abuse.
<ralsina> fagan: I am *working*
<fagan> ralsina: very true
<ralsina> jo-erlend: let'sput it this way. Efes Pilsen is not exactly the beer of the gods.
<jo-erlend> hehe, ok :)
<ralsina> and it's like a freaking cognac cup full of it.
<fagan> hah
<ralsina> ok, onwards to coding
<fagan> onwards and upwards
<duanedesign> rye: do yo havr a wuick desond
<duanedesign> ugh
<rye> duanedesign, ParseError
<rye> duanedesign, severe parse error, exiting()
<duanedesign> do you hsve a quick second*
<rye> duanedesign, sure
<duanedesign> boy te second try was not much beter :P
<duanedesign> of I can across a bug. It was realted to something that has been bugging me for awhile
<duanedesign> bug 766728 <-- i think yo had one similar to this
<ubot4> duanedesign: Bug 766728 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/766728 is private
<duanedesign> so then yesterday I came across, bug 777715
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 777715 in ubuntuone-client "No add computer if "ubuntuone" folder has wrong permissions (affects: 1) (heat: 83)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/777715
<rye> duanedesign, hm
<duanedesign> so is it likely these are caused by user encrypted $home
<rye> duanedesign, we see IOErrors in ecryptfs folders, permission denied... hmmm
<rye> duanedesign, i guess the only way to find out is to migrate to an encrypted home directory
<duanedesign> hmm, brb, sister showed up. I guess I ll anwer the door :P
<rye> duanedesign, i am dropping my user account on my netbook and creating the encrypted home there
 * mandel back
<CardinalFang> karni, hi hi.  Good morningorafternoon.
<karni> Hi CardinalFang =)
<CardinalFang> karni, testing the code now.  Boot-time triggers are a pain to test.
<karni> Good morning in Universal Greeting Time =)
<karni> CardinalFang: true
<CardinalFang> karni, my Cursor from media store .query() was null last night, and I don't know why yet.
<karni> CardinalFang: Oh, I see.
<CardinalFang> Not many good docs about it.  May be a timing problem?  Dunno.
<karni> CardinalFang: I'll happily look at your code once I'm done with fixing logging (almost there).
<CardinalFang> Okay.
<karni> CardinalFang: Help me phrase this. Once user turns on the debug logging, I want to let him know that "You have turned on logging just for this application run. Once your problem occurs again, please come back and use the <b>Send logs</b> option. Thank you!" but I don't think the first sentence is very clear.
<karni> *Help me please ;)
<karni> "We will log some details till next time you run Ubuntu One Files." is a little better I think :)
<fagan> are we having a standup today?
 * fagan doesnt know anymore when standups happen :D
<CardinalFang> karni, how about, "Logging is on for a brief period, so that the phone can report details about your experience.  Please return and hit 'Send Logs' when you see a problem."
<karni> CardinalFang: sounds good, thank you :)!
<CardinalFang> karni, Even cooler would be to post a notification so the user can fire off "send logs" without having to dig.  Maybe a "Collecting logs" persistent Notification, and a "Send" / "Stop collecting" dialog box.
 * fagan gets back to what he is doing and presumes there is no standup 
 * beuno hugs karni and CardinalFang for all their hard work
 * CardinalFang hugs beuno back.
 * karni plays hal and hugs beuno 
<karni> ^_^
<fagan> group hug how cute
 * fagan breaks up the hug its occupying your arms that should be coding :D
 * beuno claims tests are running
<karni> CardinalFang: that's a nice idea. although startForeground is a Service call, isn't it? Alternatively, we could post a non-persistent notification "title: Collecting logs subtitle: Tap here to send.", and if the user taps 'Clear notifications', he/she can simply go back into the Preferences to send them. What do you think?
<CardinalFang> karni, sure.
<karni> CardinalFang: It's so exciting coming up with ideas and building things from nothing :)!
<karni> CardinalFang: cool!
<fagan> karni: its really cool to hear someone so pumped :)
<karni> fagan: \o/
 * fagan can just feel the energy 
<karni> fagan: it's cool to have a cool team!
<beuno> karni is pumped 24/7
<karni> haha
<fagan> hehe
<beuno> we need to inject him with tranqualizers at night to get him to sleep for a few hours
<karni> hahahah
 * karni chuckles
<fagan> beuno: its like powering down a machine
<beuno> fagan, exactly
 * fagan is more like one of those windup clapping monkeys than a machine :D
<karni> fagan: hahah ;D
<karni> fagan: I'm assuming that's just being funny and not rough on yourself :)
<fagan> karni: hah yeah :D
<alecu> ralsina, mandel: ping.
<fagan> alecu: it might take ralsina a while to answer
<alecu> fagan, why?
<fagan> alecu: he said he was going to go away and focus on coding and probably not check back for a while
<alecu> ack
 * alecu checks the irc logs
<fagan> its about an hour or so back
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm looking for the app icon we got from beuno some time back already. I was 110% sure you commited it to a branch that simply hasn't been merged, but I can't find it anywhere :<
<CardinalFang> karni, It's local.  One sec.
<karni> CardinalFang: Thanks
<CardinalFang> karni, here:  lp:~cmiller/ubuntuone-android-files/2011-icons    I haven't looked lately, but I think there's something left to add, or else I would have pushed it up already.
<karni> CardinalFang: thanks, I'll have a look!
<CardinalFang> karni, I gave the specs URL to beuno a while back, and made Notification icons from what I had.  I think the medium-density isn't right.  Something.
<beuno> I emailed people complaining about that yesterday
<karni> CardinalFang: so you've gone that far and started doing them yourself! big up. Don't we have design people for it :)?
<CardinalFang> karni, I will make a script to use ImageMagick to check the sanity of what is in there.
<karni> CardinalFang: you're so cool! :)
<CardinalFang> karni, No, ImageMagick is cool.  I just downloaded it.
<karni> CardinalFang: :D :D
<ralsina> alecu: pong
<alecu> ralsina, mandel has briefed me on the various issues going on in barcelona, and we'll mumble on 15' regarding design
<ralsina> alecu: ok
<alecu> ralsina, care to join us?
<CardinalFang> karni, I just looked, and that's not right.  I'll ping you in a moment about a new branch.
<karni> CardinalFang: okey. take your time Chad, just wanted to hear were we're at :) one thing at a time.
<ralsina> alecu: I am trying to get into the management call with no success whatsoever
<ralsina> alecu: looks like someone broke the internets. I have like 23 second delay on IRC too :-D
<ralsina> I meant :-(
<alecu> ralsina, yeah: third world ISPs. They suck.
<CardinalFang> karni, same branch updating.  I'm sure some sizes are wrong.  They should scale internally, but not be beautiful.
<karni> CardinalFang: Got it, thanks :)
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm thinking if the 'Clear logs' preference is necessary at all. Maybe we should just delete the (one and only) log file once we send it?
<karni> CardinalFang: actually, I think we should do that, to avoid duplicate log submission
<CardinalFang> karni, keep the log in a circular or finite-sized linked-list?  Is it in memory, or on disk?
<karni> CardinalFang: It so happened before that when I tried sending it by reading them into a string and putting in an e-mail _body_, it didn't fit into memory (and often crashed). So currently I attach the log file. Logs are appended to a plain text file, however I did
<karni> automatically delete the file every now and then if it was bigger than some resonable size limit (below a 1MB IIRC)
<karni> CardinalFang: Since we're talking about that, there's another thing to discuss. Privacy. We currently use e-mail to send the logs. We could use a POST to a server, however we then can't ask for further feedback.
<karni> CardinalFang: so, we should decide on a most sensible solution. If we're to submit logs to an e-mail, we must have a separate inbox, because sending them to my @canonical mail will be simply unproffesional.
<karni> beuno: You mentioned the Oops infrastructure once that we could possibly use for "Oops" reporting from the Android app. Is that still applicable? Does it have some aggregation or browsing capabilities better than just a list of files? (In which case we can have our own, few-line php script to receive logs via POST)
<CardinalFang> karni, Maybe those Launchpad folks have some way to add bugs without having credentials already, via HTTP post.
<karni> CardinalFang: do you happen to know if the default Android report crashing to the market work on versions <2.2 ?
<CardinalFang> karni, I do not know.
<karni> CardinalFang: I was thinking about that today as well! That would be crazy awesome, submit private bug reports with attachments.
<karni> CardinalFang: I guess I'll just head to #launchpad and ask :)
<CardinalFang> karni, I've taken possession of a book for you, from statik. Will deliver in London.
<karni> CardinalFang: yaaaay thank you \o/ !
<karni> statik: Thank you very much!! =)
<beuno> karni, we need to talk about oopses, server-side oopses are already integrated
<karni> beuno: yeah, that's another topic to discuss. For any Android/iPhone app.
 * fagan has an idea for something I can do as a project to learn twisted
<fagan> ralsina: I was thinking of making a thing that skips the song on a voting system from the people listening
<fagan> would that be a good way to practice?
 * fagan just wants to make sure that its a good idea before trying :)
<ralsina> I am not sure I understand what that is
<fagan> ralsina: well all I was thinking was making a server that listens and the client sends a message to skip and if 75% of the connected clients say skip then do it
<fagan> Im trying to think simple :)
<ralsina> listens to what and skips what?
<fagan> ralsina: oh music thats playing
<fagan> ralsina: I know how to do that already so that isnt hard
<ralsina> I now really don't understand what you are talking about
<fagan> ralsina: hah ill just do it and it then its cool
<ralsina> try to describe it in 5 sentences and pastebin it
<fagan> ok
<dobey> i think he means internet radio
<dobey> like an icecast stream with a skip feature
<dobey> sounds like a horrible idea for a "feature"
<ralsina> dobey: so the server will skip the song if the listeners don't like it?
<dobey> right
<dobey> well if N% don't like it. the other M% will be pissed if they do :)
<ralsina> dobey, fagan: "interesting" :-)
<fagan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/609032/
<fagan> dobey: yeah correct
<dobey> i don't think the twisted developers know how to use twisted, though… so i'm not sure how it would help understanding it
<fagan> well actually its a feature in itunes that I noticed thats why I thought of it
<dobey> anyway, back to reocvery mode for me. stupid cold killing my swap days :(
<fagan> dobey: awh
<fagan> dobey: I think I kicked my flu
<fagan> ralsina: so does that sound like a nice idea to practice I dont want to be learning on the company dime if its not actually any good :)
<ralsina> learn twisted: +1 -- trying to learn it on a feature for *our* code... +5 ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: hah well is there anything that would be easy enough for me to do in our code at the moment
<dobey> get rid of twisted: +100
<fagan> dobey: /me is on it give me 1 year
<duanedesign>  /r
<fagan> hah lol didnt notice the time EOD but ill probably still fiddle about with it after work a bit :)
<CardinalFang> karni, did those icons help?
<karni> CardinalFang: oh man, I lost it on the way, sorry :/ I changed the logging thingy a little and didn't make it to the icons yet.
<karni> CardinalFang: I've got the branch, will use it shortly.
<karni> CardinalFang: I wanted to make sure I get the logging right this time, so that people can actually correctly send useful feedback.
<beuno> karni, CardinalFang, you guys up for some mumblin?
<karni> beuno: sure!
<CardinalFang> beuno, I'm in a busy place.  Kind of loud, but I'll try.
<CardinalFang> Maybe it will be okay.
<beuno> CardinalFang, you there?
<CardinalFang> beuno, yes.
<beuno> CardinalFang, mumbleses?
<fagan> :) just checked my bank balance and I can buy my dad a new computer for fathers day next month
<CardinalFang> karni, of icons, there may be a place to continue to keep the cloud image, but all launcher and home-screen icons should be the new ones from beuno.  It's entirely possible I missed a icon to overwrite.
<karni> CardinalFang: ah, okey :) thanks
<karni> CardinalFang: slick icon. it's more colorful then UBuntu One Music ( I guess they should be more or less similar :D )
<CardinalFang> karni, yes, should be the same!
<karni> My natty hung o_O
<karni> ddms you naughty boy
<fagan> ddms?
<fagan> ooooh the android development thingy
<karni> fagan: exactly, dalvik debug monitor server
<Scunizi> Can Tomboy be sync'd to Ubuntu One and a LAN NAS at the same time?
<fagan> Scunizi: you mean with snowy?
<fagan> if so yes
<fagan> it should anyway
<Scunizi> What's snowy?  I haven't heard of that.
<fagan> Scunizi: thats the one in tomboy itself
<Scunizi> A plugin?
<fagan> Scunizi: yep
<fagan> http://live.gnome.org/Snowy
<Scunizi> hummm. I haven't seen that in Tomboy.. at least under that name.
<fagan> well it might not say the name but thats the only other sync
<fagan> so it must be it
<Scunizi> That's what's used for sync natively in Tomboy?
<fagan> id say try it and see if it works
<fagan> it should though
<fagan> Scunizi: yep
<fagan> but ubuntu one notes works more or less the same way
<fagan> so either one works just fine
<mainerror> karni, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-files/+bug/766223/comments/2
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 766223 in ubuntuone-android-files "U1F should comply with system theme, not WebUI theme (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,New]
<mainerror> right, I was already thinking :)
<Scunizi> Humm. I'm looking at the Sync tab in Tomboy which I have setup with Ubuntu One..  and would like to add one to sync with a NAS on my network.. But once sysc is setup it looks to be "fixed" with no additions.
<karni> mainerror: :)
<fagan> Scunizi: it might be built in I havent looked at it for ages
<fagan> so it might not be a plugin any more
<Scunizi> k.. thanks.. I'll investigate some more..
<fagan> Scunizi: cool it definitely should work
<fagan> (I cant see why it wouldnt)
<karni> Interesting. U1 stuck on a 34 KiB file. MakeFile and Upload are pending.
<karni> And I've seen the "Uploading to your personal cloud" already twice.
<karni> whoa, finally. 34KiB file in 3 minutes. Something must have slowed it down.
<dobey> Scunizi: i don't think you can set up two separate sync services in tomboy simultaneously. would be better to ask the tomboy developers about that, i think
<fagan> dobey: i just suggested try it and see I would have thought it should work
<dobey> don't assume things just work. but whether or not tomboy allows multiple sync services to be used simultaneously or not is a tomboy issue, not an issue with the u1 service or u1 apps. the tomboy UI isn't the most obvious in that respect, either.
<CardinalFang> karni, I think the music icon is older than the files icon.
<CardinalFang> beuno, ^
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm positive about that as well.
<beuno> CardinalFang, right. I'll have the designers trapped in a third-world country next week, I'll get all the design we need!
<CardinalFang> Yes!
<karni> beuno: =D
<karni> I added the hook to trigger uploads on wifi connectivity event, fixing an issue of content:// instead of file:// uri.
<rye> facundobatista, i am saving my document in libreoffice and it tells me the file has been modified
<rye> facundobatista, there is nobody else to modify it here, it is done in Ubuntu One UDF, is that ok?
<karni> beuno: CardinalFang: "wifi on" event now triggers auto upload as well. ( CardinalFang , I didn't add a wake lock in the receiver, because UpDown service acquires it as soon as it starts up, we can discuss this later)
<karni> let me check the sharing from gallery now.
<karni> Right, still null there. Have to fix it.
<beuno> coolses!
<facundobatista> rye, Ubuntu One shouldn't change it, unless it's downloading a new version from the server (libreoffice does not keep the file open, so u1 doesn't know you're using it)
<rye> facundobatista, Conflicting\ Test.odt.u1conflict
<facundobatista> rye, debug logs?
<rye> facundobatista, sure!
<karni> CardinalFang: pushed rev 77 to lp:~karni/ubuntuone-android-files/move-to-rest-api . dang, we're starting to work on this one as if it was trunk. I still should ping you for review comments (even if you haven't finished yet, I could start fixing).
<rye> facundobatista, chinstrap:/home/roman.yepishev/syncdaemon-debug-log-Conflicting_Test_odt.tar.bz2 file is called "Conflicting Test.odt" - i was actually testing the possibility of getting conflict
<rye> facundobatista, i added two log files that mention that file, since i keep syncdaemon.log files forever
<facundobatista> rye, thanks
<karni> CardinalFang: sharing from gallery works for you? It didn't work for me, because I had ~/Ubuntu One/Pictures instead of /~/Ubuntu One/Pictures (*resource* path), and this caused the null/IMAG123.jpg behaviour.
<CardinalFang> karni, no, it didn't work.  I didn't hook anything up at that end.
<CardinalFang> karni, I pushed my silly bit to  lp:~cmiller/ubuntuone-android-files/mtrapi-plus-photo-catcher
<CardinalFang> karni, trying to merge your recent changes back down.
<CardinalFang> Ooo, successful merge.  No conflicts.  Weird!
<beuno> you guys need to try harder to break things
<CardinalFang> Ah, but compilation error.  Hashutil.sha something.
<facundobatista> rye, which client version are you using?
<rye> facundobatista, latest and greatest
<facundobatista> rye, stable or nightlies?
<CardinalFang> karni, my  com.ubuntuone.rest.util.HashUtil  doesn't have .sha1(File) , it seems.
<rye> facundobatista, 1.7+r984-35~natty1, nightlies
<facundobatista> rye, great, thanks
<karni> CardinalFang: yayx, I'll push that sorry
<karni> CardinalFang: pull lp:~karni/+junk/u1-jra
<karni> CardinalFang: no conflicts? w00t
<karni> =)
<karni> CardinalFang: to beautiful to be true, I felt I've been stepping in your foot steps :)
<karni> *footprints
<karni> Man my English sucks.
<CardinalFang> karni, You'd hate my Polish.
<karni> hahah
<karni> CardinalFang: I did cheat a little though. I'm not using contentResolver.openInputStream() but the DATA field (which is an absolute path) from Media ContentProvider, to pass a 'file://' Uri to the method that computes a file hash. I shouldn't do it that way, it works only because these files are on SD card which we can freely read.
<facundobatista> rye, libreoffice writes on the file every 40msecs! :( yes, syncdaemon should support it, but it makes the debugging very hard!
<karni> facundobatista: 40ms wow :O
<facundobatista> karni, and sometimes it opens the file for writing, and closes it, and didn't change it!
<rye> facundobatista, 40msecs?
<facundobatista> (so SD works, hashes the file, and then do nothing)
<karni> facundobatista: hah! o_O
<facundobatista> 2011-05-17 13:59:34,347 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: FS_FILE_CLOSE_WRITE, kwargs: {'path': '/home/rtg/Documents/Conflicting Test.odt'}
<facundobatista> 2011-05-17 13:59:34,380 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: FS_FILE_CLOSE_WRITE, kwargs: {'path': '/home/rtg/Documents/Conflicting Test.odt'}
<karni> O_O oh man, that's nasty
<rye> i'd say this is a bit crazy
<facundobatista> 2011-05-17 13:59:34,393 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: FS_FILE_CLOSE_WRITE, kwargs: {'path': '/home/rtg/Documents/Conflicting Test.odt'}
<facundobatista> agggggggg
<rye> facundobatista, ?
<facundobatista> rye, 13msecs ^
<karni> CardinalFang: just read your diff, nice man! One question - do we really need to broadcast that intent? We could simply call startService(intent), and only the MetaService would get that Intent.
<karni> All right, I'm seriously away this time cooking some food :P
<karni> Will be around though from time to time.
<facundobatista> rye, have to take my kid to some x-rays, will continue this debugging tomorrow!
<rye> facundobatista, ok, i'll try to find out at what point this is happening
<karni> CardinalFang: hey man, I hope you're not having problems. it should be rather easy to merge your diff to my branch.
<CardinalFang> karni, no problems.
<karni> CardinalFang: cool :)
#ubuntuone 2011-05-18
<DevilSolution> hi
<DevilSolution> why would xchat close itself?
<rye> mornings
<mandel> morning all!
<ralsina> morning mandel
<mandel> ralsina: hello hello!
<mandel> ralsina: guess what, yesterday walking the dog the owner of the chiguagua came to talk with me, the little fellow is dead and started crying on my shoulder
<mandel> I'm considering to write a short movie about this
<ralsina> mandel: :-(
<mandel> dark comedy seems to match the full week perfectly
<ralsina> well, at least she didn't stab you or anything
<mandel> ralsina: true, did I tell you I believe she is a 'mujer de dudosa forma de vivir' ?
<ralsina> yes you did
<ralsina> thus my concern about chihuahua-avenging-stabbiness
<mandel> ralsina: she was there crying I was wondering, should I hold her hand or something? Will she charge me for that? Do the people around know that?
<ralsina> groan
<ralsina> regardless, dead puppy, crying woman.... hand holding is appropiate, I assume
<mandel> I suppose
<mandel> I don't knoqw, Ill get back to code, at least windows is behaving now :)
<ralsina> cool, me too
<fagan> morning im still doing twisted stuff today ping me mandel if you have a merge
<mandel> ralsina: one question about the design of the windows port, we got a IOCPReactor that can use namedpipe, unfortunatly there is not integration between the IOCP twisted loop and Qt main loop.
<mandel> ralsina: with a SelectThreadedReactor that can be easily done, but makes the UI and the twisted main lopp be the same, which migh make the UI less responsive
<mandel> how about using two diff processes, communicate via some easy IPC supported in pythons level between the UI process and the sd and sso twisted main loops?
<ralsina> mandel: scary?
<ralsina> how unresponsive are we talking about here?
<mandel> ralsina: sso wont be a problem, sd might be an issue because the reactor is taking care os file uploads, downloads etc… + the UI
<mandel> where the UI of sd is the control panel
<ralsina> but the reactor is not really doing uploads, it's just telling sd to do them? Or am I confused
<mandel> ralsina: the reactor is taking care of dispatching the async ops
<mandel> so if we have lots of them, it will slow the UI
<ralsina> mandel: yes, but dispatching should take milliseconds
<mandel> I had the same conversation at #twisted, the consense there was, if you do lots of operation you will have issues with the UI
<ralsina> ;-(
<ralsina> ok then, if we must we must
<ralsina> are you thinking a simple queue or something like real RPC
<ralsina> because if it's a queue we can just use multiprocessing
<JamesTait> Hello people! :D
<mandel> ralsina: I was considering a q or something of the like
<mandel> ralsina: would simplify the solution, adding extra complexity in the reactor sounds like a dangerous thing to do
<ralsina> agreed
<ralsina> let's keep it as simple as possible
<ralsina> anyway, I think we can do it after we have it working
<mandel> ralsina: well, sd is working atm, I can change the reactor to the IOCPReactor and use named pipes for the 'dbus' like calls, lqter we make the control panel two processes, one uses the reactor for the calls, and they communicate via a q to a second process that has a very easy UI
<mandel> but then we are back to the question of, is this overeng?
<mandel> I'm split with the multiprocess idea or attempting to make the IOCPReactor smarter…
<ralsina> I suspect the multiprocess is "simpler" n the sense that there is nothing hard about it, but it does make the whole thing more complicated.
<ralsina> OtOH, the IOCPReactor changes would be local, but are probably two orders of magnitude harder to get right
<mandel> ralsina: exactly, I'm going to talk with our windows expert to see which is the best option
<ralsina> cool
<mandel> he might say something like, 'thats piss easy'
<ralsina> maybe he has a great idea on how to do it
<mandel> ralsina: other option is to move from a IOCPReactor to a SelectThreaded one
<ralsina> mandel: that's beyond my depth in twisted
<mandel> and do there the named pipe operations, if that is the case I can add the Qt inegration in like 20 min
<mandel> ralsina: I'm just typing random words with the word reactor attach to them to sound smart ;)
<ralsina> mandel: if it's 20 minutes, see you in half an hour! ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: I already have the integration with the threaded reactor done, I need the named pipes :D
<ralsina> hehehe, cool :-)
 * fagan break (going to buy la noire)
<duanedesign> morning all
<fagan> Damn la noire is out friday in Ireland, american people on youtube showing off that you got it first arent cool
<duanedesign> fagan: is that a playstation exclusive or are they also releasing it for xbox?
<fagan> duanedesign: rockstar do everything on both
<fagan> they cant afford not to
 * duanedesign nods
<fagan> duanedesign: I have an xbox so I hate that I missed out on heavy rain
<fagan> got to play a little bit of it and loved it
<fagan> duanedesign: I just bought brink too
<fagan> its very cool
<duanedesign> i have not gotten to play heavy rain yet
<fagan> duanedesign: its really interesting you can lose missions and that doesnt make you go back and have to do it again you just continue and it changes how the game turns out
<fagan> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> fagan: pong
<fagan> ralsina: just wondering am I going to the sprint too
<ralsina> fagan: good question. I didn't do the list, Chipaca did
<fagan> I got the email about me not having my travel details and it reminded me too
<ralsina> and he's away today
<fagan> ralsina: ah its cool we can sort it when he is around tomorrow
<ralsina> I suppose that if you are in marianna's list you are attending, but yes, check with chipaca tomorrow early
<fagan> sure thats cool
<ralsina> ok, back to the salt mines.
<gartral> idea for Ubuntu One: Add a shell account!
<gartral> oops, lost link, did anyone get my post?
<Guest9190> hello
<gord> hey guys, just wondering - are there any special requirements ubuntu one needs of a filesystem? basically i want to sync directly over to my samba share with a symlink and samba can't do much special filesystem stuff - all my music is too much for this small ssd drive
<ralsina> gord: basically, ubuntu one doesn't follow symlinks
<gord> ralsina, hrm.. so there is no solution to the problem that arises when you have a large amount of data to sync, but a small home directory?
<ralsina> you could sync on the samba server
<ralsina> explanation: create a UDF (ie: a folder you sync that's outside ~/Ubuntu One)
<gartral> gord: you can set the samba share/music as a syncable directory
<ralsina> sync that folder to the samba server and not to the SSD
<ralsina> I am not 100% sure udfs can be defined on mountpoints
<gord> whenever i have tried to do that in the past (and currently happens when i try now) all the ubuntu one options are greyed out in nautilus
<rye> gartral, UDFs cannot be defined on mountpoints, outside of $HOME and attempting to do that with bind mounts or mounting the folder within home can lead to sudden data removal from the server if syncdaemon notices the files are not there, i.e. folder is not yet mounted
<rye> hm
<ralsina> gord, so no udfs on  mountpoints, I'd suggest syncing a UDF on the samba server instead then.
<rye> i definitely need to come up with a simple one-file u1 uploader/downloader that can be used on the server
<ralsina> of course if it's a headless server doing that may be tricky
<gord> it is :)
<ralsina> gord: someday you will be able to just use streaming to the desktop ;-)
<rye> gord, u1 now has a REST HTTP file api that can make it extremely easy to do, actually
<rye> ralsina, like with Chipaca's u1-music?
<ralsina> rye: well, for downloads, but not for syncing
<rye> ralsina, aaaaand uploads! :)
<ralsina> rye: right ;-)
<ralsina> gord: bad news are, that costs you a few bucks a month
<gord> canonical employee ;)
<alecu> hello
<alecu> ralsina, gord works on the unity team
<ralsina> gord: good news are, it's free for you then ;-)
 * ralsina will never remember to check directory first
<rye> gord, you may try u1-music to see how it can work, but we need to poke Chipaca so that he fixes it to enable it working alongside of ubuntuone installation
<rye> ralsina, we need either to poke Chipaca or fix the package :)
<ralsina> poking chipaca will probably not work for a few days
<ralsina> or at least not achieve much, he's a busy bee :-)
<mandel> me
<mandel> or we don't have a stand up
<rye> bug #776386 - ping joshuahoover - do you recall where you have posted the instructions?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 776386 in ubuntuone-client "File Sync error (IOError with tritcask metadata) (affects: 5) (heat: 24)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/776386
<ralsina> me
<ralsina> alecu?
<alecu> me
<alecu> (writting notes)
<ralsina> fagan, standup if you are around
<fagan> oh didnt think we had one
<fagan> me
<gord> hrm, interesting - i'll have a poke later and see if i can come up with a solution that doesn't require re-uploading everything - streaming sounds perfect though :)
 * fagan writing notes
<ralsina> mandel, go ahead
<beuno> gord, we have magic uploads, so if you've uploaded files before, it won't upload them again
<mandel> DONE: Work on the idea of the IOCPReactor. Looked at the integration with Qt
<mandel> TODO: keep looking
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> DONE: mgmt call, hacked in designer a lot (installer wireframes), poked everyone in the right order (hopefully) to get everything signed off, misc stuff. Probably achieved my first food poisoning in this trip.
<ralsina> TODO: finish the damn wireframes, receive the final signoffs on dashboard & installer, start passing things around, see doctor
<ralsina> BLOCKED: see food poisoning above.
<ralsina> alecu?
<alecu> DONE: started a control panel branch to use qt + twisted
<alecu> TODO: work on that. Mumble with mandel.
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> FORGOT: have two candidates for the "windows guy" position already
<alecu> cool!
<ralsina> alecu: sadly it's not going to happen today, as we would really need ;-)
<dobey> λ DONE: nightlies fixes, UDS
<dobey> λ TODO: 11.10 nightlies
<dobey> λ BLCK: Still recovering from cold.
<fagan> now me then
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * got the basics of twisted figured out
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * do some coding to learn it proper
<fagan> Blocked
<fagan> * nope
<alecu> fagan, what are you reading for twisted?
<fagan> alecu: just learning the basics of how it works and how u1 is using it
<fagan> alecu: I didnt know much about it before other than it does networking mumbojumbo
<alecu> fagan, right. Do you plan to use any book or tutorial?
<ralsina> ok, alecu, mandel, nessita will be around later today
<ralsina> please ask her for any assistance you may need and she may be able to provide you
<fagan> alecu: I am using the tutorial but ordering the book later today
<ralsina> I will stop to go see the doctor, will try to be back ASAP
<alecu> ralsina, ack
<fagan> ralsina: double ack
<ralsina> Now, if you will excuse me, I have to look up the turkish conjugation of "to vomit"
<dobey> sigh, rain.
<cgregan> Hello U1 team....I'm having a bit of an issue with my file sync...anyone available to take a look?
<fagan> dobey: I love the rain :)
<fagan> cgregan: im sure if you said your issue someone will take a look when they have the chance
<fagan> so work away :)
<cgregan> So I got my hardware refresh on monday and signed into my account...I have my Documents folder synced and now it appears that although U1 is saying it only has 2 files left to sync (after 3 days BTW) half of my files are still missing.
<cgregan> and the web interface crashes when I attempt to use it to see what is up there
<fagan> cgregan: wow sounds bad
<cgregan> yeah fagan.....luckily I have my old drive so I can manually pull the files from it, but not quite the point
<cgregan> hoping there is merely an issue with something on the server side
<fagan> cgregan: could you pastebin the syncdaemon log from .cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<cgregan> fagan: sure
<fagan> that should give more info on whats going on with the sync from the computer
<fagan> the web interface should be cought by the oops thingy we have built in
<cgregan> fagan: it was
<cgregan> fagan: https://pastebin.canonical.com/47574/
<fagan> cgregan: well im not the greatest with the syncdaemon logs so ill let someone else answer it but there is a gateway timeout down at the bottom that may be it
<cgregan> fagan: I saw that...seemed bad
<rye> cgregan, re: web interface crash, could you please open the source of the page and look for "OOPS" word and copy the whole identifier in the comment and paste here?
<cgregan> fagan: it is currently trying to sync a rather large file, and maybe that it causing some trouble
<cgregan> rye: sure
<rye> gw timeout?
<fagan> rye: yeah
<dobey> file size should have no bearing on the web ui "crashing"; number of files might though
<rye> dobey, unless the shard the account on is under a heavy load and it crashes no matter what
<cgregan> rye: hmm...so just was able to get into the web UI
<cgregan> and it actually looks like the problem was when the files synced from my old machine
<cgregan> some directories have no content
<cgregan> so of course then no content is on my new machine
<rye> cgregan, some directories on the web ui don't have content, do you have the access to the old machine?
<cgregan> So although it has taken 3 days for the files to sync down (with 2 remaining) it is doing what it thinks is right
<cgregan> rye: I have access to the drive from the old machine
<cgregan> not the whole machine
<dobey> rye: but that has nothing to do with file size :)
<cgregan> I will double check the original content and get back to you with more details
<dobey> rye: that's just "always breaks, for everything"
<rye> dobey, true
<rye> cgregan, could you please also grab the ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log directory from the old machine drive so that we can see whether it believed it has synced everything
<cgregan> rye: certainly
<fagan> rye: hehe thats what I thought too but I only asked for the syncdaemon log :/
<fagan> I didnt believe that the notifications were telling the truth
<joshuahoover> rye: i think he's referring to removing ubuntuone which we have in this faq: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ/HowDoICompletelyRemoveAndReinstallUbuntuOne
<Chipaca> mandel: ping
<mandel> Chipaca: on the phone one sec
<fagan> oh Chipaca you are around 1 quick question am I on the list for the team sprint ralsina didnt know
<Chipaca> fagan: there is no list. When there is, I'll let you know either way.
<fagan> Chipaca: cool
<cgregan> rye: so confirmed...a ton of docs not synced from the old Documents folder. I have not copied them directly and OSDNotify tells me that over 4000 files are now being uploaded to U1
<cgregan> I also got the log dir
<cgregan> s/not/now
<rye> cgregan, could you please archive the log dir and send it to ubuntuone-support@canonical.com ?
<cgregan> rye: sure
<rye> joshuahoover, btw, i talked to launchpad team and flacoste said they have notified IS about the spam
<joshuahoover> rye: good :)
<mandel> Chipaca: I'm back sorry
<mandel> Chipaca: personla stuff with the ex-suegra etc...
<Chipaca> mandel: in Ubuntu you can't sync folders outside of your home. What's the restriction on Windows?
<Chipaca> mandel: uncomfortable essential conversations, i guess
<mandel> Chipaca: same thing, we did a map of the xdg_home dir to C:\Users\username
<Chipaca> is there a way to refer to "any folder under taht" that is comprehensible to windows users?
<mandel> Chipaca: let me find a msdn doc that uses the term
<mandel> 'cause I call it home folder
<dobey> i think they call it user profile folder or something like that
<mandel> Chipaca:  dobey is right, the call it profile folder
<dobey> <- smrt
<dobey> brb
<dobey> ok
<dobey> shen me niao!
<dobey> where did my Alt+F2 go?!
<dobey> anyone else using classic on up-to-date 11.04?
<Neoti> yep im on classic cos i HATE unity ...
<Chipaca> dobey: using unity in oneiric ... and settings daemon seems to be busted
<dobey> grr
<Chipaca> so gtk2 is all "YAY ITS 1992"
<dobey> stupid keyboard
<fagan> dobey: I love unity
<fagan> :)
<dobey> fagan: good for you
<Chipaca> that's quite an accomplishment for an irishman
 * Chipaca runs
<dobey> lol
<mandel> dobey: try the same shortcut as used in unity, maybe the got that screwed up
<dobey> don't make me laugh, my chest hurts :(
<Chipaca> dobey: ow, sorry :-/
<dobey> mandel: no no. my stupid keyboard
<fagan> Chipaca: lol we love unity in ireland too north and south :)
<Neoti> fagan: i hate unity .... why why why did they mess up a perfect desktop with unity ... ARGH!!!!! i used unity for a couple of days and got pissed off with it... switched back to classic
<dobey> my keyboard apparently ended up having the Fn lock turned off
 * dobey glares in the general direction of Redmond
<fagan> Neoti: I love it mainly because it suits how I like to work
<mandel> dobey: stop looking at me!
<fagan> Neoti: I use a lot of hotkeys in games and stuff so now I can apply that to my entire desktop
<dobey> uhm, ok, yall can stop arguing about unity and totally misusing the term "desktop" now
<fagan> although I really hate some stuff I love the multitasking and how good the search is
<Neoti> lol games what games ... ubuntu and games lol ... im only joking .... but they need to get Magic the gathering working on ubuntu .... then my move will be complete
<fagan> Neoti: heroes of newerth
<dobey> Chipaca: yeah, stupid cold :(
<Chipaca> dobey: does it also hurt if i <tiger pounce> TICKLE YOU!!!
<fagan> Neoti: if you can get a higher action per minute game other than starcraft ill give you a picture of a green dog
<dobey> Chipaca: physically, and emotionally, yes
<Neoti> Starcraft is cool... so im not going to even bother trying ....:)
<fagan> Neoti: well heroes of newerth and savage 2 are my fav games on linux
<fagan> savage 2 is free too so its even better :D
<dobey> yall are weird
<fagan> dobey: if you havent met me yet then you are only getting the half of my weirdness
<dobey> i met you, yes
<dobey> thankfully only briefly :)
<fagan> dobey: haha
 * fagan doesnt remember a few of the names of the people he met at lucid UDS
<fagan> I did meet as many people as I could so that was fun
<Neoti> fagan: i use to like playing recoil... but can not get wine to work properly with it...
<fagan> Neoti: I never use wine for games
<Neoti> fagen: what do you use then ?
<Neoti> fagan: what do you use then ?
<fagan> Neoti: native games
<fagan> like what other games do you need than world of goo and heroes of newerth they both cover all of te major bases
<Neoti> Magic the gathering, Starcraft, Recoil
<Neoti> command and conquer
<Neoti> House of the dead III
<mandel> alecu: ping
<fagan> Starcraft I can agree with
<fagan> but the others aren't my thing
<dobey> there are native engines for C&C and Starcraft, but I don't know how well they work any more, or how complete they are
<fagan> there is an interesting one in lua called spring
<fagan> but all the games I saw that use it look really ugly
<fagan> maybe thats me being shallow about graphics though
<fagan> lua is a cool language
<dobey> not really
<fagan> dobey: well no language that I have seen looks more like my psudocode than ada :)
<fagan> I did a little bit of lua and liked it but the bindings arent there and adobe is the only one "maybe" using it
<dobey> uh
<dobey> lots of people are using lua
<dobey> most notably, blizzard.
<fagan> dobey: I havent seen much of it around
<mandel> and most decent tams that develop games
<mandel> great scripting lang
<fagan> I didnt know blizzard use it
<dobey> well, proprietary code isn't for you to see
<fagan> true
<dobey> Chipaca: more nightiles in O coming
<Chipaca> dobey: O my
<rye> cgregan, and now I know why weren't they syncing.
<rye> cgregan, bug #683116 ... grr I really need to come up with something here
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 683116 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon silently crashes at startup (affects: 9) (dups: 2) (heat: 146)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683116
<cgregan> rye: thanks for the info
<cgregan> rye: keep me in the loop
<cgregan> I will subscribe
<dobey> man, budapest killed me
<fagan> dobey: ubuflu
<fagan> all the ubuntu developers carry their local flus with them
<dobey> it is not ubuflu
<Minze> got a problem, syncing worked fine for quite some time, but now it wont, i dont know why :S
<Minze> uploading over the webinterface works, though.
<Minze> strange crap...
<Minze> working now again :S
<dobey> yay, time to get some lunch
<dobey> bbiab
<mandel> alecu: alecu_: ping
<alecu> mandel, pong
<mandel> mumble?
<fagan> EOD
<dobey> mandel: ping
<dobey> ah bother
<nessita> hello!
<dobey> hola
<nigelb> fagan: early?
<nessita> ralsina: hey there, how is it going?
<nessita> alecu: ping
<dobey> nessita: can i get a review on https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/allow-gtk3-compile/+merge/61448 ? :)
<nessita> dobey: sure1
<nessita> !
<beuno> karni, CardinalFang,  DanRabbit here can help us with the artwork for the Android Files App
<beuno> could you let him know what we need?
<karni> whoa nice
<beuno> I know there's the startup image, the icon's orange is different to music
<beuno> what else?
<beuno> DanRabbit, do you have an android device?
<DanRabbit> beuno: I do not sorry
<beuno> it's ok
<karni> beuno: DanRabbit: I think we could use a properly sized icons (resized look really bad), they're too small in the UI
<DanRabbit> okay, we're talking icons for Android right?
<beuno> for 2.3 inclusive, yes
<beuno> and maybe a monochrome version as well?
<karni> beuno: is the logo on the action bar fine? (I took it somewhere from design resources)
<DanRabbit> okay, I had supplied several sizes previously do you know which ones are missing?
<karni> slow down guys, slow down
<karni> I meant the *file* icons in the UI
<karni> file, folder, published file, etc
<karni> unless we can find those already on the net with proper license with CardinalFang
<DanRabbit> ah
<karni> we were missing the icon (we have it), missing splash screen (landscape and portait), better _file_ icons on the list
<DanRabbit> karni: if I could get a list of icons needed, the sizes you need them at, and bonus points for screenshots of the current ones, I can do that :)
<karni> DanRabbit: sure thing!
<karni> DanRabbit: I'll give you the sizes of splash screens as well
<karni> DanRabbit: I'll get back to you shortly, is that ok?
<DanRabbit> karni: that would be great :)
<karni> DanRabbit: thanks. want to quickly triage one problem.
<DanRabbit> karni: you could also email me: daniel.p.fore@gmail.com if you'd like
<karni> DanRabbit: perfect, saving your mail
<DanRabbit> thanks
<nessita> dobey: approved
<dobey> nessita: thanks
<dobey> anyone else want to give a quick second review?
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/allow-gtk3-compile/+merge/61448
<dobey> nessita: oh, btw; your cp branch supposedly fixes a bug, but it wasn't committed with a --fixes= ?
<nessita> dobey: the orange branch? let me confirm
<dobey> yes
<dobey> nessita: the comment you removed has a bug # in it
<nessita> dobey: true, sorry for forgetting that :-(
<dobey> nessita: doh, of course, it just merged a few minutes ago :)
 * nessita updates the bug status
<karni> DanRabbit: under little fire here, sorry
<DanRabbit> karni: no pressure :)
<dobey> nessita, beuno: ended up needing larger changes, so i resubmitted; could you please re-review? https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/allow-gtk3-compile/+merge/61455
<nessita> dobey: ack
<beuno> dobey, still +1
<dobey> nessita: did you mean to poke here about that? :)
<nessita> dobey: yes, sorry! too many opened channel and the same prefix :-D
<dobey> nessita: anyway, the test-gsd-ubuntuone.c didn't actually do any testing itself. it was to use for testing the display of the quota dialog, which isn't there any more. it was used by running it, and then running the accompanying python script to send the signal, while it was running
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> dobey: right, I now remember
<nessita> alecu: hi there! how is it going?
<nessita> dobey: approving
<alecu> nessita, fine fine
<nessita> alecu: I'm one test distance of proposing a branch to have multiplaftorm-ready code in u1cp
<nessita> alecu: what are you working on?
<alecu> nessita, using qt+twisted in the control panel
<alecu> nessita, mandel told me that no designs have been approved yet for the control panel ui.
<nessita> alecu: what does that mean? (other than being scary :-P)
<nessita> what?!?!?!
 * nessita passes out
<alecu> nessita, there have been a few designs approved for the "installer" wizard
<alecu> nessita, but no cp yet.
<nessita> alecu: is mandel working on that? (installer wizard)
<alecu> nessita, afaik ralsina is working on that
<nessita> ah
<nessita> ok, I guess today is too late to bitch about not having approved designs :-)
<alecu> nessita, mandel is working on making the iocp reactor for windows play nicely with qt
<nessita> tomorrow it is
<dobey> sigh
<nessita> alecu: ok, I'll be finishing this (separating linux-specific into linux modules), and then I'll be moving the little logic we have in the gui module to the backend
<alecu> nessita, we've been discussing with mandel if it would be fine to keep the separation between the u1cp gui and backend, and we came to the conclusion that keeping that separation is not useful for the windows port.
<nessita> alecu: I wanted to be sure we're not overlapping in our work
<nessita> alecu: wait
<nessita> alecu: we talked about this in Budapest. We said we will not have 2 processes, not that we'll mix logic and view
<alecu> nessita, the separation you are doing is ok, though.
<alecu> nessita, right
<nessita> alecu: is that what you mean?
<alecu> nessita, yes.
<nessita> ah, great. I almost pass out twice :-P
<alecu> nessita, but we (mandel and I) discussed having two processes again, to work around the iocp+qt issues
<alecu> nessita, but we would need iocp in the gui layer as well
<alecu> nessita, so one process is better.
<alecu> nessita, anyway: please let me know when you need reviews for that.
<dobey> i am scared
<nessita> alecu: yessir
<nessita> dobey: I'm scared of asking why
<dobey> wonder if i should upgrade yet
<philsf> hi, My u1 folder appears to be in sync with the cloud, but the application reports 159,7MB of usage, whereas du -h reports 180MB. How is this possible?
<nessita> alecu, someone else: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/multiplatform/+merge/61465
<philsf> sorry, du -h reports 206MB
<alecu> nessita, will do.
<nessita> thanks!
<alecu> philsf, du reports on block usage, not exact file usage. So if a file is 1byte, but the filesystem block size is 4kb, then du will report 4kb.
<alecu> philsf, add that error for all the files in the filesystem....
<nessita> philsf: what alecu says :-)
<alecu> brb
<dobey> wtf
<dobey> beuno: uhm, so, i am *pretty* sure that i do not have "578.8 files" in u1
<beuno> dobey, I don't think we tell you the number of files anywhere
<dobey> beuno: the dashboard "Files" rectangle just says "578.8" and doesn't classify it as MB or anything
<dobey> beuno: which is confusing, given contacts/notes are counts of
<beuno> dobey, sounds like a bug. FF4?  Have you fudged with the font size?  (can you control+0?)
<dobey> it is FF4, and doing Ctrl+0 doesn't make MB appear
<philsf> alecu, nessita: but both nautilus and "disk usage analyzer" (baoba?) also report similar sizes to du. Why is u1 the only one reporting different total size?
<dobey> and yes my default font size is not "humongous" like the actual default in firefox is
<dobey> philsf: are you *certain* all your files are on u1?
<beuno> dobey, strange, I can't reproduce with the same values
<dobey> hmm
<philsf> dobey, no. I'm sure they're on one computer (confirmed by rsync), not all of them but the total size reported by u1 does not match anything else I use to measure it
<beuno> dobey, http://ubuntuone.com/p/u8q/
<dobey> beuno: it also seems weird to show the quota usage in that spot anyway, to me
<beuno> dobey, it is
<alecu> philsf, try "du -bh"
<dobey> beuno: since i don't think we have any means of distinction for "quota used by files" vs. "quota used by everything else"
<philsf> alecu, 164MB, u1 reports 159,7MB.
<beuno> dobey, we _only_ have quota used for files
<dobey> shhhhhh
<dobey> oh well
<alecu> philsf, well, we are getting closer, right? Probably u1 is summing the size of directories differently to what du does.
<alecu> philsf, du -hb still seems to count full blocks for directory sizes.
<alecu> nessita, what happens here? test_add_oauth_headers.skip = "Why is the patch being ignored?"
<nessita> alecu: ah, I gave up :-(
<dobey> bah!
<nessita> alecu: patch will not patch the function
<nessita> alecu: I tried debugging for a while, but I failed miserably
<alecu> ack. will take a look there.
<dobey> stupid storm
<nessita> alecu: thanks :-)
<alecu> nessita, I don't like the "MockWebClient.failure = 404" and similars
<alecu> nessita, they used to be self.be.wc.failure = 401
<nessita> alecu: right, but since failure is a class variable, is "more correct" if we use the class to access the variable
<nessita> alecu: and also, pylint will not stop complaining about that (even if the disable are in place)
<alecu> nessita, I find that touching the class variable is touching global state and problems problems etc.
<nessita> alecu: I added a cleanup line on setUp...
<alecu> nessita, a class variable belongs to a class till it's changed, and then it belongs to the instance.
<nessita> alecu: if you find how to make pylint happy, I'm happy to change it back
<alecu> nessita, right, I saw the cleanup on setUp. But we'll need to remember to do that in every other TestCase where that mock is used...
<alecu> nessita, anyway, I see that this style is in all this file (not only in the changed parts), so let's skip this issue.
<nessita> alecu: which, from my POV, makes some sense. But again, I'm happy to change it back, but the pylint warning will not go away
<nessita> ok
<dobey> what pylint warning?
<alecu> nessita, from my POV instances of that mock default to not erroring, and only specific instances are set up to error. So there should be no need to reset the class behaviour on every TestCase setUp.
<nessita> alecu: right
<alecu> nessita, if pylint complaints, it's because pylint prefers instance variables to be created in the __init__
<alecu> nessita, which I find verbose and ugly when I want a default that I can set on the class.
<nessita> alecu: yeah, but the problem is that even if I add the disable clause, pylint will not shut up
<dobey> maybe we should write our own python checker thing
<nessita> dobey: you think? I would like to be able to fix pylint...
<dobey> i think "fix pylint" means "completely rewrite pylint"
<dobey> pylint is way too complex of a system
<nessita> dobey: I haven't looked at it, to be honest
<dobey> nessita: well it's not just pylint; it's astng, logilab-common, pylint, and who knows what else
<nessita> dobey: right. Would you be able to re-write it? :-)
<dobey> i already have enough to rewrite right now i think
<alecu> nessita, I think the patch being ignored has to do with the import code that makes stuff from linux.py show up in a level above. I'm working on fixing it now.
<nessita> alecu: fixing the import on __init__?
<alecu> nessita, no, the import should be fine. I'll work on the tests.
<alecu> nessita, in "ubuntuone/controlpanel/integrationtests/test_web_client.py", try "from ubuntuone.controlpanel.web_client import linux as web_client" (instead of "from ubuntuone.controlpanel import web_client")
<dobey> alright, well i think it's time for me to bounce
<dobey> have a good evening all!
<alecu> nessita, the explanation is: the test code is patching the reference to build_oauth_headers in __init__.py, but not the real definition in linux.py, which is what add_oauth_headers uses.
<alecu> bye dobey!
<alecu> seems to fix it.
<nessita> alecu: but...
<nessita> alecu: I was trying to have the webclient tests multiplatform
<nessita> alecu: since they don't depend on any platform specific (but the implementation does)
<alecu> aha, let's see.
<nessita> alecu: what about moving the oauth helper methods to the __init__.py module? that is multiplatform
<nessita> and leaving the Soup-specific under linux.py
<nessita> alecu: makes sense?
<alecu> nessita, makes sense. I'm trying to find out now what it is that OAuthRequest.to_header did.
<nessita> ack
<alecu> well, it looks like it returns a dict, so this should apply to the twisted web client or the qt web client as well, so I'm +1 with that change.
<nessita> alecu: ok, adding that to my branch
<nessita> alecu: any other change you would like me to add?
<alecu> nessita, I can't think of any other thing. It looks nice!!!
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> alecu: fixed and pushed to revno 148
<nessita> alecu: I need to run some errands in a few minutes (I need food!). But I don't want to block the review, would you need anything else from me?
<alecu> nessita, not at all. go erranding
<nessita> great, thanks!
<alecu> nessita, approved.
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> ok I'm gone
<nessita> see ya crowd!
#ubuntuone 2011-05-19
<karni> fagan: Have you read through the bug report about U1 closed-source server?
<karni> fagan: to be precise - you marked it as "Invalid", why haven't you marked it as "Won't fix" instead?
<karni> fagan: IMHO masking it "Invalid" will only continue the dispute. Both Elliot and Martin marked it "Won't fix", respecting the comments contents in the report.
<dobey> karni: he changed it in "easypeasy-project"; while probably just as annoying, it really shouldn't be a task on that bug anyway
<karni> dobey: Uh o_O
<dobey> exactly
<lifeless> karni: fagan: there is also 'opinion' (as in , its your opinion that being closed source is a defect)
<karni> lifeless: I marked one bug (in our project) as an Opinion for the first time today :)
<AJenbo> jeg var 17
<AJenbo> oops
<dobey> "Opinion" is the dumbest bug status ever.
<duanedesign>  i would +1 that
<dobey> it's like the condescending sister of "Wishlist"
<duanedesign> :D
<AJenbo> lol
<karni> dobey: I had a user stating that Android UI theme should comply with the system theme (Android 2.2+ tend to be dark). There was another user saying that he likes the light/white theme of the app, and he'd like it to stay that way. What the former user said - is that a wishlist? To me, it's more of an opinion, subject to discussion.
<dobey> karni: i think it's a cage match. let them fight it out.
<karni> dobey: :D
<AJenbo> karni, lots of apps has two themes for this reason
<karni> AJenbo: I'm not saying we shouldn't. The question is, if we should stick with Light theme on Android 2.2+ . We could even make it a setting, I don't mind.
<AJenbo> so it's an opinion that could quickly be turned in to a wishlist :)
<AJenbo> that reminds me, i should go sign up for a year of mobile ubuntu one
<AJenbo> *Just got a job
<karni> :)
<fagan> karni: well its invalid against easypeasy which is a different distro its wont fix against the server but its invaild against something different if you get me
<karni> fagan: yes, I didn't notice you invalidated it under the other project
<fagan> karni: sorry was out at my more or less brothers birthday so wasnt around to respond earlier
<karni> fagan: np bro
<AJenbo> wow i spend this weekend selebrating my bortheres more or less birthday, maybe we are the same person?
<fagan> AJenbo: well this is my dad's girlfriend's son who ive known since I was 4 so he is more or less my brother :)
<fagan> karni: see you in the morning :)
<karni> fagan: yup!
<karni> fagan: not really. I don't expect to show up earlier than 12 ;d
<karni> crap, I need to go sleep lol
<karni> nearly 4AM
<AJenbo> arh, so maybe we are opposits : )
<karni> programming is so fascinating it's gonna kill me one day xD
<fagan> karni: well I installed the thing from the list no problem but havent tested it ill give word back if there are any issues :)
<AJenbo> same here, i have to be at a job consulting meating at 10
<karni> fagan: oh cool!! thanks :)
<fagan> karni: nice job getting something ready though
<fagan> karni: night night
<karni> fagan: we're getting there, one step at a time (been working like crazy these days :) )
<karni> night guys!
<fagan> AJenbo: ive been up since 7 am so im starting to feel it now
<AJenbo> ouch, i got up at 14:00
<AJenbo> Hope your not stressing
<fagan> AJenbo: oh no the oposite im an intern my job is kinda not to stress and learn as much as I can in a short period
<AJenbo> hmm U1 dosn't seam to respect the bandwith limit, do i need to restart the deamon?
<fagan> AJenbo: I dont have a clue but it should work right away
<fagan> if its not file a bug
<AJenbo> dang
<AJenbo> it's just blasting away at 160Kbps eveaving my youtobe and facebook hanging.
<duanedesign> i think their is a bug report already about that
<AJenbo> I cleaned up the tags on my mp3's what a nightmare :(
<AJenbo> still need to upload 25% of it.
<AJenbo> I think it's been going for 3 dayes, and i just downgraded my connection last month leaving me with half the upstream connection :(
<AJenbo> I demand symetric connections damit!
 * fagan has 2.7mb/s so bandwith isnt the issue 
<duanedesign> AJenbo: bug 720707
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720707 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol "Bandwidth limit is not correctly enforced: Transmission delays are inserted between data chunk writes (of arbitrary sizes) (affects: 17) (dups: 5) (heat: 65)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720707
<fagan> duanedesign: beat me to it :)
<AJenbo> duanedesign, thanks :)
<fagan> i was just scanning the bug list for it
<fagan> anyway im off to bed later everyone
<duanedesign> night fagan
<AJenbo> Should get an array of humands implemented instead of the current search algorithem in LP ;)
<fagan> see you later duanedesign
<fagan> AJenbo: well there is an array of humans they are just forgetful :)
<fagan> (at least for the u1 team anyway)
<duanedesign> i try and keep a list of bugs i reference frequently in a tomboy note because searching for bugs can be  a pain at times
<fagan> duanedesign: I suppose I havent been around long enough to know what should be on a list like that
<AJenbo> duanedesign, good idea, i should realy start using tomboy more
<fagan> so I dont yet
<AJenbo> it seams to be more avalible with unity
<AJenbo> I also do a grate deal of support in the danish comunity
<AJenbo> and a bit in the translations department
<fagan> AJenbo: im translations manager for the irish language :D
<AJenbo> Cool :)
<AJenbo> so you guys are at 100% and actually leading in the translations stats :o
<AJenbo> no wait that is me not reding the name correctly
<AJenbo> I'm part of the Danish translation team by the way.
<AJenbo> Seams your 97'th with 11%
<fagan> AJenbo: I think the irish language is well below the well used languages in terms of translations
<fagan> there isnt anybody dedicated too it which is a shame
<AJenbo> It it the same as Scottish? The list sayes "Gaelic; Scottish"
<fagan> AJenbo: no its pretty different
<AJenbo> Oh, i thourght that you guys would be all over this, as i understand it there is a group trying to keep Gaelic alive.
<AJenbo> http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/stats/ubuntu-11.04-translation-stats.html
<fagan> AJenbo: we are its just the govergnment arent really to supportive of translations efforts which is a real pain
<AJenbo> arh :/
<fagan> we have a tv channel and lots of people who are passionate about it but no one seems to want to translate it
<fagan> and not many know about ubuntu being available for translation either
<fagan> anyway have to go anyway have work early
<AJenbo> yeah it's probably a neach with in a neach
<fagan> night night for reals :D
<AJenbo> oh right :)
<fagan> AJenbo: yeah thats a good way of puting it
<AJenbo> ttyl or some thing
<fagan> AJenbo: laters
<AJenbo> Should i report that the web site is saying that a year of u1mobile will be 0,8€, or jues press on with my purshas...
<AJenbo> Oops, sorry I missed the note.
<AJenbo> Any way the process keeps failing to compleat so I guess ill try again tomorrow
<mandel> morning!
<ralsina> hola manuel
<fagan> morning
<rye> pinging karni
<rye> but he is not here so i will just wait for him here
<fagan> rye: he was around at 3.30T
<fagan> UTC last night
<fagan> rye: so you might be waiting till 11 or 12
<rye> fagan, thanks, will wait further though :)
<rodrigo_> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution-couchdb/+bug/727370/comments/47
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727370 in evolution-couchdb (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Contacts not syncing with my computer (affects: 36) (dups: 16) (heat: 244)" [Low,Confirmed]
<rodrigo_> seems couchdb is not installed by default on a fresh install in natty
<rye> rodrigo_, it is not, one needs to install it via the control panel
<rodrigo_> rye, can you add a comment to the bug please?
<rye> rodrigo_, done
<rodrigo_> rye, thanks
<mandel> hello, may I get some good reviews for this guy: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/allow_txnamedpipes_reactor/+merge/61515
<JamesTait> Good morning!
 * mandel really needs a walk
<fagan> morning karni
<karni> hey hey fagan
<jussi> o/
<jussi> SO, is there a way to share files with someone without making them "public" - ie. give a url + password to $friend?
<karni> jussi: share a folder with a file in it?
<karni> jussi: there's no url + password pattern, at least not yet.
<jussi> karni: hrm, ok. but I can share with another ubuntu one user, (only to that user)?
<karni> jussi: I don't understand the question. If you share a folder with U1 user, they will get an e-mail notifying there's a share they can accept. If they're not U1 users, they will be also able to register first.
<jussi> karni: yeah, thats what I thought, I am just trying to verify that the folder in question wont be shared with the world.
<karni> jussi: no, not at all :)
<jussi> karni: excellent, thanks very much
<karni> jussi: you can't _publish_ a folder
<karni> jussi: yw
<jussi> karni: one final thing, how functional is the windows "beta"?  can I safely use it for production items? (Ie. it wont eat my files, even if it fails somewhere else)
<karni> mandel: fagan: ↑
<duanedesign> morning all
<jussi> Morning duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> hello jussi!
<ralsina> jussi: the main problem reported with the current beta is that sometimes it willeat lots of CPU
<mandel> jussi: the beta is not something I'd use everyday unless you really need to
<ralsina> jussi: I have not seen reports of file-eating, but you should wait for mandel to confirm ;-)
<jussi> ralsina: ok, Im just thinking to share with a non technical client, and ideally I'd like to use ubuntuone to do that.
<ralsina> OTOH, not meant for production use, caveat emptor and such
<jussi> However, If I need to find another solution, thats fine.
<jussi> Is there a roadmap for when it is suppsed to come out of beta?
<rye> karni, ping, u1 files shows tmpsomething files that web ui does not show :)
<karni> rye: you mind telling me an exact, example, file name I should hide?
<ralsina> jussi: yes there is, but I can't give any specific dates, sorry
<ralsina> jussi: it's "soonish", I would say.
<jussi> ralsina: ok, thanks. :)
<rye> karni, no, i mean that it does not show up on the web ui but it shows up in the listing. Looks like either web ui does not see something or your application sees too much. Trying with restful api...
<karni> rye: that's my question. web UI probably hides some tmp files. I just need to know which files should I hide if they are indeed temporary :)
<mandel> jussi: it does not eat files, but is not ready for life dependent files, and it is a beta
<jussi> mandel: ok, that pretty much is wht I thought, thanks for your time.
<mandel> jussi: no problemlo :)
<rye> beuno, ping, is there anything webui may not show? I see i have tmp files in Ubuntu One http://paste.ubuntu.com/610017/ but web ui does not show them
<rye> karni, >>> n.path -> u'/tmp0Nv06K' >>> n.size -> (nothing) >>> n.kind -> u'file'
<rye> o_O
<karni> rye: where's that from? rest python client?
<rye> karni, uh-huh
<karni> rye: looks like I'll have to filter out tmp* files with ..... (nothing) size o_O
<rye> karni, no no no, it has no hash and it has no size, but it has generation number
<rye> karni, something is weird here
<karni> rye: I believe I would have a 0 file size in Java then ;)
<rye> karni, {"kind": "file", "public_url": null, "hash": null, "when_created": "2011-02-24T18:16:31Z", "generation": 32659, "content_path": "/content/~/Ubuntu One/tmp0Nv06K", "generation_created": 32659, "parent_path": "/~/Ubuntu One", "resource_path": "/~/Ubuntu One/tmp0Nv06K", "when_changed": "2011-02-24T18:16:31Z", "key": "0qRKbKK2TOSOmL57n-JrKw", "is_public": false, "path": "/tmp0Nv06K", "volume_path": "/volumes/~/Ubuntu One", "size": null}
<karni> rye: that shouldn't be even served from the server in my opinion :/
<rye> karni, whatever this is... it is not a file
<karni> jdobrien: vds: ↑
<rye> jdobrien, ping
<jdobrien> rye, pong
<rye> jdobrien, while testing karni's application i noticed i have some files in Ubuntu One that are not in my storage locally or do not display on the web ui. The paste above is the json info about one of such files. null size, null hash
<karni> jdobrien: rye retrieved that with the python rest client
<rye> karni, that json was retrieved directy by GET to that url via browser
<jdobrien> rye, those files won't download nor will they show up on the web
<jdobrien> rye, but your client will have metadata for them
<karni> rye: o_O how did you authenticate that request?
<karni> jdobrien: this looks like a temporary file, should I ignore such files?
<rye> karni, i've got cookies!
<karni> rye: huh
<rye> jdobrien, is it ok to have them?
<rye> karni, cookie-based session authentication, using the browser
<karni> jdobrien: why would a client need to know about such files? what are they?
<karni> rye: right
<jdobrien> karni, files with no content are only needed for the syncdaemon. I would ignore them outside of it
<karni> jdobrien: will do that. thank you
<rye> karni, should I open a bug to ignore them?
<karni> rye: that would be great
<karni> rye: thanks
<mandel> .me walks dog
<mandel> ups that was mandel
<mandel> :P
<rye> karni, have a bug #785093 :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 785093 in ubuntuone-android-files "Client displays temporary files with no hash and size (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/785093
<karni> rye: thanks!
<karni> rye: wow, that's a nice report :)
<rye> karni, also, awesome work, it is really fast and easy to use
<karni> rye: thanks. it's really nice to hear such feedback.
<rye> karni, it usually helps to have as much info in the report as possible so that one does not spend an hour trying to understand what did he mean earlier
<karni> rye: sure :)!
<rye> karni, i had filed such bug reports before i started working on them. Then I understood how bad I was at reporting :)
<karni> rye: you've perfected that art :)
<rye> karni, thanks :)
<nessita> hola!
<ralsina> hola nessita
<ralsina> ok, paro para comer, vuelvo para el standup
<nessita> ralsina: holas, y ack
<ralsina> I have the first draft of the installer screens sent to blajk for review
<ralsina> it needs a lot of work, but hey, it has the right widgets in roughly the right places ;-)
<nessita> jejeje
<mandel> ralsina: that is what she said
<mandel> ralsina: I have an urgent errant, I'll be back asap
<thisfred> me
<thisfred> Ha!
<thisfred> Oh no, that's in 30 minutes
<nessita> thisfred: :-)
<beuno> rye, the web ui should show everything
<karni> jdobrien: rye: ↑ interesting
<rye> beuno, bug #785093 is what i filed against u1-android-files. I guess I will ask facundobatista about that tmp file of no size and hash
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 785093 in ubuntuone-android-files "Client displays temporary files with no hash and size (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/785093
<karni> rye: you keep the bug numbers handy, don't you :)?
<rye> karni, no, i just looked at the scrollback :)
<jdobrien> beuno, the web UI does not show files that are not uploaded yet
<karni> rye: ah :D
<beuno> jdobrien, correct  :)
<karni> jdobrien: should REST api serve such files if they are not there yet?
<jdobrien> beuno, it's a outdated design of the client we're trying to fix (the file place holders)
<rye> ah
<karni> jdobrien: oh
<jdobrien> karni, as long as we can PUT files with no content, we need to be able to GET them
<karni> jdobrien: understood.
<facundobatista> rye, sorry, what?
<rye> facundobatista, jdobrien has already explained the placeholder files client was creating
<rye> jdobrien, erm
<facundobatista> ah, reading everything now
<rye> jdobrien, but those files were (not) uploaded on february, is there any cleanup procedure?
<facundobatista> rye, yes, we create files with no content, then we put content on them...
<rye> facundobatista, ah, so tmpsomethingsomething is a real file name
<jdobrien> rye, no there isn't
<karni> rye: you're the first person to notice those empty files. probably it was hidden by timing. (the moment you refreshed/got the folder content)
<rye> karni, no, they are sitting there since february :)
<rye> beuno, so that's how web ui used to show 'Uploading' files?
<karni> rye: huh o_O
<rye> karni, web UI used to show the files that are already MakeFile()d but content not uploaded as "Uploading" which, on interrupted transfers, was sometimes misleading
<nessita> me
<rye> nessita, have we captured mandel and asked him about stdout/debug logging?
<karni> rye: so what's the best solution you'd suggest?
<nessita> rye: yeah, it was an error
<fagan> me
<ralsina> me
<dobey> me
<karni> nessita: so it shouldn't show those files? (the Web UI)
<rye> karni, do not show things that do not have size
<rye> karni,  :)
<nessita> karni: eh? :-)
<karni> rye: (apart from directories) okey
<karni> nessita: nvm ;)
<rye> karni, concurrent statements, we were talking about mandel's bug
<ralsina> thisfred?
<karni> oh
<nessita> alecu, mandel?
<thisfred> me
<ralsina> mandel is not around for a little while, it seems
<nessita> DONE: Canonical Summit, UDS, proposed and merged a branch to separate linux specific code in the control panel.
<nessita> TODO: move the filtered logic from the GTK layer to the control panel backend.
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: fagan
<alecu> hello!
<nessita> alecu: say me!
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * finshed reading down through the docs of twisted
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * do some twisted
<fagan> Blocked
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> ralsina: gogo
<alecu> say you... say me!
<ralsina> DONE: initial wireframes implementation for the installer wizard
<ralsina> also, pinged bunch of people, read resumes for windows guy
<ralsina> TODO: correct naming in said wireframes, start figuring out hooks for them, talk to alecu and nessita
<ralsina> BLOCKED: only in that I seem to have become an ex-coder when I was not looking
<ralsina> dobey please?
<dobey> λ DONE: fixed some 11.10 nightlies, #784744
<dobey> λ TODO: more 11.10 nightlies fixes
<dobey> λ BLCK: Still recovering from cold.
<dobey> alecu
<alecu> DONE: got qt working with twisted on the control panel
<alecu> TODO: finish reading the 5 pyqt tutorials by ralsina, learn more about layouts
<alecu> BLOCKED: spent last hour and a half in a parents meeting at kinder. Head dizzy now.
<thisfred> DONE: UDS + quick tour of the old country | TODO: Oneiric ;) (read up on mail and process UDS sessions I suppose, for now) | BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> alecu: I bet there must be a better resource out there to learn Qt :-)
<ralsina> alecu, nessita, can we have a quick chat somewhere private? I can't mumble
<thisfred> http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1377081
<fagan> alecu: well I think I can answer a good lot of questions if you have any
<nessita> ralsina: I can't either, mumble will not work on my laptop and my PC is still in a box
<nessita> ralsina: shall we skype?
<nessita> alecu: ^
<ralsina> I am in a really noisy place
<ralsina> maybe just a private channel
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: chat is fine
<ralsina> let's go to #meeting2011 in canonical's
<thisfred> LIKED: the ctrl+alt+keypad keybindings in compiz/natty. (Finally moved my desktop over yesterday)
<ralsina> BTW: for those who had not had a one-on-one with me re: bonuses+raises, we will have it next week
<rye> karni, one more, u1-a-f shows "User name" as Roman. Where does it get its info?
<karni> rye: :D REST API, UserInfo. username
<karni> rye: for me it's my full name and surname
<rye> karni, well, it is the same here, or even from /api/account - 'first_name': '', 'last_name': 'Roman Yepishev', but the app shows only Roman part
<karni> rye: o_O can you test that with the /api/file_storage/ API ?
<rye> i behave like i can't do bzr pull and grep. gosh!
<karni> rye: I'm not using the /api/account
<karni> rye: I was, previoulsy. I may, but not ATM. Pure file_storage API
<rye> karni, that would explain it, bug #614431
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 614431 in ubuntuone-servers "lib.ubuntuone.storage uses its own copy of first_name + last_name / visible_name (affects: 4) (heat: 3)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614431
<karni> rye: :/
<karni> rye: I might go with /api/account then..
<karni> rye: I now have learned to avoid ad-hoc implementation (just to get the feature there), so I'd like to implement that in a clean way, and we already have quite a list of TODOs before release :<
<rye> karni, no, that's ok. It is consistent to the server view. I did not know file api also have the user info exposed
<jdobrien> karni, we could add a filter so we can prevent the size=None files from being returned
<karni> jdobrien: that would be cool. would it filter out an empty file as well? (say, an empty .txt file)
<jdobrien> karni, no
<jdobrien> karni, we shouldn't do that since empty files are legitimate
<karni> jdobrien: yes, I agree. I was just making sure :)
<karni> jdobrien: yes, I believe that would be a nice feature (to filter out size=None files)
<rye> karni, {"visible_name": "Roman", ... - ok
<fagan> very quiet today
<karni> rye: ACK, thanks
<fagan> karni: oh im going to try out the file sync now
<fagan> karni: the ubuntu sign is a little low
<fagan> other than that its working nicely on my samsung galaxy 5
<mandel> ralsina: I'm back, sorry had some personal stuff to deal with
<mandel> ralsina: ex-suegra on the phone etc...
<mandel> joder que mierda de semana...
<ralsina> ufff
<dobey> hmm
 * fagan always knows mandel is frustrated when he speaks spanish 
<fagan> (well I suppose not when he is in spain but here I mean)
<dobey> eso es lo que ella dijo
<fagan> dobey: google translate?
<mandel> that is waht she said :)
<mandel> what*
<fagan> mandel: yeah google translate is awesome I got the other part too
<fagan> mandel: it has its issues but it understood everything said :D
<mandel> how did it translate my sentence?
<dobey> heh
<fagan> mandel: fuck this shit week
<fagan> mandel: I was supprised it worked with the curse word
<mandel> yes, is more of: fuck!, what a shit week...
<dobey> punctuation is important
<fagan> mandel: hah at least it didn't do what a shit fuck week which is what it probably would have done before
<mandel> yes, could have be worse
<mandel> like:
<mandel> "me cago en la puta mierda de semana que dios me ha dado"
<ralsina> gotta change venues. Will try to be back in one hour or so.
<dobey> haha
<fagan> good luck ralsina
<fagan> mandel: that sentence wasnt really understandable when google translate gets at it
<fagan> :)
<nessita> alecu: I'm  moving all the "stringify" logic from backend.py to dbus_service.py (FYI), to ease the use of the info from QT
<mandel> it is close, is 'I shit on the shit week that god has given me :D
<fagan> hah yeah but it was a little bit fuddled
<alecu> nessita, ack
<alecu> ralsina, ping
<fagan> alecu: he just said he is moving venue so he may be gone for a little while
<nessita> alecu: he just said he needed to change venues
<alecu> ralsina, what's the best way to have the .ui turned into .py? a Makefile? or a .sh that generates .py and have those pre-generated .py's included in the repo...
<alecu> oh, ok.
<fagan> alecu: I can answer that
<alecu> fagan, answer, please!
<alecu> (oh, and we can peek at the qt sso-client as well)
<fagan> alecu: to convert a .ui file to a .py file you use pyuic4 so you can do a .sh
<alecu> fagan, I know about that. But should I store the generated .pys in the bzr repo?
<fagan> alecu: well ralsina said to me not to do that but ship a setup.sh or setup.py that does the pyuic4
<alecu> fagan, I see. sso-client has a setup.py that does that.
<alecu> I'll use it in the u1cp. Thanks!
<fagan> alecu: cool
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610114/
<dobey> :(
<dobey> oh now it works again
<joshuahoover> nessita: ping
<nessita> joshuahoover: pong
<joshuahoover> nessita: i'm running nightlies and the control panel gives me this error from the terminal when i try to start it: ImportError: cannot import name login_client  ...(i have 1.7+r988-35~natty1 installed)
<dobey> i wonder if i got silver medallion on delta now
<nessita> joshuahoover: ah, uh. I need to fix packaging bits. Thanks for pointing thta out!
<joshuahoover> nessita: ok, good, it's not just me then ;)
<nessita> joshuahoover: no no :-)
<dobey> alecu: eww
<alecu> dobey, I don't get the "eww"
<dobey> alecu: generated python from .ui files?
<fagan> dobey: thats how pyqt works dude :D
<nessita> joshuahoover: can you please file a bug for me?
<joshuahoover> nessita: yep
<dobey> that's how we're using it yes, but it is eww
<joshuahoover> nessita: bug #785229
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 785229 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Nightlies: ImportError: cannot import name login_client (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/785229
<nessita> joshuahoover: thanks!
<dobey> and seems to me like we don't have to use it that way
<alecu> dobey, I don't like that either. I much prefer the libglade way of loading the .ui at runtime, but every pyqt tutorial seems to point into the pyuic direction.
<fagan> well I dont know it seems a little bit cleaner to just have .py files to deal with to me
<dobey> alecu: where's the uic module, and loadUIType method in it, which seems like what we want
<fagan> but I dont really mind either way really I used glade and liked that way too
<dobey> well, glade/gtk+ at least has a usable API for using resource files in that way
<dobey> seems the qt API is not so niced
<dobey> nice
<fagan> dobey: yeah well pyqt has that resource thing that generates a .py file
<fagan> dobey: oh and pyuic is in pyqt-dev-tools
<nessita> alecu, dobey: could you please review? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/packaging/+merge/61591 (packaging-dailies branch is coming next)
<nessita> ralsina, all: are we having the roadmap call?
 * fagan isnt needed on that
<dobey> fagan: generated code is crap.
<dobey> it is basically worthless
<dobey> nessita: i hope not. and i guess not since ralsina is in transit?
<fagan> dobey: yeah
<nessita> dobey: I guess so
<fagan> dobey: well the generated code for the pyqt stuff is just declaring the items on the page and adding a bit of stuff to allow for translations its not exactly difficult code its generating
<fagan> dobey: so its not exactly bad its just it probably could be done in the same way glade does it which takes out that step entirely
<fagan> so yeah your right eww
<dobey> fagan: that's irrelevant. the generated code can't be modified, and it has to be regenerated whenever the .ui file changes
<dobey> and right if it's just for translations, it's even worse
<alecu> nessita, approved.
<dobey> nessita: i'm not sure if i should approve, or needsfixing and say "use find_packages()"
<dobey> i am inclined toward the latter though
<fagan> dobey: actually it can be modified but it just wont be kept around after you do a new pyuic on the .ui file.
<nessita> dobey: what find_packages? :-)
<alecu> dobey, fagan: sso qt generates the .py's from the .ui's in setup.py. Perhaps mandel knows about it?
<alecu> mandel, do you know why are we doing that instead of loading the .ui's at runtime, like we do on gtk?
<dobey> probably because all the examples/pointers on the net point at using pyuic4
<dobey> fagan: don't try to be pedantic. it means you can't modify it.
<mandel> alecu: translations
<fagan> ooooh now I remember why we are doing it that way
 * fagan completely forgot about the translations thing 
<dobey> nessita: setuptools.find_packages
<nessita> dobey: but we're not using setuptools, but distutils
<dobey> nessita: actually you're using DistUtilsExtra; but it does not mean you can't use setuptools.find_packages
<nessita> dobey: form my POV, it is too much of a mix. If you insist, I can add this to the setup.py: http://wiki.python.org/moin/Distutils/Cookbook/AutoPackageDiscovery
<nessita> dobey: but I'm not comfortable with using setuptools and distutilsextra and distutils
<dobey> why not?
<nessita> is too much mix
<dobey> i don't think so
<nessita> I do (which leads to nothing) :-)
<nessita> dobey: besides, adding te packages by hand makes us remember we need to tweak the packaging branches
<nessita> dobey: which is good, otherwise, we (packagers) may not notice there is a new package to be added in the .install files
<nessita> dobey: and given that we have < 5 packages, I think this time practicality beats purity
<dobey> i don't think it helps us remember, since people always forget to update the setup.py anyway :)
<nessita> dobey: right, but the bug arises very early
<dobey> to me, that says there is a problem; setuptools.find_packages is the right solution for that, and i think we should be applying it *shrug*
<dobey> nessita: this bug would have occurred at the same time, regardless; it wasn't caught until a new nightlies package was up
<dobey> but since everyone always forgets to update setup.py, it means there are more pieces of work to fix it, because we have to update the setup.py, and the packaging, both
<nessita> dobey: ok, let's settle on the recipe, yes?
<dobey> with find_packages, we would always only have to fix the packaging as a result of any of these
<nessita> dobey: ok, let's settle on the recipe, yes?
<dobey> i'm not sure what that question means exactly? what would you like to reach quorum on?
<dobey> whether or not to use find_packages()?
<nessita> dobey: I agree on not explicitly listing all the packages by hand, and you agree to using the recipe instead of fInd_packages
<nessita> dobey: I already answered that
<dobey> recipe? you mean "copy a find_packages() method into every setup.py we ship" ?
<nessita> dobey: last.append("and do not depend on setuptools")
<nessita> yes.
<dobey> i think that is a horrible idea. what we need already exists, is already distributed in ubuntu, is in main, is on the cd, and is readily available for us to use. shipping a copy in every setup.py, that is inferior, seems like a complete waste to me
<nessita> dobey: then let's list the packages explicitly
<dobey> well, i need to get lunch
<nessita> dobey: ok, enjoy your lunch, but first let's move on with this packaging branch
<dobey> i will abstain
<nessita> dobey: ok, thanks
<dobey> bbiab
 * fagan loves covert operations :)
<fagan> EOD finishing off twisted tomorrow :)
 * fagan has some brink to play
<dobey> thisfred: btw, i saw the other day, someone who was claiming how quod libet should be the default because it's the greatest thing ever, and it wasn't you. i was agasp
<thisfred> :)
<thisfred> Maybe it was one of my sock puppets
<dobey> likely
<dobey> nessita: text conflict in changelog
<nessita> dobey: looking
<nessita> dobey: right, I used an outdated branch as parent, fixing it now
 * nessita should not do 3 things at the same time
<dobey> can i have some reviews for this please? https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-deprecations/+merge/61626
<nessita> dobey: approved
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> alecu, thisfred: second review? :)
<thisfred> dobey: +1
<dobey> cheers
<rye> dobey, is there any ppa of natty ubuntuone-client for maverick that is not nightlies?
<dobey> no
<DanRabbit> Hey U1, thoughts, fears, comments, concerns: http://imagebin.org/154084 ?
 * rye read fears and thought that this is a screenshot of an error page
<nessita> DanRabbit: too orange
<nessita> DanRabbit: what about a grey background?
<DanRabbit> nessita: I'll try it :)
<nessita> dobey: conflicts resolved, would you please re-review?
<DanRabbit> nessita: here it is with a gray from the Ubuntu palette: http://imagebin.org/154087
<nessita> DanRabbit: I like it better, but I would advise getting another review
<dobey> ok
<nessita> DanRabbit: beuno-lunch's probably
<beuno> DanRabbit, I replied to the email
<beuno> :)
<dobey> do we need a "splash screen" there?
<rye> DanRabbit, is this for Android Files? I don't know whether an Android application should show "for Android"... since if it has already started then it must have been successful
<karni> hey guys, I'm back.
 * karni reads
<karni> fagan: thanks for comments
<karni> DanRabbit: nice splash!
<rye> The gray one is awesome
<karni> DanRabbit: rye: So. On one hand, I've seen people doing the same thing few times (writing "foo bar product FOR XXX" when it was actually running on XXX anyway). On the other, that's right - we're running no Android, so I'm not sure if it's necessary there
<karni> I guess I have something in my inbox now..
<DanRabbit> karni, rye, beuno: someone suggested some clouds? http://imagebin.org/154090
<DanRabbit> okay, should I remove the "for Android" text?
<dobey> DanRabbit: i think so
<karni> DanRabbit: w00t this is beautiful!
<dobey> and ugh, clouds :)
<dobey> (also ugh, splash screens ftl)
<karni> DanRabbit: as for "for Android", i would ask ivanka
<beuno> DanRabbit, that's nice to, I think at this stage it comes down to branding consistency
<DanRabbit> okay, so ask Ivanka on "for Android" and do we like clouds or dislike clouds?
 * rye wants a wallpaper with this now
<DanRabbit> rye: haha that's a good idea I might do that.
<beuno> DanRabbit, I like them, I guess it depends on what the rest of the branding will look like
<karni> beuno: didn't want to interrupt on #w&m - yes I know. I'll have a saner schedule once I'm sure people will rate us 4-5 stars instead of 3 because there's some glitches or something missing.
<karni> DanRabbit: as far as I cam concerned, I am definitely *for* the clouds. I'm only a programmer, but I had similar splash screen in mind for months. I love it!
<karni> /s/cam/am
<dobey> karni: what i'm wondering is why we think we need splash screens :)
<karni> dobey: because on HTC Desire HD app launches in like one second, and on HTC Hero it launches in 3-4? (still faster than Db)
<karni> dobey: so you don't look at a white/black screen. this is justified, this is not "because we like it". we *need* it.
<dobey> is it because basic app startup is actually that much slower there, or is it because we're doing a bunch of other stuff at startup?
<karni> dobey: we're not doing much at startup. the former.
<rye> karni, on my machine it takes 1 second
<rye> phone, not machine
<rye> well
<karni> dobey: there are components that need to be initialized, by the system as well
<rye> device
<karni> rye: that even makes me happier. however, we do need a splash. especially that it's so fancy now lol!
<dobey> :-/
<karni> dobey: oh come on, that was a joke. if you didn't have a snapdragon phone, you would understand. you don't agree with me?
<rye> karni, otoh it will be a splash screen really, which will be shown for 1 second or less (if app is simply suspended)
<karni> rye: would you like me to programmatically decide if we should show the splash screen based on CPU speed?
<rye> karni, hmmmmmm
<karni> rye: the best part is that it's not a splash actually. it's a background of the activity that is being loaded.
<karni> rye: that's a trick used by developers to avoid "slow'ish empty startup" of the application
<dobey> karni: i don't have an android phone. i just hate splash screens
<rye> karni, wow, so basically showing it does not cost anything more than reading the png file
<karni> rye: exactly. I'm not making anything particular to >show the splash please!< :)
<karni> it's just a background.
<karni> dobey: I see. Well, that one is not something that you see on computers for few seconds before your real software launches (or launches in the background)
<rye> karni, but during latest runs android-u1 displayed the splash for half a second, which is (if it contains some words) is hard to read
<karni> dobey: that's actually starting to display the activity.
<karni> rye: then I agree we should only leave "UBuntu One" and nothing else
<rye> karni, dobey there was a quote on bash.org.ru, "You know that your computer is slow if you know all the names of Photoshop developers"
<karni> rye: I could, however, make it *display* the splash screen for 2 seconds, but that would indeed make dobey mad (justified :) )
<karni> let's stick what we have now, the splash is the least of my concerns
<rye> karni, but we created a 20 minute discussion out of it :)
<karni> rye: I can bring up better topics if you'd like :)
<karni> rye: On that note, I should be coding now :)
<karni> rye: Anyway, I still do consider this valuable input, please don't get me wrong. This is just aesthetics, and we can always tweak/change that. We're still just missing imporatnt pieces of the puzzle, althought it generally looks fine.
<nessita> can I haz another review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/packaging-dailies/+merge/61599 ?
<nessita> joshuahoover: maybe you? ^
 * joshuahoover looks
<nessita> (it fixes the control panel nightlies)
<dobey> you don't need another review for it
<rye> karni, i absolutely agree with you
<karni> rye: :)
<nessita> dobey: I don't? you mean because I should push it myself?
<joshuahoover> nessita: you heard dobey...do it now before he changes his mind! ;)
<nessita> alecu, anyone else: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/move-logic-to-backend/+merge/61642
<nessita> joshuahoover: :-D
<dobey> nessita: tarmac is not managing those branches
<dobey> although, perhaps i should set it up to do so
<nessita> dobey: ack, pushing now
<nessita> dobey: it would be nice, though not highly needed
<dobey> nessita: well i've fixed up the nightlies to include the packaging revno in the version now, so we could also request rebuilds automatically for changes in the packaging as well
<nessita> nice
<dobey> can have a couple quick and easy reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/gtk-hates-me/+merge/61645 ?
<rye> mmm
<rye> mandel, have you "ponged" me?
<mandel> rye: yes, because you oinged me wayse ago
<rye> so, why http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/view/head:/bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon#L74 ?
<rye> mandel, ^
<mandel> rye: because I stupdly commented some lines and forgot to undo the change
<mandel> no smart reason what so ever
<mandel> none, null, nil
<mandel> nada
<rye> mandel, is there a branch to undo this?
<mandel> rye: what do you mean?
<mandel> if there is a branch that fixes that? I think nessita did look at it
<nessita> mandel: nopes, I didn't
<nessita> mandel: I just saw the problem and let you and ralsina know
<mandel> ah… ok I can do one later, is kinda late here 10 pm
<mandel> I mean, I need to have dinner etc
<dobey> anyone? https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/gtk-hates-me/+merge/61645
<nessita> dobey: looking
<nessita> dobey: GTK_DIALOG_NO_SEPARATOR no loger exists?
<nessita> longer*
<dobey> nope
<dobey> gtk3 doesn't have it
<nessita> dobey: ack. ANy idea why: ubuntuone-control-panel_1.1.0+r144-20~natty1.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 1.1.0+r144-20~natty1 <= 1.1.0+r144-23~natty1
<nessita> dobey: after requesting a build
<nessita> dobey: I'm getting "State: Failed to upload "
<dobey> huh
<dobey> because you broke trunk
<nessita> dobey: can you please be more specific instead of being just accusing? :-)
<dobey> of packaging-dailies
<dobey> i'm not accusing
<nessita> dobey: I still don't understand what I broke
<dobey> you created a branch from an older version, and then merged trunk into; so it had fewer commits than the trunk originally had, so when you pushed it, some revisions were lost
<dobey> packaging-dailies now has fewer revisions than it did before
<nessita> dobey: but I merged trunk in...
<nessita> I mean, I did run bzr merge ...
<nessita> how will that loose revnos?
<dobey> nessita: you did not merge your branch into packaging-dailies
<dobey> you pushed it there
<nessita> dobey: I first merged packaging-dailies in, then I pushed
<dobey> nessita: you did it backwards
<nessita> dobey: no I didn't, I first merged then I pushed
<nessita> or I'm not understanding what you're saying
<dobey> you did not merge *into* packaging-dailies
<dobey> you merged *from* it, and then pushed your branch *onto* it
<nessita> dobey: I still don't see the difference from what I did, but maybe the language is playing tricks here. Speaking bzr, I use a branch from packaging-dailies, made the changes, push to a location of mine, you mentioned the conflicts, I branched original packaging-dailies into a packaging-dailies-trunk branch, then, in my branch I ran bzr merge ../packaging-dailies-trunk, resolved conflicts, bzr ci, bzr push. You reviewed
<nessita> then, bzr push lp:~u1-control-tower/u1cp/packaging-dailies
<dobey> yes
<nessita> dobey: at what point you say I did it wrong?
<dobey> that last push
<nessita> dobey: what should I have done instead?
<dobey> in your packaging-dailies-trunk branch, bzr merge ../approved-branch; bzr commit (with right commit message/author if not you), and push that to lp
<nessita> dobey: right, I see my mistake now
<dobey> your branch had fewer toplevel revisions
<dobey> so the revno went down when you pushed it on top
<nessita> right, I now get it, thanks for explaining
<dobey> sure
<nessita> dobey: this is why we need tarmac :-D
<nessita> done, pushed to revno 24, which seems appropriate
<dobey> ok, thanks
<dobey> alecu, thisfred, rye, karni: anyone care to give second review of https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/gtk-hates-me/+merge/61645 ? is very simple
<thisfred> got it
<karni> I'll let thisfred review :)
<dobey> thanks
<duanedesign> anyone  wish to help me decipher a forum post abobut U1? I am just not quite understanding his question.
<duanedesign> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1762458
<thisfred> duanedesign: wow, not a clue what that means. If there was a link in there I would be sure it was botspam ;)
<beuno> duanedesign, I know what he means
<duanedesign> thisfred: good idea!
<beuno> he wants to sync his contacts using a usb cable
<beuno> no
<dobey> no
<dobey> he wants to use his phone as a modem
<beuno> what he wants is to tether through his phone
<beuno> using ubuntu
<beuno> right
<dobey> and was using nokia's app to do it
<beuno> nothing yo do with u1
<dobey> which doesn't exist for leenux
<duanedesign> aha
<dobey> and no idea if it works in NM or not
<beuno> it did for my E71
<duanedesign> ok so just a reaffirmation the client does not exist for linux. And no work arounds exist?
<beuno> duanedesign, yeah, network manager may support it if he sets his phone to pc suite
<duanedesign> thannk you very much!
<alecu> hi all, can I ask for two reviews of this? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-control-panel/tx-qt-mainloop/+merge/61652
<alecu> nessita, thisfred, dobey: ^
<nessita> alecu: looking
<thisfred> on it
<dobey> you can *ask*
<dobey> ugh
<nessita> alecu: typo caused by copy and paste: Invalid name "ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk", pylint: disable=C0103 (on u1cp-qt)
<alecu> doh
<dobey> contrib dir FTL
<alecu> nessita, since I did no tests, I forgot to run them.
<alecu> dobey, contrib sounds fine for me. I'll let *you* package the qt reactor for windows.
<dobey> well i don't have to package it for windows
<dobey> it's already done
<nessita> alecu: I'll propose a branch to move all the gtk .ui files to a gtk dir
<nessita> alecu: after your review
<alecu> nessita, I think there's no need for that yet. add a bug, do that branch after the london sprint.
<alecu> pylint loves the qt generated .py files
<nessita> alecu: I need to check the packaging bits, but I think there is the need, since we don't want to package the qt ui files in ubuntu
<nessita> at least not yet
<dobey> alecu: sso doesn't have contrib/ dir, so why should we?
<nessita> dobey: sso does not use a twisted reactor, I guess that is the reason
<dobey> and ubuntuone-client does not have qtreactor included in it
<nessita> alecu: also, you should not change copyright from 2010 to 2011 but add the new year. What I mean is, you should end up with something like: +# Copyright 2010-2011 Canonical Ltd.
<thisfred> alecu: what do I need to install to prevent: ImportError: No module named qt
<nessita> dobey: because it does not need it... but I'll let alecu give you specifics
<thisfred> it's not python-qt, apparentlt :)
<dobey> nessita: then what did mandel spend all that time making u1trial work with qt reactor for?
<dobey> also devtools does not include qtreactor
<nessita> dobey: ah, you killed me on that one
<nessita> alecu: ^?
<alecu> thisfred, python-qt4 and python-qt4-dbus (perhaps others)
<thisfred> thx
<nessita> alecu: another copy and paste! 879+            py_file = os.path.join('ubuntu_sso', 'controlpanel', 'qt', 'ui',880+                                   py_file) :-) I'll add those to the merge proposal instead of keeping listing them here
<alecu> nessita, thanks.
<nessita> alecu: so, any idea about what dobey says? that mandel already did something related to twisted and qt?
<nessita> and reactors
<alecu> no idea
<nessita> dobey: can you please be more specific about the qt reactor thing? so alecu and I can understand and see if we are doing it wrong
<dobey> i don't think we should put it in contrib/ and i don't think we should be doing "from contrib import foo" in code we expect users to install/run
<thisfred> could use a second +1 on https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntuone-couch/extra-headers/+merge/61648
<dobey> well
<dobey> is he in ~ubuntuone-hackers?
<thisfred> dobey: who michael? I'll look
<dobey> yeah
<thisfred> dobey: afaict no
<dobey> ok
<alecu> dobey, I agree on the "from contrib import foo" being wrong. I still don't see where to put it or package it for the windows version.
<dobey> alecu: don't put it anywhere
<dobey> alecu: it's already packaged somewhere for windows
<alecu> dobey, I need to put it somewhere, because it's not packaged.
<dobey> alecu: then please tell me how it's being used if it's not packaged
<thisfred> alecu: is this the same as nessita reported? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610253/
<alecu> dobey, there's no windows release of the qt sso that mandel did.
<nessita> thisfred: I haven't run anything yet
<thisfred> ah ok
<dobey> alecu: no, but they have been running the tests on windows
<dobey> alecu: and doing that requires qtreactor
<alecu> dobey, right, they have been running those tests in a specially crafted environ. Nobody but mandel has it. (perhaps ralsina)
<dobey> alecu: so i don't know where it is exactly, but it is somewhere, and we should not be putting it in our contrib
<dobey> alecu: well, ralsina, mandel, and fagan should all have it at least
<nessita> alecu: added a bunch of needs fixing after looking only the diff. Once those are resolved, I'll re-review and run
<alecu> dobey, look here: https://github.com/ghtdak/qtreactor
<dobey> yes i knwo where upstream is
<alecu> dobey, there's no setup.py, and it's not packaged
<alecu> nessita, thanks.
<dobey> ok so it's not packaged. but that doesn't change anything
<nessita> alecu, dobey: let's talk about this tomorrow with ralsina and mandel, and come up with a proper solution.
<nessita> in the mean time we can review the rest of the branch and test it IRL
<dobey> if we need it packaged, we should build a package in our PPA and propose it for inclusion in ubuntu, and we should avoid putting code we do not own, in our source trees, unless it's absolutely necessary
<alecu> nessita, dobey: ok.
<alecu> right now I need to run to pick up amelia from kinder. See you guys in a few hours.
<nessita> dobey: any idea why oneiric dailies build are failing with: Unable to open directory /usr/lib/gio/modules: Error opening directory '/usr/lib/gio/modules': No such file or directory
<nessita> control panel's dailies
<dobey> no
<nessita> and maverick's build is failing due to tests failures :-/
<nessita>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/gtk-2.0/gi/types.py", line 143, in __init__     set_object_has_new_constructor(cls.__info__.get_g_type()) exceptions.TypeError: must be a subtype of GObject
<dobey> yes i know
<nessita> dobey: can we fix somehow?
<dobey> i don't understnd your question about the gio thing
<dobey> cp on O is failing because there are a million pylint errors
<nessita> dobey: hum, I opened the log file and there was the gio error
<nessita> dobey: I didn't scroll up, so I guess the GIO error is not important?
<dobey> nessita: that is a warning from the removal of a package when cleaning up the chroot
<nessita> dobey: ah, ok
<dobey> if it ain't one thing, it's another
<dobey> oh well, time to call it a day
<dobey> have a good evening all
<nessita> ok, I'm calling it a day too
<nessita> bye all!
<facundobatista_> nessita, chaucha
<nessita> chau facundobatista_
#ubuntuone 2011-05-20
<duanedesign> rye: figued you are not on know buut wanted to leave you this for  in the mtning. Was looking at bugs that OPs have responded to. bug 769176
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 769176 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One Reporting Incorrect File Storage Statistics (affects: 1) (heat: 31)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769176
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<fagan> morning
<fagan> be back in 20
<fagan> back
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, everyone! :D
<fagan> JamesTait: dont make me sing some rebecca black
<fagan> Ok I think im after being sent back to the 90s La Noire comes with 3 disks
 * fagan is going to distract himself for an hour and then get back to twisted
<crodas> hi guys, got a couple of questions regarding #ubuntuone.
<crodas> is this the right place to ask?
<fagan> yep
<fagan> ask away and someone will answer when they get the chance
<crodas> great, will it work with my old android phone? (2.1)
<crodas> I want to move all my music to ubuntuone
<crodas> (about 22gb)
<fagan> crodas: well I dont know myself but you can check in the marketplace on the phone
<fagan> just search for ubuntu one and it should give you it
<crodas> I have it installed
<crodas> already
<crodas> but just want to be sure before buy the service
<crodas> also, does it have any sort of limits?
<crodas> I want to copy the 22gb of musics
<fagan> then yep it will work but the 22gb should take a long while to sync
<crodas> fagan, I know :P
<crodas> I will use it as a backup, my laptop was stolen last week here in Spain.
<crodas> and I never backup my mp3 files
<fagan> crodas: nope doesnt have any limits stream all you want
<crodas> fagan awesome!
<crodas> will try tonight
<crodas> and I will write here if it works
<fagan> cool
<rye> crodas, are you using ubuntu 11.04?
<crodas> rye, yes, I bought a new laptop and I installed the last one
<crodas> I believe it's 11.04
<rye> crodas, then it will be syncing faster :)
<crodas> rye, cool!
<crodas> does it provide any sort of api?
<rye> crodas, https://one.ubuntu.com/developers/
<crodas> It'll be cool to implement another client, only for fun
<rye> crodas, sorry, https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/
<rye> crodas, file sync api based on rest interface which is FAST!
<crodas> rye, what is it using? nodejs or python?
<crodas> I've got a friend in canonical
<crodas> so I bet python :P
<rye> crodas, the server-side is in python
<crodas> rye, cool
<crodas> :)
<crodas> ‎is it a new service? I'm new in the ubuntu world
<crodas> I was using suse in my old-stolen  notebook
<crodas> it's pretty cool
<alecu> hello everybody!
<alecu> mandel, ralsina: ping?
<crodas> is ralsina here? cool! hi from Spain!
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<alecu> nessita, there's no ralsina nor mandel around
<nessita> alecu: oh
<nessita> alecu: hi BTW, how are you?
<fagan> im around if you need any stuff with pyqt or anything alecu
<alecu> nessita, hi hi! and hi fagan!
<nessita> fagan: thanks! A couple of questions:
<fagan> cool cool
<nessita> alecu: can you, by any chance, review the branch I linked yesterday? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/move-logic-to-backend/+merge/61642
<nessita> fagan: questions about designer. In ralsina's pyqt tutorial, he provides a window.ui that I haven't been able to match. How you make the treeview resize with the window that contains it?
<fagan> nessita: you have to set a layout
<nessita> fagan: how?
<fagan> nessita: scroll to the top of the box of stuff on the left
<alecu> nessita, ok, I'll review it.
<fagan> nessita: then drag it to the window
<nessita> fagan: right, I tried that, but. BUT: if you see the window.ui that ralsina provides, there is no layout in the window! :-)
<nessita> so that confuses me
<fagan> nessita: then you can right click the window and set the layout
<fagan> nessita: yeah thats a weird thing that confused me too
<fagan> nessita: you have to put the layout there before it lets you set the window layout
<nessita> fagan: me no understand :-)
<fagan> nessita: hah well you can try just right click and there is a layout thing there but its greyed out if you dont have a layout on the window already
<nessita> fagan: let me try it
<fagan> nessita: if that doesnt work just put the layout on the window and right click and set it there
<nessita> fagan: ok, next question. After adding a QTreeView, how can I set the columns (name, type, etc)?
<fagan> nessita: give me a sec I forget this one
<nessita> fagan: sure
<fagan> nessita: well setheader works for a column thats made already
<nessita> right, but so far I have no columns :-D
<fagan> nessita: oooh you mean in the designer /me just blanked and went looking for code :D
<fagan> nessita: you should be able to right click for that
<fagan> or maybe double click it
<aquarius> duanedesign, I like your writeup about the U1 application developer stuff :)
<fagan> duanedesign: I liked it too :)
<fagan> nessita: ok neither of them are right, its in the properties thing
<nessita> fagan: one second, installing designer in this machine.... (yesterday I worked from another machine)
<fagan> nessita: ok not that either
<nessita> fagan: stop guessing! :-D
<fagan> yeah im in there now
<fagan> nessita: well ill keep looking but my best guess is you have to do it in code
<fagan> nessita: my guessing was from the way text boxes and all work
<nessita> fagan: no way, open the window.ui from ralsina, it has the columns in it
<nessita> without need of coding nothing
<alecu> nessita, approved.
<fagan> nessita: ok then im just blind and cant find it
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<nessita> fagan: you lied to us! you said you knew qt! :-P
<fagan> nessita: hah I dont remember treeviews. Everything else is good
<nessita> fagan: excuses! :-P
<fagan> I did it for 2 weeks and didnt do 1 more :)
<fagan> nessita: it should be on the properties thing but default size and all that is pixels not rows or anything
<fagan> nessita: do you have any more questions?
<thisfred> morning all!
<nessita> fagan: not at the moment, thanks
<nessita> fagan: no worries, I'll chase ralsina when he comes back. By the way, have you "seen" him today?
<nessita> hola thisfred!
<thisfred> Wow. It took a while, but my notmuch mail setup is close to perfect now. Inbox 0 achieved, and I think I can maintain it!
<thisfred> hola nessita!
<nessita> thisfred: I'm making some mate, you're just in time!
<thisfred> :)
<fagan> nessita: I saw mandel looking for him at 8am my time but other than that no
<thisfred> I'm still on coffee
<nessita> fagan: ok, thanks
<fagan> nessita: ahh I didnt do treeviews I did a listview
<fagan> thats why I got confused
<nessita> more excuses!!!! :-D
<fagan> nessita: can you not do a listview
 * fagan rocked that one
<nessita> fagan: I'm following http://lateral.netmanagers.com.ar/stories/BBS47.html, so I need a treeview
<fagan> nessita: yeah actually thats the first result on google for pyqt treeview example
<fagan> :D
<fagan> nessita: oh and if you want to know how to do css ping me im awesome at that now
<fagan> (in pyqt)
<nessita> fagan: you may do it yourself! :-)
<fagan> nessita: hah actually I got the designers to do it themselves
<fagan> nessita: I made a thing called css magic tester that does that
<fagan> are we going to do a standup or does it matter?
<nessita> fagan: of course we are
<nessita> fagan: why wouldn't we?
<fagan> nessita: missing mandel and ralsina
<nessita> fagan: well, they should appear, right? as far as I know they don't have any license setup for today
<fagan> nessita: maybe couldnt be sure
<nessita> mandel: ping
<nessita> me
<nessita> alecu, dobey, thisfred, mandel, ralsina, fagan
<thisfred> me
<alecu> me too
<fagan> me
<fagan> wow my computer is slow at the moment
 * fagan is running updates 
<nessita> DONE: propsoed and landed branch to move some logic from the GTK layer to the backend, and to move all the "stringfication" logic (needed by DBus) to the dbus layer. Started with the pyqt-by-example tutorial, I've got so many questions... ralsina, help!
<nessita> TODO: plan control panel for windows development, learn QT? something else?
<nessita> BLOCKED: a little, I need a quick qt4-designer guide
<nessita> NEXT: thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: caught up with email TODO: fix some bugs in ubuntuone-couch reported by Michael Terry | blueprinting BLOCKED: no NEXT: alecu
<nessita> alecu: ?
<fagan> nessita: other than the treeview bit I should be able to answer a lot of the questions
<nessita> alecu: you here?
<fagan> isnt it thisfred first
<alecu> DONE: mumbled with mandel, proposed a branch for qt + twisted in u1cp.
<alecu> TODO: fixes for that branch, work more on qt designer
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: fagan
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * Got a good poke at the twisted code in u1 to figure out how all the pieces fit together
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> * do some twisted
<fagan> Blocked
<fagan> thisfred: go
<nessita> fagan: thisfred already gave his
<fagan> (since we skipped him)
<fagan> ohhhh
<nessita> we didnot
<nessita> dobey, mandel, ralsina?
<nessita> any closing comments?
<fagan> nope other than if you guys have any twisted words of advice share away
<thisfred> LIKED: notmuch+emacs+orgmode, but I won't bore you with details unless you want me to. (Also I won't start doing standups in orgmode format again, I promise ;)
<fagan> I havent wrote a line of code yet but I think I understand it now
<nessita> ok, I think this is eom
<fagan> ill be writing some code for the rest of the day
 * fagan break 
<nessita> ok, ralsina is taking the day off
<fagan> ahhh ok that explains it
<dobey> λ DONE: fixed some 11.10 nightlies, #785327
<dobey> λ TODO: more 11.10 nightlies fixes
<dobey> λ BLCK: Still recovering from cold.
<dobey> sorry, i overslept. damn cold
<nessita> dobey: we forgive you (?)
<fagan> lol
<fagan> nessita: you made me spit out some tea with that (?)
 * nessita is like that
<nigelb> heh
<dobey> hmm
<nessita> alecu: is your branch moving forwards?
<dobey> is mandel not working today?
<alecu> nessita, moving all right.
<nessita> alecu: shall I re-review?
<alecu> nessita, not yet.
<nessita> ack
<alecu> dobey, he was having some personal problems this week, so he's probably out.
<nessita> alecu: I'll run a quick errand while you finish
 * nessita brbs
<alecu> ack
<dobey> alecu: did you get any answers about qtreactor?
<alecu> dobey, no, I've got no response from mandel nor ralsina yet.
<fagan> i would answer but I know nothing about it :)
<alecu> dobey, I'll take it out of my branch, and have devs install it for now.
<alecu> fagan, don't worry, no need.
<thisfred> nessita: btw: you know about conky? I think that would solve your system monitor issues, so you could run unity.
<dobey> conky, gkrellms
<dobey> err
<dobey> s/s$//
<crodas> alecu, ralsina is traveling afaik
<dobey> no
<crodas> alecu, last time I talk with him he was on London or Estambul
<dobey> or at least he just said "hi" so i doubt it
<dobey> he is on-line though, generally speaking
<alecu> crodas, he is in Estambul, I know. But I heard he took the day off today.
<crodas> alecu, nice. we're tweeting yesterday night, so probably he will be back tonight or so.
<alecu> crodas, or "Istambul" if we want to sound less "spanish-speaking" :-)
<crodas> alecu, sorry, I'm from South America, but I'm Europe now :P
<crodas> alecu, paraguay
<alecu> crodas, de que parte de Paraguay sos? Yo sólo conozco Ciudad del Este :-)
<crodas> alecu, Asuncion, but I'm in Barcelona now for a couple of meetings :)
<crodas> alecu, and you? Argentina?
<alecu> crodas, si, soy de Buenos Aires
<crodas> nice, I'll be there next month to see Les Luthiers. We should gather if you have time :)
<crodas> alecu, I'm more PHP/C though, I assume you're a pythonist as ralsina, isn't it?
<alecu> crodas, right :-)
<crodas> alecu, that's fine with me though, I'm not a zealot.
<dobey> heh, pythonist
<alecu> crodas, and definitely we should gather when you come.
<dobey> it does seem to be a very religious thing, so an apt name for it
<crodas> alecu, also I'm nosql guy :P
<crodas> alecu, I'm crodas in freenode, twitter and @php.net
<crodas> I'll ping to ralsina when I arrive
<alecu> crodas, cool.
<crodas> it's nice to meet people from Canonical :)
<ralsina> hi crodas!
<crodas> ralsina, hi!
<crodas> this irc channel looks cool!
<crodas> thanks for the recommendation
<crodas> I didn't know you were so popular here :P
<dobey> well i am here, so it must be cool.
<crodas> dobey, :P
<nessita> ralsina: hi there. Do you know if mandel is working today?
<dobey> alright, am off to get some lunch, and errands. bbiab
<ralsina> no, personal issues
<ralsina> he will be back on monday
<ralsina> crodas: BTW, mandel is in Barcelona, to
<ralsina> s/to/too
<crodas> ralsina, really? where?
<crodas> do yo have a phone?
<ralsina> alecu is a big Les Luthiers fan, BTW. Can quote every act ;-)
<crodas> I'm in front of the Plaza Universitat
<ralsina> crodas: I do, but I have no idea where he is physically
<ralsina> and he is probably not at home until monday
<alecu> ralsina, I'm not a "big Luthiers fan" at all! I can hardly remember the lyrics for my favourite LL song. :P
<ralsina> hahaha
<alecu> "la mojó en el arrolluelo... y cantando la lavó"
<ralsina> "la colgó de un abedul!"
<crodas> still looking for my phone number
<crodas> +34649275387
<crodas> ralsina, that was for you
<ralsina> crodas: well, I am pretty far away from Barcelona ;-)
<crodas> ralsina, I misread it, you said mandel
<crodas> k
<ralsina> crodas: if you want to drop by, it's a 4 hour flight ;-)
<crodas> ralsina, that's not an issue
<crodas> money is an issue
<crodas> one of my credit card and my laptop has been stolen last weekend
<ralsina> crodas: ouch
<thisfred> I'm starving. bbiab
 * nessita too, brb
<kamusin> hey nessita :)
<kamusin> I haven't received a response from Matt, have you heard or received any response about that (u1store)?
<nessita> kamusin: no, let me ping them
<kamusin> thanks nessita
<nessita> :-)
<dobey> about what?
<nessita> dobey: community members need/want a way to test the music purchase
<dobey> oh
<nessita> kamusin: mattgriffin will get back to you soon, he has been travelling
<dobey> i think that's really only possible for people in the US, where there are some free songs available (unless they want to make actual purches with credit card/paypal)
<nessita> ok, lunchtime!
<thisfred> this is (udd) documentation gold, I can't believe I hadn't found this before http://people.canonical.com/~dholbach/packaging-guide
<dobey> the free songs don't tend to hit all the corner cases where there might be problems (like the one utf-8 bug)
<thisfred> you're saying we need more free metal?
<dobey> no
<dobey> i'm saying testing without spending money is hard, because we have no control over what is actually available in each country
<nessita> alecu: can I re-review your branch? if not, can I help somehow with whatever is blocking it?
<alecu> nessita, there were a few tiny things blocking it, most resolved; but I'm currently trying to find out what is the best way to have run-test run twice, once for the standard gtk reactor, and once for the qt reactor that u1trial can install.
<nessita> alecu: what about doing that in another branch? so I can use the first branch to start doing some QT testing
<alecu> nessita, currently I'm havint run-tests be run twice; once just run-tests, and then another with "run-tests -qt"
<alecu> but I don't quite like having them run twice, because pylint and pep8 are run twice too.
<alecu> anyway, I'll push it as it is.
<nessita> alecu: thanks
<dobey> kenvandine: haha, identi.ca puts your head on the courthouse for the locations map
<DanRabbit> lisette: ping
<alecu> nessita, dobey: please re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-control-panel/tx-qt-mainloop/+merge/61652
<nessita> alecu: on it
<alecu> nessita, dobey: I've added detailed instructions on how to test.
<nessita> alecu: thanks
<dobey> alecu: you got the arguments to u1trial mixed up in run-tests
<dobey> nessita: btw, what is control panel using twisted for?
<nessita> dobey: nothing, why?
<alecu> dobey, nessita: it will use it soon.
<dobey> alecu: what for?
<nessita> dobey: we use twisted deferreds, but not the twisted reactor
<nessita> alecu: why?
<alecu> dobey, nessita: we'll use twisted to talk to syncdaemon and with the webservices.
<dobey> why?
<alecu> dobey, don't understand why the args are "mixed up"
<nessita> alecu: I thought we were using some QT stuff to talk to webservices...
<alecu> nessita, we may, yes.
<alecu> dobey, nessita: but we need twisted to talk to syncdaemon on windows.
<dobey> alecu: you're passing the GTK tests when using the qt reactor in trial, and the QT tests when --qt is not passed to run-tests
<dobey> alecu: oh, there's no way to do the named pipes in qt main loop?
<alecu> dobey, that is the argument to --ignore-paths
<nessita> alecu: and regarding syncdaemon, seems like I got that wrong, since I thought that all the work the contractor was doing was to provide a way to contact syncdaemon
<Ignatus> hi. I have synced around 100gb of photos to my u1 account from my desktop. now i'm setting up my laptop, and i've copied all the images via an usb hdd cause u1 is too slow, thinking i'll save me some time, but now i see on the laoptop it's uploading thousands of files again? does it need to do that? does it overwrite the old ones, or?
<alecu> dobey, so it's ignoring the GTK tests when passed -qt, and viceversa.
<dobey> alecu: oh, right
<nessita> Ignatus: it shouldn't upload all your files again, unless the hash of the files have changed
<Ignatus> nessita, hm, so i'll try deleting them all again, and recopying them then, but they are the same files...
<dobey> the hash is probably different if copied to usb drive then back to hard disk; they likely all have +x bit on now if usb drive was fat32, and they weren't +x before
<Ignatus> thing is, i have a ext3 usb disk :)
<nessita> Ignatus: do not delete them
<Ignatus> can i check the hash somehow?
<alecu> nessita, mattia is working on providing ipc on windows using iocp, as a twisted transport (instead of using tcp on localhost)
<nessita> Ignatus: what ubuntu version are you running?
<Ignatus> natty on both, fresh installs
<alecu> nessita, that means we will need to use twisted on the control panel to talk to syncdaemon
<nessita> Ignatus: please do this: disconnect file sync from the control panel (top right corner)
<dobey> why do people think using twisted for this stuff is a good idea?
<nessita> Ignatus: how do you know if files are being downloaded or uploaded?
<Ignatus> nessita, i've stopped it from magiciada (can't use unity on laptop unfortunately, since beta1)
<Ignatus> nessita, magiciada
<Ignatus> hm, magicicada even :)
<alecu> dobey, do you have a better idea on how to do ipc between a twisted app (syncdaemon) and a qt app (control panel) on windows?
<Ignatus> nessita, so, is there a way to check the hash value of the files manually? i can compare them and see it it's changed?
<dobey> alecu: well doing it directly in the qt event loop would be much better
<nessita> Ignatus: ah. Your pictures, where are they located? inside Ubuntu One or any other custom folder?
<Ignatus> in the pictures folder
<nessita> Ignatus: you can't access the hash from the server, as far as I know. Let's do this:
<Ignatus> nessita, sorry, i keep forgetting to put your name up front :)
<dobey> alecu: using twisted to do that IPC doesn't give you any benefit, beyond introducting infinitely more complex code as a dependency
<dobey> (no, that's not a benefit :)
<nessita> Ignatus: start syncdaemon but do not connect it (or if it connects, disconnect it). Once that s done, open the control panel (is available on non-unity systems)
<alecu> dobey, well, if you are proposing yourself to work on it, tell ralsina and do it.
<Ignatus> nessita, started, and not connected
<nessita> Ignatus: in the control panel, go to "cloud folders". Unchecked the Pictures folders. Once that's done (the UI is no longer unsensitive), re-copy all your pictures
<dobey> alecu: why does my pointing out an obvious flaw in the design mean i have to do all the work?
<Ignatus> nessita, ok, will do. i'll throw out a shout when it's done, ty
<nessita> dobey: why would you say is "obvious"? I think that is the key
<nessita> Ignatus: please do so, I'll be around
<alecu> dobey, because yours is an opinion, not an obvious flaw on the design.
<nessita> alecu: why are we ignoring "'.svn,CVS,.bzr,.hg,.git,*_ui.py'"? Do we have CVS stuff?
<alecu> nessita, surely not, but it was the default for that option, and I added the *_ui.py
<nessita> alecu: ah, ok
<nessita> alecu: another question, why did you add the gettext code in utils.py?
<dobey> sigh
<nessita> there seems to be no need for that, as far as I can see
<alecu> dobey, why did you abstain from reviewing the branch?
<dobey> because i don't wnat to argue
<alecu> dobey, please argue about that decision with mandel and ralsina; they worked out the details of the windows ipc.
<alecu> dobey, but please review the branch having that in mind.
<dobey> i understand why it should be done in twisted within syncdaemon. and that makes sense given it's already using twisted; though i think we should work on removing twisted from all our code instead, but alas
<alecu> nessita, regarding the gettext: I took the code that compiles the .ui and the qt resources from sso; I guessed that since we are using gettext there we'll be using it in control panel.
<nessita> alecu: I hope we don't need to, if we do we're doing something wrong
<nessita> alecu: we may be having a bug/issue in sso then
<alecu> dobey, again, that's an opinion. My opinion is that we should use twisted whenever it makes sense, and from a "time to finish" pov it makes a lot of sense to use it here.
<dobey> alecu: i cannot consciously approve something i disagree with on such a basic level
<dobey> alecu: and as per our meeting @ UDS, you need someone to test it on Windows anyway.
<thisfred> I'll do it, though not the windows review just yet, since I don't have a VM set up
<alecu> dobey, thisfred: this is not working on windows yet. We'll start testing the control panel on windows probably on monday when ralsina and mandel are back.
<thisfred> right
<alecu> (if they ever return! :-) )
<thisfred> let's hope so, I don't want either of their jobs ;)
<alecu> hahahaha, me neither!
<alecu> ok, I'll get some lunch now, it's about 3pm here :P
 * nessita neither
<nessita> alecu: I have another q!
<alecu> sure
<dobey> alecu: at parrilla?
<nessita> alecu: did you remove the gettext in utils then?
<nessita> alecu: and also, what's with the DBUS constants inside ubuntuone/controlpanel/qt/__init__.py ?
<alecu> nessita, I didn't remove it, since it's used in setup.py by the code that converts the .uis and the resources
<nessita> alecu: why is used? I mean, it shouldn't be
<nessita> alecu: well, now I don't know if you're talking about the gettext or the DBUS constants :-)
<alecu> nessita, still about gettext
<nessita> alecu: I don't see how is being used
<alecu> nessita, it's used in _UICompiler in setup.py
<alecu> nessita,                 o.write('from ubuntuone.controlpanel.utils import _')
<nessita> alecu: ah, yes. That's ugly, why no importing dirctly gettext and setting the domain?
<nessita> and even better, why are we generating python code programatically in that function?
<alecu> nessita, the .ui are translated into .py
<dobey> heh
<nessita> alecu: right, but that is not related to the gettext thing, isn't it?
<alecu> nessita, normally the .pys generated from .ui have no translation support
<alecu> nessita, mandel has extended the translator to include another line before the rest of the .py
<alecu> nessita, that line is "from ubuntuone.controlpanel.utils import _"
<alecu> nessita, we need that line in every .py that's generated from a .ui
<alecu> nessita, does it make sense now?
<nessita> I understand now. Anyways, I don't see why we need to import gettext in utils and import that in the pys :-)
<nessita> we should do the proper thing in each py
<alecu> nessita, I don't understand why adding two lines in every .py is different than doing it in one place.
<alecu> nessita, anyway, that's how it's done in SSO, and I try to follow the same idea here.
<nessita> alecu: becasue if you see the getext code in utils, it makes no sense in having it, since nothing in that faile uses it, so it can be easily removed
<nessita> I know I'll remove it, since _ is not being used in that module
<nessita> s/faile/file
<alecu> nessita, no, you won't remove it. You'll first search in our code to see who is importing that, and setup.py will.
<nessita> alecu: in practice I might, but you get my point :-)
<alecu> nessita, anyway: I can add a comment explaining just that in utils so you won't remove it tomorrow.
<nessita> you import things where you need it, not adding a hop
<nessita> alecu: I prefer we add the proper import gettext lines in the generated pys
<nessita> is clearer, for anyone that reads the source code
<alecu> nessita, that is bike shedding. :-)
<nessita> alecu: not sure what that means :-)
<thisfred> alecu:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610723/
<thisfred> fwiw: I agree with nessita
<dobey> well the gettext package should befined as GETTEXT_PACKAGE = 'ubuntuone-control-panel' or something
<dobey> and that should be imported from utils or something
<nessita> dobey: we have that constant already defined
<thisfred> don't reimport things unless you're monkey patching them, and don't monkey patch things
<dobey> nessita: ok, so then a) the bindtextdomain() call should use that define instead of a string literal
<nessita> dobey: I agree, it was my next point
<alecu> thisfred, regarding the pastebin, I forgot to add "./setup.py build" to the testing instructions. Doing so now.
<dobey> and b) what nessita already said
<thisfred> alecu aha, I knew I was missing something
<dobey> alecu: you should make run-tests do ./setup.py build for the qt case
<nessita> alecu: that would be good ^
<alecu> ok.
<nessita> alecu: I'm getting ImportError: No module named qt
<nessita>     from dbus.mainloop.qt import DBusQtMainLoop
<nessita> ImportError: No module named qt
<alecu> nessita, package python-qt-dbus
<alecu> nessita, or python-qt4-dbus
<nessita> alecu: ok, from my end only 2 thing needed to get the approve: fix the gettext thingy, and remove the DBUS constants from the u1/__init__
<nessita> (the rest looks good!)
<alecu> nessita, the TRANSLATION_DOMAIN in __init__ is the one that dobey mentions as GETTEXT_PACKAGE above?
<dobey> sounds like it should be that
<alecu> nessita, dobey: should I make the generated .pys import that constant?
<nessita> alecu: yes to the first question, and to the second
<dobey> you should only do the bindtextdomain() call where you start the main loop
<nessita> dobey: and then only do the _ import?
<dobey> if you need to translate things by other methods, such as dngettext() or something, then it will also be needed in those spots. but the general _() case doesn't take a domain argument
<dobey> so it depends, and i doubt that only having the _() argument is sufficient for all translated strings, but maybe it is
<thisfred> alecu:eric@eric-Studio-XPS-9100:~/canonical/ubuntuone-control-panel/qt$ ./run-tests --qt
<thisfred> Running test suite for --qt
<thisfred> Usage: u1trial [options] path
<thisfred> u1trial: error: --qt-reactor option requires an argument
<thisfred> or do I not need to run it like that?
<dobey> it's just -qt i think
<dobey> +if [ "$1" == "-qt" ]; then
<thisfred> right just found that
<dobey> but is weird that you got that error, since it does --qt-reactor=ui
<thisfred> isn't single dash just for single letter switches?
<thisfred> anyway with a single dash it breaks differently:
<dobey> ideally yes
<thisfred> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610726/
<dobey> oh lovely
<thisfred> but that could be my unity bundle of joy
<dobey> that is on 11.04?
<thisfred> yep
<dobey> weird
<dobey> does run-tests work in a clean cp branch for you?
<dobey> or does it work without the -qt?
<thisfred> run-tests works
<thisfred> just not with the -qt option
<dobey> do you have qtreactor installed?
<thisfred> not installed but added to the pythonpath as per the instructions
<alecu> nessita, thisfred: revno 148
<dobey> thisfred: weird
<alecu> ok, I need a bit of fresh air. And some food.
<alecu> bbl
<nessita> alecu: thanks, enjoy
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> QLocalSocket
<nessita> dobey: ?
<dobey> qt class that uses named pipes on windows, and unix sockets on *nix
<nessita> dobey: when you said bindtextdomain, did you mean "gettext.textdomain(TRANSLATION_DOMAIN)"? (that is what we're using right now on the control panel GTK)
<dobey> sure
<nessita> thanks
<nessita> alecu: when you come back, I added a detailed comment on how the gettext code need to be tweaked (seems like we misunderstood here)
<dobey> nessita: ah, i see what i did. mixed up bind_textdomain_codeset() and textdomain() calls
<dobey> nessita: so yes, textdomain is what i meant there it seems
<nessita> dobey: great, thanks for checking
<nessita> thisfred: did you finish alecu's review?
<thisfred> nessita: not yet, but I think the errors I'm getting are not in the code
<nessita> thisfred: what errors are you getting? the unity ones?
<thisfred> the main tests run, the window opens, so I think I'm ok
<dobey> i'm not sure what your error is due to
<thisfred> nessita: well I think it may be unity, no idea
<thisfred> but it starts with an X error
<dobey> it's not unity
<dobey> what it looks like is the private dbus daemon not starting properly in the qtreactor case, which is weird
<dobey> you know what would be awesome right now?
<nessita> dobey: I'm afraid to ask
<dobey> cake donuts with chocolate icing on top
<nessita> ah, fiiiuu
<dobey> also, working upgrade to O would be nice
<dobey> grmbl
<nessita> dobey: I'm getting this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610746/
<thisfred> dobey: I concur. No good donuts near me though. Another reason to move to Portland
<thisfred> nessita: ah
<dobey> thisfred: or atlanta
<dobey> krispy kreme ftw
<thisfred> nessita: that's exactly what I got
<dobey> also, portland sucks
<thisfred> dobey: KK is good, but not as good as http://voodoodoughnut.com/about.php
<nessita> thisfred: but I run the gtk tests at least once, the qt one run :-/
<nessita> dobey: ^
<thisfred> dobey: and I love portland, but then I have a high hipster tolerance. I could even live in Brooklyn I think
<dobey> thisfred: i will cede that KK does not sell donuts with lots of crazy stuff on them, like bacon
<dobey> thisfred: but i think they are different classes of donuts
<dobey> thisfred: is like arguing about sicilian style vs flatbread style pizz
<dobey> a
<thisfred> dobey: Voodoo have less exotic ones too, and they are still better :)
<dobey> not really
<dobey> but w/e
<nessita> dobey: there seems to be a timing issue with the paste I shared
<nessita> something it fails, sometimes it runs
<nessita> any clues?
<thisfred> and any pizza is fine with me as long as it's not mattress style. Or chicago as some would have it
<dobey> no idea
<dobey> thisfred: i think you mean queso style
<thisfred> hehe
<dobey> or, Buenos Aires as some would have it
<thisfred> that too
<thisfred> well the one we had anyway, I'm sure they have excellent pizza as well
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> i am hungry again now
<thisfred> Yeah me too. Thanks a bunch!
<Ignatus> nessita, ok, i'm back. files recopied to laptop, haven't connected but i get around 9kfiles to Makefile in the metaqueue window, and 5k in content queue that wants to upload
<Ignatus> nessita, so, quite fewer files, but still some that wants to reupload
<nessita> Ignatus: somehow those have a different hash...
<nessita> Ignatus: you can try now restarting syncdaemon, without connecting it, and see how many files are queued up
<Ignatus> nessita, weird, as i just recopied them to hdd...
<nessita> Ignatus: but not sure what else to advice. The expert on this is facundobatista, but I think he's not around right now
<nessita> facundobatista: are you?
<Ignatus> nessita, ok, thanks anyways mate :) 5k is abit less than all of them :)
<nessita> Ignatus: :-)
<alecu> volví
<thisfred> Ignatus: copying files, especially between different kinds of filesystems may change them. If you're able to, you could try using rsync -avz or somesuch, which will preserve all the bits
<nessita> alecu: how was lunch/air?
<thisfred> well, it will try. fat32 throws information away I think
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: ping
<nessita> alecu: I added one more needs fixing comment to your branch, with detailed data of what's needed
<facundobatista> nessita, I'm here, but not for long
<facundobatista> nessita, I should have gone already, :|
<nessita> facundobatista: manejalo ;-)
<thisfred> alecu: I did not find anything else, except an error in ./run-tests -qt (which probably should be --qt) which I don't know the cause of
<thisfred> alecu: so with nessita's proposed fixes done, you have my +1
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: pong
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: have a real quick minute for a PM?
<facundobatista> Ignatus, we'd need logs in debug to check what hashes are being found
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: sure
<Ignatus> facundobatista, nessita, status update, i quit the daemon again, and restarted, and this time no files were in the content queue. success :)
<nessita> Ignatus: yey!
<nessita> Ignatus: you resubscribed your Pictures folder, right?
<nessita> otherwise is a false positive
<Ignatus> nessita, yes i did
<nessita> Ignatus: great news then :-)
<Ignatus> nessita, indeed, thanks a bunch
<nessita> you're welcome
<alecu> nessita, revno 149 with the textdomain fix
<nessita> alecu: gracias!
<nessita> alecu: approved!
<alecu> hmmm... lousy internet.
<nessita> thisfred: when you have a moment, could you please check out logs in bug #781875?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 781875 in ubuntuone-control-panel "ERROR - ReplicationSettingsChangeError: args (<ubuntuone.controlpanel.dbus_service.ControlPanelBackend at /preferences (affects: 1) (heat: 17)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/781875
<thisfred> looking
<thisfred> nessita: added my 2¢. Saw something strange in the dc logs, but have no way to explain it.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: if you have a second, do you perhaps have an idea what the tealeaves/coffeegrinds/goat entrails/logs in https://launchpad.net/bugs/781875 mean?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 781875 in ubuntuone-control-panel "ERROR - ReplicationSettingsChangeError: args (<ubuntuone.controlpanel.dbus_service.ControlPanelBackend at /preferences (affects: 1) (heat: 17)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<thisfred> s/grinds/grounds/
<CardinalFang> """ServerError: (500, ('shutdown', None))"""  Wut?!
<nessita> alecu: lint issues in tarmac for your branch
<alecu> looking
<thisfred> CardinalFang: indeed
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I wonder if they were upgrading to natty at that time, and whether that uninstalled couch or something
<alecu> nessita, seems like tarmac didn't run "./run-tests -qt" nor "./setup.py build"
<CardinalFang> thisfred, let's ask #couchdb
<alecu> nessita, I'll have run-tests invoke "./setup.py build" all the times.
<nessita> alecu: wait
<nessita> alecu: tarmac will not run run-tests -qt unless you tell dobey to set it up to do so
<alecu> nessita, right. that's why we need to change run-tests to run both the qt and the gtk tests.
<dobey> that's not going to happen until qtreactor is packaged properly in our ppa at least, and ideally in ubuntu as well
<nessita> alecu: let's run only run-tests (gtk only) tests for now on tarmac, until ralsina makes a decision aboue qtreactor
<dobey> well we will have to package qtreactor
<alecu> dobey, or put it in contrib :-)
<dobey> no.
<alecu> dobey, is pyqt installed in tarmac?
<dobey> even if we didn't use qtreactor in control-panel-qt itself, we would still need it to run the tests
<dobey> pyqt4 is yes, we already require it for sso lint to pass
<thisfred> alecu: but the tests fail on something gtk or am I misreading the failmail?
<thisfred> probably, nm
<dobey> thisfred: tests passed
<dobey> thisfred: lint failed
<alecu> thisfred, when running the gtk tests, pylint is complaining about stuff in ubuntuone.controlpanel.qt.gui and ubuntuone.controlpanel.qt.controlpanel
<dobey> nessita: and why is it not using u1lint?!
<thisfred> ah I see. Why are there weird control sequences in the lint errors? That's my mail client I guess
<nessita> dobey: because you didn't propose that branch yet? :-D
<alecu> thisfred, that seems to be ANSI color codes
<thisfred> urgh
<nessita> dobey: bad dobey, bad :-P
<dobey> i never said i would
<nessita> dobey: you should!
<dobey> thisfred: because nessita made it use pylint instead of u1lint, and has the pylintrc doing colored output
<thisfred> right
<nessita> bueno bueno bueno
<thisfred> shall I make a branch before someone gets hurt? :)
<nessita> I'd prefer that alecu's branch lands first
<nessita> to avoid conflicts on run-tests
<thisfred> sure
<alecu> "pylint --ignore ui ubuntuone/"
<nessita> alecu: we won't be able to pass arguments to u1lint, I think. dobey, is that so?
<alecu> hmmm
<alecu> nessita, I've changed it to always build the *_ui.py files, even when running gtk tests.
<alecu> nessita, that should fix this problem.
<nessita> alecu: but not the qtreactor missing module, so you need a pylint disable there
<alecu> nessita, right.
<dobey> nessita: right
<dobey> i guess i need to add an rcfile thingy so we can specify ignored paths
<alecu> nessita, done.
<dobey> and maybe add arguments for such things as ignored paths
<nessita> alecu: groso, wanna re-approve it after the commit has be scanned by LP?
<alecu> just did it
<dobey> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<dobey> on 11.10: gsd_ubuntuone_class_finalize used but not defined
<dobey> on 11.04 with branch to fix that: gsd_ubuntuone_class_finalize defined but not used
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> ah, qtreactor
<dobey> alecu: you need to pylint disable= that one, or package the reqactor :)
<alecu> I'm not packaging the reaqtor
<thisfred> At some point it will start to look like the more attractive option :)
<thisfred> alecu: nessita dobey: In all seriousness, should I have a go at it? Shouldn't be too hard...
<thisfred> the packaging I mean
<alecu> thisfred, sure! thanks!
<thisfred> Since I'm gonna go for Ubuntu Developer as one of my goals... ;)
<thisfred> kk, on it. alecu: is the git repo the officialest home?
<alecu> anyway, the branch has already merged, but the qtreactor packaged sounds like something we may need.
<nessita> thisfred: you can certainly try. I would advice some advice from dobey or rodrigo
<alecu> thisfred, afaik, it is.
<dobey> thisfred: it wouldn't be hard if it wasn't a totally broken repository
<dobey> thisfred: it has no setup.py and such
<thisfred> dobey: wouldn't be fun if it was easy
<thisfred> ah, so it's not even a python package. Superfun!
<dobey> exactly
<alecu> thisfred, it is a python package, since it has __init__.py on it.
<dobey> and i don't know if it's ever actually been released
<thisfred> alecu: fair enough. I meant the word that means the thing with a setup.py in ;)
<alecu> thisfred, oh, you mean a python package :-)
<thisfred> package in the pypi sense
<dobey> not the pypy sense
<thisfred> dobey: no setup means that it runs without building, which means writing  a setup should be trivial.
<thisfred> I meant Cheese Shop :)
<dobey> anyway, if we're going to use it, we should be active in upstream
<dobey> cheese shop that doesn't sell cheese?
<thisfred> naming things, cache invalidation, character encoding, and off by one errors are the 3 hardest problems in CS
<alecu> a cheese pi pie?
<thisfred> dobey: I'll kick the setup.py back to them
<alecu> thisfred, very sensible to include "char encoding"
<thisfred> if there is a they
<thisfred> I'm not gonna be they
<dobey> well there are commits in git by more than one person
<dobey> but not sure what that means
<thisfred> sock pupperys
<dobey> surprise, fear, and character encoding are the 3 hardest problems in CS
<dobey> amongst the hardest problems in CS are surprise, fear, and an almost fanatical devotion to the pope
<dobey> alright, i am outta here. have a good weekend all
<thisfred> later dobey
 * thisfred wonders how cross platform the qtreactor is, since it inherits from posixbase.PosixReactorBase
<thisfred> oh nm, it has a win32install so I suppose it's at least possible that it works
 * nessita -> eods
<nessita> bye all!
<karni> bye nessita
<karni> U1 on PC is broke lately :( I didn't even touch one folder, and got a self-conflict. My other webUI visible folders are not getting down to my PC (or they are, but very slowly, like, from time to time)
<karni> If I can provide some more logs/details, I'll be happy to.
#ubuntuone 2011-05-21
<alecu> bzr st
<alecu> shit
 * Cibort a
#ubuntuone 2011-05-22
<ianm_> can U1 be used to share assets between users of an application?  a way to list or search files within a group?
<Ignatus> hi, i'm having some troubles with u1 again. i'm getting conflict files for a few music files, but the original files are not there. if i delete or rename the conflict file, it instantly gets renamed to conflict again. it's ok on the other computer and webinterface how to get rid of conflict file and have original file?
<duanedeisgn> hello Ignatus
<Ignatus> hello duanedeisgn
<duanedeisgn> to get rid of the conflict you can ust rename the file. take of the .u1conflict at the end
<Ignatus> duanedeisgn, i tried that, it just renames it automatically back to u1conflict at the end of new filename
<duanedeisgn> oh noe :\
<Ignatus> indeed, kinda annoying. tried taking the original file from my other computer, copy over, and it just renames that file as filename.u1conflict1 as well
<duanedeisgn> Ignatus: are both the computers are on your U1 ACCOUNT?
<duanedeisgn> sorry for caps
<Ignatus> duanedeisgn, yup, both desktop and laptop
<duanedeisgn> is this in you purchased from Ubuntu Onr folder?
<Ignatus> no, just in my Music folder, that i've synced up to my one account, just like my photos and documents. so music has been purchased elsewhere many years ago :)
<duanedeisgn> are you running Natty?
<Ignatus> yeah, on both computers
<duanedeisgn> hmm
<duanedeisgn> Ignatus: could you file a bug and then on Monday when more of the team is here we can look a your issue and get you fixed up. You can file a bug with the command:  ubuntu-bug ubuntuone-client
<Ignatus> duanedeisgn, oh, ok will try to do that :)
<duanedeisgn> Also could you please compress  your $HOME/.cache/ubuntuone/log/ folder and attach the tar.gz to the report.  You can compress the folder by right-clicking on it and selecting compress. Attach the logs to the bug report using the 'Add Attachment or Patch' button at the bottom of the page. Thank you!
<Ignatus> duanedeisgn, ok, wil do. thanks
<Ignatus> duanedeisgn, ok, bug files, attachments added. ty for your time.
<fagan_> Man I suck at twisted
<fagan_> Im getting a traceback and I really dont understand it
<fagan_> I really wish today was a weekday and someone was looking at IRC that could help
<fagan_> Yay have it working now
<fagan_> :D
<fagan_> So ive made a twisted server and client now that are talking to each other properly
<fagan_> Awesome
<fagan_> Now I just have to make the extra cool bits and ill have something cool to show off
<nlsthzn> hello, purchased an app in 11.04, reverted to 10.04... anyway to install the app?
<fagan> nlsthzn: you mean you bought something from the software center?
<nlsthzn> fagan: yes... but LTS doesn't have the option to install apps that should be bought, was thinking maybe the apps synx with ubuntu one when purchased
<fagan> nlsthzn: This channel hasnt anything to do with the software center you would have to ask on #ubuntu-desktop although it is the weekend so there wont be anyone answering questions so you should ask on monday
<fagan> nlsthzn: this channel is for Ubuntu one so its the file sync or music streaming...etc
<nlsthzn> fagan: like I said, I was just wondering if apps also synced like music purchases... but it seems that is not the case... cheers
<fagan> nlsthzn: no they are not but they should have a record of it and install it if you bought it but I dont know
<nlsthzn> fagan: k, doesn't seem that way, thanks for everything
<fagan> nlsthzn: np, id say someone would be able to help anyway on monday
<nigelb> fagan: nice work with twisted :D
<nigelb> fagan: I've been spending my weekend writing an API for an app to talk to.
<fagan> nigelb: yeah I spent most of the week reading the docs
<mainerror> which ones?
<nigelb> fagan: Nice :)
<fagan> mainerror: for twisted
<fagan> nigelb: im going to make a nice thing to skip songs remotely or something
<nigelb> fagan: o_o
<fagan> although I could fix a bug in u1
<nigelb> fagan: twisted is one of those things I've had on my list to learn
<fagan> nigelb: well its pretty big
<fagan> nigelb: and u1 is made entirely from it
<nigelb> hrm, so if I learn it I can help with u1 bugs, sounds enticing.
<nigelb> My list of things-I-do-in-Ubuntu is too big already :p
<fagan> nigelb: yep and gtk and qt too if you want
<mainerror> right, I should grab the Android U1 files code and start hacking too :)
<fagan> mainerror: I installed it on friday its very good
<nigelb> So, I gave the lightning talk at UDS about Flask, now I'm eating my own dog food.  Writing a backend API for an Android app and iPhone app to talk to :D
<nigelb> In Flask, obviously :D
<fagan> nigelb: nice what is flask?
<mainerror> I was about to ask :D
<nigelb> fagan: very light weight python web framework
<fagan> nigelb: ah cool
<mainerror> so that thing is all web stuff related?
<fagan> nigelb: I was thinking of automating some of my IRC stuff by making a client/bot in twisted
<fagan> but that would be done in my spare time
<nigelb> mainerror: yeah
<nigelb> fagan: automating how?
<nigelb> fagan: technically you could just write irssi plugins (like classbot, which is an irssi plugin written in perl)
<fagan> nigelb: well im really lazy and I hate perl
<nigelb> fagan: I don't blame you :p
<fagan> id prefer to make something homespun
<fagan> :)
<fagan> although IRC clients are a pain in the ass to write
<nigelb> I've written way too much code this weekend, I'm not sure if that's a bad thing though.
<fagan> nigelb: well I was drinking all weekend for the end of the world but since it didnt happen I wrote some code today
<nigelb> fagan: bwahaha
<mainerror> oh yea right I've totally missed that end of the world thing, I was way too distracted by Formula one :D
<kristian_> hi
<kristian_> can I use sshfs with ubuntu one?
<karni> kristian_: I'm sorry, you can't. You can't 'mount' Ubuntu One storage.
<kristian_> hi karni, thanks for replying
<karni> kristian_: np!
<kristian_> karni, private?
<kristian_> not looking to sell you anything (not beliefs either) ;)
<karni> kristian_: go ahead
<karni> kristian_: that's kind of you to ask, you needn't have to :)
<kristian_> I myself get freaked if somebody suddenly opens a private chat ;)
#ubuntuone 2012-05-14
<derpella> Hello. I am trying to make a new account, and it seems I am stuck on "gathering informations"? The computer is slow, but it takes like 10 minutes... Should I wait, or is it some error?
<derpella> I hope it doesn't use Flash?
<rye> morning!
<jacobrask> Hi! Is this the communication channel for actual ubuntu one development or are most of you guys just hanging out here for support and helping out with the API and such?
<mandel> morning all!
<mandel> jacobrask, some of use are the actual developers of the clients on the diff platforms
<mandel> derpella, no, it does not use flash, everything is python + Qt
<mandel> derpella, there are apparently some issues with the ssl certs for when ever you create an account, that might be hitting you... the server guys are trying to get this fix asap
<derpella> thanks, I'll try making account on website...
<mandel> derpella, please do and let me know if it works, if it doesn't we can take a look at your logs and look closer at what is going on
<derpella> :)
<jacobrask> mandel: ok, nice
<derpella> mandel: sorry for asking, but what is terminal command, so I could have logs?
<derpella> because now I am stuck on choosing folders, with this gathering data
<derpella> ubuntuone-control-panel-qt  <- well, I guess it works
<derpella> now it crashed- IPCError
<JamesTait> G'mornin' all! :)
<mandel> derpella, so, you can set U1_DEBUG in the terminal before you launch it to get logs in stdout, but there are logs in your XDG_CACHE folder
<mandel> derpella, which will have all operations from sso, control panel and the sync daemon used by u1
<mandel> derpella, can you paste the ipc error you got in paste.ubuntu.com so I can take a look?
<derpella> it'd be
<derpella> ubuntuone-control-panel-qt --U1_DEBUG ??
<derpella> whhhere is the folder?
<derpella> in /var/log?
<mandel> derpella, the logs folrder is in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/
<mandel> derpella, and setting the debug to stdout is via the env variable U1_DEBUG
<mandel> is not an an argument :)
<derpella> erm... what do?
<derpella> I am not a coder nor a specialist
<mandel> derpella, ok, lets look at the logs that are already there, did you find the ~/.cache/ubuntuone/ folder?
<derpella> sure...
<derpella> well, only interesting things were in the file syncdeamon-exceptions
<mandel> derpella, surely you have more info, can you paste the result of ls ls ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/
<mandel> derpella, sorry just one ls :)
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<gatox> mandel, today is your review day? :P (just a small one)
<mandel> gatox, sure, shoot!
<gatox> mandel, thx https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/network-page/+merge/105517
<mandel> gatox, why self.next() self._next_id = -1 ?
<gatox> mandel, we use that everywhere..... we set always in _next_id which the next page should be.... then we told the wizard to move to the next page with next() and we set again to -1 so it's respect the value that the qwizard api return when doesn't know to which page to move
<gatox> we don't have a linear flow...... that's why
<mandel> ok
<mandel> gatox, having to run tests on 3 platforms does not scale..
<gatox> mandel, jejeje nop
<mandel> gatox, and wait to see my objective-c code..
<mandel> gatox, +1
<gatox> mandel, great
<gatox> mandel, i need to go to the bank and then do an errand..... this may take a while
<mandel> gatox, ok, I'll let the other know, no worries
<gatox> mandel, thanks
<alecu> hello, all!
<alecu> ralsina, ping
<mandel> alecu, morning!
<alecu> hi mandel! I should not be working today; but I forgot to tell ralsina about it, and to put it in canonicaladmin
<mandel> alecu, ok, it is because of uds, right?
<mandel> alecu, I wanted to show you my cool fsevents server working, but I'll let you rest :)
<alecu> mandel: awesome!
<alecu> mandel, got any url?
<mandel> alecu, I need to push it to lp, and I wont so that you rest :)
<alecu> mandel, :-)
<mandel> alecu, I need to get the twisted side working to get the events as json, but security bia getpeeredid is in place, events dispatching per user is there and i'm testing it by leaving it running while I compile things etc..
<alecu> mandel, how do you handle "dropping" events when the buffers are full? (or how do you plan to do it)
<alecu> mandel, the main point of that is that the root daemon should never block on writing to the children SDs
<mandel> alecu, we get an special event which is the dropped events one.. I think we should try and get as much info as possible from that and pass it to syndaemon to deal with it, maybe we have to do a local rescan or somehting
<alecu> mandel, well, that's not the point that worries me....
<alecu> mandel, that's a slighly different case
<mandel> alecu, I hope it does not, I'm using grand central dispatch for the dispatching of the events to the users, that is, to perform the IO to the socket
<alecu> mandel, ok, I need to read more about GCD
<mandel> alecu, I need to do some proper testing to see when this events are dropped and how to deal with that
<alecu> mandel, right.
<alecu> mandel, but we should keep in mind that we have two cases of events being dropped.
<alecu> mandel, first one is the one you just mentioned: the kernel dropped some events because some of the root daemons reading from /dev/fsevents was slow.
<mandel> and we are slow.. true
<alecu> mandel, second one is "our" root daemon being the slow one because it blocked on sending stuff to the child Syncdaemons.
<alecu> mandel, so, I think we should not block on sending stuff to our SDs.
<mandel> alecu, I need to do some experiments, if the GCD adding operations to the q is fast and does not block us we should be dealing with events fast enough, but I need to do some stress testing on this
<alecu> mandel, adding "fast" is not enough, because the queue might be full.
<alecu> mandel, we should use some syscall to check if the queue is full before adding. And drop some events to just one SD in that case.
<mandel> alecu, I'm doing something simlar to the example here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Central_Dispatch
<alecu> mandel, awesome.
<mandel> alecu, with a diff api by creating a q
<mandel> alecu, I use a q because I do not want to have events sent in parallel and then loose the correct order which would be very bad..
<ralsina> just a quick note on ssl: IS says the ssl may have ordering issues. i could not reproduce via vpn and a user says it only happens with turkish locale
<mandel> ralsina, alecu is looking for you
<alecu> mandel, using a queue is fine. But we should make sure that the queue has some fixed limit, and that we don't block if we exceed it.
<alecu> hi ralsina!
<alecu> ralsina, those are some awesome news on ssl
<ralsina> i am from Android so i type Slow. alecu, phone?
<alecu> ralsina, sure.
<alecu> let me find it.
<ralsina> alecu it seems gnutls says cert is invalid, too
<mandel> ralsina, also, gatox went to the bank to deal with some errands that will take time
<mandel> ok, lunch time for me
 * mandel lunch
<alecu> mandel, btw: what are you using to code the root daemon? python too? objective-c?
<alecu> oh, mandel is lunching.
<alecu> btw, all: I'm taking the day off, but I'll be around a little bit today at 16z for tech leads call.
<ralsina> Hmmm twisted's default reactor for next version is epoll. Would that break anything for us?
<mandel> alecu, objective-c
<mandel> ralsina, the only place in which the default reactor is used in in syncdaemon and in theory should be ok
<gord> hey all, ubuntu one decided to delete the contents of ~/Ubuntu One/ when i setup a new home directory to sync with it. which propagated to my other machines that sync. any way to get this stuff back? or has u1 deleted them for good
<mandel> gord, there is indeed a way to get them back, ralsina is there paperwork to be done for this? ^^
<ralsina> gord: ask duanedesign or joshuahoover
<ralsina> gord: they can get it back for you, don't worry. Also, they are not deleted, they should be in your recycle bin or however it's called
<duanedesign> gord: i will PM you for more info
<mmcc> good morning folks
<ralsina> good morning mmcc!
<mmcc> question - I wrote a script to run the network detection watcher and just print whenever it sees a real change - useful for testing IRL, but not a unit test. I think it should be in the SSO client tree somewhere, but where?
<ralsina> mmcc: we have one script of similar scope in sso, let me dig
<ralsina> mmcc: well, can't find it
<ralsina> mmcc: remember that script we had that connected to ussoc and showed the UI? Where was it?
<mmcc> hmm
<ralsina> oops, mandel ^
<ralsina> mmcc: miscmpletion :-)
<mmcc> ralsina: no prob. I think I've actually used that script
<mmcc> no wait, no I haven't
<ralsina> mmcc: we hav one like it at ./ubuntu_sso/qt/tests/login_u_p.py
<ralsina> mmcc: so maybe there
<ralsina> and the one I remembered was ./ubuntu_sso/qt/tests/show_gui.py
<ralsina> mmcc: so, there but without test in the name :-)
<mmcc> oh, ok - so maybe mine fits better in ubuntu_sso/networkstate/tests/ , just without test in the name
<mmcc> because it doesn't use qt
<mandel> ralsina, let me check, I think it was in sso under tests..
<ralsina> mandel: found it already :-)
<mmcc> now ralsina has anti-lag
<ralsina> right, I know what you will type now.
<mandel> ralsina, cool :)
<mandel> mmcc, ralsina, so I have the fsevents server cheking for the ownership of a path by the connected client.. atm I'm not checking at the group ownership, is that ok for the time being?
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<mandel> ralsina, sweet! I'm nearly done, I have to write the example for the python code.. oh and I'm not using launchd to create the handle for the domain socket... I'm to lazy to write that atm
<ralsina> mandel: baby steps
<mmcc> mandel: sounds good. that launchd checkin stuff is boilerplate that might be best to add later.
<mmcc> in my experience, testing during development with launchd is a pain. adds a bunch of steps between compile and run
<ralsina> mmcc, mandel: we need to start planning the packaging, now that we have a binary that does something ;-)
<mmcc> ralsina: I have some thoughts. maybe I should write them up in an email?
<mandel> ralsina, mmcc, let me push this to a branch and we can take a look if you have the time
<mmcc> mandel, got nothing but time for you man
<mandel> mmcc, specially with you, you might cry at my code (I have not written objective-c in ages...)
<ralsina> mmcc: please
 * ralsina likes long mails explaining stuff
<ralsina> in the right dose, of course
<mmcc> ralsina: ok, cool
 * mmcc adds draft packaging plan to TODO list
<mandel> mmcc, I'm going to push the code with the xcode userdata.. I have no clue which files to ignore, sorry
<mmcc> mandel: it's a huge pain, don't worry. For the actual project tree I want to suggest that we don't use XCode...
<mmcc> you can always use it yourself and just not check in your .xcodeproj bundle, but I want to propose using a makefile - XCode's files are annoying to read & diff
<ralsina> mandel, mmcc, dobey, gatox, thisfred: standup in 6'
<ralsina> briancurtin: too of course
<briancurtin> i'm already typing, not falling behind this time
<ralsina> thisfred: you are on sprint this week or next? // need to take memory pills...
<mmcc> and for a project this size and with no UI, I don't think it adds much to use XCode for building
<thisfred> ralsina: DONE: traveled to London TODO: sprint ;)
<ralsina> thisfred: ok, excused ;-)
<mmcc> me
<ralsina> mmcc: early! :-D
<mandel> mmcc, probably not, it just makes it easier to build I hate make files :P
<mmcc> mandel, I'm with you on makefiles, but at least they're readable. XML gives me hives
<mmcc> mandel especially *undocumented* XML build files!
<mandel> mmcc, yes, those are even worse..
<mandel> mmcc, you can find some initial code in lp:~mandel/+junk/fsevents /cc ralsina
<mmcc> mandel, and per-user preference files that XCode saves in the .xcodeproj that cause spurious diffs... ugh
<mmcc> thanks mandel, looking in a sec
<mandel> mmcc, yeah, those are the ones I wanted to add to the bzr ignore..
<mandel> mmcc, we can go over the code after the standup in mumble, there are some thinks I want to discuss as well as the fact that right now the config iss hardcoded with my paths...
<mmcc> mandel: sonds good
<mandel> which ideally is sent my the clients when connected.. but that is work to be done in the python side..
<mmcc> sonds very good indeed
<mmcc> mandel, ack
<dobey> ralsina: lies
<ralsina> me
<briancurtin> me
<mandel> me
<ralsina> mmcc, mandel: use cmake
<mmcc> I think gatox is out?
<mandel> ralsina, you kde people..
<ralsina> mandel: he
<ralsina> mandel: ok, use xmkmf
<mandel> yeah, gatox when to the bank.. so he is probably in a q
<ralsina> ok, then mmcc go
<mandel> ralsina, I'll write my own version of make in ruby!
<mmcc> DONE: cleaning up test suite for darwin network detection, refactored
<mmcc> a bit for testability. Saw a really big ostrich at the San Antonio Zoo.
<mmcc> TODO: finish tests for network detection, land that branch, write up
<mmcc> draft OSX packaging plan
<mmcc> BLCK: no
<ralsina> mandel: you mean rake?
<mmcc> next, uh? ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: weekend, reviews, SSL debugging, 1-1s TODO: fix something, reviews, help around, tech leads call BLOCKED: no NEXT briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: propose installer branch, screwed up jenkins branches but just got them in this morning
<briancurtin> TODO: look into the get_rootdir exception people have been reporting
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: None
<briancurtin> NOTE: i have half days on tuesday, thursday, and friday
<briancurtin> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Goot root process to filter peruser getting the user uid when connected. Now the service send a json representation of the event over the domain sockets (need a good separator for each message, I think \n is good since there are no \n in any of the strings). Added security to ensure that a client does not request events from paths that he does no own.
<mandel> TODO: talk with mmcc about the code, find room for improvement. Ask ralsina about some copyright in a lib used to the example (we could use many others)
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> COMMENTS: jenkins is not yet there due to some lint issues in the skipJenkins branches :*(
<mandel> I think I'm last, right, dobey is not working.. is he?
 * ralsina would have to check and canonicaladmin is too stupid
<ralsina> doing it anyway
<ralsina> That smart site shows the leave requests in alphabetical order since I joined the company. And it only works or page 1.
<ralsina> So to know who's on leave I have to ask for the monthly company-wide request board
<ralsina> So yes, rodney is on swap today ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, alphabetical order is what hr uses, is soooo much better!
<mmcc> er, what does "on swap" mean?
<ralsina> mandel: alphabetical order of the first name, so I nly see Alejandro's requests for 2011
<ralsina> mmcc: when we make you travel on a weekend, you get a day off
<ralsina> mmcc: so we don't feel like slave drivers, and all that
<mandel> mmcc, you moved a national holiday from its day to an other, for example, tom is a holiday in madrid I swaped it for july + what ralsina said
<briancurtin> is there any process for updating dev-tools on tarmac? a fix of mine was merged into dev-tools, but a u1client branch which uses it claims to fail because it can't import a name (skipIfJenkins)
<mmcc> ah, ok.
<mandel> briancurtin, you dev-tool branch did not land due to a lint error
<briancurtin> mandel: i just fixed that one
<ralsina> briancurtin: may need to be done manually, since dobey is on swap, ping sidnei
<mandel> briancurtin, oh.. then we have to wait for dobeys machine to pick up nightlies..
<mandel> ralsina, is tarmac not longer in _dobeys servers?
<briancurtin> if it'll eventually just work, that's probably fine
<ralsina> mandel: since like, months ago!
<ralsina> mandel: it's in canonistack
<dobey> tarmac is cloudy
<mandel> ralsina, he, good news!
<mandel> dobey, cylon, go back to the swap day!
<mandel> mmcc, give me 10 mins, mumble and we take a deep look at the code for the fsevents, is that ok?
<mmcc> mandel: sure that works
<beuno> ralsina, any ideas why I wouldn't be getting notifications for uploads/downloads to U1 in ubuntu?
<ralsina> beuno: nope
<gatox> FINALLY BACK!!!!
<salgado> beuno, "show_all_notifications = True" on syncdaemon.conf?  (just a wild guess, really)
<ralsina> beuno: am I filling you with confidence or not? ;-)
<gatox> i hate errands!!!!!!!!
<beuno> salgado, ralsina, it's set to true
<ralsina> gatox: err-ands are better than err-ors. Basic boolean algebra.
<gatox> ralsina, jejeje
<ralsina> beuno: then there may be something on syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<ralsina> beuno: we have had a few similar things in the past
 * gatox goes back to work.... is going to be a long day :P
<beuno> ralsina, nada
<beuno> empty
<ralsina> beuno: weirder then
<ralsina> beuno: we are a bit shorthanded today because of UDS swaps and stuff, can you remind me tomorrow?
<beuno> ralsina, sure
<ralsina> beuno: thanks
<mandel> mmcc, I'm back, mumble?
<mmcc> mandel, just a sec, testing
<mandel> sure
<ralsina> gatox: can you assign bug #986328 to rtgrant for feedback on texts for the buttons (or if we should just keep them as they are?)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 986328 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Wrong title and buttons on unsuscribe dialog" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986328
<gatox> ralsina, yes
<ralsina> gatox: thanks
<ralsina> gatox: put a comment explaining exactly what you want feedback on, then assign to him
<gatox> and now i have internet issues...... connecting with 3g..... not a very good day!
<ralsina> gatox: take it easy
<ralsina> gatox: go to a bar
<ralsina> gatox: have some tea or something
<gatox> ralsina, yeah...... trying to relax..... i'm with 3g now (in the closest bars internet is even worse than my 3g connection).... i'll debug some u1-client stuff that doesn't require internet in the mac..... and wait for fibertel to fix the problems
<ralsina> Grmbl, so *units* should be transleatable. Makes sense.
<ralsina> gatox: cool
<mmcc> so mandel, you're using OS X 10.7 I see... your code doesn't build for me on 10.6, I'll take a look at the docs and see if it's something simple I can change in the build or if you've used any 10.7-only api...
<mandel> mmcc, ouch!
<mandel> mmcc, yes, I'm on Lion... I wonder what changed
<mmcc> mandel, if you want the complete list: https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#releasenotes/General/MacOSXLionAPIDiffs/index.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40010630
<mmcc> mandel: but that's just api, I'm getting complaints about missing objc properties too :\
<mandel> mmcc, I tried to compile it with 10.6 support and threw a bunch of errors regarding the autorelease pool..
<mmcc> mandel, I think maybe the @autoreleasepool{ ...} block thing is new in 10.7's ObjC
<mandel> mmcc, could perfectly be, then I'll have to change all the memory management to the old style, not hard but boring
<mmcc> mandel, I have an old XCode - @autoreleasepool was added for ARC (Automatic Reference Counting), which is supported in 10.6 and 10.7, but you need XCode 4.2 or later (and the corresponding new compiler) to compile code that uses ARC.
<mandel> mmcc, does that mean that you just need to update xcode?
<mmcc> mandel So I'll upgrade, but I also want to think a bit about whether or not we should use ARC. I've heard some complaints about it, but maybe it's not so bad in a relatively simple daemon
<mmcc> mandel, yes
<mandel> mmcc, I think removal is not a thing that should scares us much
<ralsina> mmcc: I got a third hand rumour from UDS that running things as root is going to be harder/different in the next OSX, you heard anything?
<mandel> ralsina, that thing is, them having iCloud might mean us being screwed up with rules like that..
<ralsina> mandel, gatox: can I get a trivial review here https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/octetes/+merge/105684
<gatox> ralsina, on it
<ralsina> gatox: thanks
<mandel> ralsina, sure, review day!
<mandel> ralsina, people translate bytes?
<ralsina> mandel: bytes -> octetes in french, for example
<ralsina> le logiciel c'est 900000000 octetes
<mandel> ralsina, ok, one single thing to that: putos gabachos!
<gatox> everyday you learn something new :P
<ralsina> sorry, octets
<mandel> ralsina, but does not surprise me from a contry that telecharges things from the internet
<ralsina> so they are boy bytes, not girl bytes
<ralsina> mandel: you spaniards translate "mouse" and "cd"
 * alecu loves "cederrón"
<ralsina> mandel: and cd, you officially translate to cederrón which is unforgivable
 * ralsina still doesn't understand why that ends in N
<gatox> jeje
<gatox> ralsina, +1
<mandel> ralsina, gatox, because they tranalated cd-rom and not cd, there must be a cederran somewhere.. :P
<ralsina> gatox: thanks!
<ralsina> mandel: devederrón coming soon. Y blurayo
<alecu> cedeerreuvedoble
<gatox> jejejejejejeje
<ralsina> pásame el reproductor de rayoazul!
<mandel> ralsina, alecu, gatox, I prefer: uh!! se ve!
<alecu> pues cógelo tu mismo.
<mandel> lol
<ralsina> ah, no hace falta, lo apareo mediante dienteazul
 * ralsina will stop now
<gatox> LOOOL
<mandel> ralsina, I'll run the tests on windows and +1
<ralsina> mandel: awesome. I am not adding tests for this because... I have no idea how
<mandel> ralsina, I'm not requesting tests for this because I'm not after 80% :)
<ralsina> hehe
 * mandel lost a contact lens as soon as he switch to the windows machine...
<mandel> my boy is trying to say something..
 * mmcc went away for a sec and thought I came back to the wrong channel
<mmcc> ralsina, I know they're doing new things with an application sandbox, and developer certificates. I need to read up more about how that'll affect us.
<mmcc> ralsina: I think it will still be possible for some time to do what we want, but the user experience might be a little less smooth - ie, we may not be able to be in the Mac App Store, because we probably can't run in the app sandbox
<mandel> ralsina, approved
<mmcc> ralsina: But I think running as root should be OK as long as we use the new launchd API for installing our root daemon
<ralsina> mmcc: right
<ralsina> mmcc: I suspect we may have to do a sandboxed version that is less useful, for the store
<mmcc> ralsina, I'll make a note to see how much less useful it'd have to be. At one point I thought you had to pre-register (at app submission time) a separate security capability for each file you want to access...
<ralsina> mmcc: ok, that would be massively less useful
<mmcc> ralsina: it would be all the way less useful
<ralsina> mmcc: unless we could register a folder
<mmcc> ralsina: and then not access its files
<ralsina> hehe
<mmcc> ralsina: but before we go too far here, they have changed things a bit and I need to catch up
<ralsina> mmcc: great, thanks
<mmcc> ralsina: I'll make a list of things to get urbanape to find out about at WWDC...
<ralsina> mmcc: even better :-)
<ralsina> mandel, gatox: how would you, who have dirtier minds, create a file that fails as in bug #959447?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 959447 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Computer to cloud wizard page: if os.walk fails, 'Calculating' header never goes away" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/959447
 * gatox looking....
<gatox> ralsina, something like this? my_私のファイル.txt
<gatox> ralsina, i don't know if your irc client support unicode chars
<ralsina> gatox: yes, it does
 * ralsina tries
<ralsina> ohhhhh got it
<ralsina> if I do walk('.') it works, but walk(u'.') fails :-)
<gatox> so.....with u is trying to convert automatically or something instead doing a decode
<ralsina> gatox: yes, something like that
<ralsina> Since in this case we don't care about the names, I could just use ascii paths
<mandel> gatox, you are faster..
<mandel> ok, EOD for me, also I need to get my glasses..
<ralsina> mandel: all that ninja training
<mandel> lol
<ralsina> bye mandel! Good luck!
<gatox> jejeej
<gatox> mandel, bye!
<mmcc> bye mandel
<urbanape> mmcc: did you see Daniel Jalkut's recent blog post on the catch-all entitlement?
<urbanape> http://www.red-sweater.com/blog/2438/the-sandboxs-big-red-button
<mmcc> urbanape: I'm reading his sandbox posts right now...
<urbanape> it says temporary, but who knows
<mmcc> urbanape: I'd skimmed it a while ago, and that's what I had in the back of my head when I said it'd changed recently...
<urbanape> right
<mmcc> so urbanape - the apple dev account / membership stuff has changed since I last paid for it - is there a separate mac vs. ios dev account? What membership do you have?
<urbanape> there are separate.
<urbanape> We've got a team membership for both.
<urbanape> I'll invite you into the team for both, if you like.
<mmcc> urbanape: yes, that'd be good, thanks!
<mmcc> if there are only a few slots, you can leave me out of the ios membership I guess
<urbanape> I don't know if you can have separate agents for mac and iOS, but if so, it would probably make sense to make you the agent on the mac side.
<urbanape> nah, I don't think we're close to any limit.
<mmcc> ok, good. What's the agent's responsibility?
<mmcc> (and who's the ios agent now? you?)
<urbanape> the agent is the only person who can actually build releases for upload to the app store
<urbanape> i'm the iOS agent
<urbanape> I mean, you can share the credentials and stuff.
<mmcc> ah, ok - so it's the account they use for the code signing then?
<urbanape> but the agent creates the initial certs
<urbanape> right
<mmcc> got it
<urbanape> ralsina: lemme know who else should be on the mac developer team
 * ralsina reads backlog
<ralsina> urbanape: doing develpment work on mac (even if ntot full time) gatox, me, alecu, mmcc, mandel
<urbanape> k
 * mmcc leaves for lunch
<karni> Hiya all o/ Any Samsung S II users out there :)?
<karni> If yes - check out the links at the bottom of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-files/+bug/993683
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 993683 in Ubuntu One Android Files "App crashes continuously on Samsung Galaxy SII with Android 4.0.3" [High,Confirmed]
<karni> oh, cool bot :)
<ralsina> gatox: I am about to propose a unicode branch, you owe me one ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, jeje ok
<ralsina> gatox, briancurtin: reviews please? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-959447/+merge/105704
<gatox> ralsina, on it
<briancurtin> ralsina: looking
<ralsina> thanks!
<gatox> ralsina, mmcc can i have a review for tihs please? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/refactor-remove-windows-linux/+merge/105705
<ralsina> gatox: sure
<mmcc> gatox, ok
<gatox> thx
<gatox> ralsina, i have this error running the tests of your branch on windows: v
<gatox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/987703/
<ralsina> gatox: that is nowhere near my code :-)
<gatox> crap....... so we have something broken there
<ralsina> gatox: well, it's the same file, so mybe it is my fault
<ralsina> gatox: let me check
<gatox> ralsina, let me test in trunk
<ralsina> gatox: thanks
<gatox> ralsina, it's in trunk too....... so approve
<ralsina> gatox: and we need a second opinion on the trunk failure on windows to open a bug for it. Because that test is not even close to passing :-)
<mmcc> gatox, in your branch, you have ubuntuone/syncdaemon/volume_manager.py line 1629 importing 'allow_writes' from linux -- I haven't tried but I bet this won't work on windows.  windows has its own os_helper.allow_writes()...
<gatox> mmcc, the tests works on windows....... if you take a look, you will see that the line removed was: from ubuntuone.platform.linux import allow_writes
<mmcc> gatox huh. you're right, I misspoke - but the new line says from 'ubuntuone.platform.os_helper.linux import allow_writes'
<ralsina> gatox: look at line 511 of the diff
<mmcc> gatox which was the problem I meant to point at
<ralsina> gatox: you are importing a linux-specific thing in volume_manager.py
<mmcc> gatox, should work if you just leave off ".linux", right?
<gatox> ralsina, mmcc yes, i did it that way, to respect what was already there....... that was: from ubuntuone.platform.linux import allow_writes
<ralsina> gatox: yeah, but it looks wrong :-)
<mmcc> seems like it was a bug
<mmcc> was it being tested?
<gatox> mmcc, ralsina ok, fixing that
<ralsina> other than that it looks good to me
<gatox> ralsina, mmcc i'm not sure about this..... i mean..... who could know why this is being that this way??...... because the module is already importing allow_writes....... but for some reason, inside this function is being imported again in a really specific way
<ralsina> gatox: bzr blame knows
 * mmcc to the bzr gannotatemobile
<ralsina> gatox: 99% of the time, the obviously broken code is broken obviously
<ralsina> gatox: but yes, let's run a check on it with the guilty dev and not merge before getting info
<gatox> ralsina, if i understand bzr blame correctly..... i need to talk with mandel :P jeje
<ralsina> gatox: SURPRISE! ;-)
<ralsina> gatox: mail him so you have an answer when you start tomorrow
<gatox> ralsina, mmcc so..... i'll leave this branch on hold, until tomorrow, so i can ask mandel if that is there for any particular reason
<mmcc> gatox: ralsina yep I see mandel's name there too. ok
<gatox> ack
<mmcc> ralsina, gatox I had another question about that branch, so I was going to add a comment - noticed it's still approved by ralsina, should I unapprove or just comment
<ralsina> mmcc: you can't unapprove me anyway ;-)
<gatox> mmcc, or you can wait
<ralsina> mmcc: just comment, or put a needsinfo
<gatox> mmcc, and i'll ask for a review to mandel tomorrow
<mmcc> ok. sounds good
<gatox> mmcc, i already sent him an e-mail asking about the import tihng
<gatox> thing
<mmcc> ralsina, I can *dis*approve you
<mmcc> er, of you. that joke needs work
<ralsina> mmcc: hehe
<ralsina> disapproving of me is indeed almost required.
<ralsina> but then again, you have a performance review in ... 11 months! ;-)
<ralsina> tick tock
<mmcc> ralsina: I have a big red clock counting down
<mmcc> So my question about the branch: Why add a separate filesystem_notifier module for platform agnostic things that are related to filesystem notification? That seems like it should go in filesystem_notifications, either in __init__ or in a separate file that __init__ includes...
<mmcc> It might seem picky, but I was a little confused by the naming. I saw changes to "notifier" and wondered where the files in "notifications" had gone
<gatox> mmcc, yes, i added first inside filesystem_notificatoins, but
<gatox> i wanted something that you can import always in the same way, and in that case that would be: from ubuntuone.platform.filesystem_notification import pyinotify....... but if you add the file inside filesystem_notification....... and linux.py and windows.py wants to import pyinotify..... you have a circular import and doesn't work
<urbanape> dobey: have you tried gmap-pedometer? Last I recall, it provided elevation, and I think it can do a KML
<urbanape> brb
<mmcc> gatox, sorry, I don't see how it would cause a circular import.
<mmcc> gatox so, "filesystem_notifier" has code borrowed from pyinotify that we use on all platforms, right?
<gatox> mmcc, no..... mmm i'm looking at the circular import thing..... and it doesn't seem that is the problem..... but that happen when i was trying to run the tests..... maybe was a different approach..... i'll try to add it again inside filesystem_notifications.... i also prefer that place
<mmcc> yeah it's a little nicer all in one place I think. As I look at it more, the module you mande 'filesystem_notifier' is pyinotify on linux, but on windows, it's just the bits of pyinotify we need to wrap the events coming from the code in the filesystem_notifications module...
<mmcc> seems like it fits better together.
<dobey> urbanape: wow, that site is awful :)
<dobey> urbanape: and the gpx i got from making a route doesn't seem to have elevation there either
<urbanape> did you turn elevation on?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> to "large" whatever the heck that means
<urbanape> hm. sorry.
<dobey> and i made a route in Harrisonburg, where there are obviously lots of hills :)
<dobey> eh, oh well. i don't think google maps exposes elevation either, though google earth might
<dobey> i doubt OSM has elevation for all points, either
<briancurtin> ralsina: is there a way to cancel a holiday in canonicaladmin? the half-day i put in for yesterday is cancelled, i'll be here the full day
<briancurtin> er, tomorrow...no idea how i thought "yesterday"
<ralsina> briancurtin: if I have not approved it, yes, if I have, we have two paths
<briancurtin> its already approved
<ralsina> then we can 1) go to HR and ask them to change it
<ralsina> or 2) you tell me what day you will really be gone, and I pretend we did it
<ralsina> correctly
<ralsina> in this case, you have a holiday on a sunday, so HR is probably a better idea
<briancurtin> i'll email them to change it
<ralsina> briancurtin: thanks
<gatox> si?
<ralsina> gatox: tal vez!
<gatox> jeje wrong channel
<gatox> mmcc, if i try to import pyinotify inside filesystem_notifications __init__ there is actually a problem..... i need to create a different module inside filesystem_notifications to do this..... i wasn't so crazy :P jeje
<mmcc> gatox, what problem does it cause?
<gatox> mmcc, we are importing linux/windows file from the __init__ and those files are trying to obtain pyinotify from the same init... is just necessary to do the import somewhere else...... the REAL problem, is how to do the import and avoid the lint issues (which shouldn't be there anyway..... but..... that's how the lint checker works)
<mmcc> gatox, only windows uses the pyinotify_agnostic stuff, right?
<gatox> and mac
<mmcc> right
<gatox> i think i figure it out
<gatox> the real problem here, is that i need to do something kind of unnatural...... because the lint checker is going to complain... when it's actually something valid
<gatox> but it seems to be working now
<mmcc> I'm curious what unnatural things you had to do - not familiar yet with the corners of lint.
<mmcc> you can just push it and tell me to look if you want
<gatox> mmcc, i mean when it fails for a double import..... when you actually are importing something in the if part or the else part..... same problem here.....
<gatox> mmcc, no problem...... it's not going to win! :P
<ralsina> gatox, briancurtin: another easy review please! https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-865688/+merge/105713
<gatox> ralsina, ack
 * ralsina is picking low-hanging fruit today
<briancurtin> ralsina: looking
<mmcc> gatox oh yeah, I ran into that, dumb lint.
 * mmcc wants flow sensitive lint!
<gatox> ralsina, +1
<dobey> bah, i don't think i have time to do any real yard work before the storm gets here :(
<ralsina> gatox: thanks!
<toabctl> there a study about cloud services from faunhofer instutite. just for the record: http://www.sit.fraunhofer.de/de/cloudstudy.html . the study is in english
<mmcc> hey, does twisted's UnitTest failUnlessRaises() not do what I think its docs say it does?
<mmcc> I am testing a regular function that doesn't return a deferred and I want to test that it raises a NetworkFailException
<dobey> mmcc: you should use self.assertRaises()
<mmcc> dobey, ok. I saw that somewhere but it isn't in twisted's docs ... is it our extension? I'll go look
<dobey> mmcc: it's in one of the TestCase implementations we inherit from
<dobey> mmcc: probably either twisted, or unittest
<dobey> mmcc: the failFoo APIs are for implementing assertFoo APIs, generally
<mmcc>  dobey, thanks. it comes from unittest... still not clear why failUnless doesn't seem to match its docs tho
 * dobey doesn't have good experiences with python docs
<mmcc> OH. PEBKAC, of course you pass it the callable, not the *result* of calling the callable. yargh, docs are fine
<dobey> and now, having issue with python testing libraries that have circular dependencies on each other
<dobey> wish python had a LogicError for such a case
<mmcc> dobey, aren't you off today?
<dobey> yes
<mmcc> oh, ok then
<dobey> was looking at getting a few simple non-u1 packages (but which u1 stuff sort of depends on) packaged for python3 in ubuntu
<mmcc> leaving now for a few hours, will be back this evening to wrap up my network state branch
<gatox> ok...... i'm off for today...... brain is blocked!!! see you tomorrow!!
<duanedesign> can someone help me with somewindows logs
<briancurtin> duanedesign: i'm about to head out of here shortly, but i can take a look
<duanedesign> \o/
<duanedesign> briancurtin: https://pastebin.canonical.com/65993/
<duanedesign> got some more i might email
<briancurtin> duanedesign: that doesn't ring any bells, never seen anything like that...
<briancurtin> duanedesign: i can take a deeper look tomorrow
<duanedesign> briancurtin: yeah i emailed you
<duanedesign> have a good night
<briancurtin> you too
#ubuntuone 2012-05-15
<ralsina> duanedesign: if you are still around: cleanup the user's metadata, and that should fix itself
<JamesTait> Good morning, everyone! :D
<mandel> pff I leave and a lot people talk about me.. :P
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi, i was reading your email
<gatox> mandel, thx for the review
<mandel> gatox, no proble, though I forgo to add the vote: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/refactor-remove-windows-linux/+merge/105705
<mandel> gatox,  is a tiny needs fixing
<gatox> mandel, on it! :D
<gatox> man did you read my comment in the mp? what do you think?
<gatox> the code is looking ugly cause of the lint checker
<mandel> gatox, I would add it to the lint exceptions, but we should ask alecu for a +1
<gatox> mandel, ack
<gatox> mandel, i don't undeerstand you need fixing :P
<gatox> mandel, what part of the code you are referring to?
<mandel> gatox, the line numbers in the comment are from the diff :)
<mandel> gatox, in line 335 you do an from very.long.module import windows
<mandel> source = windows
<gatox> mandel, yes, but if i do: from ubuntuone.platform.logger import windows as source.... the lint checker complain about a double import
<gatox> if i do the same for linux
<mandel> gatox, puto lint...
<mandel> really?
 * gatox hates the lint checker
<mandel> gatox, then add that as a comment and I approve.. bloody hell we need to get a lint that works
<gatox> mandel, yes, that's why we were doing that with mmcc ...... i'm going to test it again, just to be 100% sure!!.... but we were having that problem with mmcc
<gatox> mandel, well...... i'm fixing those problems in the  fork of pyflake we are using in ninja..... maybe i can propose those changes to be merge with pyflake later
<mandel> gatox, would be very nice.. but we don't use flake but lint :(
<gatox> mandel, i thought we were using flake in u1-client
<gatox> mandel, why are we not using the ignore rules then?
<gatox> #pylint disable bla bla
<mandel> gatox, oh, true is u1-client, we are using flakes there.. sorry
<gatox> mandel, yes...... i did it just to be sure..... and with "as source" it fails with:    38:  redefinition of unused 'source' from line 35
<mandel> gatox, cool, then you tell me to f off in the MP and I'll approve :)
<gatox> mandel, jeje ok, but please don't approve it globally..... so i can ask alecu if i can add the __init__ to the ignored files and prettify the code
<gatox> mandel, comment added....
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> gatox, mandel: I think I sent mail to both of you yesterday. No rush, ust a gentle reminder! ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, i just answer it
<mandel> ralsina, got nothing..
<ralsina> gatox: thanks!
<ralsina> mandel: checking...
<ralsina> mandel: sent you one about bug#998853
<mandel> ralsina, I got gatox email and replied in my morning and also got one from apple to join the devel team..
<mandel> bug 998853
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 998853 in Ubuntu One Windows Installer "Ubuntu One Windows version crash running with Wine" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/998853
<gatox> jejeje running with wine..... WHY?!
<ralsina> gatox: it's explained in the bug!
<gatox> ralsina, yes..... just read it..... i see why now :P
<mandel> ralsina, and you did not reply with my inception sentence... lol
<gatox> ralsina, mandel why the people would do that?? when porting u1 to another platform is so much fun and no frustration!! jejeje
<mandel> gatox, haha
 * gatox had a bad day yesterday jejee
<mandel> ralsina, gatox, I'm off to have lunch, if you are interested there is some nice work in progress in lp:~mandel/+junk/fsevents include an small example of a twisted protocol I'm using to echo the fs event to the terminal
<gatox> mandel, cool
<mandel> ralsina, gatox, I'm working on allowing the twisted code to sent a configuration to the paths it wants to listen which is nearly done (security is there I need to write the python code)
<gatox> mandel, i'm trying to fix everything around fsevents.... in order to get that working :P
<mandel> gatox, I'm going as fast as possible with the objective-c code, I still need to do launchd integration and send an email I promissed about it
<mandel> ok, I lunching ;)
 * mandel lunch
<ralsina> gatox: also, about spinboxes, I think for now I will unstyle them and file a bug about styling them
<gatox> ralsina, ok..... with unstyle..... you mean to add an empty style when they don't have focus.... or remove the focus style for the spinbox?
<ralsina> gatox: removing the focus style for the spinbox
<gatox> ralsina, ah ok... because adding the empty style would do the buttons to look always the same.... but they will be kind of ugly buttons
<ralsina> yes, square-3d like they are now when focused
<gatox> yap
<ralsina> the bug level is maageable in all our projects except ubuntuone-client (600+ bugs) so I may spent a few days attacking that with a machete
<gatox> wow... 600 bugs :S
<gatox> alecu, just the person i wanted to see :P
<alecu> hello!
<ralsina> gatox: all the others are < 100
<gatox> alecu, hi
<alecu> gatox, here am I. Take a good look!
<ralsina> alecu looks very ASCII today
<gatox> alecu, jejeje i have a question for you about this branch..... https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/refactor-remove-windows-linux/+merge/105705
<gatox> if you read my comment: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/refactor-remove-windows-linux/+merge/105705/comments/227372
 * alecu looks
<gatox> alecu, i'm asking for your permission to add that file to the ignored ones for the lint checker
<ralsina> gatox: we have been doing crazy contortions to make pylint not complain about those imports, I would disable
<gatox> ralsina, yes..... the code looks really weird just to let the lint checker happy
<ralsina> gatox: why not do a #pylint disable ?
<gatox> ralsina, because in u1-client we are using pyflakes, not pylint
<alecu> gatox: who is complaining? pylint? pyflakes?
<gatox> we don't have the disable flags in u1-client
<ralsina> gatox: really?
<gatox> alecu, pyflakes
<alecu> right.
<gatox> ralsina, yes
<ralsina> we are surrounded by suck
<gatox> we have a lot of: from bla.bla import windows
<gatox> source = windows
<gatox> because we can't do: from bla.bla import windows as source
<gatox> because if we do the same for linux..... linux as source in the else part..... pyflakes complains too
<alecu> gatox: right. I remember nessita did a lot of source = ...
<alecu> gatox: and it probably all was to work around py(flakes|lint)
<gatox> alecu, and we did it a lot again with the refactor
<alecu> gatox: so, I see that some files are added to pylintrc...
<alecu> gatox: is that file used too by flakes?
<gatox> alecu, yes... i wanted to add this file there
<gatox> alecu, yes
<gatox> alecu, so...... it makes sense for you to add the __init__ to the pylintrc to be ignored? or i leave just as it is?
<alecu> gatox: I see that in ./ubuntuone/platform/filesystem_notifications/__init__.py there are two definitions: FilesystemMonitor and _GeneralINotifyProcessor...
<gatox> aja
<alecu> gatox: I don't see what's ugly about that...
<alecu> gatox: so, I don't understand why we want to ignore it.
<gatox> alecu, no, that...... the code above that.... the part with pyinotify
<gatox> alecu, wait.... i can't find it in the diff
<gatox> checking if i push it
<alecu> gatox: oh, you mean lines 166..194 in the diff...
<alecu> gatox: "path_exists = os_helper.path_exists"
<alecu> and etc.
<alecu> gatox: if it's those lines, they look incredibly ugly and error prone to me.
<ralsina> gatox, alecu, mandel: today is eric's review day, but he's on sprint, so reviews are by me and someone else at random, I will try not to hit the same guy all the time
<gatox> alecu, no..... ahhhhh..... now i see that i ended up removing that code, cause with the lint errors it was producing a lot of problem..... so instead of doing something generic, i did more specific imports, and problem solve
<ralsina> OTOH, I need reviews on https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-966283/+merge/105807  -- I approve but I want second and thir opinions ;-)
 * alecu looks
<gatox> ralsina, i can revieeew that
<ralsina> gatox: cool, it has pictures!
<gatox> alecu, so...... forget all my questions..... i fix it in another way..... but it seems that i keep thinking about this :P
<gatox> alecu, we were having a pretty nassty import yesterday.....
<gatox> mandel, so, when you can approve that branch.... is ready to be merged
<gatox> ralsina, +1!
<ralsina> gatox: thanks!
<alecu> ralsina, +1
<ralsina> alecu: thanks!
<ralsina> Another one with pics: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-983665/+merge/105737
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<gatox> ralsina, +1
<ralsina> gatox: thanks again!
<alecu> ralsina, "ubuntuone-control-panel-qt: error: unrecognized arguments: -reversed"
<gatox> plap.... didn't test it IRL... same here
<alecu> (the tests pass though)
<facundobatista> alecu, et al: review appreciated: https://code.launchpad.net/~facundo/ubuntuone-client/fix-getdelta-repetition/+merge/105220
<alecu> facundobatista, looking.
<ralsina> alecu: -reverse
<ralsina> sorry
<alecu> ack!
<alecu> ralsina, awesome, it works as expected now.
<ralsina> alecu: ack
<alecu> ralsina, I just see a weird bug with one of the links...
<alecu> ralsina, with "Go to the web for public and provate sharing options"
<ralsina> looking
<alecu> ralsina, the label alternates between stepping on the icon and not stepping on the icon.
<alecu> ralsina, it seems like a qt bug.
<ralsina> alecu: so it works "sometimes" or it moves?
<alecu> ralsina, it moves depending on the focus
<ralsina> right
<alecu> ralsina, only if that label is focused, it looks fine.
<ralsina> we have some tweaks for that on the LTR mode, probably need to reverse them for RTL
<alecu> ralsina, as soon as it looses focus, it looks bad.
<ralsina> alecu: will fix
<ralsina> alecu: pushed a smaller change to the RTL branch that breaks less stuff :-)
<alecu> ralsina, awesome.
<ralsina> rye: bug #985484 if I change the label in the UI to "KiB per second" it's fixed?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 985484 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "Qt control panel says kilobits per second, means kibibytes per second" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985484
<rye> ralsina: the gtk control panel had KiB/s, so yes
<ralsina> rye: cool, thanks!
<mandel> gatox, ok, will approve right now!
<gatox> mandel, thx
<mandel> gatox, you've got my +1
<gatox> mandel, great
<alecu> ralsina, the LTR branch works awesomely. May I bother you with yet another detail?
<ralsina> alecu: of course!
<alecu> ralsina, the control panel has a "rounded corner" at the right of the box that's just below the tabs.
<alecu> the white box with black 1px border
<alecu> ralsina, I think that in RTL that rounded corner should be the left one.
<alecu> ralsina, perhaps a screenshot may explain it better...
 * alecu screenshots.
<ralsina> sure
<ralsina> gatox, alecu: may I get an opinion on befre/after pics here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/985484
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 985484 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "Qt control panel says kilobits per second, means kibibytes per second" [High,Triaged]
 * gatox looking...
<alecu> ralsina, http://ubuntuone.com/0cmy5UUvr6mzBbwUW19vxe
<ralsina> alecu: right
<ralsina> alecu: picky
<gatox> ralsina, me like it
<alecu> ralsina, I am, yes :-)
<ralsina> alecu: will do, is easy
<gatox> ralsina, i totally prefer the after one
<ralsina> gatox: plus it's MUCH more compact
<gatox> yep
<alecu> ralsina, gatox: +10
<ralsina> alecu: I am getting a +1 from design and then I push
<alecu> ralsina, it looks *MUCH* nicer.
<gatox> ralsina, great!
 * ralsina is doing fun stuff for a change
 * alecu realizes how much he hates the whole text "Kilobits per seconds"
<gatox> ralsina, \o/
<gatox> ralsina, question: do we have freaky fridays?? or are they suspend?
<ralsina> gatox: with caution
<ralsina> gatox: nothing is on fire, noone is late (yet), so yes
<gatox> ralsina, ok..... just asking, because i wanted to finish the indicator app..... but when i try to do it after work, usually i have a lot of stuff to do :S
<ralsina> gatox: use the friday
<gatox> ralsina, thanks!
<mandel> alecu, ping
<ralsina> briancurtin: ping, no rush, I sent you a couple of mails yesterday, please take a look when you can, thanks!
<ralsina> gatox, alecu: review for the kibblebits; https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/kibblebits/+merge/105821
<gatox> ralsina, on it
<briancurtin> ralsina: yep, i got them and will be looking today. about the runas one, i might need to setup a domain in order to test it...nothing really put in words that it's required, it just showed it in all examples as what you might want to do
<briancurtin> also, not sure if you intended it but they went to my gmail
<ralsina> briancurtin: autocomplete and carelessness ;-)
<ralsina> alecu: flipped the rounded corner in https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-983665/+merge/105737
<mmcc> morning folks, reading the backlog...
<gatox> ralsina, +1
<gatox> mmcc, hi!
<ralsina> good morning mmcc!
<mmcc> ralsina, was just looking at the dialog box changes you made. Was that in response to a bug? I'm curious how many people change those settings
<ralsina> mmcc: the bandwidth settings?
<mmcc> ralsina: yes, the one where you moved the units into the text box (in cocoa, IIRC that's a "combo box", not sure what qt calls it)
<mmcc> It's not important, but I noticed that dropbox on osx has a similar dialog (but more hidden) and a similar lack of advice about why you'd want to limit it, and what bandwidth limits make sense...
<mmcc> I had a couple ideas for how we can improve this, but maybe most users just leave it unlimited?
<mmcc> anyway, back to my actual bugs.
<mmcc> does anyone know why mandel's mp here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/use-unix-domain/+merge/104244 hasn't been merged? I have a branch that depends on it
<mandel> mmcc, well, I need a review for that to land, lets bully people :)
<mandel> alecu, since thisfred is ina psrint can you look at  https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/use-unix-domain/+merge/104244 ???
<mandel> or maybe ralsina..
<alecu> mandel, sure, I'll take a look.
<mandel> alecu, thx!
<mandel> alecu, also, whenever you have time, we can take a look at the daemon, I need to clean something a little to make it easirt for testing, I'd like to know how it goes in your mac mini
<alecu> mandel, I've got an air too now.
<alecu> mandel, the mini is going to ralsina.
<mandel> alecu, oh, even better!
<alecu> mandel, and... do you have a link for the daemon?
<mandel> alecu, yes, lp:~mandel/+junk/fsevents
<alecu> orsom
<mandel> alecu, I'm removing the very last hardcoded path (the one of the pipe) which will later will be remove to start the server from a fd passed by launchd
<ralsina> mmcc, sorry, I am on a phone call
<ralsina> mmcc, you could setup a call with lisette about ideas on how to make that dialog useful
<ralsina> mmcc: and yes, we kow users use it because they complain about it all the time ;-)
<mandel> alecu, what octal is a+rw ?
<ralsina> mandel: a? it's u, g or o
<ralsina> mandel: ah, right, 666
<mmcc> ralsina, no prob. I'll write an email to lisette and call if necessary
<mandel> ralsina, a = all so 666, is correct?
<ralsina> mandel: right, 0666 is rw for everyone
<alecu> ralsina, is there a way I can get pickier? The "dotted lines" that separate the top box are on the wrong side.
<ralsina> alecu: well, you could but it would involve a monocle
<ralsina> alecu: looking
<mmcc> alecu, ralsina - are you guys talking about the settings dialog?
<ralsina> mmcc: no, about RTL locales
<ralsina> mmcc: try ubuntuone-control-panel-qt -reverse for a taste
<alecu> mmcc, we are discussing the control panel when running in RTL
<lisettte> ralsina, mmcc: is this about that bug?
<mmcc> ralsina: ah ok. RTL=?
<ralsina> right-to-let
<mmcc> ralsina: oh
<ralsina> left
<mmcc> lisettte: yes, bug 985484
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 985484 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "Qt control panel says kilobits per second, means kibibytes per second" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985484
<lisettte> ralsina, mmcc: could we not just use text? Automatic would be great for most users imo if we can provide such an option?
<lisettte> ralsina, mmcc: or 666 of course ;)
<mmcc> lisettte: agreed. dropbox has an "automatic" setting, but only for upload speed, interestingly
<lisettte> mmcc: i wonder why….
<ralsina> alecu: flipped dotted lines
<alecu> ralsina, great!
<ralsina> lisettte: sure, we can do text... I think :-)
<gatox> me
<ralsina> me
<mandel> me
<mmcc> me
<alecu> me
<lisettte> eh????
<briancurtin> me
<ralsina> lisette it's ur standup time
<ralsina> our
<gatox> thisfred, ?
<ralsina> thisfred is on sprint
<lisettte> oops
<ralsina> so go gatox go!
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Some errands yesterday, landed some branches to fix a sync status issue in u1-control-panel, and make use of the network detectation page on sso. Landed a branch for u1-client, refactor and remove the remaining linux and windows folder inside platform. Working on getting os-helper and tests working on mac os.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with os-helper and keep working on fsevents.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> ralsina, go
<ralsina> DONE: fixed a bunch of bugs, triaged a ton more, mailed you guys a lot, sent a bunch to design, mgmt call, reviews TODO: more of the same, reviews BLOCKED: no NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: remove the hardcoded config for the root daemon. Got a python script that sends the configs for the user, security is check and events start to be sent.
<mandel> TODO: Make the call really async, right now it assumes that we are sync when sending the config. Provide a param to provide the path to domain socket for testing.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> mmcc, please
<mandel> lifeless, hide!
<mmcc> DONE: branch for darwin network done
<mmcc> TODO: propose branch, write up packaging plan
<mmcc> BLCK: none
<mmcc> next alecu
<alecu> DONE: Attended UDS. Catching up with mail. A few reviews
<alecu> TODO: finish security patches
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: poking around in debugger trying to reproduce the get_rootdir error, tested a few branches, setup a Windows 8 machine
<briancurtin> TODO: look into roberto's emails about a runas and autoupdater issue, get windows jenkins machine back up so tests will run because they should be green!
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: None
<briancurtin> NEXT: no one, i think
 * mmcc brb - emergency cleanup after dog
 * ralsina rechecks dobey's status for the day
<ralsina> so, comments?
<gatox> nop
<ralsina> cool, so let's kick bug ass as if it were starship troopers!
<alecu> mmcc, mandel: how are you guys approaching the network detection on darwin?
<ralsina> the 1st, not the second one.
<mandel> alecu, mmcc has been looking at that more than I have
<alecu> mmcc, I'm mostly interested in how the network detection apis work: either sync or async.
<alecu> mandel, right; I thought you might have reviewed that.
 * alecu waits for mmcc to get back from the "dog emergency"
 * gatox lunch!
<mandel> alecu, not yet propsed AFAIK
<alecu> ralsina, approved RTL branch
 * mmcc is back from the dog emergency. it was pee!
<mmcc> alecu, there are both, and we're using both. it's very similar to how our code works with windows
<ralsina> alecu: awesome!
<mmcc> alecu, I'm about to propose a merge for that code, just need to test it on windows
<alecu> mmcc, please add me as a reviewer then :-)
<mmcc> alecu, will do
<alecu> mmcc, great :-)
<mandel> mmcc, me too!
<mandel> :)
<mmcc> mandel, sure
<mmcc> so, 'cd' on windows takes either forward slashes or backslashes? wow
<ralsina> mmcc: sometimes
<ralsina> mmcc: not if you use quotes
<mmcc> ralsina: sometimes! hooray, I love computers
<ralsina> mmcc: or if you start your path with //!/ (or was it \\!\ ?
<ralsina> mmcc: mandel and I once gave a 1-hour conference on cross-platorm dev, and 20 minutes or so was both of us cursing path handling.
<mmcc> ralsina: good times :)
<briancurtin> the worst is when applications, such as bzr and hg, do different things with differently slashed paths
<briancurtin> bzr st outputs paths with slashes that bzr diff doesn't recognize :/
<briancurtin> so you have to manually flip them, or just type the path again
<ralsina> if things just BROKE when you use the wrong path? Easy. Having it work 85% of the time is pure evil.
<ralsina> alecu: if I can get the 2nd +1 for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/kibblebits I will be happy and go have lunch :-)
<alecu> ok, I'll give it a look now.
<alecu> ralsina, approved, go have lunch.
<ralsina> alecu: yay!
<mandel> alecu, do you have time for a quick mumble?
<mandel> mmcc, gatox_mac, are you guys using macs? (got to ask)
<mmcc> mandel, yes. I only have one computer in my house! A mac mini - I run ubuntu and windows in virtualbox vms.
<mandel> mmcc, gatox_lunch, ralsina, alecu: if you are in mac station you can download http://ubuntuone.com/1qEMSM4auG14bRPnRiuKDj (change it to be executable) and branch lp:~mandel/+junk/fsevents there you find a README that tells you how to launch the daemon, launch a python script that will stdout the events
<ralsina> mandel: not me
<mandel> ralsina, well, then you have to trust me :P
<mandel> ralsina, but right now, we have both ends talking via json and the domain socket, the python script sends the config (lets say udfs you are interested) and sends the events to the python client, for every event we print it to the terminal
<mmcc> mandel, that does not run on 10.6 :|
<mandel> mmcc, what is the output?
<mmcc> mandel, linker errors
<mandel> mmcc, I guess I have to compile it for 10.6..
<mmcc> mandel - we'll need to build it against the 10.6 SDK
<mmcc> yep
<mmcc> I can do that too, as soon as I get the new XCode
<mmcc> mandel btw, you said you got an email about the apple dev program? I didn't...
<mmcc> I was waiting for that to get the latest xcode
<mandel> mmcc, ok, I'm downloading the 10.6 core lib (500mg wtf!) and will try to compile it too..
<mandel> mmcc, yes, I got it this CET morning.. weird
<mmcc> I'll ping urbanape : "ping"
<urbanape> pong
<urbanape> reading backlog
<mmcc> hey urbanape, did you add me to the dev group for apple? I didn't get an email yet
<mandel> urbanape, uh, I'd love for you to test this:
<mandel> if you are in mac station you can download http://ubuntuone.com/1qEMSM4auG14bRPnRiuKDj (change it to be executable) and branch lp:~mandel/+junk/fsevents there you find a README that tells you how to launch the daemon, launch a python script that will stdout the events
<urbanape> I did (or I thought I did)
<mandel> urbanape, I got it
<mmcc> urbanape: do you know what email you used? maybe I need to check some spam folders
<urbanape> ah, I sent it to the apparently nonexistent michael.mccracken@canonical.com
<urbanape> just a moment
<mmcc> urbanape: ah yes - mike.mccracken, oddly enough
<urbanape> re-done
<mmcc> urbanape: and... BOOM
<mmcc> urbanape: thanks
<urbanape> np
 * mmcc is downloading xcode 4.2 for 10.6 -- 1.6 GB, zorch
<mandel> mmcc, is just stupid the size of these things..
<mmcc> mandel: yep it has *so* much stuff in it. every dev tool and SDK you might need.
<mmcc> mandel it's a symptom of Apple's severe allergy to package managers
<mandel> mmcc, I don't know why MS and Apple did not copy apt is a so much better approach
<gatox> mandel, do you still need me to test that?
<mandel> gatox, yea!
<gatox> mandel, ok...... i'll try now
<mandel> gatox, would be great to see it it works, is understandable and you don't get a grey screen of death :)
<mmcc> mandel -- the usual argument is that most people don't care and it's just details they don't want to handle. It is a tough design problem!
<mmcc> but - IMO, Apple's recent approach to tough design problems like this seems to be "punt" and err on radical simplicity. And then sell millions of the simple thing that doesn't do everything I want :\
 * mmcc is suddenly "talking about apple on the internet". Considered harmful, back to work
<mandel> mmcc, lol
<mandel> mmcc, yeah, I like it more when I used the old system in my old PPC emac.. but well, is their choice
<gatox_mac> mandel, i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/989155/
<mandel> gatox_mac, did you call the daemon first?
<mandel> gatox_mac, the fsevents one?
<gatox_mac> mandel, yes…. i follow the steps as the read me says… and the daemon is runing
<mandel> gatox, remove the trailing / in /Users/gatox/Desktop/watch/
<mandel> gatox_mac, ^
<gatox_mac> ack
<gatox_mac> mandel, same problem
<gatox_mac> the error seems trying to connect to the socket
<mandel> gatox_mac, may I see how you launched the daemon please
<gatox_mac> mandel,  i didn't compile the file…. but it's running, so i assume it's okç
<mandel> gatox_mac, yes, is more too see which domain socket path you gave
<gatox_mac> mandel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/989164/
<mandel> gatox_mac, read the path you gave: /Users/gatox/Deskt/watch
<mandel> gatox_mac, stop typing like Manuel!!!!
<mandel> :)
<gatox_mac> mandel, mono…. that is a problem in mac console… the path is right
<urbanape> mmcc: looks like I can
<gatox_mac> mandel, Mac-mini-de-Diego-Sarmentero:Desktop gatoxsudo ./FsEvents /Users/gatox/Desktop/watch
<urbanape> mmcc: Looks like I can't have two separate people be agents.
<urbanape> so, we'll get to the point where we share the certs and profiles.
<gatox_mac> mandel, sometimes when i try to see the console history it shows weird things but execute properly
<mandel> gatox_mac, weird.. you break any system hehehe
<gatox_mac> mandel, this is how i'm executing the daemon: Mac-mini-de-Diego-Sarmentero:Desktop gatox$ sudo ./FsEvents /Users/gatox/Desktop/watch
<gatox_mac> mandel, that's my power
<mmcc> urbanape: ah, ok. well, some day in the future I may have a favor to ask of you
<mandel> gatox, ok, once you have that you see lots of things being printed out to the screen right?
<urbanape> okay, Godfather
<gatox_mac> mandel, yes
<mmcc> urbanape: :)
<mandel> gatox_mac, then, according to what you pasted to passed /Usergatox/Desktop/watch to the python script
<gatox_mac> mandel, do you want to see the output?
<mandel> gatox_mac, when it should have been "/Users/gatox/Desktop/watch"
<mandel> gatox_mac, or is that another terminal fail?
<mandel> gatox_mac, I'm no interested in the output is probably lots of things like FS_STAT etc..
<gatox_mac> mandel, terminal problem….. but… the watch thing…. i don't know if it's something that has to exists or not
<mandel> gatox_mac, no, the fsevents once running is should be left running
<gatox_mac> mandel, problem fix
<mandel> gatox_mac, what was it?
<gatox_mac> mandel, i was pointing to an existing file
<gatox_mac> folder
<mandel> gatox_mac, oh, mierda, I should add a check for that..
<gatox_mac> mandel, it's working
<mandel> gatox_mac, hurray!
<mandel> gatox_mac, play with some files and you should see the events going to the other side :)
<gatox_mac> mandel, yes, i did that to see it working
<mandel> gatox_mac, ok, so we have a working proof of concept with Events + Security + IPC :)
<gatox_mac> mandel, awesome work!
<mandel> gatox_mac, thx! now, I have to add support for launchd, better ipc (I need to make calls to be async in the python side) etc..
<mandel> gatox_mac, once that is there, we can hook this to sd and start sending sd events to the state machine!
<gatox_mac> mandel, great…. i'm fixing all the modules and imports inside platform, to be able to run the tests, so i can start testing my fsevents...
<mandel> gatox_mac, superb! because testing sd with this code is going to be 'interesting'
<gatox_mac> jeje agree
<gatox_mac> for the daemon part
<mandel> gatox_mac, exactly.. I wonder how can we do that, because asking people to run the tests as root is a terrible idea
<mmcc> mandel - \o/. If you want to try building it for 10.6, I'm happy to test it. Or just wait for my xcode to download - about an hour
<mandel> mmcc, let me see, I should have the libs now
 * mandel fights with xcode
<mmcc> mandel, I was thinking about that - might need to change the daemon design so sometimes it can read "events" from a file for tests
<mmcc> mandel for testing you want the events to be predictable anyway, so I'd say there's no need to be root...
<mandel> mmcc, yep, currently all the sd tests are more 'integration tests' the tests do some file system operation and then we check what happened, which is not a great idea for unit tests
<mandel> mmcc, doing a mock daemon for our cases might be the best approach
<mmcc> mandel, yes a mock daemon for testing the client code is good, but we also need to test the daemon, yes? with mock client? :)
<mmcc> mandel, alecu - what's the status on that sso client / unix sockets branch?
<mmcc> I ask because I think I want to do two mps - one that fixes the sso client test scripts on windows and linux to ignore 'test_darwin.py' , since that's simple and unrelated to the network state stuff, and then a second for the network state stuff
<mmcc> and I was thinking about how to arrange that
<gatox_mac> mmcc, mandel i think that Xcode now is divided in two parts… so you don't need to download the whole thing in order to compile stuff
<gatox_mac> IIRC
<mandel> mmcc, compiled, can you test with the one found here: http://ubuntuone.com/1qEMSM4auG14bRPnRiuKDj
<mandel> gatox_mac, I have everything except the old libs..
<ralsina> mandel: maybe doing a static build is a better idea
<ralsina> mandel: larger, but universal, nice for testing
<mandel> ralsina, true, I'll need to play with the build settings and maybe move away from ARC so that we do not have issues, the project is small so move way from ARC is doable
<ralsina> mandel: right
<mandel> ralsina, but I'd like to have a chat with you guys and decide if we move this already to a project or not, as a proof of concept, it works, the python code gets the events (I might need to tweak how) and the rest, integration with launchd, tests, better async support in twisted are things I won't do unless we are sure about this
<ralsina> mandel: why *not* move it to a project?
<ralsina> mandel: because if there is no reason against, I don't have to decide, do I? ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, oh, I'm happing with moving it to a project and start filing bugs :)
<ralsina> mandel: then, by all means go ahead
<mandel> ralsina, well, you opinion + mmcc  and alecu is what I need
<ralsina> mandel: try not to call it "putomac" or something like that please
<mandel> ralsina, putisimo-steve?
<ralsina> mandel: che, que está muerto
<ralsina> en fin
<mmcc> ralsina, put-to-mac almost works
<gatox> hehe
<mandel> ralsina, hehehe
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, agreed that we should disable the numbers when the checkbox is off and hide the text, I will do that
<mandel> +100000 for put-to-mac
 * ralsina kills that while it's still small
<alecu> mandel, I'll take a look in a few minutes... I've got lunch served.
<ralsina> no mandel. Bad mandel1
<mandel> alecu, sure, no problem!
<mmcc> ralsina hey, 'git' has an obscene name and look how successful it is. We should all want to be like git!
<mmcc> JUST LIKE GIT
<ralsina> mmcc: only against (which I don't care about) is the convenience of clicking "up" on the numbers and having the checkbox check itself
<ralsina> mmcc: and dn't forget "the GIMP"
<mmcc> ralsina, agreed. I see the argument against but prefer the tradeoff of being clearer what the state is... And not needing '-1' or '0' or 'inf' with corresponding explanation
 * ralsina goes research why git is obscene
<ralsina> mmcc: right
<ralsina> Git: "3. A pubescent kid who thinks it's totally cool to act like a moron on the internet, only because no one can actually reach through the screen and punch their lights out."
<ralsina> I would say that is accurate description of git, the software
<mmcc> anyway, +1 on making mandels' daemon a project. I don't forsee any major reworkings - ie, ObjC should not be a problem, and any other adjustments are OK to make in situ
<mmcc> ralsina: git is a britishism
<mmcc> ralsina: there is a few bytes of information buried in all the wikipedia noise here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(British_slang)
<ralsina> Oh, but it's only obscene for the british and they are too polite to mention it.
<aquarius> "git" is the sort of word that Harry Potter can use about Draco Malfoy. It's an insult, but it's alarmingly mild.
<mmcc> thanks aquarius - I knew there had to be someone around who could explain that better than me
<ralsina> aquarius: still sounds like people talking about git, the VCS
 * aquarius laughs
 * ralsina has a mild dislike for it
<aquarius> at some point I shall create a vcs called "bellend".
<mmcc> ralsina: the vcs is insulting and mildly alarming?
<ralsina> mmcc: I now will always imagine git as having Draco Malfoy's face from the 1st movie
<ralsina> mmcc: and indeed, git's error messages are an insult
<mmcc> ralsina: you're welcome
<ralsina> mmcc: ok, let me burrow back under a bug
<dobey> heh, git
<mandel> I think puto for a vcs is great
<mandel> puto pull branch!!
<mandel> puto diff!
<gatox> jejeje
<mandel> puto blame
<mandel> commit puto commit :P
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> mandel: of course a spaniard created the "puto amo" wm
<mandel> ralsina, we arr like that ;) and with the economical situation you can imaging the amount of swear words in the pubs
<ralsina> mandel: do like we did... go burn a few banks, you feel better in the morning.
<mandel> ralsina, if we are lucky critina will nationalize them hehehe
 * ralsina makes a sworn statement to the effect that he has nver, in fact, burned a bank or any other kind of building
<teknico> ralsina, no worries, we understand, you're just going through some Mercurial Phases ;-)
<ralsina> teknico: hehe
<ralsina> teknico: I would revert my statements but git says I should do a checkout instead
<teknico> ralsina, don't listen to the silly git
<mmcc> ralsina: fwiw, if you're making the change I suggested to the bw limit panel UI, bug 847227 might be relevant to your interests
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 847227 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Disabling upload/download limits shows '-1' " [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/847227
<ralsina> but git's father gave us Nimbus 2001 broomsticks! (ok, this is getting too convoluted)
<ralsina> mmcc: yeah
<ralsina> mmcc: I will use that as my "fix bandwidth limits" bug
<mmcc> ralsina: also relevant - bug 847233
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 847233 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Give users up/down sync speed suggestions" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/847233
<mandel> ok, EOD for me tom create a project add tests to the daemon, add a python lib to talk with it :)
<mandel> all, laters!
<dobey> eww
<mandel> ralsina, embrace the git
<ralsina> mmcc: that one needs an amount of magic we don't have
<gatox> mandel, bye!
<dobey> also, 1024 kbps is pretty slow
<ralsina> dobey: it's actually KiB/s
<ralsina> dobey: that was another bug ;-)
<mmcc> dobey, you ewing at the google music screenshot in that bug?
<dobey> ralsina: i know, and it's still slow
<dobey> mmcc: bandwidth limiting in general
<ralsina> dobey: depends. It's 3 times my bandwidth
<mandel> gatox, a2!
<mmcc> dobey, amen
<dobey> ralsina: it's 1/50th of my bandwidth (and soon, probably will be 1/150th)
<ralsina> dobey: he, good for you, I guess
<mandel> ralsina, only good thing to say to an american with faster internet: or food is better and our women better looking, also, we do no have you crazy creationists..
<mmcc> has mandel had Texas BBQ?
<ralsina> mandel: well you guys have a king who hunts elephants
<dobey> i've been to buenos aires a few times. they do have those crazy creationists
<ralsina> dobey: we have like, 5 of them
<mandel> ralsina, and gets hurt trying hehe
<mandel> mmcc, no, but I can try next time they make me travel
<mandel> ok, really going, is getting to warm in the office, laters!
<ralsina> mmcc: have you had alligator, llama and sort-of-hamster and ostrich in the same dinner? We did last sprint!
<dobey> heh
<briancurtin> i have had an alligator sausage
<briancurtin> also rattlesnake sausage
<dobey> ralsina: next sprint, we'll have to have some quetzal
<ralsina> briancurtin: that one I have not had. Of course who's going to *import* rattlesnakes for sausage-making purposes
<ralsina> dobey: oh, we missed the chance to eat quirquincho (closest thing to a pangolin around here ;)
<dobey> heh
 * gatox heard sprint?
<gatox> :P
<ralsina> gatox: no, no sprints yet ;-)
<briancurtin> oh man i should go to Hot Doug's this week - Smoked Yak Sausage with Roasted Garlic Dijonnaise and Horseradish Havarti Cheese
<gatox> ohhhhhh :( jeje
<dobey> ralsina: *import* ? they let you do that in argentina now?
<ralsina> dobey: only things you shouldn't. Rattlesnakes should qualify.
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> I expect "rattlesnakes for everyone" to happen any minute now.
<dobey> "Let them eat snake." ?
<mmcc> briancurtin: I've heard of hot doug's. I'm jealous.
<mmcc> dobey, re: bw limiting - I agree it's gross, and I doubt people ever know what value to set it at. So do you know of a way to 'nice' network traffic? Seems like it ought to be possible.
<dobey> mmcc: not in a cross-platform way really, or with twisted (which is causing us problems with how current stuff is implemented anyway)
<ralsina> yes, this is at best half a feature nowadays
<dobey> there's no nice way to know how much bandwidth is available, or how much of that you should be using, exactly
<mmcc> dobey, yeah it looks like bsd can have priority queueing at the network interface, but maybe that's not portable
<dobey> right, everyone has some sort of QoS, and they're all different
<ralsina> mmcc: on linux you have tc which lets you do it per-host or per-protocol
<ralsina> mmcc:  on windows you have nothing AFAIK
<mmcc> ok, so I'll make some notes then forget about this for now... :)
<aquarius> and trying to implement some kind of detection-and-backoff is a nightmare if two apps do it at once -- you get the "you go ahead", "no, you go ahead", "no, YOU go ahead" thing
<gatox> omg....... this is so very broken......
<aquarius> deadlocking through overpoliteness. How very British :)
<mmcc> aquarius: oh yeah, the right place to do it is definitely using the system traffic shaping, IMO
<aquarius> mmcc: ya, but fiddling with system settings from a user app is nightmarish in itself. :)
<dobey> writing code for users is nightmarish in itself ;)
<mmcc> aquarius: so true! I'm hoping there's API
<mmcc> aquarius: or preset queues so we can just pick a lower priority and try to flood it, letting the system figure it out
<dobey> we can just fix syncdaemon so that you *must* run it as root :P
<aquarius> transmission has a "tortoise" button which just slows things down -- what it actually does is fill in low numbers into their equivalent of our bandwidth-limit dialog, of course, but maybe that'd be a better approach -- just have "normal mode" and "be slow mode", and don't necessarily say what exactly "be slow mode" does
<mmcc> aquarius: hm. not a bad idea. probably an improvement over asking users to guess a number
<aquarius> it would obviously be better to just Do The Right Thing always without asking, but that sounds like it's not possible, and having an explicit be-slow button gives the sense of control back to the user rather than having to just trust U1 to be Right
<dobey> i thought all you had to do in transmission to be slow was try to grab an unpopular torrent
<dobey> you know, something legal
<aquarius> heh. be-slow-even-if-you-have-the-option-of-being-fast mode, if you prefer :)
<dobey> heh
<aquarius> I mean, I have no idea what number I should fill into the box; I have no clue what my bandwidth actually is, nor do I know a good way of finding out :) (Note: speedtest.net is not a good way of finding out.)
<dobey> 42
<ralsina> That dialog is FULL OF LIES. It says specifically "if you set the speed to 0 syncing will be stopped" but what it does is set it to 1 because you can't set it to 0!
 * ralsina sets the lower limit to 1 and if the ser wants to stop it, he can click "STOP"
<aquarius> there is no stop, is there? there's "completely disconnect the syncdaemon", but that's not the same thing as "allow downloads but not uploads" or vice versa
<dobey> aquarius: you can't allow downloads but not uploads, or reverse
<mmcc> aquarius: I wonder what kind of control people actually want. Not sure I'd ever use "download but not upload"
<mmcc> ack, late for lunch. back in a while
<aquarius> dobey: I thought that was the point of having two separate boxes
<ralsina> aquarius: you cannot stop either one from here wither
<ralsina> aquarius: since you cannot actually set them to 0
<dobey> aquarius: ideally, yes. practically, no.
<dobey> aquarius: because it's for *all* protocol traffic, not only file contents
<dobey> aquarius: so blocking download of data would mean the server can't tell the client ot send the data for an upload :)
<aquarius> mmcc: I'm going here on hearsay -- there seem to be, from hearing people ask about the bandwidth limiter, two reasons it's wanted. The first is "u1 eats all my bandwidth; make it not do that", which is the go-slow-mode button, IMO. The second is "it's really important to me that these few files sync up to U1 before I shut my laptop down; I do not care about it downloading all my music which has been going on now for
<aquarius> five days"
<aquarius> dobey, ralsina: aaah. Didn't realise it limited the protocol too :)
<dobey> aquarius: right, it shouldn't. but it does. becuase twisted.
<dobey> also, i wonder who is going to port protobuf to python3
<dobey> not it!
 * dobey also wishes forms on google docs were more useful
<ralsina> mmcc, lisettte, alecu, gatox: tell me this is not a ton prettier: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ralsina/7204467152/in/photostream
<gatox> ralsina, +1
<alecu> ralsina, yes, grayed out is much better than "-1"
<mmcc> back.
<mmcc> ralsina: nice, looks good
<ralsina> mmcc: about to propose
<ralsina> anyone, please review https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/minus-one-is-the-loneliest-number/+merge/105869
 * gatox reviewing....
<ralsina> I am interested specially on missing tests and such, please be harsh
<mmcc> while we're talking control panel ui, I just had to reset my password and had a couple of notes regarding that. UI tweaks like the password "lint" speech bubble thing is not big enough, etc. . should I file bugs?
<ralsina> mmcc: yes please, with pictures :-)
<mmcc> ralsina: k, good.
<ralsina> mmcc: on what OS?
<mmcc> ralsina, Ubuntu 12.04 in virtualbox
<ralsina> gatox: also interested on knowing i the spinbox styling in that branch looks good on windows
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<gatox> ralsina, this is unbelievable..... fixing a bug...... take me to another one..... and so on since 3 hours ago.......
<gatox> :S
<gatox> ralsina, not bug actually...... just making things work in mac
<dobey> gatox: heh
<ralsina> gatox: happens on immature code, deep breaths
<gatox> dobey, cylon! jeje
<dobey> o/~ one bug, leads to another o/~
<dobey> gatox: destroy all humans!
<gatox> hehe
<ralsina> gatox: A wise puppet once said "Fear leads to anger. Anger leads to hate. Hate leads to suffering."
<ralsina> You are on step 2 already :-)
<dobey> Suffering leads to the pub.
<ralsina> the pub leads to alcohol poisoning
<mmcc> gatox, what problems are you hitting? talk it out, it'll make you feel better :)
<dobey> hooray me
<gatox> mmcc, hehe na, it's just a chain of imports problems, we have in a lot of places if platform == "blabla" do something or another thing..... but in mac the else part is always wrong now.... we have to add those implementations, and a lot of things like that
<dobey> so i have poauth ported to python3
<dobey> in so much as the tests path on both 2.x and 3.x
<mmcc> gatox: oh yeah, I saw that in lots of places. lots of small changes
<gatox> mmcc, so, i'm implementing some.... only declaring the classes or methods in other cases.... to try to have things working.... and then start filling the empty implementations.
<mmcc> gatox: sounds good
<ralsina> dobey: poauth?
<briancurtin> dobey: nice work
<dobey> Chipaca: ^^
<dobey> ralsina: the fork of python-oauth i made a few years ago, that i never got around to finishing
<dobey> ralsina: but python-oauth is basically unmaintained, and has no tests
<ralsina> dobey: well,there's python-oauth2
<dobey> ralsina: which doesn't do oauth 1.0
<dobey> or 1.0a
<ralsina> dobey: which 1.0a? Ok, old stuff ;-)
<dobey> and i think porting the entire world of ubuntu to oauth2 is probably more work than porting u1 client bits to python3 :)
<ralsina> oauth2 does support oauth 1.0
<ralsina> it's in their example code, even :-)
<ralsina> and it claims to have 100% coverage
<dobey> so it lies :)
<dobey> anyway
<ralsina> dobey: it has a 'oauth_version' parameter to make it do oauth1 (but yes, it lies about coverge, surely)
<gatox> ralsina, i'm testing your branch IRL..... and the 0 is still there...... also, when it's in -1 and you click the checkbox to limit the speed..... shouldn't set the minor value by default or something?? because you will have limit with -1
<dobey> and it's probably also not ported to python3
<gatox> ralsina, i don't know if 0 is a valid limit value...... just saying
<gatox> saying
<ralsina> dobey: do you know "nose" ? Cool test runner.
<ralsina> gatox: it should not let you set it to 0
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhhhh wait..... my bad...... forgot the pythonpat
<ralsina> gatox: or -1 for that mtter
<ralsina> gatox: hehe
<ralsina> dobey: has a plugin so that if it fails more than 8 times it looks like FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhhh now it's nice! :D
<ralsina> gatox: hehe
<briancurtin> ralsina: there's also a plugin that if your test is too many lines, it raises CoolStoryBroException
<ralsina> hello stranger thisfred from the land of sprints!
<ralsina> briancurtin: ha!
<ralsina> dobey: yes it is (kinda) https://github.com/simplegeo/python-oauth2/pull/51
<thisfred> ralsina: ohai
<ralsina> thisfred: how's cucumber sandwiches and u1db today?
<thisfred> we had a productive day today, at least if measured by number of landed branches
<thisfred> ralsina: off for dinner with lucio now
<arune> I just tried joining ubuntu one music streaming but the payment failed without any way to report this, does anyone know who to talk to?
<arune> My bank/mastercard requires "mastercard securecode" for internet payments and Im guessing this is where things went wrong
<gatox> ralsina, your branch from my POV is +1..... but i couldn't test it IRL on windows..... i need to check what is happening with my vm..... sso is failing
<ralsina> alecu: bug #978903 is bad, scary, ours and needs to get fixed. What do you think?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 978903 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) "[precise] Client is stuck due to Upload executing before MakeFile" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/978903
<ralsina> gatox: ok!
<ralsina> briancurtin: could you take a look at this branch in windows and check everything works as it should? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/minus-one-is-the-loneliest-number
<dobey> ralsina: that bug is fixed already
<alecu> ralsina, I think we should discuss it with facundobatista.
<ralsina> dobey: really?
<dobey> ralsina: see the 2 branches listed as merged on that bug
<briancurtin> ralsina: yep, will look in a min
<alecu> ralsina, also: I need to run to kinder; I'll take a deeper look afterwards
<dobey> ralsina: it's not released yet though. was blocking doing release on figuring out the massived windows and ssl issue
<ralsina> dobey: ack then
<ralsina> dobey: well, that seems to be cleared now
<ralsina> dobey: as in, it happens to a very limited set of users
<dobey> ok
<dobey> so we can probably do a release/sru tomorrow then
<ralsina> dobey: you maybe missed it, but there is at least one report of itbeing locale-dependent (no, makes no sense)
<ralsina> dobey: yes, let's do it tomorrow
<dobey> well maybe openssl has round ceilings
<ralsina> dobey: ha
<ralsina> dobey: well, the round ceiling bug is gone in python 2.7 also
<ralsina> dobey: have not bothered chcking in older pythons though
<arune> I sent a support question on the payment failure
<ralsina> duanedes1gn: can you help arune? ^
<briancurtin> ralsina: +1 on your branch
<ralsina> briancurtin: cool :-)
<briancurtin> marked as approved
<ralsina> briancurtin: don't approve globally please
<briancurtin> oops...
<ralsina> oh, well, nevermind ;-)
<briancurtin> i saw gatox approved and i was the second so i figure it was good. should i undo?
 * ralsina wanted to give design a chance to see it, but now they will have a chance to see it in nightlies instead, no prblem :-)
<arune> duanedes1gn: my supportticket got #15330
<arune> while I'm here I might as well ask for help restarting my ubuntu one client/daemon/service
<arune> one of my computers does not sync
<arune> someone?
<duanedes1gn> arune: if you want to restat it all open a terminal and run command   u1sdtool -q
<duanedes1gn>    then start again with :  u1sdtool -c
<arune> ah, I need a display for that, sorry, have to try when I get home then
<arune> thanks duanedes1gn, will try
<mmcc> who wants a quick QT UI bug? bug 999885
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 999885 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "Password assistance QLabel is too small for its text in the reset password dialog " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999885
<ralsina> arune: you could do "DISPLAY=:0 u1sdtol -c"
<ralsina> mmcc: dibs!
<ralsina> mmcc: a tiff?????
<mmcc> ralsina: is that a problem?
<ralsina> mmcc: did you scan the screen or something? ;-)
<ralsina> mmcc: not a problem, just... old fashioned?
<arune> ralsina: thanks!
<mmcc> OS X default screenshot utility "Grab" writes TIFF. I think it dates from NeXT, maybe
<mmcc> that's right, it's a screenshot of a VM
<arune> I guess I can check if it syncs now by watching a folder I know should be filled with pictures from my phone?
<arune> duanedes1gn: thanks, please also take a look at my payment issue, I want to support ubuntu but also have a great service
<beuno> arune, did you tick the box to sync the new folder with pictures to your desktop?
<arune> beuno: yes, now after restarting the service it syncs
<arune> thanks for help with that duanedes1gn and ralsina
<arune> duanedes1gn: thanks for fast email reply! (but please fix fast, I want to PAY :))
<duanedes1gn> :)
<dobey> arune: actually, our web/server hackers are doing a lot of work to improve payments right now. :)
<arune> great work guys!
<ralsina> gatox: you get bug #999885 when you want to rest from refactoring
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 999885 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "Password assistance QLabel is too small for its text in the reset password dialog " [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999885
<gatox> ralsina, ack... probably tomorrow.... now i'm close to get the tests working :D
<ralsina> gatox: sure, it's not urgent
<dobey> and
<dobey> twisted 12.0 is landing in quantal now
<dobey> as a heads up
<mmcc> can I get a review on a very trivial merge proposal for control panel? No TIFFs this time: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-999893/+merge/105886
<gatox> mmcc, ack
<mmcc> gatox: thanks
<gatox> mmcc, +1 :P
<mmcc> gatox: do we need two reviews for that? who else gets to read through all the one line diff?
<gatox> mmcc, i don't think so
<ralsina> gatox: if trivial, one is enough
<gatox> ralsina, really trivial..... and we are not in any kind of freeze right now
<ralsina> also, damn, that is going to force translators to re-translate that string :-(
<gatox> a string change
<gatox> ralsina, yap
<mmcc> ralsina: it is? it only removes a space :<
<mmcc> :(
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, those are keys for the translation file
<ralsina> mmcc: so now it loses the old key with all its translations and has a new one
<mmcc> ralsina: oh yargh. the keys shouldn't be the content of one of the translations!
<ralsina> mmcc: well, it's how it works since time immemorial: "C" locale is US english
<ralsina> and immemorial means, like, 1990
<mmcc> ralsina: urgh. well, there are ups and downs - Cocoa makes you have a separate string for the key and english is "just one translation" (although it's the only one created by default)
<ralsina> mmcc: that is the right thing to do. But it's not the way of gettext (although you *can* create a en_US.po I suppose)
<mmcc> so then you get things like (i forget the actual call) string = NSLocalizedString(@"Edit account label string", @"Edit account label")
<mmcc> which is ugly
<mmcc> ralsina: oh. yeah, sounds like the same deal
<mmcc> just the cocoa default new app templates create an english localization for you
<mmcc> well, bummer about all that extra work I just created :\
<dobey> ralsina: well, gettext default is not en_US exactly. :)
<ralsina> mmcc: wel, it happens, it was wrong, so better now than on deadline
<ralsina> dobey: yes, it's C, I know. I will someday do an app where C is dutch.
 * dobey writes some python that doesn't follow pep8
 * ralsina mails dobey a bobcat
<dobey> cool. the panther could use a friend
<gatox> mmcc, are you able to build ubuntuone-storage-protocol on mac?
<gatox> (python setup.py build)
<mmcc> gatox: don't think I've tried, let me go see
<gatox> mmcc, please! bzr branch lp:ubuntuone-storage-protocol
<mmcc> gatox, no - I don't have the protobufs compiler installed anywhere
<gatox> mmcc, good, it's not only me...... so i need to fix that now
<gatox> mmcc, thanks
<mmcc> gatox: sure. I guess that should be part of the buildout?
<gatox> mmcc, actually....... if it is what i think...... it's in the eggs folder...... so.....
<gatox> weird
<ralsina> gatox: yes the buildout puts protoc in the path, but maybe it needs a tweak for mac
<gatox> ralsina, yap..... my next task! little by little this is getting better :P
<mmcc> ralsina: gatox: % find . -name protoc -print ----> *crickets*
<gatox> mmcc, inside the eggs folder in the buildout: protobuf-2.4.1......
<mmcc> gatox: I know, I was just pointing out that I have no 'protoc' executable.
<gatox> ahhhhhh
<mmcc> gatox: if I 'find -name "proto*" -print I get the stuff in the eggs and the protocol def in our code... :)
<mmcc> so I was calling ralsina a liar ;p
 * mmcc ducks
<gatox> ok.... that's all for today, eod.... time to rest and keep watching the harry potter marathon :P
<gatox> see you tomorrow people!
<mmcc> gatox, enjoy! bye
<gatox> mmcc, bye!
<mmcc> ralsina, can I just approve that one-line string fix myself? gatox left it as needs-review
<dobey> mmcc: yes
<mmcc> dobey: ok, thanks
 * dobey wonders how to skip tests cleanly on plain python unittest
<briancurtin> dobey: unittest.skip
<briancurtin> http://docs.python.org/library/unittest#skipping-tests-and-expected-failures
<thisfred> dobey: http://pybites.blogspot.co.uk/2009/03/unittest-now-with-test-skipping-finally.html
<thisfred> brought to you by "minibar, now with japanese beer"
<beuno> thisfred, Asahi?
<thisfred> hai
<thisfred> which is also what we had at dinner at the noodle bar
<dobey> thisfred: doesn't work on python 2.6
<briancurtin> added in 2.7
<thisfred> so, don't develop on red hat?
<dobey> thisfred: and it seems to raise a SkipTest, which results in an ERROR rather than SKIP
<dobey> thisfred: lucid
<thisfred> EOL
<dobey> thisfred: not until next april
<thisfred> close enough for me
<dobey> and that's only for non-server
<dobey> hardy is even still supported for server :(
<thisfred> dobey: luckily precise will only be supported for 75 years
<dobey> heh
<thisfred> lifetime guarantee!
<thisfred> a propos of nothing: wtf has happened to BBC2? It's 100% reality TV now?
<dobey> heh
<mmcc> ok, I have to head out for a couple of hours but I'll be back again tonight for a bit, when alecu is done with his review of https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/use-unix-domain/+merge/104244 - I have one small and one medium MP to put in.
<ralsina> mmcc: if you have them ready you can just propose with prerequisite
<ralsina> mmcc: and then we see them in order
<ralsina> EOD for me
<ralsina> see you guys tomorrow!
#ubuntuone 2012-05-16
<mmcc> back for a while.
<mmcc> Filed a few bugs, proposed a couple merges, wrote an email about bandwidth throttling that I'll revisit in the morning. That's not a bad night. See you all back in a little while...
<thumper> hey folks
<thumper> I'm trying to work out the best way to get my music onto U1
<thumper> I want to have a subset of it downloaded to my laptop
<thumper> but not all 50 gig of it
<thumper> AFAICT if I sync a folder, I get it all ...
<rye> thumper: hi, you can select certain folders within main music folder instead and select which folders to sync on your laptop
<thumper> hmm... I don't really feel like adding 100 folders... :(
<mandel> thumper, what about this (might not be the best idea) but we do not follow links, so what you can do is the following:
<mandel> thumper, create a music folder, inside it add the folders you want to upload, for those that you do not want to upload, add symlinks
<mandel> thumper, what would happen is that those that are links wont upload, those that aren't will and you will have a single folder to sync, also I think that banshee and rythimbox do follow symlinks so you can add that folder as the source for the music player lib
<mandel> rye, is that ^ correct?
<thumper> I was thinking perhaps just having two folders...
<mandel> thumper, that works too :)
<mandel> thumper, I went to the over complicated version maybe
<rye> mandel: re: folders, well, your suggestion will work too
<mandel> rye, a little hacky and if we support sync outside ~ we might as well start supporting symlinks
<JamesTai1> Morning all!
<gatox> good morning
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> gatox, how is everything going?
<gatox> mandel, fine.... yesterday i jump from one problem to another trying to get u1-client tests to work jeje i'm finding everything that needs to be mac specific
<gatox> mandel, you?
<mandel> gatox, great! her things a looking very nice, I'm adding correct support for async operations in the twisted side when dealing with condig requests (using ^{} blocks as callbacks :P ) and will have the python code ready to be doing some really cool things
<gatox> mandel, great!! i already want to see everything working :P
<mandel> gatox, I might be able to be adding events to be processed in the main loop of the reactor which means we are 1/2 days way from having the daemon idea fully working with syncdaemon \o/
<gatox> \o/
<rye> verterok: i found a dumb way to break syncdaemon - truncating a data file to 0
<rye> verterok: given that this is quite possible in real life (crash of the process before writing file, filesystem corruption due to power outage) can SD recover from this condition?
<rye> joshuahoover: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod:
<rye> joshuahoover: is it familiar ^ ? :)
<verterok> rye, what's a "data file"?
<rye> verterok: 1337008100237107.inactive.tritcask-v1.data
<rye> verterok: so it is not a hint, but actual data
<verterok> rye, how is that a read only file can be truncated?
<verterok> rye, "crash of the process before writing file" can't happen in tritcask :)
<rye> verterok: well... you remember time.time() returning NaN
<verterok> rye, no...
<verterok> rye, the idea of tritcask is that it only appends data to the "live"/active file
<verterok> rye, only *append* is the important bit
<verterok> rye, so an already inactive file can't be truncated by the SD process...it can only be done from outside
<rye> verterok: does the file get renamed during its lifetime?
<rye> verterok: the user has only these lines in the log - https://pastebin.canonical.com/66135/
<verterok> rye, only it's renamed when marking it as inactive
<verterok> rye, we only have a single "live" file, which is moved on startup to inactive and not touched again
<verterok> rye, and 1336117336290348.inactive.tritcask-v1.data is a 0 size file?
<rye> verterok: just tested writing garbage to a live file - SD recovers properly
<rye> verterok: that's an artificially created truncated file, not on the user's machine, I am just guessing and asked the user to provide the information on metadata folders
<verterok> rye, it should ignore all the data after it finds the garbage in a data file :)
<verterok> rye, ah. ok
<rye> verterok: for that user syncdaemon simply stops, control panel breaks, u1sdtool hangs...
<verterok> rye, we could handle that case.
<verterok> rye, do you get a traceback or sth?
<rye> verterok: nope, nothing. dbus reply never comes back from SD
<rye> verterok: i wonder whether the user has eCryptfs
<rye> i remember we had fun with it
 * rye migrates over to an encrypted filesystem
<verterok> nothing in the logs?
<rye>  verterok nope
<rye> verterok: KeyError
<rye> u'926c8fcf-70dd-47f6-94a8-0643c09d8b53'
<rye> how sweet
<rye> ralsina: enabling 2 folders in a row in control panel/installer after answering to "Merge?" result in an error message
<rye> verterok: how does SD react to I/O Error on reading tritcask file?
<mandel> ok, lunch for me
 * mandel lunch
<gatox> mandel, mmcc i added a new instruction in the Ubuntu One Port document, because in MAC OS you need to download protobuf and build it following the readme instructions, they provide protoc already built only for windows
<mandel> gatox, ok!
<mandel> gatox, is stupid the amount of work that has to be done ;)
<gatox> jeje yep
<mandel> gatox, but I think we might get a working version a lot earlier than what we had for windows :D
<mandel> now, really having lunch
<gatox> enjoy
<verterok> rye, while reading? opening? :)
<rye> verterok: while opening
<verterok> rye, it catch the error and marks the file as "broken"
<verterok> rye, that's done renaming the file
<rye> verterok: in case of ecryptfs i managed to make it fail on opening, not reading...
<verterok> s/(live|inactive)/broken
<verterok> thats the rename ^
<gatox> ralsina, mandel mmcc I CAN RUN THE TEST!!!! FINALLY!!!
<gatox> so excited! :P
<ralsina> rye: could you file the bug about "merge?" and assign to me, please?
<ralsina> gatox: awesome!
<ralsina> And good morning everyone!
<gatox> ralsina, good morning!! :P
<gatox> now i only need to fix the tests, and fill the empty implementations!
<gatox> :P
<ralsina> gatox: ONLY!
<gatox> jejeje
<ralsina> gatox: so just implement it and test it? Yay! ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, but now i have a more clear picture of what need to be done mac specific
<ralsina> gatox: "a sync client"? ;-)
<gatox> jejeje
<gatox> you are ruining my happy moment!
<ralsina> gatox: but yes, congrats, I know it was a ton of boring work
<gatox> jejee
 * ralsina is back on the no-cofee wagon and has to go to facundobatista's house so, a bit grumpy
<gatox> ahhhhhhh i understand.... it happens the saame here when i need to leave my home :P
 * mandel back
<mandel> gatox, hurray!!!!
<mandel> gatox, now.. do they pass ;)
<mandel> briancurtin, ping
<briancurtin> mandel: pong
<gatox> mandel, some of them yes..... the new implementation of os_helper for move_to_trash obviusly not..... but i'm not running all the tests....... i fix a lot of import tihngs, but a lot have empty implementations, but now we know where to look
<mandel> briancurtin, it seems that the jenkins tests fail because is not using the right dev tools which are set up by the buildout is that right?
<mandel> briancurtin, or do we have to update the system installation?
<briancurtin> mandel: i think we have to update the system installation because the jenkins machine doesnt have an environment setup by buildout
<briancurtin> and i thought it was going to update itself manually once nightlies caught up, or something like that
<mandel> briancurtin, ok, then let me take care of that :)
<briancurtin> s/itself manually/itself automatically/
<mandel> briancurtin, we have not been that smart on windows just yet, although we could
<mandel> briancurtin, give me 5 mins and I'll make sure we get jenkins on track!
<briancurtin> awesome
<mandel> briancurtin, afaik you changed the jenkins config to add the env variable that is needed by the skip, right?
<briancurtin> mandel: yep, that's in there. it sets JENKINS=1
<mandel> briancurtin, was there an other branch for the control panel tests that fail on jenkins?
<briancurtin> mandel: you mean that needed any jenkins skipping?
<mandel> briancurtin, yes
<ralsina> mandel: why doesn't jenkins use the buildout? It's easiest! :-)
<briancurtin> mandel: i haven't seen what failures occur on the CP branch on jenkins. if the site will ever load for me i'll get them corrected. last time i looked at jenkins it was claiming that branch was never even run
<briancurtin> s/that branch/that project
<mandel> briancurtin, ok, I've launched a new build for u1-client then I can take a quick look at control panel and will let you know
<mandel> ralsina, right now best answer: 'because'
<mandel> ralsina, by the way, I'm going to create the new project for the fsevents code, have you guys had the chance to try it in your macs?
<briancurtin> mandel: i see the failures there now - there's two we should skip
<mandel> ralsina, I have some license questions, can we use MIT libs?
<mandel> briancurtin, if you add a bug and add the skip I'll approve as fast as you can say 'un pelo tiene mi barba'
<mandel> briancurtin, dev-tools issue in jenkins fixed: https://jenkins.errormessaging.com/view/Windows/job/ubuntuone-client-windows-test/61/console
<briancurtin> mandel: cool, adding the skips right now
<mandel> briancurtin, let me know the branch, I don't think we need two +1 for a simple branch like that so we can land it asap
<ralsina> mandel: AFAIK yes, ask dobey just in case
<mandel> dobey, can we use MIT licenses? and are you the person that I have to ask to create a new project? can I do it?
<dobey> use mit licenses for what?
<dobey> and anyone can create a project on lp
<mandel> dobey, I want to use a mit licensed lib that simplifies arg parsing with objective-c and I believe that our code is all GPL so I wondered if there are license issues
<mandel> dobey, about the project, are there any considerations I have to take? ownership etc..
<dobey> it is safe for GPL things to link/load MIT things
<mandel> dobey, superb, thx!
<dobey> main consideration about the project is license
<mandel> dobey, I think I'll use a c lib from bsd and will ignore the arg parsing lib, makes more sense to have less deps
<dobey> right, less deps is better, generally\
<dobey> i meant the license of the project you're creating though :)
<mandel> dobey, yeah, I understood that one :) I'll remove the dep and will do a push to my junk branch and I'll annoy you a little with the license of the project, I'm a little worried about a sjon lib dep I have (but I think I can easy find a diff lib easily)
<mmcc> morning everyone -- catching up
<mmcc> hi mandel, I'd go with the C getopt for the daemon, too - it won't usually be run with any arguments, so there's no need for that interface to be particularly nice. Besides, getopt isn't all *that* bad :)
<mandel> mmcc, yep, changing to getopt_long as we speak :)
<dobey> oi, not feeling so great today
<ralsina> dobey: remember, I don't want sick people working. At least not sicker-than-usual so if you are feeling bad, let's take care of it.
<ralsina> dobey, briancurtin, mmcc, gatox, thisfred: standup in 8'
<ralsina> alecu is coming in a bit
<dobey> not ill
<gatox> me
<gatox> ralsina, mandel dobey briancurtin mmcc alecu thisfred standup?
<briancurtin> me
<mandel> me
<mmcc> me
<dobey> me
<dobey> thisfred is sprinting
<dobey> alecu, ralsina ?
<gatox> well..... go for me?
<alecu_> go gatox go
<alecu_> me
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Get the test for os_helper running on MAC OS, modify the document of the mac port to add the instructions to have protobuf working on mac, Fix several platform imports in ubuntuone-client, add a couple of Dummy implementations for some packages that need to be implemented now.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish running tests in all platforms and propose, go back to filesystem notifications, and the dummy modules.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> briancurtin, go
<briancurtin> DONE: spent most of the day trying to setup a Server 2008 domain controller to test autoupdate inside a domain, a few small reviews, some quick research on another autoupdate issue
<briancurtin> TODO: fix this remaining jenkins issue, get installer automation going live on jenkins
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: no
<briancurtin> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: twsited script and root daemon have two way communication which makes twsited protocol return deferreds that get callback or errback according to the result of the op in the daemon side. Added args support to launch daemon with or without launchd. Updated domain sockets branch after alecus review.
<mandel> TODO: Add tests!!! Create project.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> mmcc: please!
<mmcc> * DONE: discussion and wrote email about bw throttling.
<mmcc> - filed a few UI/UX bugs for SSO client and controlpanel based on my poking around (bug 1000056, bug 1000059 and bug 1000061)
<mmcc> - fixed a trivial controlpanel UI bug, learned some QT UI in the process (XML, hooray)
<mmcc> - got new xcode, added to apple dev team by urbanape
<mmcc> * TODO: finally merge my network state branches
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1000056 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "with no network connection, control panel shows no message and has missing info " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000056
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1000059 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "with no network connection, control panel allows "disconnect" and attempted "connect" for filesync but gives no explanation " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000059
<mmcc> - work on packaging plan
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1000061 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "with no network connection, control panel "account information" tab shows inscrutable error dialog box that doesn't seem to have an effect " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000061
<mmcc> - check mandel's code on 10.6 with new XCode
<mmcc> - Need reviews for network state branches, I added alecu and mandel as reviewers because they asked for it. The branches are:
<mmcc> https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/no-darwin-in-linuxnwindows-tests/+merge/105924
<mmcc> and
<mmcc> https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-networkstate-darwin/+merge/105926
<mmcc> * BLCK: none
<dobey> too long
<mmcc> * NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: uds, swap days
<dobey> λ TODO: fix bug #853060, 1-1 review meeting, 3.0.1 release/SRUs
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 853060 in ubuntuone-installer (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-installer crashed with GError in function(): Failed to execute child process "ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk" (No such file or directory)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/853060
<dobey> alecu
<mmcc> yeah, sorry about that - forgot about the bugbot
<alecu_> DONE: lots of reviews,  catch up with email, got back to security patches
<alecu_> TODO: small sprint with ralsina and facundobatista
<alecu_> NEXT: ?
<ralsina> me (sorry)
<ralsina> DONE: fixed bandwidth settings, a cuple minor bugs, TODO: minisprint BLOCKED: no
<mandel> ralsina, mini-sprint?
<mmcc> what's the right place to send an email following up on the bw throttling discussion we had here yesterday?
<dobey> mmcc: while the bug bot might spam a bit, it's nice to try and keep the entries for done/todo short and simple, and a single line for the whole set of each
<dobey> rather than one item per line
<mmcc> dobey: noted. will do
<dobey> mmcc: i think the internal list is probably good for that
<mmcc> dobey: is thatubunet-discuss?
<dobey> yes
<mmcc> thanks
 * gatox lunch
<dobey> ralsina: should we do the 1-1 review meeting after lunch i guess?
<dobey> i guess that's a yes. need to take a slightly longer lunch today. bbiab :)
<mandel> ralsina, can you tell alecu to do a re-review of my domain sockets branch?
<briancurtin> does CP pass on linux?
<mandel> briancurtin, should, want be to check?
<briancurtin> mandel: if you have a chance. im looking at that failure from jenkins and i dont know what im missing here, but im also not sure it would be passing on linux either
<mandel> briancurtin, running tests from trunk atm
<mandel> briancurtin, all green with revno 327 in a linux running P
<gatox> mandel, mmcc if you can please, i would be nice if you can review this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin-os-helper/+merge/106014
<mmcc> gatox, sure. looking now
<gatox> mmcc, thanks..... please let me know if you find anything that can be improved
<ralsina> mandel: sure, I can. We were having lunch.
<mandel> ralsina, thx
<alecu_> hey mandel!
<mandel> alecu_, hello!
<alecu_> mandel, can you send me the link to the branch I need to rereview?
<mandel> alecu_, sure, give me a sec
<mmcc> gatox, what happened to run-tests.bat in that branch? did it get switched from DOS line endings or something? it's all one big diff...
<mandel> alecu_, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/use-unix-domain/+merge/104244
<gatox> mmcc, yep..... line endings...... i'll try to revert it and edit it on windows
<mmcc> gatox: was it edited on macos?
<gatox> mmcc, i don't remember if it was on mac os or linux
<mmcc> gatox, np. just was going to suggest editors on mac that'd do the right thing
<mmcc> gatox or http://waterlan.home.xs4all.nl/dos2unix.html
<mandel> gatox, vim!!!
<gatox> mandel, naaaa..... i like ninja-ide jeje
<mandel> vim vim vim
<mmcc> on mac, maybe http://code.google.com/p/macvim/  ?
<alecu> mandel, approved!
<mandel> alecu, thx!
 * mmcc goes to get lunch, almost manages to not say "emacs"
<gatox> mmcc, mandel .bat file updated
<dobey> heh
<dobey> hrmm, need to install this win7 vm too
 * briancurtin lunch
<ralsina> briancurtin: while you are eating, I am about to assign to you a bunch of windows-installer bugs ;-)
<mandel> ok, I need to go an walk the dog I'll probably be back later
<dobey> ralsina: can you reliably reproduce the u1-installer GError bug, while having network available?
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<ralsina> dobey: at least I could a while ago
<ralsina> dobey: OTOH "GError"? I reproduced the "it doesn't install stuff" bug ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: resulting in a "GError: cannot execute program blah blah" no?
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<dobey> ralsina: right, i can't seem to make it happen, while i have network available. makes it hard to figure out how to write a unit test for it :)
<dobey> and hard to know if it's fixed, if i can't write a test
<ralsina> dobey: I only made it fail by having outdated apt-get data, so again, external causes
<ralsina> dobey: you could LD_PRELOAD a broken gethostbyname
<dobey> well i can fake netowrk breakage easy enough
<dobey> but that doesn't help me fix it for the cases where network isn't broken
<dobey> at least, after talking with people last week, i think i know how to fix it. i just don't know how to test that the fix works, since i can't make it break, outside of just not having network
<dobey> also, when the heck does win7 prompt you for the registration key?
<ralsina> dobey: first reboot, IIRC
<ralsina> dobey: I can IRL the test, at least
<ralsina> dobey: I could reproduce it by havig nightlies enabled, having something get into the repo, then trying to install without running apt-get update first. Does that break for you too?
<dobey> also, in fixing the bug, what should we do when install fails exactly? just do the "OMG EXCEPTION!" thing?
<dobey> ralsina: no, because the installer does the same as "apt-get update" before doing the install :-/
<ralsina> dobey: and I think the "finish" of that call is what you are catching, and the you are not doing the real install
<ralsina> dobey: at least that's why it ended in 3 seconds and never downloaded anything
<dobey> ralsina: but *i* can't make it do that :)
<dobey> for me it always works :-/
<ralsina> dobey: your network is too fast
<ralsina> dobey: race condition
<dobey> heh
<dobey> even at uds?
<dobey> i guess if it was actually pulling off the local mirror, maybe
<ralsina> dobey: could be
<ralsina> dobey: time to try at a bad gas station or something :-)
<dobey> though ppas don't get mirrored to the uds conference host
<ralsina> dobey: I can give you ssh if you want to debug it remotely
<dobey> but maybe i only tried at times when the bandwidth wasn't totally saturated by 500 nerds
<ralsina> dobey: although not today
<dobey> i guess i'll just write a test for the network problem case
<ralsina> dobey: could you do whatever launchpad needs so that https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel is not full of lies?
<ralsina> dobey: as in, we don't want people to use version 2.0.0 anymore? ;-)
<dobey> i can, but it's a fair bit of tedious work to do.
<dobey> hrmm, not too bad though perhaps
<dobey> certainly not as bad as -client
<ralsina> dobey: is it automatable?
<ralsina> dobey: just so that I am not burdening you with an infinite amount of future work
<dobey> it isn't easily
<dobey> and it's a one-time thing now
<dobey> not an infinite amount of future work
<ralsina> well, a bit every 6 months, right?
<dobey> nope
<dobey> not with the new process of making releases from stable branches only
<dobey> we only have to fix up the ones that we weren't doing that for, before
<ralsina> dobey: even better then
<dobey> and any ones we screw up from now on, but that should be manageable :)
<ralsina> dobey: well, noone complained about this, and it has been broken for about a year
<ralsina> dobey: but I suppose noone ever actually reads launchpad project pages
<ralsina> briancurtin: you already committed the fix for bug #954450 right?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 954450 in Ubuntu One Windows Installer "Package standalone copy of VS2008 runtime" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/954450
<briancurtin> ah, yeah, i forgot i entered that one. its covered in the installer automation branch
<dobey> i guess win7 doesn't care about the registration key
<briancurtin> dobey: it will eventually care in a few days. it'll ask you for the key to activate "windows genuine advantage" or something stupid
<dobey> briancurtin: perhaps. but i don't see a way to enter it *now* if i have the key, and want to
<ralsina> briancurtin: ok, I'll mark as fix-committed but you will have to mark it fix-released manually in the next release
<ralsina> dobey: bug #925398 is about including changelogs on windows release. Since we have changelogs for each individual project, any ideas on how to create a global one?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 925398 in Ubuntu One Windows Installer "Include changelog with releases" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925398
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> also, we don't have changelogs for each individual project
<dobey> well, outside of "bzr log" anyway
<dobey> ralsina: u1cp page shows 3.0.0 as latest now.
<ralsina> dobey: the branch that merges to the stable branch has a decent changelog
<ralsina> dobey: thanks on the u1cp page fix!
<mmcc> mandel and alecu, when you get a chance, can you look at the two merges I had that depended on mandel's unix-domain merge? ping me for the URL if you need it
<alecu> mmcc, ping for the url :-)
<mmcc> https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/no-darwin-in-linuxnwindows-tests/+merge/105924 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-networkstate-darwin/+merge/105926
<ralsina> briancurtin: could you put in your todo list checking if bug #921043 still happens after the Visual C++ runtime change?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 921043 in Ubuntu One Windows Installer "After the installation, U1 is not focused" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/921043
<dobey> ralsina: it's not really that decent, and only exists sometimes by virtue of multiple changes being merged in at the same time. could do some automation perhaps, but it's not an entirely trivial set of work
<ralsina> dobey: ack
<ralsina> dobey: so, we don't have changelogs on ubuntu either?
<mmcc> Note - this is my first branch with new tests I wrote, so if anyone wants to look and chime in on my tests, I'd appreciate the feedback
<briancurtin> ralsina: i'm 99% sure that doesn't happen, but i'll double check
<ralsina> briancurtin: awesome, update accordingly :-)
<dobey> finally found the win7 "type your key here" bit
<gatox_mac> fsevents on mac os: FAILED (skips=2, failures=3, errors=53, successes=39)
<gatox_mac> keep fixing :P
<dobey> hmm, don't know how to write a test for this :-/
 * mandel reviewing
<mandel> mmcc, is approved, setting to be merge now
<mandel> mmcc, well, alecu did... but is not yet merged, I'm reviewing yours now
<mmcc> right, thanks mandel
<mandel> mmcc, is there a bug for this guy: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/no-darwin-in-linuxnwindows-tests
<mandel> ??
<dobey> eh, i'll make changes without tests to start
<mmcc> mandel - no
<mmcc> mandel: should there be? it was necessary to test the other changes but seemed like it should be a different branch...
<mandel> dobey, <sarcasm>nooooooo how can you</sarcasm>
<mandel> mmcc, no need, just checking in case you forgot to link it :)
<mmcc> mandel, ok cool
<dobey> heh
<mandel> mmcc, in lp:~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/no-darwin-in-linuxnwindows-tests how do you feel about doing something like IGNORED_TESTS="test_windows.py, test_darwin.py" etc and then call XVFB_CMDLINE u1trial --reactor=gi --gui -p "$QT_TESTS_PATH" -i "IGNORED_TESTS" "$MODULE"
<mandel> mmcc, that way we just need to edit a single line for the ignore paths and not touch the command that runs the tests
<dobey> oh, ffs
<dobey> trial doesn't handle self.skipTest() either
<mandel> mmcc, you could do something smart for example, have GTK_IGNORED_PATHS and PLATFORM_IGNORED_PATHS so that you can do something equally smart for the step of running the qt tests
<mandel> dobey, look at how we skip tests in u1-dev-tools, I've had wtf already
<dobey> IGNORE_IGNORE_HITLER
<dobey> mandel: yeah, actually, that's pretty close to what the code in python unittest does now
<mandel> dobey, don't say anything bad about the germans, we need their money! ;)
<dobey> mandel: http://ignorehitler.tumblr.com/
<mandel> lol
<dobey> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m3xnd4jtku1rvxreno1_1280.jpg
<dobey> specifically that one :P
<mandel> politically correct :)
<mmcc> gatox, done reviewing your branch, needs fixing but should be really fast if you're OK using some code I wrote. I fixed up the badly broken code for move_to_trash() that I wrote a couple of weeks ago and sent you. Now it works and there's a link to a paste in the comment.
<gatox> mmcc, awesome!! thx!
<mmcc> gatox, you're welcome. glad you didn't mind the review that says "no, use my code instead" :)
<gatox> mmcc, jeje na, no problem! better to do everything as good as we can now... or we are going to suffer in the future :P jeje
<mmcc> dobey, thanks for Ignore Hitler. :D
<dobey> heh
<mandel> mmcc, next time 'no, use my code instead, puto!' gatox likes rough love
<mandel> :P
<gatox> mandel, jejejejee
<mmcc> mandel, I'd try but I am constitutionally incapable of swearing on the internet.
<mandel> mmcc, puto is not bad perse, is a weird word..
<mmcc> anyway, mandel - I'm fine with your suggestion for an env var to simplify the run cmd. however, the recent refactoring means that the ignore paths are probably not going to change in the future, right? ie, they're all named "test_$platform.py", so the run scripts should be OK for a while... ?
<mandel> mmcc, yes, but as gatox said, lets do it as best as we can, otherwise we have 'tech debt' although in this case is minimum
<mandel> mmcc, gatox, some stupid song about puta and its possible meanings: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFtt3Tgw8VY based on http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQc7Vcd5xTo (sorry, is in spanish)
 * mmcc reading wikipedia about 'puto/a'. 
<dobey> lol
<mandel> dobey, ^ in case your spanish is better than I think ^
 * gatox is afraid how mandel knows all those videos
<mandel> gatox, is a good one :)
<mmcc> mandel, I see what you mean about multiple meanings. Still. I have crippling paranoia that someone important and humorless from middle america will one day read my chat logs and become offended :p
<mmcc> mandel - anyway, so do you want me to make a change to that branch and simplify the test scripts?
<dobey> http://ubuntuone.com/6oD7q9VXAqBUnLzYfC4FRx
<dobey> fun times
<mmcc> dobey, what language are those menus in?
<mandel> mmcc, yes please :)
<dobey> mmcc: sq_AL
<mmcc> dobey: do you speak albanian? ( yes I had to google that )
<dobey> a bit, yes
<mmcc> so is that to keep it fresh or to debug things? I tried setting things to spanish for a while to see if I could work that way... I couldn't :(
<dobey> both
<mandel> mmcc, needs fixing https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-networkstate-darwin/+merge/105926  seems like a module that should be ignored is not
<mandel> ok, I need to have dinner, mmcc I'll re-review after dinner or I'll do it early in my morning :)
<mmcc> mandel, that error is why that branch depends on the earlier one.
<mandel> mmcc, oh, but they are not merged?
<mandel> mmcc, trying again
<mmcc> I marked the no-linuxnwindows- branch as a prereq of the fix-networkstate branch...
<mmcc> ah, no they might not be merged. ugh
<mandel> mmcc, can you merge and push?
<mmcc> yes, sorry
<mandel> I need to go I'll review in a couple of hours
<mandel> mmcc, no worries :)
<mmcc> ok, later
<briancurtin> ill be back in a bit, i need to get away from this stupid computer.
<gatox> eod here! see you tomorrow people!
<mmcc> Wow, just got my email to ubunet-discuss from 5 hours ago
<salgado> mmcc, yeah, just got that as well. (am also waiting for one I sent ~2h ago)
<salgado> I'm also checking with the Launchpad folks to see if there's anything wrong there
<mmcc> salgado: cool, thanks
<joshuahoover> dobey: bug #978903 appears to be ready for an sru in precise...look ready to you?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 978903 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) "[precise] Client is stuck due to Upload executing before MakeFile" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/978903
<dobey> joshuahoover: yes; need to get the installer bug fixed as well, then we should be good to do the releases/srus i think
<joshuahoover> dobey: do you have the # for the installer bug?
<dobey> joshuahoover: i think there are a couple more u1client bugs that probably need to go in sru as well
<dobey> joshuahoover: bug #853060
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 853060 in ubuntuone-installer (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-installer crashed with GError in function(): Failed to execute child process "ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk" (No such file or directory)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/853060
<joshuahoover> dobey: yeah, i was looking but having a hard time finding the other potential candidates, if you see them, please let me know...i want to make sure we get them tested asap once they're in proposed
<dobey> joshuahoover: bug #883252 and bug #984407
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 883252 in Ubuntu One Client stable-3-0 "Syncdaemon executes multiple GetDelta commands in parallel on the same volume" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/883252
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 984407 could not be found
<joshuahoover> thanks
<dobey> and bug #993574
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 993574 in Ubuntu One Client stable-3-0 "Test failures ignored in main test suite" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/993574
<joshuahoover> dobey: for 984407, that applies to ubuntu as well as windows?
<dobey> no, but it needs to be in the 3.0.1 tarball
<joshuahoover> ah, ok
<dobey> we are trying to maintain consistent and equal support for all supported platforms :)
<dobey> hrmm, i suppose i could do the SRU bits first, actually, since ubuntuone-installer isn't on windows
<ralsina> joshuahoover, dobey; we want to do a 3.0.1 for windows too, with the "don't run as root" fix and others, too.
<joshuahoover> ralsina: right
<joshuahoover> i've heard that's an issue for some windows users ;)
<dobey> ralsina: right, that's why i listed it as a thing we need to include :)
<ralsina> joshuahoover: yes, in fact, I suspect a bunch of the "u1cp is stuck with the overlay blocking stuff" is that.
<ralsina> joshuahoover, briancurtin: here's a strange thing https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/855428
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 855428 in Ubuntu One Client "AttributeError: "NoneType" object has no attribute get_rootdir" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ralsina> apparently users are running the installer and/or the updater as NOT admin
<joshuahoover> ralsina: interesting
<ralsina> I thought windows would ask for prov. elevation before trying to do the install!
<joshuahoover> ralsina: uhhh...so did i
<ralsina> joshuahoover: it used to!
<joshuahoover> ralsina: hmmm
<dobey> ralsina: huh? isn't that error because syncdaemon isn't running?
<briancurtin> ralsina: it has never asked me for it, but i kind of assumed it was supposed to be that way
<ralsina> dobey: yes, but it's not running because it's not properly installed
<ralsina> briancurtin: so, there's some stuf to check, at least
<briancurtin> ill see if theres anything in there that can help reproduce that get_rootdir exception because i can never get it to happen. i think i actually saw it *once* while using it but couldnt get it to happen again
<dobey> hmm
<ralsina> briancurtin: the get_rootdir ust means "syncdaemon is not running"
<ralsina> briancurtin: the interesting part is why it's not running. A few of these may be our friend "don't run as root"
<briancurtin> ralsina: ha, well then that makes sense why i cant reproduce it because im always starting it
<ralsina> gotta EOD
<briancurtin> yep, i would bet its probably the dont run as root
 * ralsina uses this bug as a ninja smoke bomb and vanishes
<dobey> well i guess we'll know soon enough
 * dobey suspects it's too late to beg for reviews any more today
<dobey> especially since it's alecu and ralsina's review day today
<dobey> so on that note, i'm out. but 3 branches proposed for client stable-3-0 so we can do some releases tomorrow
<dobey> later!
<Monotoko> hiya guys... having a problem with Ubuntu One 3.0.0 for Windows (college issued laptop) - it fails after install with the following error: "AttributeError 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'get_rootdir' "
<Monotoko> I've tried to google for it... however all it's come back with is the likely cause is non-ascii characters... not the case on my machine
<Monotoko> however, my "Users" folder is on a seperate partiton to the "Windows" folder... could that have anything to do with it?
<Monotoko> (Windows 7 64bit btw)
<mmcc> hi Monotoko, I believe this is a known issue that's being worked on (and maybe is already solved for the next release.) briancurtin - is that right?
<Monotoko> mmcc, thank you.. do you know what the issue is? As far as I could tell from launchpad, it's mostly non-ascii characters... my path doesn't have any
<Monotoko> was my guess right? :D
<briancurtin> Monotoko: if you open up task manager, do you have a ubuntuone-syncdaemon.exe process?
<briancurtin> that's the likely cause of the get_rootdir problem
<Monotoko> briancurtin, no I don't
<Monotoko> (sorry - took me a moment... I haven't used Windows in years!)
<Monotoko> I did see that... but no way to kick start the process, any ideas?
<briancurtin> Monotoko: i think i know what the problem is going to be. let me find the file to look for, but i think you're going to see a message in the logs about not being able to run as root (admin)
<briancurtin> i'm not on my work computer, brb with the location of that log
<Monotoko> briancurtin, okay... I am an admin and I did try running U1 as an administrator... but it didn't seem to like that
<Monotoko> (as in, right clicked and specifically made sure it was running as administator)
<briancurtin> Monotoko: that's the problem - we have a check that is broken that won't let you run as admin
<briancurtin> see if C:\Users\brian\AppData\Local\xdg\cache\ubuntuone\log\syncdaemon.log says something like "don't run syncdaemon as root" on the last line or last few lines
<briancurtin> (replacing my name with yours)
<Monotoko> gotcha.. let me go have a look
<briancurtin> Monotoko: we have a fix that isn't released yet that just lets it work on admin and non-admin. the check is really more for linux, but we tried to be too fancy on windows and it bit us. it worked for me (the one who wrote it), but it doesnt work for a lot of people :/
<Monotoko> briancurtin, confirmed the problem... yea it doesn't like being run as admin... will creating a limited user and running it under that work?
<Monotoko> *yeah
<briancurtin> Monotoko: i think that should work, but id hate to have you set it up and have it still be broken
<briancurtin> Monotoko: did you just install U1 and see this problem, or were you previously using version 2.0.3?
<Monotoko> briancurtin, I just installed it... it's a brand new machine ^^
<briancurtin> Monotoko: i wonder if you would have better luck using the older version for now
<Monotoko> briancurtin, maybe... where can I download it?
<briancurtin> https://one.ubuntu.com/windows/ubuntuone-2.0.3-windows-installer.exe -- you should first stop U1, then uninstall it, then run that 2.0.3 installer
<Monotoko> briancurtin, it's asking for a reboot.. do I need to?
<briancurtin> Monotoko: you probably should, just to be sure all of the U1 executables are no longer in use before carrying on with the new installer
<Monotoko> alright will do, il be right back :P
<Monotoko> worked perfectly, thank you briancurtin :)
<briancurtin> Monotoko: you're welcome. one thing you'll soon notice is that you're going to be prompted to upgrade to the new version, which is the one you just uninstalled
<briancurtin> Monotoko: if you want to turn off the check for updates, at least until we put out a version that will work for you, edit C:\Program Files (x86)\ubuntuone\update.ini and there should be some option (can't remember what it's called right now) about checking for updates. it'll be set to 1, turn it to 0 to disable
<briancurtin> Monotoko: you will have to edit that file as administrator in order to save it
<Monotoko> briancurtin, got it... thanks ^_^
<mmcc> ok, heading out for the day. see you all tomorrow...
#ubuntuone 2012-05-17
<JamesTait> Morning all!
<popey> hey all. a few of us in the uk have machines which have files waiting to sync but no transferrs
<rye> popey: hi
<popey> hullo
<rye> popey: is SD status connected?
<rye> popey: and how big are the files && how much data was already transferred? - u1sdtool --current
<popey> rye: TheOpenSourcerer has a similar issue
<TheOpenSourcerer> hello.
<popey> as does AlanBell
<AlanBell> yes, me too
<TheOpenSourcerer> Adding a dir and nothing seems to be happening
<popey>     is_connected: True
<TheOpenSourcerer> no syncing or even getting the dir listed in the U1 client or the web
 * AlanBell has added a directory of stuff and it synced for a bit but appears to have stalled
<popey> --waiting shows stuff waiting
<popey> --current-transfers shows 0
<rye> nice.
<rye> by the way, i guess I can recommend installing the indicator until design comes up with a better alternative, to see whether anything is actually happening
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/992121/ last 200 lines of my syncdaemon log including a little python traceback
<rye> AlanBell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/988534 Hmm
<popey> i cant use the indicator right now, machine is at home and I am in millbank
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 988534 in Ubuntu One Client "KeyError in the Upload" [High,In progress]
<rye> anybody else having a KeyError with marker?
<TheOpenSourcerer> rye daily or from your extras ppa?
<rye> AlanBell: what version of ubuntuone client are you running?
<AlanBell> rye: fully updated precise
<rye> TheOpenSourcerer: extras will do
<popey> alan@wopr:~/.cache/ubuntuone/log$ grep KeyError syncdaemon.log | wc -l
<popey> 63
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/992122/
<rye> popey: ok, you have upload failure from the server
<rye> AlanBell: could you please archive the whole log dir and send it to ubuntuone-support@canonical.com?
<popey> rye: is that good or bad? ☺
<TheOpenSourcerer> can I start the indicator app without logging out?
<rye> TheOpenSourcerer: yep, it is in /usr/lib/indicator-ubuntuone/indicator-ubuntuone
<TheOpenSourcerer> ty
<rye> seriously? bug #978903 ????
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 978903 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) "[precise] Client is stuck due to Upload executing before MakeFile" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/978903
<rye> ping joshuahoover, I can has SRU?
<rye> AlanBell: in your case that's bug #978903 which is supposed to be SRU'd ASAP but it is not for some reason, will follow up on this today
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 978903 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) "[precise] Client is stuck due to Upload executing before MakeFile" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/978903
<rye> popey: looking at your logs. something is not right there too, could you please grep -C 20 -E KeyError.*marker ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log* ?
<popey> rye: no hits
<TheOpenSourcerer> last entry in my syncdaemon-exception.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/992138/
<AlanBell> rye: ok, logs on the way
<TheOpenSourcerer> No obvious errors in syncdaemon.log
<ralsina> rye: SRU is being uploaded today
<rye> ralsina: oh, that's good to know, I was about to start alarming
<ralsina> rye: we delayed it  bit because of the SSL problems, didn't want to lock users out :-(
<AlanBell> so mine will sync tomorrow or something?
<ralsina> AlanBell: yes, maybe in two days. Earlier if you install the update manually frm proposed
<AlanBell> will do
<rye> AlanBell: you may want to restart the client - it is a recoverable error
<rye> TheOpenSourcerer: your log message is quite spectacular, do you mind archiving the ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon* files and sending them to ubuntuone-support@canonical.com too? There is a state mismatch and metadata does not correspond to the expected state
<rye> TheOpenSourcerer: talend/.metadata/.plugins/org.eclipse.core.resources/.root/.indexes/properties.index - is it inside a UDF ?
<TheOpenSourcerer> can do. I've been trying to add a new dir to U1 all morning and it just doesn't seem to be doing anything at all...
 * rye wants to reproduce
<rye> TheOpenSourcerer: the directory was added but in a weird way
<TheOpenSourcerer> rye: I have removed that dir from U1 via the web interface.
<rye> TheOpenSourcerer: could you please try restarting syncdaemon to get fresh logs after you send current ones?
<TheOpenSourcerer> OK.
<TheOpenSourcerer> 1st batch of logs in their way.
<TheOpenSourcerer> what's the right way to restart the syncdaemon?
<TheOpenSourcerer> not a "service" by the looks of it
<TheOpenSourcerer> rye - talend dir and files are in ~/Development/Workspaces/talend... (plain old ext4 spinning rust file system) so not sure what you mean by UDF. These are created by Eclipse (Talend is an eclipse framework product).
<rye> TheOpenSourcerer: u1sdtoool --quit
<rye> TheOpenSourcerer: and then you can start it with u1sdtool --start
<TheOpenSourcerer> ah - I killed the process id then restarted it with /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon &
<rye> TheOpenSourcerer: then see whether the talend dir is still being synchronized - u1sdtool --list-folders  - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/u1sdtool
<rye> TheOpenSourcerer: well, that also workd
<rye> works
<TheOpenSourcerer> taled is not in the folder list.
<TheOpenSourcerer> talend
<TheOpenSourcerer> I tried to add a new dir earlier called talend-5.1 - this is not in the list either.
<TheOpenSourcerer> OK - have added it agin and now it seems to be working.
<TheOpenSourcerer> do you want the new syncdaemon log files?
<rye> TheOpenSourcerer: ok, the old ones will do, since there is no file which causes the issue, there is no error
<TheOpenSourcerer> np.
<TheOpenSourcerer> thanks
<TheOpenSourcerer> ahh - it has stalled again.
<TheOpenSourcerer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/992174/
<rye> TheOpenSourcerer: is there an Upload entry before that traceback ?
<TheOpenSourcerer> hang on I'll pastebin the log file.
<TheOpenSourcerer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/992178/
<rye> TheOpenSourcerer: great, now you are definitely experiencing bug #978903 and unfortunately for now you have two options - 1. restart u1sdtool upon failure or 2 - patch the code with the diff http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/queue-limit-3-0/revision/1184#ubuntuone/syncdaemon/action_queue.py
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 978903 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) "[precise] Client is stuck due to Upload executing before MakeFile" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/978903
<rye> TheOpenSourcerer: it is a ">" to ">=" change
<TheOpenSourcerer> :-)
<TheOpenSourcerer> thanks.
<rye> TheOpenSourcerer: yes, i know :-/
<TheOpenSourcerer> patched.
<TheOpenSourcerer> restarted syncdaemon
<TheOpenSourcerer> cd -
<TheOpenSourcerer> opps
<TheOpenSourcerer> transferring files :-D hoorah! Thanks rye
<rye> AlanBell: you might want to do this one-line patch too in the mean time ^
<rye> TheOpenSourcerer: thank you for confirmation. I really hope we can get this SRUd as soon as possible
<TheOpenSourcerer> np - thanks for the "quick-fix" :-)
<AlanBell> where is the file that needs patching?
<TheOpenSourcerer> in /usr/share/pyshared/u1-client/...
<TheOpenSourcerer> in the syncdaemon dir
<TheOpenSourcerer> line 1098 add a "="
<TheOpenSourcerer> :-)
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning! I did the review you asked me to
<mandel> gatox, let me know if there is a re-review needed
<gatox> mandel, yes...... i'm fixing the branch
<rye> AlanBell: /usr/share/pyshared/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/action_queue.py
<alecu> saluton ĉiuj!
<mandel> alecu, morning!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<gatox> mandel, if you can, the branch is ready for re-review
<mandel> gatox, I'll have to do it after lunch, is that ok?
<gatox> mandel, of course!
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/Screenshot%20from%202012-05-17%2013:33:46.png is this normal?
<AlanBell> loads of CPU and occasional bursts of network stuff
<AlanBell> I am adding a folder of a gig or so of assorted stuff
<mandel> ok, I'm off to have lunch
<ralsina> alecu, facundobatista: sent you email with what I understood yesterday, feel free to make corrections/additions before I send it upstairs :-)
<alecu> ralsina, awesome, looking.
<dobey> hmm
<ralsina> dobey: can you point me to the stable branch merges? I will do them starting in a bit.
<facundobatista> ralsina, you should use my canonical mail account for this kind of stuff
<ralsina> facundobatista: sorry, I get autocompletion by name and don't notice
<ralsina> facundobatista: hapens to me about once a week
<ralsina> facundobatista: will try!
<facundobatista> ralsina, no problemo
<ralsina> mandel: what do you think of doing it so when syncdaemon doesn't start we give an error that says something like "Cannot connect to syncdaemon" instead of "None has no attribute freaking get_rootdir?"
 * ralsina starts branch
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-test-fails-3-0/+merge/106062
<dobey> ralsina: taht one's pretty trivial, and should land first :)
<ralsina> dobey: on it!
<ralsina> dobey: global aprove
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-984407-3-0/+merge/106063
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-getdelta-3-0/+merge/106064
<dobey> ^ and those are the other 2
<ralsina> dobey: +1 on the 1st one, the second is going to take a bit
<ralsina> dobey: fix-getdelta works, passes tests, and everything but what's a change that adds a function that's not called supposed to do?
<ralsina> Oh, got it
<ralsina> nevermind
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> damn context
<ralsina> dobey: There, +1 and global approved on all those branches
<dobey> cool
 * mandel back
<dobey> ralsina: you didn't actually *vote* on https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-test-fails-3-0/+merge/106062 but only set the global status to approved
<mandel> ralsina, I do think is a much nicer error to be propagated
<ralsina> mandel: isn't it?
<ralsina> mandel: yeah, I will do it
<ralsina> dobey: oops
<ralsina> dobey: probably did it too quickly
<mandel> ralsina, that is not the first user I see with that issue.. I hav been following @ubuntuone on twitter because some users report bugs that one..
 * mandel wonders what other uses do people find for twitter..
<mandel> briancurtin, I did a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-windows-installer/build_installer/+merge/105403 let me know what you think about the comment
<briancurtin> mandel: good comments - yeah the bitrock stuff could be a bit cleaner. i'll fix it up
<ralsina> dobey: there
<mandel> briancurtin, great, let me know when I can do another review :)
<duanedesign> ralsina: been seeing a lot of "NoneType 'object has no attribute 'get_rootdir'"  . Trying to find one with logs for you
<ralsina> duanedesign: thanks
<briancurtin> ralsina: I had someone come in IRC last night with the get_rootdir problem and as you suspected yesterday afternoon, it was in fact that SD wasn't running because of the "run as root" confusion
<ralsina> briancurtin: well, the good news is we can do a release to fix that
<ralsina> briancurtin: after today
<ralsina> alecu: we talked yesterday, so no 1-1
<ralsina> gatox: we can do yours instead
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<alecu> ralsina, right. But we still need to do the 1-1 for the performance review.
<gatox> ralsina, whenever you want
<ralsina> alecu: ohhhhh really
<ralsina> alecu: late today?
<dobey> whee, new terminal is open at ATL now it seems
<alecu> ralsina, ok, let me know.
 * alecu hates ATL. And every other template library coming out of MS.
 * alecu in fact hates old C++ compilers.
<ralsina> gatox: to the mumble!
<gatox> okkkkkkkk
<ralsina> briancurtin: you are next because I missed yours too
<dobey> alecu: uh, ok :)
<briancurtin> ralsina: i'm ready whenever
<dobey> ralsina: also the 1-1 review thing
<ralsina> dobey: yes, you too
<ralsina> gatox: 1 sec
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<mandel> dobey, I'm trying to push the code I have so far to  lp:~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/trunk so that I have the initial code but apparently I'm not in the right group, can you do that for me?
<dobey> mandel: where is the code at now?
<mandel> dobey, I'd like to push the code form lp:~mandel/+junk/fsevents
<mandel> dobey, also, I think I need to change the group to ubuntuone-control-tower, is that correct?
<dobey> change the group?
<ralsina> briancurtin: to the mumbles!
<mandel> dobey, right now this is what I've got setup: https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/trunk
<mandel> dobey, I think is correct...
<dobey> now it's more correct
<dobey> :)
<mandel> dobey, thx, and the branch, how can that be done?
<dobey> mandel: i will do it
<dobey> alecu: i am surprised that qtnetwork doesn't support proxy autoconfig. that's quite odd
<mandel> dobey, great, let me know when do so I start adding bugs and proposing fixes :)
<dobey> mandel: though, how will merges be handled?
<dobey> mandel: can we compile it and run tests on linux? or what?
<mandel> dobey, is a good question.. is mac only code (there are some tests to be run etc..) does tarmac work on mac?
<dobey> i imagine it could if there was a way to legally run mac in a vm :)
<dobey> though it would need to compile without the xcode gui and such as well
<mandel> dobey, yes, that is some work I need to get done.. is one of the bugs I wanted to fix
<mandel> dobey, ralsina, alecu, can we talk about that ^ after the team meeting?
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<dobey> mandel: so let's figure this out first, before pushing it to a place where only tarmac and a couple people can push :)
<ralsina> mandel: we will probably do like we do with windows, and get a mac jenkins
<alecu> dobey, qtnetwork supports proxy autoconfig only on windows and mac. "On other systems, there is no standardised method of obtaining the system proxy configuration" says the docs. http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7-snapshot/qnetworkproxyfactory.html
<mandel> ralsina, and for tarmac?
<mandel> dobey, ok, we talk about it and we try to find a solution
<ralsina> mandel: like for windows, tarmac doesn't care
<dobey> alecu: but if we know the url, we can't feed it to qtnetwork?
<alecu> dobey, the url of the proxy?
<dobey> ralsina: well, we do merge code with tarmac for windows-installer. though it doesn't run any tests, just does the other stuff
<dobey> alecu: the url to the proxy.pac file
<ralsina> mandel: we have tarmac and jenkins backwrds. Jenkins should pick up the branches, check that it passes on all platforms, then send to tarmac, which runs no tests and merge
<ralsina> dobey: ^
<alecu> dobey, oh. Qt does not support .pacs afaik
<dobey> ralsina: i disagree :)
<mandel> lol
<ralsina> alecu: no, we need to parse it ourselves
<dobey> alecu: surely it does, if it does autoconfig
<mandel> ralsina, dobey lets talk about it after the team meeting :)
<ralsina> alecu: there are several parsing libraries though
<alecu> dobey, I think that windows itself resolves the pac files, and lets qt know about the proxy server to use for a given request.
<ralsina> dobey: I kinda expected you to disagree ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, there's also this: http://blog.ivandemarino.me/2011/03/21/How-to-handle-Proxy-PAC-configuration-with-Qt
<dobey> alecu: i'd guess not, since qt doesn't use IE on windows. but does include the webkit bits :)
<ralsina> alecu: that means adding QtWebkit to the installer (yeech)
<ralsina> alecu: OTOH http://code.google.com/p/pacparser/
<alecu> dobey, it does parse the pacs on windows anyway, according to: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qnetworkproxyfactory.html#systemProxyForQuery
<alecu> dobey, it does not parse them on osx.
<dobey> alecu: well, we don't support osx yet either :)
<alecu> dobey, right, not just yet.
<ralsina> alecu: so, on windows we suport .pac already?
<alecu> ralsina, it seems that pacparser includes the whole of spidermonkey.
<ralsina> alecu: haha
<alecu> ralsina, we probably support it on windows. But I have not tried it at all!
<ralsina> ok, so .pacs can contain arbitrary JS. How screwed up is that?
<dobey> we probably don't if we're pulling settings and shoving them into qt
<alecu> dobey, we are pulling settings *only* on ubuntu.
<ralsina> alecu: OTOH, that's 400KB, webkit is like 10MB
<dobey> alecu: are we using the systemProxyForQuery on win?
<alecu> dobey, yes.
<alecu> I think we are :-)
<dobey> alecu: ok, so it should just work there then; and on linux we should be able to tell qt to read a pac file
<alecu> so, yes we are: ./ubuntuone/proxy/tunnel_server.py:        proxies = QNetworkProxyFactory.systemProxyForQuery(query)
<dobey> cool
<alecu> dobey, but qt is not (yet) able to read a pac file
<alecu> ralsina, so, since pac files are so screwed up that they include javascript, I decided not to explicitly support them in this first iteration of proxies.
<alecu> ralsina, if many people request them, then we can consider doing them.
<alecu> ralsina, but right now only one person asked for them, and even then she was able to extract the proxy settings by reading the pac.
<dobey> alecu: how can qt not be able to read a pac file?
<dobey> alecu: surely, pac files work in qtwebkit browsers
<dobey> alecu: pac files aren't so secrewed up that they include javascript; they are specified as being javascript. that is how PAC is defined
<ralsina> dobey: webkit is one thing, but we are not using webkit to access the network
<dobey> ralsina: eh? why would anyone use webkit to access the network? qtwebkit uses qtnetwork to access the network
<alecu> dobey, yes, I know that they are fully js. I've already used them.
<ralsina> dobey: yes, and webkit has a JS interpreter, which means it can parse .pac files and tell QtNetwork which proxy to use
<dobey> ralsina: *qt* has a js interpreter.
<dobey> also, libsoup can handle pac, or at least, it used to; not sure if it does with the new glib proxy bits
<ralsina> dobey: yes, it does, and it's inside QtWebkit: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/modules.html
<ralsina> or is it QtScrit?
<dobey> i think QtScript is what QtNetwork uses for the pac files
<alecu> dobey, no
<alecu> dobey, on windows, it uses the WinHTTP DLL. And that does the pac parsing.
<alecu> dobey, that's why there's no pac support in qt on mac nor on linux.
<ralsina> alecu: interesting
<dobey> ugh. what nonsense
<alecu> dobey, ralsina: please read this bit of qt docs that I pasted several times already today: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qnetworkproxyfactory.html#systemProxyForQuery
<ralsina> alecu: reading :-)
<rye> aquarius: would be great if https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/music/stream_music/cloud contained the actual URL for the service
<ralsina> alecu: doesn't say no pac support on linux, though
<dobey> alecu: but we aren't using that function on linux
<ralsina> alecu: and it says it supports the environment variable, which I thought we did not support?
<dobey> ralsina: ^^ we are not using that method on linux :)
<alecu> ralsina, it seems to be supported on 4.8. It surely was not on 4.7.
<ralsina> alecu: free feature! ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: we're explicitly setting the settings from gsettings by hand
<ralsina> dobey: right, because this doesn't take them from gsettings
<ralsina> so maybe we should use this as a fallback
<ralsina> or something. My head hurts now.
<alecu> ralsina, fallback sounds good.
<dobey> well, we can also pull the url to the .pac file from gsettings, and pass it in to qt on linux
<dobey> which should generally 'just work'
<ralsina> dobey: citation needed for that one
<ralsina> dobey: but maybe
 * ralsina goes have some ibuprofen before team call
<alecu> dobey, I don't think there's a way to "pass the .pac url to qt". At least I can't find it.
<alecu> dobey, that's maybe because qt does not parse pacs.
<mmcc> morning folks.
<dobey> so proxy support in qt is not as great as we originally thought
<mmcc> mandel thanks for pointing out the lint complaints - I think I need to fix my lint setup, I thought it was running and not complaining, but I guess it wasn't running... ?
<ralsina> dobey: not on ubuntu, at least
<alecu> dobey, we never thought it would be great. Only that it's much better than any other alternative.
<alecu> dobey, we always assumed that there's plenty of proxy setups and configurations, and that with our limited resources we could only support some.
<mandel> mmcc, no worries i know gatox had some issues with it, he might be able to give you a hand
 * dobey still thinks we should have just told people to fix their broken networks instead :)
<gatox> mmcc, what is happening?
<dobey> alecu: although, would have been good to know this last week, so we could point out all these flaws, in the proxy session :P
<mmcc> gatox, it looks like I wasn't actually running pylint when I thought I was. I'll look into it and ask you if I need help
<dobey> mmcc: lint in what project?
<gatox> mmcc, ok, let me know... in mac, for sso, pylint should run with the run-mac-tests script
<mmcc> dobey, in ubuntu-sso-client.
<gatox> mmcc, did you update your environment with the latest changes in the doc?
<dobey> mmcc: they should be run with ./run-tests; but maybe it has a check for pep8 and you don't have it installed, and that's what is failing?
<mmcc> gatox - the changes from this week? I thought those were for protobufs
<mmcc> dobey: pep8 is there on my mac but maybe not on my linux vm... I'm poking around now
<gatox> mmcc, this week was just protobuf... but when i was getting the buildout to work on mac, i made a couple of changes, i don't know if you follow all of them..... it might be a reason
<dobey> i hope the meeting will be quick today
<mmcc> gatox, ah OK. I'll check again but I'm pretty sure I have everything up to this week's changes.
<gatox> mmcc, for example, you shouldn't have u1lint and u1trial in the bin folder as in some moment the document says
<gatox> mmcc, mandel please remember to review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin-os-helper/+merge/106014 when you have a moment :D thx
<ralsina> dobey: 30' as usual
<briancurtin> 30 minutes or its free
<ralsina> so if you guys order a pizza now, we all have lunch after the call
<ralsina> OTOH, team call!
<ralsina> alecu, mandel: call
<ralsina> joshuahoover: desktop call if you are available
<ralsina> gatox: call!
<joshuahoover> joining...
<ralsina> oh, already there
<gatox> ralsina, i'm already there
<briancurtin> mandel: whenever you have time, https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-windows-installer/build_installer/+merge/105403 is now updated with your comments
<briancurtin> it works on python 2 and 3, which is the reason for that _winreg/winreg import dance
<mandel> briancurtin, I know rename, much nicer without the _
<dobey> ugh python3
<alecu> ralsina, http://virtualmacosx.com/index.php/server-plans
<dobey> ConfigParser -> configparser :-/
<ralsina> alecu: it's something
<alecu> ralsina, right: we should try to get our mini running as a server, but that looks like a nice fallback.
<ralsina> alecu: yeah. I suspect jenkins will destroy the "lite" one :-)
<dobey> why is qt network api so hard to follow
<ralsina> dobey: Norwegian cunning.
<dobey> mandel: lp:ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon pushed
 * gatox lunch
<mandel> dobey, thx, really appreciated!
<dobey> mandel: and proposed a branch to add config for it to tarmac
<mandel> dobey, superb, let me finish a little bit of code and will take a look
<dobey> ok, well i really need to get some lunch now. so bbiab :)
<ralsina> And lunch for me to
<ralsina> o
<briancurtin> ralsina, joshuahoover: i emailed some details about the installer, but here it is http://ubuntuone.com/7cnc3EWLWTSblGPPPOV7DK
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: ah, nice, thanks!
<joshuahoover> briancurtin, ralsina: i filed the rt about doing a release on monday...in the mean time, i'll test this new installer and see if rmcbride can help test today/tomorrow as well
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: briancurtin ralsina I can certainly get some installer testing in today/tomorrow
<ralsina> rmcbride: awesome
<ralsina> team, turns out I have to skip lunch and go to the bank. Depending on hunger I may take a bit longer to come back
<rmcbride> ralsina: I learned as a child that coins are not very filling. Bear that in mind as you schedule
<ralsina> rmcbride: you have never seen a hungry bank, I guess.
<rmcbride> hehe
<mandel> briancurtin, branch approved
<mandel> dobey, I don't see the branch with the config for tarmac
<briancurtin> mandel: thanks!
<mandel> mmcc, gatox, ralsina: thinks will start happening from now on here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon (related to the root daemon)
<gatox> mandel, cool
<alecu> ralsina, briancurtin: I've taken a look at device insertion/removal on windows. It seems that there are nice events for USB drives (and I assume esata too), but they don't work right for sd-like card readers.
<alecu> I've found lots of pointers to the same, but the most relevant is: http://timgolden.me.uk/python/win32_how_do_i/detect-device-insertion.html
<mandel> mmcc, added you to bug 1000875
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1000875 in Ubuntu One FsEvents daemon "Daemon does not run on 10.6" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000875
<mmcc> ok mandel, thanks
<alecu> ralsina, briancurtin: for card readers the recommended solution is to poll using wmi.
<mandel> mmcc, I'll be adding the script to run the tests from the command line tom morning to make things as simple as possible
<mandel> now, is my time to go and get a bone broken
 * mandel runs to rugby
<briancurtin> alecu: is this for a new feature? i'm not familiar with where this stuff came from
<mmcc> bye mandel, enjoy
<alecu> briancurtin, we are pondering how hard it would be to do "UDFs on removable volumes"
 * alecu considers we should not worry too much about other kind of devices. Ie: floppies and cd/rw :-)
<briancurtin> alecu: i'm about to leave for my half day, but i will take a look at that stuff. i'm familiar with using WMI for a lot of things and its usually easy to work with
<alecu> briancurtin, no hurry, we can take a better look tomorrow AM
<mandel> gatox, mmcc, before I go, please take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/add-run-tests/+merge/106227 whenever you have time
<mandel> all, laters!
<gatox> mandel, ok..... bye!
<briancurtin> i'm also leaving for my half day. see everyone tomorrow
<mmcc> mandel, ok will do
<mmcc> gatox, thanks for the extra instructions and the new env-mac, it fixed my lint problem
<gatox> mmcc, great!
<mmcc> gatox - also, I'm trying to run tests on darwin on your darwin-os-helper branch and it looks like it's trying to run some linux tests: http://paste.ubuntu.com/992712/
<gatox> mmcc, are you running the tests as i said in the merge proposal?
<gatox> ./run-mac-tests tests/platform/os_helper/
<mmcc> gatox: er...  :)
<gatox> :P
<gatox> mmcc, the other tests (for the other packages) are not working yet
<dobey> mandel: you were probably looking in the wrong place. but it's already merged
<dobey> ralsina, alecu: do you know what CA bundle qt is using by default for ssl?
<alecu> dobey, no
<alecu> dobey, I'm taking a look at qt source. It's using openssl, and it does not seem to include any certificates.
<alecu> dobey, so I assume it's using the system certificates.
<dobey> hrmm
<mmcc> gatox, +1 on your os-helper branch. sorry that took so long, had to tweak my test setup on two platforms :)
<gatox> mmcc, no problem! thanks!
<mmcc> hey folks, I picked up a stomach flu or something yesterday, and it looks like it's not going away - so I'm going to try to rest and come back in a couple hours.
<gatox> mmcc, oops... hope you get better
 * dobey makes some 3.0.1 releases
<joshuahoover> ralsina, rmcbride: i'm currently running the win release through the windows manual tests
<rmcbride> as am I actually
<dobey> what win release?
<rmcbride> 3.0.1 candidate
<ralsina> joshuahoover, rmcbride: awesome *2? ;_)
<joshuahoover> dobey: the one we discussed on the call this morning :-)
<rmcbride> ralsina: so far it's going quite well
<dobey> ok, candidate
<joshuahoover> ralsina, rmcbride: i've run into a problem w/ this test: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Applications/UbuntuOne/Windows#Select_the_folders_to_synchronize
<ralsina> joshuahoover: ouch
<ralsina> joshuahoover: what happened?
<joshuahoover> ralsina, rmcbride: it won't setup once i click the next button, if i don't select a folder to sync, all works fine
<joshuahoover> ralsina: let me get some logs for you
<rmcbride> Hmm
<ralsina> joshuahoover: is it a very big folder?
<joshuahoover> ralsina: it's empty
<ralsina> joshuahoover: that's bad
<joshuahoover> yeah, let me try once more (3rd time is always a charm) and then get you logs...one moment
<ralsina> school run
<ralsina> joshuahoover: if it fails, send me the logs I will try to do a quick fix since brian is gone for today
<joshuahoover> rmcbride: can you try that test case too?  http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Applications/UbuntuOne/Windows#Select_the_folders_to_synchronize
<joshuahoover> as a sanity check
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: yea, setting up to do that now. didn't get presented with that withthe upgrade path I tested first
<joshuahoover> ralsina: syncdaemon.log from my failed test - http://paste.ubuntu.com/992924/
<rmcbride> whups. WebClientError u'SSL handshake fail' u''
<rmcbride> while removing device
<joshuahoover> rmcbride: really? can you see what your sso.log has in it?
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: checkking
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: not seeing one on my VM. what's the path again?
<rmcbride> stupid windows and its stupid different paths for diferent versions
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: nm found it
<joshuahoover> rmcbride: in your home folder: AppData\Local\xdg\cache
<joshuahoover> heh
<rmcbride> 2012-05-17 15:35:09,404:404.000043869 - ubuntu_sso.credentials - INFO - find_credentials: self.app_name u'Ubuntu One', result is {}? False
<rmcbride> 2012-05-17 15:35:09,404:404.000043869 - ubuntu_sso.main - INFO - CredentialsManagement: emitting CredentialsFound with app_name u'Ubuntu One'.
<rmcbride> 2012-05-17 15:35:09,457:457.000017166 - ubuntu_sso.utils.ipc - INFO - Emitting remote signal for CredentialsFound with callback <ubuntuone.platform.credentials.windows.RemovableSignal object at 0x039F32F0>.
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: ^
<dobey> rmcbride: ooh, you got ssl error? awesome
<joshuahoover> dobey: heh...isn't it sad that we both got excited about that? ;)
<dobey> it's windows though
<joshuahoover> yeah
<rmcbride> yea
<joshuahoover> we've seen it on both, windows and ubuntu
<rmcbride> first time I've been able to repro that one I think
<rmcbride> on windows anyhow
<dobey> though maybe qt isn't loading the system certs on windows
<dobey> just like it isn't on ubuntu, apparently
<dobey> whee
<rmcbride> reverting image to last september and retrying
<ralsina> dobey: eh? It is loading them in ubuntu, or else everyone would see the failure
<dobey> ralsina: not according to strace it isn't
<rmcbride> ugh. vm image fail probably
<ralsina> dobey: weird. Are you tracing all threads?
<rmcbride> as far as the revert goes. THis might take a while
<dobey> ralsina: i did strace -Ff yeah
<rmcbride> FWIW I do not get the SSL fail on my physical machine
<ralsina> dobey: it has EMBEDDED CERTIFICATES
<rmcbride> altough
<ralsina> dobey: run strings on libQtNetwork.so
<dobey> ralsina: right
<rmcbride> after removing and trying to sing in, I get ZipImportError
<ralsina> dobey: which is nuts
<dobey> ralsina: and it's loading 1 certificate file out of /etc/ssl/certs/
<joshuahoover> ralsina: did that log tell you anything? http://paste.ubuntu.com/992924/
<dobey> ralsina: which on my system happens to be a file named ValiCert...pem
<ralsina> joshuahoover: looking...
<ralsina> dobey: whoa
<dobey> ralsina: so, basically, magic.
<rmcbride> yea. can't sign back in after removing the device
<dobey> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 23 Feb  8 09:35 /etc/ssl/certs/55a10908.0 -> ValiCert_Class_2_VA.pem
<dobey> well, it's loading that symlink, which points to the ValiCert
<ralsina> dobey: was about to ask you if it was a symlink like the others :-)
<rmcbride> clicking on signin gives me a ZipImportError on ubuntuone\dist\library.zip
<ralsina> joshuahoover: nothing special there, it seems
<ralsina> dobey: may be noticing it's newer than its copy?
<dobey> i guess i should tell is to close the rt
<dobey> ralsina: i think qt itself might not include that one?
<ralsina> dobey: yes, but the ubuntu users should have it (and they do have it) and it loads it in your system
<ralsina> joshuahoover: second look, that seems to say you are not authenticated?
<dobey> ralsina: yes. well, haven't explained why exactly it's failing for some
<ralsina> joshuahoover: around line 174
<joshuahoover> ralsina: but that's after i log in...i'm following this test case: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Applications/UbuntuOne/Windows#Select_the_folders_to_synchronize and i never get past the part where i click "next" after selecting the folder
<ralsina> joshuahoover: which is why "No user With Network" is surprising
<dobey> ralsina: HAH!
<dobey> The issuer certificate of a locally looked up certificate could not be found (11)
<rmcbride> Yea I can't do a fresh install at all with this installer, only upgrade
<ralsina> rmcbride: yikes
<rmcbride> I get teh ZipImportError
<rmcbride> ralsina: yikes indeed
<rmcbride> especialyl yikes that the upgrade "worked"
<ralsina> ok, looks like I have to use windows tomorrow the
<ralsina> n
<dobey> where did this file come from
<dobey> joshuahoover: i think i have a workaround for the ssl cert issue!
<ralsina> dobey: share?
<joshuahoover> dobey: really? excellent!
<dobey> sudo ln -s /etc/ssl/certs/ValiCert_Class_2_VA.pem /etc/ssl/certs/55a10908.0
<dobey> also, i have no idea how language would matter
<joshuahoover> dobey: yeah, me either...i just passed along what the user told us he did that worked for him :)
<dobey> and i manage to get an AuthenticationError as well as a WebClientError
<dobey> but maybe the former is a result of the latter
<dobey> creating the symlink seems to work though
<dobey> but i have no idea where it originally came from
<ralsina> dobey: hmmm... maybe it's doing an uppercasing of the filenames to find VALICERT in it?
<ralsina> dobey: that would fail in turkish :-)
<dobey> ralsina: no, it seems to be looking for a file named by the cert's id
<ralsina> dobey: I have both
<dobey> ralsina: yes, but qt is loading the /etc/ssl/certs/55a10908.0 one
<ralsina> dobey: interesting
<gatox> eod for me people..... tomorrow i'll keep trying to kill the filesystem :P see you!
<dobey> ralsina: if you rm it, and try to log in, the error happens
<ralsina> dobey: awesome, great job
 * ralsina tabulates... about 40 dev-hours spent on this crap
<dobey> would be awesome if i could tell where that file was coming from, though
<ralsina> that's a couple grand
<dobey> ca-certificates doesn't own it, or create it during postinst, nor does update-ca-certificates create it when run
<joshuahoover> ralsina: if i'm filing a bug against the win wizard, which project do i file it against?
<ralsina> joshuahoover: ubuntuone-control-panel
<ralsina> dobey: firefox?
<joshuahoover> thanks
<dobey> ralsina: no, firefox has its own db, it doesn't use system certs
<ralsina> dobey: /etc/ssl/certs id full of symlinks to firefox in my system
<dobey> ralsina: the word "mozilla" does not mean they are *in* firefox
<ralsina> dobey: ok
<dobey> ralsina: it means those certs were extracted from the mozilla db
<dobey> however, mozilla/firefox still has its own db
<joshuahoover> ralsina: bug #1000970 from testing win 3.0.1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1000970 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Windows 3.0.1 - AttributeError: "'NoneType' object has no attribute 'stop'"" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000970
<joshuahoover> rmcbride: maybe you can try to reproduce? ^^
<ralsina> joshuahoover: oh, interesting
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: I have some trouble here. One system won't complete an install, and the other is a VM image that has issues. give me a few to resolce
<rmcbride> but that's an intersting/pythony error
<joshuahoover> rmcbride: ah, ok
<ralsina> joshuahoover: that bug you reported looks easy to fix, at least
<joshuahoover> ralsina: that's good :)
<joshuahoover> ralsina: i'll file another one for the problem i ran into (which may be somewhat related, seems to be something with udfs in the wizard)
<dobey> man i love when people comment on bugs about some completely unrelated problem they're having, with absolutely no info
<ralsina> dobey: let me guess, the turkish bug's last comment?
<dobey> of course
<dobey> ralsina: tarball for u1-client 3.0.1 is uploaded to launchpad, and the branch is tagged. will try to get the other projects all done asap. shouldn't be too bad, just tedious, as there aren't any changes elsewhere really
<joshuahoover> ralsina, rmcbride: all but 2 tests passed here for me: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Applications/UbuntuOne/Windows after 2 test runs and 3+ on the 2 failed tests...
<joshuahoover> ralsina, rmcbride: failed tests were: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Applications/UbuntuOne/Windows#Select_the_folders_to_synchronize & http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Applications/UbuntuOne/Windows#Sign_in_after_removing_the_device
<joshuahoover> ralsina, rmcbride: and the bugs i filed were: #1000983 and #1000970
<ralsina> joshuahoover: awesome
<joshuahoover> bug #1000983 and bug #1000970
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1000983 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Windows 3.0.1 - Adding folder to sync in Wizard prevents setup from completing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000983
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1000970 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Windows 3.0.1 - AttributeError: "'NoneType' object has no attribute 'stop'"" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000970
<ralsina> dobey: I did some changes in u1cp
<dobey> which changes?
<ralsina> dobey: simplified bandwidth dialog, fixed it for RTL locales
<ralsina> dobey: don't recall any others but maybe something small
<dobey> there's the duplicate instances branch
<dobey> i guess there are other things we need to backport?
<ralsina> duplicate instances? really, that was not in 3.0.0?
<ralsina> dobey: that was on the last SRU, IIRC
<dobey> some of which probably need approvals
<dobey> ralsina: nope. it was right after 3.0.0; we didn't do an sru for it yet
<ralsina> dobey: ack
<dobey> it's not a critical fix
<ralsina> well, it was done by request
<dobey> right, there is a bug for it
<dobey> i guess we need to decide which other fixes we want in 3.0.1 for cp then
<ralsina> dobey: ok, we can do that first thing tomorrow morning, because I am close to EOD
<dobey> ok
<dobey> and looks like a few are mis-triaged
<ralsina> dobey: the LTR one may go in, it changes no strings, and only fixes an obvius bug
<ralsina> dobey: the cleanup of throttling changes strings
<ralsina> dobey: same about the one setting units for translation
<ralsina> so maybe just the duplicated instances, and whatever I fix that failed the manual tests today
<ralsina> but that just or the windows release
<dobey> no it's not
<dobey> there is no more "just for foo release"
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: looks like my particular install problem is due to the system needing to reboot to complete previous install. I can't do that right now so that particular system is unavailable for a bit. checking on the image now
<joshuahoover> rmcbride: got ya...what vm software do you use?
<rmcbride> vmware. the system that I can't reboot right now is a physical system though
<joshuahoover> rmcbride: i've been using vbox for testing for the last 3 years and have had good luck with it...which means it will start to crash and burn immediately now that i've typed that
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: I reverted the vmware image but it's been an issue
<joshuahoover> weird
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: yea I use KVM for my linux boxes. VMWare does very nice automated installs and such (which it looks like I'm going to have to do again)
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: if I'm reading the bug reports you gave right, I expect we're looking at at least one more candidate build yes?
<joshuahoover> rmcbride: yeah, i haven't seen if that happens in the current 3.0 build but i think we need to fix at least the one that is marked high, the other is slightly less likely to happen but should be fixed as well (they seem related to udfs anyway)
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: OK. I want to do another pass on install, but I'll wait on the new build. THat'll let me get a non broken vm image going for tomorrow
<ralsina> dobey: you are right, thanks for reminding me to stay in the straight and narrow
<joshuahoover> rmcbride: sounds good
<dobey> bad ralsina
<dobey> branch which fixes a bug, with the bug number in the branch name, and in the commit message, but no commit --fixes= :-/
<dobey> ok, have a good evening all
<ralsina> dobey: really? I tryto do the --fixes first thing when starting the branch :-/ Sorry
#ubuntuone 2012-05-18
<aquarius> rye: yes, yes it would be good if the streaming URL was actually documented
<aquarius> jamesh: we should do that :)
<jamesh> hmm?
<jamesh> streaming URL as part of our subsonic API implementation, or something else?
<karni> Good morning!
<aquarius> jamesh: we don't actually tell anyone anywhere where the subsonic API endpoint *is*, was rye's point I think :)
<aquarius> so, y'know, oops
<jamesh> aquarius: if people don't care about the rest of the Subsonic API, couldn't they just hit updown directly?
<jamesh> e.g. our REST files API
<aquarius> jamesh: sure, but I think this is about people who do care about the subsonic api
<aquarius> https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/music/stream_music/cloud should mention streaming.one.ubuntu.com at some point, right?
<jamesh> ah.
<jamesh> I thought you were referring to a particular endpoint, rather than the API base.
<jamesh> we should also document what is necessary to get the API to return Vorbis files
<jamesh> I think that is what http://askubuntu.com/q/138796/12469 is about, but will have to wait for the user to reply
<aquarius> grr, OK, I now hate smuxi because it doesn't tell me when people talk, obviously enough
<aquarius> jamesh: I agree on the api base, yep. Vorbis stuff... we should check with beuno about how best to document that
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, people! :D
<jamesh> At the moment, the rule is that the client string == "android" or starts with "ubuntu"
<rye> https://one.ubuntu.com/music/player/ - 504 Gateway Time-out ?
<rye> aquarius: https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/account_admin/mobile_login/cloud - syncml?
<popey> i get the 504 too
<popey> but not now ☺
<aquarius> rye: that URL isn't ever opened in a browser; you, the app dev, are expected to trap it with its custom scheme
<aquarius> that the server is syncml.one.ubuntu.com is a historical wart, true, but it's not a big deal
<rye> aquarius: okay
<rye> verterok: hi, do you happen to have a code to parse tritcask outside syncdaemon (using SD libs)? If not, that's ok, will try to write one
<Josssse> Hello guys.
<Josssse> I think ubutu one has been erasing my files. Is there a way I can be sure of this.
<Josssse> Some sort of log files, for example?
<rye> Josssse: first of all, check whether these files appear in trash folder, ubuntuone does not unlink files, it moves them to trash
<rye> Josssse: second, the logs are in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log
<Josssse> rye, heh, didn't even know I had a trash folder.
<Josssse> ahh, they're all in trash!!! uff, got scared a bit.
<Josssse> Any idea why it is sending my files to trash? only the ones i'm working with.
<rye> Josssse: hm, what application are you using to work on the files?
<rye> Josssse: also, what release are you running?
<Josssse> I'm using latexila
<rye> verterok: nevermind, wrote one
<Josssse> This is the log output from the last events which dealed with the file i'm concerned about. http://paste.ubuntu.com/993916/
<Josssse> rye, last LTS xubuntu.
<rye> Josssse: installing latexila to see how it saves files
<Josssse> rye, You shuold now that since i'm working in latex i save files quite often so i can compile and take a look at what i'm doing.
<Josssse> The same thing happened to me on my laptop yesterday which is running same xubuntu version.
<Josssse> also latexila
<rye> Josssse: do you have autosave enabled in the preferences?
<Josssse> Nope.
<rye> Josssse: ok, could you please run the following script - http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/bin/ubuntuone-diff - download it and run with python ubuntuone-diff - it will scan the local and remote folders and print the filenames that are different
<Josssse> rye, I must leave for 30 minutes. Will you be aroudn then??
<rye> Josssse: in case the files that were deleted are listed there, then please paste the summary
<rye> Josssse: yes, at least for 6 hours more
<Josssse> Alright, see you then. Thanks again.
<popey> I have deleted all the photos on my iphone bar 6, but u1 files still lists 600 odd photos to be uploaded.
 * popey kills and restarts the app
<gatox> good morning!
<Josssse> ok rye I'm back.
<Josssse> Lets wget that script.
<Josssse> rye, So I can't run the script.
<Josssse> In fact, when I do cat ubuntuone-difff i get lots of weird characters.
<rye> Josssse: yes, that's a ZIP file, you can unzip it if you like to look at python code, how does it fail?
<Josssse> I just don't know how to run it.
<Josssse> ok, zip unzipped, now what?
<Josssse> ok, running it.
<Josssse> done, it finishes with two conflicts.
<rye> Josssse: well, python ubuntuone-diff would have done the same
<rye> Josssse: only 2 conflicts, no missing from local or remote storage? Are these two conflict files the ones you were working on?
<Josssse> nope. they're all files i havent used in a long time.
<Josssse> no files need uploading nor downloading.
<Josssse> 46 files need hasing.
<rye> Josssse: when was the first time you noticed the files get removed?
<rye> Josssse: also, could you please archive the files from ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log and publish them via Ubuntu One (and send me the link privately) or send them to ubuntuone-support@canonical.com so that I could check whether the removals are requested by the server-side
<Josssse> Yesterday on my laptot.
<Josssse> Today on my office computer.
<Josssse> For some reason i can't share it through one.ubuntu.com so I'll just zip it and email it.
<Josssse> Email sent.
<rye> Josssse: i will get back to you in 10 minutes (parallel tasks)
<Josssse> Thanks. I'll be around.
<rye> facundobatista: should we synchronize .goutputstream-XXXXXXX files? They are created only to be later removed to a real location
<rye> Josssse: i guess i can reproduce it
<Josssse> Reproduce what?
<rye> Josssse: the removal of the files
<Josssse> I don't understand.
<rye> Josssse: you were telling earlier that the files were removed by Ubuntu One, and based on the logs they were indeed removed. I tried to use LaTeXila and i was able to cause the syncdaemon to remove the files
<Josssse> Ahhh. Understood.
<rye> well, to queue their removal
<Josssse> So have we found a bug?
<rye> Josssse: actually I have an easy fix that can be used to prevent this from happening - by default a lot of gnome applications are not writing the file directly, instead they create a temporary .goutputstream-SOMETHING file, write the data there, remove the original file, rename the .goutputstream to real file. Syncdaemon records all these changes and relays them to the server. And something weird happens here - not all statements get to the server, upon restart 
<rye> Josssse: the fix I am thinking about is to alter ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf to have another line in ignored files -
<rye> Josssse: like here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/994062/
<Josssse> rye, clever.
<rye> but this has to be done on all the computers
<Josssse> No prob.
<Josssse> Let's try it.
<rye> Josssse: after changing the file, syncdaemon needs to be restarted - u1sdtool --quit; u1sdtool --start
<rye> facundobatista: ping
<rye> Josssse: definitely a bug
<Josssse> Let's see. :)
<Josssse> I think it's working fine.
<Josssse> It's also awesome that u1 doesn't unlink the files.
<Josssse> Thank you very much for your help rye .
<thisfred> ralsina: if you want to start your day on a note of great hilarity, have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/u1db/u1todo-design-1, and more specifically, run PYTHONPATH=. python cosas/ui.py
<alecu> Sumuinen mutta hyvää huomenta!
<thisfred> I have had Chipaca look at it, since he's the master of python strangeness, but even he gave up
<rye> Josssse: i am going to file a bug once facundobatista or verterok get back
<thisfred> alecu: are you finnish now?
<alecu> hey there thisfred! It's very early for you too, right?
<mandel> alecu, moi moi!!
<alecu> thisfred, oh, sprint.
<thisfred> alecu: :)
<rye> thisfred: umm... the last commit message is questionable
<thisfred> rye, accurate, though
<alecu> rye, as in "police style questioning"?
<thisfred> alecu: have you ever seen an excursion depth exceeded runtime error in a line that is comparing two integers?
<thisfred> I'm starting to thing Qt is short for Quaint
<alecu> thisfred, I'm running the branch... how do I trigger it?
<thisfred> you have, look at the terminal
<rye> thisfred: super().data() is the same as data() for some reason
<rye> so you are calling the same function
<alecu> thisfred, and "excursion depth" sounds like some spelunkers on a cave picnic!
<thisfred> hehe, fair point
<rye> <bound method UITask.data of <__main__.UITask object at 0x2d6e7a0>>
<rye> <built-in method data of UITask object at 0x2d6e7a0>
<thisfred> rye, cool
<thisfred> why that is still sort of puzzles me,
<rye> thisfred: i wonder whether that QSomething is based on object
<rye> thisfred: return QtGui.QTreeWidgetItem.data(self, column, role)
<rye> thisfred: fixed
<rye> well, i am not sure what it should do but it does not crash :)
<thisfred> rye, you are a star of rock
<rye> thisfred: what should it actually do?
<thisfred> rye, not crash is a great start
<thisfred> it's not finished by any means
<thisfred> rye, so it's old style classes?
<alecu> that sounds weird!
<alecu> "In versions of PyQt earlier than v4.5 there were restrictions on the use of super with PyQt classes. These restrictions no longer apply with v4.5 and later."
<alecu> http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/static/Docs/PyQt4/html/gotchas.html#super-and-pyqt-classes
<thisfred> also the line it errors in is completely wrong
<thisfred> but a workaround is good enough for me
<thisfred> now back to the less fun but still quite fun C stuff
<alecu> thisfred, I've replaced every "super", but I still get "recursion depth exceeded" when hovering over the todo entries.
<thisfred> alecu: o well
<rye> RuntimeError: maximum recursion depth exceeded while getting the str of an object
<rye> if role == QtCore.Qt.DisplayRole:
<rye> RuntimeError: maximum recursion depth exceeded in cmp
<thisfred> rye, exactly
<thisfred> and those are integers. I checked
<thisfred> nor does the except seem to catch it (though that may be because pdbing qt apps is not really possible)
<thisfred> or maybe they are pretending to be integers
<rye>     print QtCore.Qt.DisplayRole
<rye> RuntimeError: maximum recursion depth exceeded while getting the str of an object
<alecu> thisfred, both are *not* integers. Check it out:
<alecu> (Pdb) QtCore.Qt.DisplayRole.__class__
<alecu> <class 'PyQt4.QtCore.ItemDataRole'>
<thisfred> alecu: right. They are very very bad people for not showing that in the repr though
<alecu> I agree!
<thisfred> and also for not just using an integer ;)
<rye> thisfred: integer is not portable
<rye> also, bit is not portable
<rye> i bet they have QInteger which consists of QBits
<thisfred> I don't care, and they shouldn't make me care
<thisfred> make the C which is the problem weird, not the python that doesn't have the issue
<alecu> rye, lol
<rye> it still does not explain the recursion issue
<thisfred> yeah, I think it's just lying about the line
<thisfred> and to be clear, I'm also quite certain I've done something catastrophically stupid, somewhere, it would just be nice if they weren't actively trying to hide from me what that is
<alecu> thisfred, the recursion is in the call to ".font()"
<alecu> thisfred, try commenting the "if role == QtCore.Qt.FontRole:" and what's inside it.
<ralsina> thisfred: the Qt API never exposes any integers for enums. It's C++ :-)
<ralsina> thisfred: and sorry I missed all the fun! (or is it still broken?)
<thisfred> ralsina: alecu found it, I think
<thisfred> ralsina: though the backlog should still amuse you ;)
<alecu> thisfred, so, to fix all this I would create two fonts in the constructor of UITask, then return one or the other in the "if role == QtCore.Qt.FontRole" true condition.
<thisfred> alecu: makes sense
<ralsina> thisfred: it's always a good idea because creating QFonts (or QImages or QPixmaps) is expensive
<alecu> thisfred, but we should not be calling ".font()" from ".data()". I don't have a more detailed explanation as to "why not?" :-)
<alecu> I can wave my hands for a few seconds, though.
<thisfred> I understand
<thisfred> I think
<ralsina> alecu: .font() calls data()
<thisfred> yeah
<ralsina> alecu: because font() uses data(FontRole)
<alecu> ralsina, that's a good one.
<thisfred> I should have used a super there
<ralsina> so using it to implement dat(FontRole) is a nono
 * alecu says ".font() calls .data()" while waving a hand.
<thisfred> if that works even
<ralsina> alecu: the font of an item *is* it's data for the font role :-)
 * ralsina just misused it's. Argh
<alecu> ralsina, its no problem!
<alecu> thisfred, anyway, this does not explain why we were seeing the error in any other line.
<ralsina> alecu: if you fill the stack any function call can fail
<alecu> thisfred, also, the stacktrace we were seeing was minuscule. Probably when entering the PyQt c++ code the python stack is lost.
<thisfred> alecu: no, I messed with sys.rescursionlimit and sys.excepthook
<thisfred> but the exception in the wrong line was there before that
<thisfred> yeah, super or calling it on the superclass directly does not work either.
<thisfred> I should probably stop trying to think of this as python ;)
<alecu> thisfred, I think I understand it now....
<alecu> if the python stack has place for 100 calls, and we do recursion, it's exploding when the 99th recursion is trying to call the cmp of those Qt C++ ints.
<alecu> so, the recursion is being done on the "font()" call. But the explosion happens on the cmp.
<thisfred> right
<thisfred> I seem to remember that those exceptions are usually unhelpful
<alecu> thisfred, exactly! when python recursion depth is reached, pdb won't start and apport crashes :-)
<dobey> hmm
<alecu> hey, all: ralsina just phoned to tell me his internet died.
<briancurtin> RIP
<dobey> i guess i need to do the backport branches myself then
<mandel> gatox, did you have the time to take a look at the deamon MP I sent yesterday?
<dobey> mandel: there's a comment on it from him :)
<gatox> mandel, yes.... did you see my comment?
<mandel> gatox, nop, looking
<mandel> gatox, have you done what the command is telling you: 'Error: No developer directory found at /Developer. Run /usr/bin/xcode-select to update the developer directory path.'
<gatox> mandel, mmmm that seems to let me change the path..... now i need to find it
<mandel> gatox, try /Applications/Xcode.app/Contents/Developer
<gatox> yes
<gatox> mandel, ok..... that seems to work.... exxecuted 2 tests with 0 failures
<mandel> gatox, just 2?
<mandel> gatox, there are 30 or so, can I see the output?
<gatox_mac> mandel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/994242/
<mandel> gatox, oh, you read the wrong line, everything is ok: Executed 31 tests, with 0 failures (0 unexpected) in 0.038 (0.046) seconds :)
<gatox> mandel, :P sorry
<gatox> mandel, +1 then
<mandel> gatox, thx!
<mmcc> good morning, everyone.
<mmcc> mandel, I'm going to install xcode 4.3 now and try your branch
<mandel> mmcc, superb! let me know if everything works ok, you might need to set the path to /Developer like gatox just did
<mmcc> huh it looks like the project is only expecting one review?  - there's a control tower review pending already
<gatox> mmcc, mandel not to /Developer...... to /Applications/Xcode.app/
<mandel> gatox, yeah, the path is with xcode but back in the day used to be /Developer.. apple has moved things around a little
<thisfred> mandel: Do we have windows CI running for the desktop+ stuff yet?
<thisfred> because u1db would very much like to freeload on that part ;)
<mandel> thisfred, what do you mean?
<mandel> thisfred, I don't know what CI stands for..
<thisfred> so a jenkins instance or something that checks trunk for failures on windows?
<thisfred> continuous integration
<mandel> thisfred, oh, yes we do :)
<thisfred> ROCK!
<mandel> thisfred, we have an ec2 instance running windows with jenkins on it, so we can create a new project for you and get it running whenever you want :)
<thisfred> mandel: I'll get back to you on that next week. jam has all the windows stuff on his laptop
<mandel> thisfred, if you give me the steps to create the required env for the tests to be ran I can do it quite fast
<mandel> thisfred, if you send me an email with it you will get it done by monday :)
 * dobey wonders what we're going to do with u1db in c, exactly
<thisfred> dobey: not just c, the python version needs to be run on windows as well
<dobey> yes, but taht's the easy part
<thisfred> C is handy for embedded stuff, or environments where python is frowned upon/too heavy
<dobey> i'm interested in the hard problem that is currently making it hard for me to package u1db :)
<mmcc> gatox, mandel, are both of your macs on 10.7?
<gatox> mmcc, 10.7.4
<briancurtin> me
<mandel> mmcc, yes
<mandel> me
<mmcc> me
<gatox> me
<dobey> me
<briancurtin> thisfred? anyone else?
<thisfred> still sprinting, but will be there monday ;)
<briancurtin> oh yeah, i'll go ahead then
<facundobatista> rye, ?
<briancurtin> DONE: fixed up build_installer branch, created new installer for testing and did some testing, had a half day
<briancurtin> TODO: another half day, testing out this installer
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Added run-tests script for fsevents project. Added more tests to the code.
<mandel> TODO: More tests.. ralsina 1-1 (if possible)
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> mmcc, please
<mmcc>  
<mmcc> DONE: reviews, fixed lint setup, got sick
<mmcc> TODO: daemon on 10.6, delint my network branch, tackle packaging
<mmcc> BLCK: NO
<mmcc> NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Work in the filesystem notification branch, trying to fix the broken tests (the problem are not the tests :P). Review for mandel. Working on Freaky Friday project
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with FF and write a post about it.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<mmcc>  
<gatox> dobey, go
<dobey> λ DONE: client 3.0.1 backports/release, weekly call, found ssl error problem, some work on installer bug
<dobey> λ TODO: u1cp 3.0.1 backports, finish bug #853060, 1-1 review meeting, 3.0.1 release/SRUs
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 853060 in ubuntuone-installer "ubuntuone-installer crashed with GError in function(): Failed to execute child process "ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk" (No such file or directory)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/853060
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<dobey> ralsina: come back to the land of the living
<alecu> ohhh
<alecu> I missed the standup.
<dobey> alecu: go then!
<alecu> DONE: back deep in security fixes
<alecu> TODO: more work on it
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<gatox> eom?
<dobey> and lunch! :)
<dobey> bbiab
<gatox> lunch for me too
<rye> aleeecuuuu!
 * rye is calling too much today
<rye> ah, alecu piiiiing!
<rye> i forgot that it does not work in IRC
<alecu> hola rye!
<mandel> fuck fuck fuck
<mandel> alecu, since ralsina is not here I'll tell you, sso was updated to use domain sockets which broke u1-client on windows, I'll have to 'stop' the work on the root daemon to fix that asap
<mandel> alecu, should not be a huge amount of work..
<alecu> mandel, yup, it makes sense.
<alecu> mandel, there're no "unix domain sockets" on windows, right? :-)
<rye> alecu: summoning you to #u1-internal
<mandel> alecu, main problem is that is using the old api (get_port) instead of get_description
<mandel> alecu, so it is a very simple change to update the use of the api
<joshuahoover> ralsina: any news on bug #1000983 or bug #1000970 in regards to win 3.0.1?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1000983 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Windows 3.0.1 - Adding folder to sync in Wizard prevents setup from completing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000983
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1000970 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Windows 3.0.1 - AttributeError: "'NoneType' object has no attribute 'stop'"" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000970
<alecu> mandel, we still need to discuss the "buffers full" case in the root daemon. Let's schedule a mumble Monday morning with mmcc.
<mandel> alecu, ok
<rye> erm
<mandel> alecu, I'm ok after the team standup for example
<alecu> mandel, great.
<rye> is it only me - got a weird battery indicator here, vertical one with 3 red (i suppose) lines
<alecu> rye, we don't trust your color perception. Screenshot or it is green!
<rye> alecu: i don't trust my color perception either, green color perception anomaly
<rye> here: http://ubuntuone.com/6fpeJv58XL4MzkULa7aHfX
<alecu> rye, I've used your android app, so I know about your color perception already :-)
<alecu> rye, and... in the screenshot it's green lines :-)
<alecu> rye, and I've never seen that icon before!
 * alecu opens the laptop and updates.
<rye> alecu: i wonder whether i updated something from -proposed... something icon-related
<rye> alecu: anyway, back to LaTeXilla, Unlinks() after restart while the SD was idle before the restart - film at 11
<mmcc> alecu, mandel, mumble after monday standup ok.
<mandel> mmcc, sweet! we have a date then :P
<briancurtin> joshuahoover: ralsina is not around today, his internet is out
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: ah, too bad :(
<briancurtin> joshuahoover: i will take a look at these before i'm out for my half day
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: thanks
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: upon further testing, these 2 bugs appear to be in 3.0.0 as well...so it's not something we introduced with this latest test release
<briancurtin> joshuahoover: ah, on 1000983 i wonder if that's related to the hack we currently have in there to even display the cloud sync page. it used to just sit forever at "getting information", but we ship with a small branch that comments out a line to allow it to display
<briancurtin> it used to just hang forever and never show up
<joshuahoover> hmmm
<ralsina> I am back
<ralsina> joshuahoover: I am working on fixes, they will be done late today
<ralsina> joshuahoover, briancurtin: if they are already in 3.0.0 I would ship without the fixes anyway
<joshuahoover> ralsina: yeah, both bugs are in 3.0.0 on windows
<mmcc> mandel - TIL your daemon won't build on OS X 10.6 unless we remove ARC. you can build on 10.7 and deploy on 10.6 but no building with ARC on 10.6...
<ralsina> so we move forward.
<mandel> mmcc, so, lets make that a bug that I'll fix :)
<joshuahoover> ralsina: let's target those 2 bugs and the installer improvements briancurtin is doing for the next release, sound good?
<mandel> ralsina, in theory, we have to have a 1-1 today..
<ralsina> joshuahoover: yeah
<ralsina> mandel: let's
<mmcc> mandel, OR we can fix it by me buying a laptop running 10.7, which I need to do eventually anyway.
<ralsina> mandel: give me time to find my headset
<mandel> ralsina, sure, launching mumble
<mandel> mmcc, we need to evaluate the need of ARC.. there are some little tricks I wanted to do with blocks and ARC would not let me :(
<mandel> mmcc, but you do have a great excuse to buy a new laptop :)
<mmcc> mandel, ok - I'm curious what you wanted to do that arc complained about...
<ralsina> mandel: I'm there now, can you hear me?
<mmcc> mandel I was hoping to delay the laptop until they release a new generation :)
<mandel> mmcc, let me have the 1-1 and will show you, is very stupid :)
<mandel> ralsina, I heard you... but not anymore
<mmcc> mandel ok you have my permission to have your 1-1
<mandel> :)
<dobey> oi
<dobey> ralsina: oh, you have returned
 * joshuahoover is amazed at the power mmcc has amassed in such a short period of time on the team ;)
<ralsina> joshuahoover: that's what happens when you hire from oracle
<joshuahoover> lol
<dobey> curiously
<mmcc> there's a joke about support contracts in there somewhere...
<dobey> joshuahoover, ralsina, briancurtin: what changes exactly are in this candidate installer, which aren't in 3.0.0?
 * ralsina points at briancurtin
<briancurtin> dobey: i'll link you to the branches in a second, but there are two branches merged which are not a part of stable 3.0, and only one of them is new for this 3.0.1 installer
<briancurtin> dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-control-panel/c2c-loading was included on 3.0.0 and 3.0.1
<briancurtin> dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-client/fix984407-windows-is_root is included for 3.0.1
<dobey> and that c2c-loading one is hackiness related to bug #1000983 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1000983 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Windows 3.0.1 - Adding folder to sync in Wizard prevents setup from completing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000983
<briancurtin> dobey: i havent had time to debug it and i'm leaving soon, but i think its possible. something in that refresh_volumes call that is now commented out might be screwing it up
<mandel> mmcc, so an example of what I wanted to do and you cant with ARC is the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/994465/
<dobey> briancurtin: and prior to that change, it just hangs on windows with "Getting information" ?
<mandel> mmcc, for some reason that with ARC ran in Xcode works ok but if ran wit octest gets a segfault.. I think the compiler is doing some screwed up release/retain somewhere
 * mandel refuses to believe it is a compiler bug
<briancurtin> dobey: yep. it would just hang forever and you would just have to hit the next button and ignore it
<dobey> ah
<dobey> i had that happen *once* to me on linux
<mandel> mmcc,  I might have been abusing the blocks idea :)
<dobey> ralsina: when should we do the 1-1 review meeting?
<mmcc> mandel, are you getting a segfault with this pasted snippet or the current branch, ?
<ralsina> dobey: let me get the papers and we'll do it right now
<dobey> ok
<mandel> mmcc, I was getting it with what is in lp:ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon and octest command
<mmcc> mandel, and with or without ARC? I thought you had octest working on the branch?
<mandel> mmcc, on xcode works with the octest command-line does not..
<mandel> mmcc, is weird..
<mandel> mmcc, way I worked around it: remove the use of the block
<ralsina> dobey: whenever you are ready
<mmcc> mandel: yeah that's strange. I don't know much about octest - I actually thought xcode just ran octest and parsed its output
<mandel> mmcc, me too, but I don't think is something we should worry about atm
<mandel> mmcc, lets just not do that and will remove ARC once the test coverage is there
<dobey> ralsina: ah, did you not see my /msg ? :)
<mmcc> mandel: ok. sounds good
<ralsina> dobey: sorry, now I did :-)
<gatox> ralsina, (FF related) i'm publishing files and getting the link and showing it to the user in the ui, so the user can share the link \o/... i'm doing some ui and performance improves now
<ralsina> gatox: yay
<gatox> plus the search filter that the ui already has
<alecu> gatox: in what app are you doing all that link sharing?
<gatox> alecu, in the freaky friday project.... i'm extending ralsina's u1-toys
<gatox> alecu, let me show you the screenshots
<gatox> alecu, ralsina when you use the app to search for a file in your u1 or shares folder, you have something like this: http://ubuntuone.com/1LuX0iMBBeWvdcp0oCzy0t
<gatox> alecu, ralsina after you press publish, you havve this: http://yfrog.com/z/1qi9xp
<alecu> gatox: awesome!
<gatox> :D
 * alecu is running the u1-toys from trunk.
<alecu> ralsina, gatox: you guys may want to remove the print of the credentials to stdout.... :-) The line that says: "creds_found" is very very wrong :-)
<gatox> alecu, ack
<gatox> alecu, to use the publish file..... you should run from my branch
<ralsina> alecu: hehe
<ralsina> alecu: 1-1 a las 2 y media?
<alecu> ralsina, I'm supposed to help my wife with some errands just after lunch....
<alecu> ralsina, can we schedule it a bit later?
<ralsina> alecu: I will be around until 6, just ping me
<alecu> ralsina, awesome, thanks.
<alecu> gatox: I love the idea of publishing the files. How are you getting the list of available files?
<gatox> alecu, i'm using the folders interface to get the folders, then i do a walk inside those folders, grab the files, and create a dict that the filter handle to show suggestion while the user is typing the file name
<alecu> gatox: also, here's a proposal for a slightly different ui: Once you click on Publish, the dialog closes. And when you get the result, you show a baloon notification that says "The published url was copied to the clipboard"
<alecu> gatox: "folders interface" -> awesome.
<gatox> alecu, i'm using the dbus interface for everything, getting the folders, file metadata, publishing files.....
<gatox> alecu, yes.... i could do that.... but i wasn't sure about removing the content of the clipboard just like that.....
<mmcc> gatox, very cool! it'd also be neat to make a way to drag a file you want to share, to avoid searching for it if you already see it -- but is it weird to drag a file to a menu item? maybe...
<gatox> alecu, now you can select the link below the search box.... and copy that.... i'm going to improve that in some way.....
<gatox> mmcc, na..... that would be easy
<alecu> mmcc, probably dragging a file to the u1 control panel launcher.
<gatox> ok..... i'm going to improve some stuff.... and see about the dragging tihng
<mmcc> alecu: that'd work! if it's already in your u1 synced folders, you get a public link, otherwise, maybe it gives you some choice of what to do with the file (copy to synced folder, sync its current folder, etc)
 * mmcc thinks maybe osx client should have a dock icon after all
<gatox> mmm good ideas.......
 * gatox take notes
 * dobey thinks we need to refresh our icons and move them around a bit
 * alecu will have lunch now. And then run some errands.
<ralsina> gatox, mmcc: upload and publish without copying it anywhere...
<gatox> ralsina, sorry.... what?
<ralsina> gatox: file in a non-synced folder. You upload it via the REST API and publish it
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhhhh
<gatox> ok.... adding that feature too to the list....
<dobey> what are you doing that in?
<gatox> dobey, me?
 * mmcc going for lunch
<dobey> gatox: you, ralsina, alecu, whoever is doing it? :)
<dobey> trying to follow the backlog about this publishing stuff, but not clear what you're talking about exactly
<gatox> dobey, you mean in which project?? no one in this moment..... it's a separate thing for a freaky friday project.... using some code from ralsina
<dobey> anyway
<ralsina> dobey: it's pyqt with the idea that it's a proof of concept
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/sru-backports/+merge/106431
<ralsina> dobey: to someday rewrite either in vala or C++
<dobey> ^^ someone review that :)
<ralsina> dobey: looking...
<dobey> actually, let me get one more in there, that's not as big a change as i thought
<ralsina> oops
<ralsina> dobey: had approved, moved back to needs review, hopefully tarmac was not that quick ;-)
<dobey> stuck the unstyle the spinboxes change in as well
<dobey> man, amazon prime is awesome
<dobey> guaranteed 2-day delivery for free, turned into overnight; for something i ordered last night after eod
<mandel> ok, my time to enjoy the weekend
<dobey> ralsina: i set it back to approved now. as soon as it lands i'll get it released. and will try to get all the other tarballs released asap as well
<mandel> all, have a great one!!!
<ralsina> dobey: awesome
<dobey> mandel: isn't it like 21:30 there?
<ralsina> mandel: good weekwnd!
<mandel> dobey, is just 7:30 and since we are close to summer it looks like 5
<gatox> mandel, are you running cp from trunk?
<gatox> mandel, weird about the focus border
<dobey> ah
<mandel> gatox, no AFAIK
<dobey> heh
<dobey> oh right, 19:30
<mandel> gatox, yes, is weird, yours is ugly :P
<gatox> mandel, mine is something that it has been there for a while....
<mandel> gatox, not for me..
<gatox> ralsina, the buttons in u1-cp still has the border line in focus?? or i'm out of date.... or mandel's....... :P
<ralsina> gatox: I'm onwindows, so, no idea
<ralsina> gatox: I think they should
<mandel> ralsina, look at or twitter conversation for reference, we have screenshots
<gatox> ralsina, yes, they should
<ralsina> mandel: go eat tapas
<ralsina> mandel: fight a bull
<gatox> ralsina, i can see it..... but mandel says that he has something else
<ralsina> mandel: dance a sevillana ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: rest, too
<mandel> ralsina, better to dance with a sevillana hehehhe
<mandel> ok, I'm off, see you laters
<ralsina> mandel: I danced with a sevillana, felt cut off ;-)
<gatox> mandel, bye!! enjoy your weekend
<dobey> oh bugger
<ralsina> dobey: http://www.engadget.com/2012/05/16/samsung-considering-13-inch-1080p-IPS-display/
<dobey> eh
<dobey> ralsina: https://www2.panasonic.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prModelDetail?storeId=11301&catalogId=13251&itemId=664010&modelNo=Content01092012023841959&surfModel=Content01092012023841959
<ralsina> dobey: that's a prototype for CES, this is something samsung is considering putting in next year's line
<dobey> ralsina: and it's still not especially amazing
<ralsina> dobey: it's incrementlly amazinger
<dobey> make it at least a 10" display, then we can talk :)
<dobey> 200dpi or GTFO. :P
<ralsina> dobey: do an iphone4 mosaic
<dobey> if i wanted to make a multi-screen laptop, i'd just go with a bunch of the screens in these: http://www.siliconmicrodisplay.com/st1080.html
<dobey> 3000 dpi ftw.
<dobey> 1080p at 0.75"
<ralsina> dobey: use analog pictures. 70mm film is like 50MP and you can project it in a 3' screen :-)
<ralsina> of course you would have to draw UI with a crayon and then film it. But hey, the TEXTURE
<dobey> so dependencies changing early on is pain.
<dobey> i think i'll just land by hand
<ralsina> dobey: should we have a separate tarmac or stable-3-0?
<ralsina> s/or/for/
<dobey> ralsina: we need to make a quantal one now; but it's a bit of setup work to do; started a branch to do that in the background
<ralsina> dobey: quantal is going to be massively broke for a while, is it worth doing at this stage?
<dobey> how do you mean?
<dobey> the only thing that's broken for us on quantal is new gcc broke the build of libu1
<dobey> which i need to fix and isn't terribly hard, but can't test the fix easily on precise
 * dobey uses a big hammer for now
 * mmcc finally back after the world's slowest waiter extended my lunch
<mmcc> hey, if I file a bug that I know should be assigned to us, but I don't know which one, I should assign it to 'ubuntuone-desktop+'? I just saw that rick went thru and did that to 3 recent bugs I filed, and wondered what I need to set so I don't create extra work...
<dobey> you can assign bugs to the team, sure
<rmcbride> mmcc: Much appreciated. If you know the team for it, like ubuntuone-desktop+ you can go ahead and assign. QA does triage passes each week (elopio and I alternate) so it will get handled if you don't know where to put it
 * dobey doesn't really see the point though
<dobey> sigh. bad evil tests that are locale dependent
<mmcc> rmcbride: what do I have to fill in so you don't have to triage it? just assign it?
<dobey> mmcc: set status to triaged and assign to a team
<ralsina> mmcc: you can always ust ask me since I assign to individual devs :-)
<rmcbride> mmcc: pretty much what they said. QA only really looks at  the "NEW" queue
<ralsina> mmcc: which bug is it?
<dobey> just assign bugs to your boss. like a boss.
<rmcbride> ralsina: there were several bugs of his that I kicked to desktop during my triage pass a little while ago he just happened to notice and asked about it
<ralsina> rmcbride: ack
<mmcc> ok, thanks. ralsina, it's bug 1000061 and bug 1000059... and one other. about UI in control panel when there's no network connection (it's broken)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1000061 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "with no network connection, control panel "account information" tab shows inscrutable error dialog box that doesn't seem to have an effect " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000061
<ralsina> rmcbride: "triaged" is supposed to mean "the manager has assigned resources to fix it" so could you guys switch to "confirmed"?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1000059 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "with no network connection, control panel allows "disconnect" and attempted "connect" for filesync but gives no explanation " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000059
<rmcbride> ralsina: yes
<ralsina> rmcbride: thanks!
<rmcbride> ralsina: we discussed that last week, I've only been usign confirmed this pass
<rmcbride> (unless someone already had somethign as triaged)
<ralsina> rmcbride: it's ok for existing bugs, I want to be the one moving them from confirmed to triaged and from the team to a dev
<ralsina> and then HOPE the dev moves it to fix-committed ;-)
<mmcc> ralsina, rmcbride - a suggestion that might help new folks like me - it'd be good to have a doc somewhere that says what we use those status tags for and who is supposed to set them.
<rmcbride> ralsina: I have what I will call an "alternative" understanding of those values, but all is sorted and I won't set things to triaged anymotre
<ralsina> mmcc: oh, there is one
<rmcbride> mmcc: I think joshuahoover has such a document somewhere
<joshuahoover> mmcc: let me get you the link...one moment
<ralsina> gatox: re bug #1000061 we are now checking network availability on u1cp startup right?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1000061 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "with no network connection, control panel "account information" tab shows inscrutable error dialog box that doesn't seem to have an effect " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000061
<gatox> ralsina, yes
<gatox> ralsina, ah no
<joshuahoover> mmcc: sorry, got a bit sidetracked...here's the link you want...if something doesn't make sense to you, let me know...it's quite possible it's out-of-date or just makes no sense at all - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs/WorkFlow#Status
<gatox> ralsina, we are checking for network connection if the user try to create a new account or login with control panel
<mmcc> joshuahoover: no prob. thanks!
 * mmcc should really just read the whole wiki
<gatox> ralsina, we are not checking for network connection in that situation
<gatox> just in the wizard
<mmcc> gatox: ralsina - aha - my situation was that I'd logged in OK, but then cut the network and saw weird behavior
<gatox> ralsina, you can assign that to me if you want, and i can connect a signal to notify the user if we lost connectoin and disable the ui
<gatox> or something like that
<gatox> i don't know which is the design guideline for this
<ralsina> gatox: it's tricky because some things work without network, but most don't
<mmcc> btw, I filed 3 related bugs - if you just disable everything then all 3 bugs are really one bug
<ralsina> gatox: and u1 is an app that *has* a disconnected operation mode
<ralsina> gatox: so we need to think on how to degrade gracefully
<ralsina> gatox: example: remember the user's name
<gatox> ralsina, i understand
<gatox> ralsina, btw..... if you want to test/merge my branch of u1-toys..... is fully functional..... i made several improves in the files filtering list, everything is working.... i'll add later some features about drag&drop as mmcc and alecu suggest.... but it's working and it's nice! :P
<gatox> (performance improves in the filtering list)
<gatox> and i add some osd notifications too
<mmcc> testing q: is there a nicer way of patching a function with something that just raises an exception? right now I'm doing this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/994770/
<mmcc>  
<mmcc> but that seems... wordy, what with the docstring and all
<mmcc> er, there's a bug in that paste. was mid edit. but my question is the same.
<gatox> mmcc, mmm i usually do that
<mmcc> gatox: ok, cool. Was just wondering if there was a method that wrapped that pattern that I didn't know about
<gatox> mmcc, i'm not saying there isn't...... maybe it exists and i don't know it either :P
<gatox> ok..... eod here...... time to start the ninja-ide coding for this weekend! :P see you!
<dobey> mmcc: lambda?
<gatox> dobey, you can't do lambda: raise
<dobey> or i guess you can't raise in a lambda?
<dobey> right
<mmcc> dobey, I used e.g. "lambda True" in other spots but... yep
<ralsina> gatox: gimme!
<gatox> ralsina, lp:~diegosarmentero/+junk/u1-toys
<ralsina> mmcc: that docstring is not compliant. Put it all in 1 line, including a full stop before the closing quotes.
<dobey> mmcc: well you can define raise_exc(exc_class): raise exc_class(); and do lambda: raiss_exc(Exception) or something no?
<ralsina> mmcc:  and the docstring for the inner function should use triple quotes too
<ralsina> mmcc: and +1 to using a lambda
<dobey> or i guess lambda _: raise_exc(Foo)
<dobey> but eh
<dobey> still fairly wordy
<ralsina> dobey: no argument needed for the lambda here
<ralsina> dobey: so lambda: raise_exc( FooException)
<dobey> ok
<mmcc> ralsina: ack on the docstrings. so, always triple quotes, fit on one line if possible?
<ralsina> mmcc: there is a PEP for that
<ralsina> mmcc: the 1st line is always a full descriptive sentence
<dobey> 257
<ralsina> mmcc: if you need more, full descriptive sentence, blank, long description, EOL, closing quotes
 * mmcc goes to look at the PEP
<ralsina> mmcc: also lambda x: exec('raise(Exception(x))')
<ralsina> but gack
 * ralsina will reject any branches with exec or eval in them unless properly bribed
<mmcc> ralsina: if this is a common pattern, might be nice to add a method to TestCase, like e.g. def patchWithRaise(mod, member, ExceptionClass)
<ralsina> mmcc: have not seen it much
<mmcc> ralsina: ok then.
<mmcc> another lint question - pylint wants all module-level variables NAMED_LIKE_THIS, apparently...
<ralsina> mmcc: YES HE DOES
<ralsina> mmcc: or YES_HE_DOES
<dobey> our pylintrc does
<mmcc> but I did a bunch of setting up ctypes wrappers that were named closely to the C function they wrap... so like "CFRunLoopGetCurrent" and (egads) "SystemConfigurationNetworkReachabilityScheduleWithRunLoop"
<mmcc> ok, I abbreviated the last one
<dobey> whee, 4 (+1) more tarballs to go
<ralsina> mmcc: feel free to sprinkle liberal doses of #pylint ignore: C0603
<ralsina> IIRC
<ralsina> mmcc: same thing happens when extending Qt WhichUsesCamelCase
<mmcc> C0103... ok, if there's precedent to that then I'm happy pylint-ignoring.
<dobey> must replace pylint
<mmcc> one more style question: I have a couple of method names with underscore prefixes, because they're not intended to be public, but the test code calls them, which lint doesn't like. OK to #ignore those too?
<rmcbride> dobey: replacement for pylint should be pyreallynastyfelt
<rmcbride> made from compressed and starched lint. ew.
<dobey> pylinen
<rmcbride> heh
<rmcbride> "it's made from hemp"
<dobey> it's light and breathable
<mmcc> comfy cool and breezy, +1 pylinen
<dobey> mmcc: # pylint: ignore= usage is basically at your choosing
<rmcbride> http://hempbasics.com/shop/ecom-catshow/natural-hemp-linen.html
<mmcc> dobey, ok thanks
 * mmcc goes to put #pylint ignore=all at the top of all his files
 * rmcbride looks forward to seeing that mp get reviewed
<rmcbride> not that I haven't considered doing that myself at times
<mmcc> anyone know of a way to have # pylint ignore apply to multiple lines? The documentation on the pylint website is ... could be better
<dobey> mmcc: it does automatically, if they are in the same scope
<mmcc> dobey: oh, well what do you know. thanks
<dobey> and you should # pylint: enable=<the things you disabled>, after the block of code you're ignoring them in
<ralsina> mmcc: if you go too crazy on the ignores it will be called out on review
<ralsina> he, ok, only now finished reading the backlog
<mmcc> ralsina: understood :) trying to use sparingly here.
<ralsina> mmcc: the _ thing should not happen
<mmcc> dobey, ack on the reenable
<ralsina> mmcc: if you are calling it from outside the class, it should not have _ in the name
<ralsina> mmcc: unless it's only called in a test and you have good reason
<mmcc> ralsina: right, it's intended to be private, hence the _. but the tests have to call it...
<ralsina> mmcc: k then, ignore it
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> ralsina: do we need to backport any of these 3 trunk branches on windows-installer to stable-3-0?
<ralsina> dobey: which ones?
<dobey> the last 3 revisions on lp:ubuntuone-windows-installer
<dobey> i guess probably no for the mac-env branch from diego
<dobey> but less sure about the other 2
 * ralsina looks
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-windows-installer/trunk for browsing easiness
<ralsina> dobey: since we don't *ship* that, it doesn't matter, really
<ralsina> dobey: feel free to merge them in 3.0.2 or whatever
<go8765> Hello. What command run ubuntuone-client-gnome ?
<ralsina> dobey: or never. I don't know if stable-3-0 even means aything for -installer
<ralsina> go8765: ubuntuone-client-gnome installs the options in the right click menu in Nautlius, it's not a standalone program
<dobey> go8765: i don't quite understand the question. ubuntuone-client-gnome is a couple of plug-ins for GNOME
<go8765> okay
<go8765> how i can use ubuntuone in xfce4?
<go8765> is any client for this?
<go8765> *with tray integration
<dobey> ralsina: well, stable-3-0 there makes sense if it makes sense to release tarballs, and we're going to keep it around, and we're going to have separate stable/unstable builds and such
<dobey> go8765: sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-control-panel-qt
<ralsina> go8765: start ubuntuone-control-panel-qt --with-icon
<go8765> thks)
<ralsina> dobey: we'll keep it around, but it's mostly a set of scripts to build installers and setup dev. envs nowadays
<ralsina> dobey: plus, the buildout there is being used on mac :-)
<ralsina> dobey: maybe rename it ubuntuone-build-tools or something
<dobey> right. so the name is wrong, again. :)
<ralsina> dobey: names are so labeling
<go8765> hm... so only qt version?
<ralsina> go8765: yes, on precise, only qt
<dobey> go8765: you can just not use the control panel if you don't want the qt bits
<go8765> ok. but why he said that he make sinhronization, but not use traffic?
<go8765> *he
<ralsina> ok, gotta go, will work late tonight, so mail me review requests and whatnot. Good weekend people!
<dobey> go8765: i'm not sure i understand what you're asking there.
<dobey> ralsina: do i even need to bother making a 3.0.1 for windows-installer then?
<go8765> dobey: I mean that Im not shure that sinhronization work good( I launch ubuntuone-qt client . HeIt show that sinhtonization start but in real - dont shure that it end.
<go8765> *HeIt=It
<dobey> what does it say in the control panel?
<go8765> dobey: http://storage7.static.itmages.com/i/12/0519/h_1337375130_3751240_1015ab0f31.png
<go8765> It said that it start, but I dont see that it use internet connection now
<dobey> it might be doing local rescan or something. i can't tell from here
<dobey> go8765: you can "tail -f ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log" in a terminal to get more detailed info
<dobey> it is possible that you are also hitting a bug for which we are about to do an SRU, as well
<go8765> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/994895/
<dobey> go8765: oh, hrmm. looks like your hard drive is full?
<go8765> dobey: thks)
<go8765> its right)
<go8765> i forgot
<dobey> :)
<dobey> alright. need to run. may be back later to finish up a couple things. have a good weekend all
 * alecu EOWs
<alecu> have a nice weekend, all!
#ubuntuone 2012-05-19
<go8765> why in ubuntuone i have smaller size of file  that i have in hard drive?
<go8765> why in firefox download window i have smaller size of file that i have in hard drive after downloading?
<dobey> go8765: the data stream is compressed
<go8765> dobey: in mp3 file?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> all files are sent with zlib deflate
<go8765> dobey: http://storage8.static.itmages.com/i/12/0519/h_1337443944_5542809_c177947497.png
<go8765> http://storage7.static.itmages.com/i/12/0519/h_1337444834_1301059_b9239f94d0.png
<go8765> http://paste.ubuntu.com/996064/
<dobey> gord: yes
<dobey> err
<dobey> sorry gord
<dobey> anyway, must go
<JanC> dobey: actually, does Firefox use KiB or kB (etc.; maybe even while displaying the wrong unit)
<JanC> when looking at the links he/she refers to, it's quite obvious that that is what is going on
<JanC> e.g. 196 kB ~= 191 KiB
<JanC> maybe U1 is broken in the same way?
<JanC> (I suppose he's referring to the web interface then?)
<JanC> or maybe just the download size in Firefox when using that
#ubuntuone 2013-05-13
<JamesTait> Good morning, and happy frog jumping day, eveyone! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-05-14
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Dance Like A Chicken Day! :-D http://youtu.be/9aKd_vQTwpw
<beuno> soren, care to join #ubuntuone?  chaselivingston
<beuno> er, IRC fail
<beuno> chaselivingston, you around?   :)
<beuno> anyone else from support?
<soren> Ahoy.
<beuno> soren, trying to track someone down
<chaselivingston> beuno: here
<beuno> aha!
<beuno> chaselivingston, hi!
<chaselivingston> beuno: hi!
<beuno> soren here lost his 2fa devices
<soren> I've flashed my phone and apparently clicked my yubikey too many times. So both my devices are useless.
<chaselivingston> beuno: ah, toykeeper would be best for that
<soren> I still have a session open with Launchpad itself, but login.launchpad.net asks me to authenticate.
<soren> ...and I'm guessing I need an open session with login.l.n to manage my 2fa stuff?
<beuno> soren, you won't be able to reset 2fa without 2fa, of course  :)
<chaselivingston> soren: meet ToyKeeper
<soren> ToyKeeper: Greetings.
<chaselivingston> ToyKeeper: soren needs 2fa help
<soren> 20:04 < soren> I've flashed my phone and apparently clicked my yubikey too many times. So both my devices are useless.
<ToyKeeper> soren: email?
<soren> soren@ubuntu.com
<soren> beuno, chaselivingston: All sorted. Thanks, guys.
<beuno> soren, np
<facundobatista> dobey, ralsina, I just upgraded from Q to R, and was bite by this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1093111
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1093111 in Arch Linux "Sync Daemon UnpicklingError" [Undecided,New]
<facundobatista> verterok, ^
<facundobatista> dobey, ralsina, I mean: I don't have installed the fix for the bug
<facundobatista> dobey, ralsina, this is very strange:
<facundobatista> ~$ apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client
<facundobatista> ubuntuone-client:
<facundobatista>   Instalados: 4.3+r1361-70~precise1
<facundobatista>   Candidato:  4.3+r1361-70~precise1
<facundobatista>   Tabla de versión:
<facundobatista>  *** 4.3+r1361-70~precise1 0
<facundobatista>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<facundobatista>      4.2.0-0ubuntu1 0
<facundobatista>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring/main i386 Packages
<dobey> facundobatista: you upgraded through without having the latest nightly version installed, but with an older nightly version that is still "newer" than the current stable version. re-enable nightlies ppa and upgrade, or uninstall the u1 packages, and re-install them from the raring release pocket instead
<facundobatista> dobey, I suspected automatic disabling in the upgrade when trying to understand that ^, yes
<facundobatista> dobey, I already re-enabled it and I'm updating
<facundobatista> dobey, great! now all seems ok, thanks!
#ubuntuone 2013-05-15
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy International Day of Families! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-05-16
<JamesTai1> Good morning all, happy Seamonkey Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-05-17
<JamesTait> Good morning all! Happy Friday, Happy Endangered Species Day and Happy World Information Society Day! :-D
<Saviq> hi all, I seem to be unable to log into U1, I'm getting an "Authentication failed: OpenID authentication failed: Bad signature" error
<ralsina> Saviq: random check, is your date correct?
<Saviq> ralsina, mine is, yes
<ralsina> Saviq: version number?
<ralsina> Saviq: and version of ubuntu
<Saviq> ralsina, I meant to the website, sorry
<ralsina> Saviq: ah, ok!
<ralsina> beuno: ^
<Saviq> ralsina, and I can log in to other Ubuntu SSO-backed services
<JamesTait> Saviq, hi!
<Saviq> JamesTait, hey
<JamesTait> So you can log into Launchpad, etc, but U1 is failing the OpenID signature check?  Interesting.
<Saviq> JamesTait, yes
<JamesTait> Saviq, I'm mulling this over, because I'm wary of locking you out of more services. :)
<Saviq> JamesTait, tried in a private browser session just to make sure, no go
<JamesTait> Saviq, good thinking.  Taking that route, I presume you had to click the Login/Sign Up link in U1 and enter your credentials in login.ubuntu.com, right?
<Saviq> JamesTait, yes
<JamesTait> Saviq, bear with me a moment, let me check something.
<Saviq> my u1 account seems to be haunted ;)
<JamesTait> Spooky. :)
<JamesTait> Saviq, my gut is telling me that both launchpad and u1 will be using the exact same OpenID library, but I'm trying to confirm that.
<JamesTait> Saviq, my gut is also telling me that a bad signature for a single user is probably down to some weird encoding issue on that account.  Do you have any "strange" characters in your login.ubuntu.com account? i.e. in your name, e-mail address or team memberships?
<Saviq> JamesTait, my name is Michał
<JamesTait> Saviq, also, could you tell me your launchpad username?
<Saviq> JamesTait, is same - savq
<Saviq> saviq
<JamesTait> Thanks
<Saviq> JamesTait, didn't have problems like that before...
<Saviq> and I didn't change my name since ;)
 * Saviq tries to get rid of the ł
<dobey> launchpad is special. it's not a good comparitive test case
<JamesTait> Saviq, we recently rolled out an update to SSO that may have introduced this.
<JamesTait> dobey, "special"?
<JamesTait> :)
<Saviq> JamesTait, removing "ł" didn't help
<dobey> JamesTait: launchpad doesn't use login.ubuntu.com. it has it's own copy of it
<JamesTait> dobey, true, but I think it's using the same code? I'm not sure, tbh.
<Saviq> JamesTait, nothing funky in my memberships that I can find
<dobey> JamesTait: mostly, yeah. wiki.ubuntu.com or similar, or a canonical service for employees that uses sso, would be a generally better comparison test though
<JamesTait> dobey, good point - Saviq could you try wiki.ubuntu.com please?
<JamesTait> I did just manage to hit a bug locally relating to that ł in my name, but not a signature verification failure.
<Saviq> JamesTait, worked fine
<Saviq> JamesTait, logged out and back in, no password entry though, 'cause was logged into SSO
<JamesTait> Yeah, that's normal.  It should result in the same post back to the relying party.
<Saviq> JamesTait, ah
<Saviq> JamesTait, I changed my name on login.ubuntu.com
<Saviq> logged in to U1 fine
<Saviq> checking if that's the culprit again
<JamesTait> OK, that's "good", for a certain definition of "good". ;)
<Saviq> JamesTait, yes, your gut was righ
<Saviq> t
<Saviq> but I checked wrong
<JamesTait> :)
<Saviq> JamesTait, yeah, the "ł" in my name is what makes it die
<JamesTait> Saviq, want me to raise the bug against canonial-identity-provider, or will you?  I'll get working on the fix straight away.
<Saviq> JamesTait, launchpad?
<Saviq> JamesTait, doing
<JamesTait> Saviq, thanks. :)
<Saviq> JamesTait, https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider/+bug/1181229
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1181229 in Canonical SSO provider "diacriticts in name result in bad signature when logging in to U1 website" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> JamesTait, thanks
<JamesTait> So something in the handling of OpenID Attribute Exchange is not properly encoding things that Simple Registration was.
<JamesTait> Saviq, thank *you*
 * JamesTait -> school run
#ubuntuone 2014-05-12
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday and happy Nurses Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-05-13
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Leprechaun Day! :-D
<oversize> is it possible to download all files (in one go) from web without having to install the client? I updated to 14.04 already and it seems there is no client for 14.04 anymore?
<oversize> i did not update, i reinstalled so i dont have the copys on my hd
<pmjdebruijn> I'm told the zip download via the website should be made available soon, but I don't know any details
#ubuntuone 2014-05-14
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Third Shift Workers' Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-05-15
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Chocolate Chip Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-05-16
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Endangered Species Day! :-D
<pmjdebruijn> hey
<dobey> hi
<pmjdebruijn> is the zip download feature still not up?
<pmjdebruijn> since all files will be wiped in two weeks :s
<dobey> all files won't be wiped in two weeks
<pmjdebruijn> oh?
<dobey> only client connections via storageprotocol will be disabled in 2 weeks
<pmjdebruijn> oh right
<pmjdebruijn> but webaccess will remain?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> for another month or two iirc
 * dobey doesn't remember the date for "we'll delete the files"
<dobey> but i thought it was july 31
#ubuntuone 2019-05-19
<pjdc> es
